# Last post wins.



## Chris

Didn't see this thread over here and the search provided nothing so lets get it going, last post wins........something.


----------



## Chris

Here to win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Here to win.



We''l see how that ends up.


----------



## Chris

At the rate things have been going probably pretty good.


----------



## Chris

Oh yeah I win.


----------



## havasu

We both win if successful in eliminating spammers from this site!


----------



## Kelowna

These threads never catch on, and rarely does anyone post in them .


----------



## havasu

Liar, liar, pants on fire!


----------



## Chris

Fire!


...............


----------



## Kelowna

Get out the marsh mallows then.


----------



## Chris

I win..........


----------



## havasu

I vote we change our names to Heckel and Jeckel.


----------



## Chris

That would be sweet which one you want?


----------



## havasu

Or how about Frick and Frack?


----------



## Chris

I like frick and frack better.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So...who got frick and who got fracked???


----------



## Kelowna

More appropriate would be Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## havasu

Oh, I really like dumb and dumber. Since we now have Chris' name picked out, what should I be, frick and frack?


----------



## cruzn57

the winner get a "Deluxe"  date with Patricia Krentcil,   :thumbsup:

this is a once in a life time deal,  if you don't know who Patricia Krentcil,
is?   your not paying attention.

google her , you'll be in love immediately!   







Here, I saved you the trouble!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...mom-defends-herself-today-show_n_1533581.html


----------



## havasu

Oh, I never knew she had a real name. I just called her the microwave lady!


----------



## Chris

Dumb and Dumber here. (I didn't know I could be both but ok) That ladies skin is gonna fall off.


----------



## Chris

Just stopping by to keep the win alive.


----------



## havasu

Nope, I am officially the winner........at this exact moment!


----------



## Kelowna

Yes, I have the win, its all mine.


----------



## Chris

Not any more.


----------



## havasu

Kelowna said:


> Yes, I have the win, its all mine.



You have something, but not the win!


----------



## Kelowna

Oh yes I do.


----------



## Chris

Here to steal the win.


----------



## havasu

Not no more...


----------



## Chris

Taking it back.


----------



## havasu

It's all yours.


----------



## Chris

I don't want it now.


----------



## Ecam

Is this the post count padding thread?


----------



## havasu

Not really, but you are welcome to join this tennis match.


----------



## Chris

Pad................


----------



## Chris

Post....................


----------



## Chris

Try and stop me Havasu.


----------



## havasu

I'll call Rik and he is gunna kick your ***.


----------



## Chris

OK, OK I'll be good, I'd feel bad hitting a geriatric patient.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> OK, OK I'll be good, I'd feel bad hitting a geriatric patient.



With a handicap placard!


----------



## Chris

It happens.


----------



## cruzn57

a single strip of Bacon .............

makes a wonderful book marker  in the koran. :thumbsup:


----------



## havasu

I'm really liking this guy!^^^^^


----------



## oldognewtrick

And, he has some some really sweet toys to play with.


----------



## havasu

I wonder how old one can be to be adopted?


----------



## oldognewtrick

.......... 

View attachment Guide Dog.jpg


----------



## Chris

I win!...............


----------



## OklaTJ

My win 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havasu

You are all losers!


----------



## OklaTJ

Not today

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldognewtrick

Todays a new day and we have a new winner!!!


----------



## OklaTJ

Not on my watch lol


----------



## Chris

Here for the win. get lost.


----------



## OklaTJ

Keep splitting your wood in your freezing temperatures I win


----------



## Chris

Stealing back the win. I gave up after one biscuit, I'm gonna rent a splitter and hire someone to run it.


----------



## OklaTJ

Cuz ur the boss right


----------



## Chris

Yup, that and I am fat and lazy.


----------



## OklaTJ

Sound's like me now


----------



## oldognewtrick

Suns out, 59', my win, so there! :thumbsup:


----------



## OklaTJ

My WIN now


----------



## havasu

You have had the win long enough.....


----------



## Chris

My win now that you all are sleeping.


----------



## OklaTJ

I Win again


----------



## havasu

Since Chris is no doubt suffering from a huge hangover, I will have this win for quite some time!


----------



## OklaTJ

No with me around


----------



## Chris

Ha I steal the win again.


----------



## oldognewtrick

You will never get that wood pile split if you keep hanging out in here....get back to work!


----------



## Chris

Never! Wood can split itself.


----------



## havasu

Mine, mine, it's all mine!


----------



## OklaTJ

Tell I take it back


----------



## Chris

You all abandoned your post, I win!


----------



## havasu

Here I come, to save the day!


----------



## Chris

Now you should go save all those other drowning threads because I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

We need some garage makeover threads, or maybe some Playboy bunnies to start posting to get some activity round here.


----------



## OklaTJ

I think that's what its going to take


----------



## Chris

Compared to a few months ago, this place is happening.


----------



## OklaTJ

From what I hear ur right


----------



## Chris

Used to be full of spam, Havasu and I came in here with some industrial leaf blowers and cleaned the place out.


----------



## OklaTJ

lol well sometimes you have too


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey Allen, I'll take the Titans and 40 if you're feeling lucky tonite for 5....:thumbsup:


----------



## OklaTJ

I'm not a betting man sorry


----------



## oldognewtrick

OklaTJ said:


> I'm not a betting man sorry



I don't thinks its a bet, I think I would just need to send you $5.00. Titans suck this year and the Steelers are looking pretty good. Guess I'll watch the VP debate.


----------



## Chris

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

You are sooooo wrong.


----------



## Chris

No No No I win!


----------



## havasu

Wrongo dongo Buckwheat!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> *Wrongo dongo* Buckwheat!



What, did I fall asleep and wake up in the 60's? I'll bet you remember Maynard G. Crebs.


----------



## havasu

Dobie Gillis!

Cool daddyoh. 

Bob Denver was the best!


----------



## Chris

Made a couple types of Jerky today and now I tossed on some Smoked Brisket to see how that turns out.


----------



## havasu

I went out tonight and had really excellent Italian food and a bottle of wine. Nice!


----------



## Chris

I had two beers, first I have had all week. I'm a lousy drunk lately.


----------



## havasu

If you got drunk, you are a cheap date.


----------



## Chris

Nope, Wish I did. Can't wait for vacation. I have 56 beers packed, how long do you think that will last me? Colorado has much less alcohol per beer so maybe I should grab more.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> Nope, Wish I did. Can't wait for vacation. I have 56 beers packed, how long do you think that will last me? Colorado has much less alcohol per beer so maybe I should grab more.



< Isn't Coors Light made there?


----------



## Chris

I believe it is. Think they will mind that I am bringing Bud Light instead?


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> I believe it is. Think they will mind that I am bringing Bud Light instead?



Nope, it is outlawed in Colorado.


----------



## Chris

Guess I will stick with whiskey then.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beer I can handle, liquor makes me have a bad outbreak in handcuffs...


----------



## Chris

Hooking up the 5th wheel this morning getting ready for my trip.

Oh and I win.


----------



## havasu

Come home with a freezer full of meat or you will be called a loser.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, whats the deal, you staying or going?


----------



## Chris

I don't know I was staying but now the flaky inspector just called and work may be back on so who knows.


----------



## Chris

I'm going. Taking off in a couple hours. Have to go to the dentist first.


----------



## havasu

All I want for Christmas are my two front teeth!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris is getting teeth like that guy fom the James Bond Movie...


----------



## Chris

Nope like the guy from Bayou Millionaires.

You guys have a good one, I am hitting the road.


----------



## OklaTJ

Have a safe one chris


----------



## oldognewtrick

Allen, where are you traveling today?


----------



## OklaTJ

I'm in CO this morning I have to be in Denver at 09:00


----------



## oldognewtrick

Say hi to Chris while you're there and see how many tires he's killed so far...


----------



## OklaTJ

I'm sure I can't get this truck to were he is lol


----------



## oldognewtrick

I don't think he made past the National Tire Warehouse parking lot...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

I killed three tires this trip. had to stop in Parowan Utah for a couple new spares. I will never buy Carlisle tires again. Less than a year old and three go out. Last of Carlisle tires had a couple blowouts as well. Also had a ball joint in my truck go out in CO.


----------



## havasu

Just got back from my cruise from Boston to Nova Scotia and back. A great time was had by all!


----------



## Chris

I bet yours was cheaper and better. Next time I think of towing a house across the country I am just going to go on a cruise instead.


----------



## havasu

So I guess I'm not coming over for a venison BBQ soon, huh?


----------



## Chris

Depends on if I get one this weekend locally.


----------



## Chris

Had a venison BBQ last night, good stuff.


----------



## havasu

How did you cook it?


----------



## Chris

I just made burgers with some ground. and then some bacon wrapped back strap.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I love to take a couple back strap and marinate it in equal parts melted butter and A-1 sauce, toss it on the grill for a very short time and serve med-rare.....ummmmm. Try it, you'll thank me later.


----------



## Chris

I will do that.


----------



## MarkWood

What do we win?????


----------



## Chris

An all expenses paid vacation for two, paid by you......


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> I love to take a couple back strap and marinate it in equal parts melted butter and A-1 sauce, toss it on the grill for a very short time and serve med-rare.....ummmmm. Try it, you'll thank me later.



Trying this tonight.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Let me know how ya like it. Gonna do this with some blackstrap my son in law gave me from the buck he shot last week.


----------



## Chris

Marinating now.........


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> I love to take a couple back strap and marinate it in equal parts melted butter and A-1 sauce, toss it on the grill for a very short time and serve med-rare.....ummmmm. Try it, you'll thank me later.



OK that was some of the best Venison I have ever had. :rockin:

I did soak it in milk for about 30 minutes before marinade like I normally do Venison steaks.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I like it cooked that way, it's easy, quick and good. The hard part is getting venison at times...


----------



## Chris

I have about 50 pounds in the freezer at the moment so I am good for a little while.


----------



## Chris

[ame]http://youtu.be/5dg_AcBeHgo[/ame]


----------



## Chris

Just stealing the win!


----------



## havasu

The hell you are Sasquatch. Move aside Sonny, there is a new man here!


----------



## Chris

Don't make me take your walker away!


----------



## havasu

I could cut your back brace off and we'll both be on the ground!


----------



## Chris

Likely................but I will kick you in the knee.


----------



## havasu

You win......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dang this place is getting to be worse than a biker bar for old folks to hang out at...and I have the win, thank-you very much.


----------



## Chris

We have walker races on Wednesday nights after Bingo.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> We have walker races on Wednesday nights after Bingo.



And we have dinner at noon....


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> And we have dinner at noon....



Yup, dinner at noon and supper at 4


----------



## Chris

Lights out at 6:30 and if I catch you trying to stay up past 7 again no more diaper changes in the middle of the night.


----------



## havasu

As my kids have always told me, where there is the need for diapers, I'm getting a free trip to Oregon.....where euthanasia is legal.


----------



## Chris

But don't you want to be that vegetable that can't talk, see or control bodily function in any way.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> But don't you want to be that vegetable that can't talk, see or control bodily function in any way.



Heck, I do most of that now, whats there to look forward to...


----------



## MarkWood

I got it back!!!


----------



## havasu

I won't call you out Wood Racing, but do you often beat "Flacid Racing?"


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I won't call you out Wood Racing, but do you often beat "Flacid Racing?"



I would think _*flacid racing*_ would be hard to beat...just saying, what do I know...


----------



## havasu

I bet Viagra Racing is always stiff competition!


----------



## MarkWood

LOL Thats Wood as in Mark Wood its a last name! get your mind out of the gutter. =)
And I just took the win back!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> And I just took the win back!!!!



Well, looks like we gots a winner here, and it ain't you today...sorry...


----------



## MarkWood

Your gonna have to be quicker than that OLD DOG!!


----------



## havasu

In for the win!


----------



## MarkWood

Its all miiiinnnnnne!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Its all miiiinnnnnne!!!!!!



Let me know how that works out for ya...


----------



## havasu

Who wants it? Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## MarkWood

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## havasu

I'm in for the win, but also need to vent. I got an e-mail from my cousin today labelled as "Help". I opened the message and it is a one sentence request asking if I could fix a little piece of pipe, and patch a small bit of drywall in his Lake Arrowhead house. I replied "what-when-where" which immediately prompted a call from him. He said he burst a copper pipe on the second floor, and water ran for 3 days undisturbed. Well, it might be a small piece of pipe, but we are talking a ungodly unknown amount of drywall. Well, I will solder the copper pipe tomorrow, but I can assure all that I will not be doing any drywall for him, unless it is about $50 per hour, which won't happen. 

Now you know why I need to win this contest!


----------



## MarkWood

well i would let you win for sure but............i reckon since i just posted........I WIN!!!!!


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> I'm in for the win, but also need to vent. I got an e-mail from my cousin today labelled as "Help". I opened the message and it is a one sentence request asking if I could fix a little piece of pipe, and patch a small bit of drywall in his Lake Arrowhead house. I replied "what-when-where" which immediately prompted a call from him. He said he burst a copper pipe on the second floor, and water ran for 3 days undisturbed. Well, it might be a small piece of pipe, but we are talking a ungodly unknown amount of drywall. Well, I will solder the copper pipe tomorrow, but I can assure all that I will not be doing any drywall for him, unless it is about $50 per hour, which won't happen.
> 
> Now you know why I need to win this contest!



I have been staying at a buddies house up here in the mountains for the same reason, my house has a flooded downstairs and sopping drywall. It's been soaking a week now.


----------



## cruzn57

I don't need anything (but some good PUSSY)
so you guys can keep the winning awards.
and use them as you need.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> I have been staying at a buddies house up here in the mountains for the same reason, my house has a flooded downstairs and sopping drywall. It's been soaking a week now.



With all that is going on...yikes!


----------



## Chris

Tell me about it. It can sit and soak for all I care.


----------



## thomask

Testing 123  testing testing  

Houston, do we have a problem?


----------



## havasu

Test all you want. I fixed the busted water pipe and now I can move on to the next family or friend asking me for help. 

Winner............


----------



## MarkWood

WWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Knock-knock......


----------



## MarkWood

whos there? i know i know the winner.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> whos there? i know i know the winner.......



Not you...


----------



## MarkWood

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WR, you're getting pretty good at getting the win, but you need some practice keeping the win...


----------



## MarkWood

Weeeeeelllllllll I got it again Old Dog!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Weeeeeelllllllll I got it again Old Dog!!!!!!



Hey butterfingers, you keep letting it slide through your fingers.


----------



## havasu

Time to let the old dog lie.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, it's mine for now. Nothing to see here, move along please...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yep, still got it here in the mid-south


----------



## havasu

Go take a leak, Mr. Enlarged Prostate!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Go take a leak, Mr. Enlarged Prostate!



Ha, ha, ha, pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## havasu

You got me there my friend.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> You got me there my friend.



And I'll take the win for tonite... unless WR shows up..


----------



## havasu

You thought!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yep, got up to pee....


----------



## havasu

Wouldn't it be nice to have a spammer come in here right now to promote Cialis?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Heck, we use to have nothing but, till you And Chris ran them all off. Should I direct some here from HRT?


----------



## havasu

I use to love HRT until a specific "know it all" and "it's my way or the highway" plumber ran me off.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I use to love HRT until a specific "know it all" and "it's my way or the highway" plumber ran me off.



He's gone for about a year now if I am thinking of the right one.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stop by and say hi sometime.


----------



## havasu

I really liked that forum. With my love of handyman stuff, it was really helpful to learn more stuff and help where needed. I have since moved to another family site, plumbingforums.com.


----------



## MarkWood

Ya'll thought i gave it up huh! I'm takin the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

And stolen back in less than an hour!


----------



## Chris

I'll hold onto the win for a few.


----------



## havasu

How are things going Chris? Oh, I forgot to tell you that the same guy who inspected my cousin's backflow device came back and saw he didn't have any of his demanded work done, so he shut off his city water until it is fixed. Thankfully, he still has his own well for water. Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## MarkWood

I'm gettin it early today !!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I'm gettin it early today !!!!!!



Did you get your garage remodel finished yet?


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> How are things going Chris? Oh, I forgot to tell you that the same guy who inspected my cousin's backflow device came back and saw he didn't have any of his demanded work done, so he shut off his city water until it is fixed. Thankfully, he still has his own well for water. Sounds like a scam to me.



Definitely. Especially taking the proper working system and setting it up for failure.

Hopefully I can leave the mountian tonight for a few days off.


----------



## cruzn57

to play a dumb game , that you guys will not allow me to win! 

this is childish..........














oh, and in for the win!


----------



## havasu

Me either cruzn!


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Did you get your garage remodel finished yet?



not yet, i had to pull of and work on the addition job today. I'll be back on it tomorrow hes added more shelving for me to build and he is thinking about either concrete stain or epoxy on the floor, which is ok with me the more he wants the more $$ i make! oh and I just took the win!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mark, what do you find holding up better to traffic, concrete stain or epoxy?


----------



## MarkWood

I havent done enough epoxy too really compare the 2, but i have done alot of solid color stain and it holds up really well if the concrete is prepped right. the epoxy is hard to sell because of the price differance i can get stain for $30 a gallon epoxyis about $80 a gallon.


----------



## Chris

I like the epoxies for places like the garage where oils will be spilt for easy cleanup. Mine has held up ok for the five years it has been down. As for stain i like acid stain. It etches in nice and gives a cool look. both are about 80 bucks a gallon though. The acid stain holds up great if you coat it in clear otherwise after a few years you will see wear marks in paths of travel.


----------



## oldognewtrick

cruzn57 said:


> to play a dumb game , that you guys will not allow me to win!
> 
> this is childish..........oh, and in for the win!



Someone's gonna win, except it's not you today...


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> I like the epoxies for places like the garage where oils will be spilt for easy cleanup. Mine has held up ok for the five years it has been down. As for stain i like acid stain. It etches in nice and gives a cool look. both are about 80 bucks a gallon though. The acid stain holds up great if you coat it in clear otherwise after a few years you will see wear marks in paths of travel.



yes the epoxy is def the way to go for a garage, concrete stain does not seal the poors so oil spills will show on epoxy you just wipe it up. but as far as wear marks i havent had any issue with the stain as long as the concrete is prepped  right before hand. i have only done acid etch stain one time most of what i do is solid color stain.


----------



## Chris

I win......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## havasu

Wow, that is alot of work. Hay, has anyone heard of the western band called "Little Big Town?" I just saw them in concert and our seats were about 10 feet from the stage. it would have been nice if I knew their music. Oh well, the G/F liked it and I might get lucky so........I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yep, Little Big Town has a lot of good music. Good luck on the other stuff.


----------



## MarkWood

I wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations.


----------



## Chris

Who wants to make me breakfast?


----------



## havasu

Ummm bacon on a open fire in the woods.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Who wants to make me breakfast?



Looks like you're on your own there.


----------



## Chris

I win!.............


----------



## havasu

Yes, you WERE a winner.


----------



## Chris

As like you were to.


----------



## havasu

Oh Contraire, I believe I have spoken French for the win!


----------



## MarkWood

nope i got it.........winnnnnneeer!!


----------



## havasu

Playing sneaky, I see. And the winner is......................................................................................................................................me


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Playing sneaky, I see. And the winner is......................................................................................................................................me



The information provided in the above post has been determinded to be inaccurate.


----------



## MarkWood

I'm back for the wiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I'm back and I'm a weiner



You need to download a spell checker.  :rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey Mark Wood, have you been over on  http://www.wranglerboard.com/ ?


----------



## MarkWood

i said wiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnner!!!!!!! it looks like you modified it.


----------



## MarkWood

yeah i am o there as WoodRacing as well.


----------



## Chris

I win, you all go home now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I win, you all go home now.



I am home and no win for you.


----------



## Chris

Shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Shouldn't you be sleeping?



Probably, watching Wheeler Dealer refurb a Porsche 911.


----------



## Chris

I'm watching my eye lids close. Trying to finish this last beer I poured.


----------



## havasu

Are you still sucking down those home brewed delicacies?


----------



## Chris

Yes, still have quite a bit to drink, I need to get on it.


----------



## havasu

You could always invite your freeloader back over to help you.


----------



## Chris

Pretty sure I would rather deal with having too much beer then him around.


----------



## havasu

I tend to agree.


----------



## MarkWood

Iiiiiiiii wiiiiiinnnnn!!!!


----------



## Chris

No you don't........


----------



## Chris

Played in the jeep today. 

View attachment IMG_20130221_150223.jpg


----------



## havasu

You are missing your left side mirror. I win....


----------



## Chris

Nope both mirrors are there, the pass side like the driver is mounted to the winshield frame like the cj's. I am missing my inside rearview though.

and I win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Strange, I don't remember your driveyway being stone like that.


----------



## havasu

I haven't stolen the mirror yet, so when I finally do, I will win.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Strange, I don't remember your driveyway being stone like that.



Not my house......


----------



## cruzn57

This post is now OFFICIALLY closed! 
 no need to waste your time  posting any comments to it.


















































so , do I win?


----------



## havasu

How come the thread is still opened and not locked? If it is not locked, I'm coming in....all except for girl's bathrooms.


----------



## Chris

I winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



And Danica will be the Cup Champ this year too...


----------



## MarkWood

she could be?????she did get the pole @ daytona. but..............................I wiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## Chris

Not any more my friend.


----------



## havasu

I still believe Danica is easy on the eyes. My guess is that she will crash before the finish line.










Oh, I win.


----------



## Chris

At your age most are easy on the eyes.


----------



## MarkWood

Yea Havasu someone will take her out! I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Yea Havasu someone will take her out! I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think Ricky's got it in for her...I heard...

WR, quit stealing my saturday morning win and get that trans finished!


----------



## MarkWood

trans is done! just gotta get the torque converter. I win again!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> trans is done! just gotta get the torque converter. I win again!!!



If it ain't in the truck, it ain't done, for the win.


----------



## havasu

Very rarely is anything *hard on* my eyes!

Is that a win?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Very rarely is anything *hard on* my eyes!
> 
> Is that a win?



_Very interesting_, I _see_ what you did there.... no win for you.


----------



## havasu

That's what she said!


----------



## cruzn57

when I had lunch with Danica, she said you all are a bunch of loosers, 
playing silly games about last post wins.

she said (as we were headed towards the bed room)  come on, show me the "pole position" 






so............. do I win?


----------



## havasu

Wake up.....you're dreaming!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Wake up.....you're tripping!



There, spell check fail.


----------



## MarkWood

All of you are dreaming. and i still cant work on the truck till i get a torque converter whether its done or not so there! AND I JUST PAID $56.92 FOR 15.142 GALLONS OF 87 OCTANE SO I WIN!!!!!


----------



## cruzn57

havasu said:


> Wake up.....you're dreaming!



I ran screaming from the house......  Danica had left !!!!!!!!!
 and in her place was my wife!  and had that LOOK 



AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Chris

I just paid 81 bucks for 14 gallons.


----------



## ME87

Chris said:


> I just paid 81 bucks for 14 gallons.



So in fact you LOSE on that one.

I just paid 40 for 12 gallons. I win


----------



## MarkWood

I just thought the fuel prices were high in Ga!!!!!!! Cali Wins that one for sure........But I still am the WWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cali can have that win, no problem.


----------



## cruzn57

3.53 per gal here.


----------



## Chris

That one was at a remote station in the middle of no where.

Next to my house it is $4.45 a gallon.


----------



## havasu

You live next to a gas station? That is convenient.


----------



## Chris

Within a mile or so, next to.....


----------



## MarkWood

$3.77 in Jefferson Ga. for 87 Octane today.


----------



## Chris

Worked on my jeep today win. 

View attachment IMG_20130224_171211.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

I worked on job bids today....wiiiiiiin!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Worked on my jeep today win.



Jeeps looking good Chris.


----------



## MarkWood

Are those christmas light hanging in the background? You do know its February right?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris is just a naturally festive kind of guy...


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Jeeps looking good Chris.



Thanks!



WoodRacing said:


> Are those christmas light hanging in the background? You do know its February right?



Just preparing for this years Christmas.



oldognewtrick said:


> Chris is just a naturally festive kind of guy...



That's right!:rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shazbat! I hate doing paper work, sitting here for 4-1/2 hours doing roof bids and insurance company take offs make me want to go to the garage and hit things with hammers. Wheres that dual saw????


----------



## Chris

You want to come out and finish this hole I am digging?


----------



## havasu

Get me some C4 and I will take care of the hole.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> You want to come out and finish this hole I am digging?



Only if I can leave something in it....


----------



## MarkWood

Ya'll still don't win I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Yes, I guess you do!


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Get me some C4 and I will take care of the hole.



I would like to watch but not pay the bills of the repair.



oldognewtrick said:


> Only if I can leave something in it....



I didn't see anything! The backhoe I have will dig 17'11" incase you need to to fix that problem you are having?


----------



## havasu

Well, with what I want to bury, it is not as important how deep the hole is, but how wide it is!


----------



## Chris

It will fit..................................................


----------



## MarkWood

Looks like Chris has had the win for way too long so I'm takin it back!!!!!!!!!!!!!I WWWWWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Chris had it way too long, and so have you.


----------



## MarkWood

It's mine!!


----------



## Chris

No it's mine.............


----------



## havasu

Wrongo dongo, both of you moose breath types. I'm in for the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sleepy heads....I got it covered.


----------



## Chris

I'll babysit this win for a few.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey Chris, hows your hole coming along?


Wait, what? that didn't sound quite right...


----------



## Chris

Hole is done and Grease interceptor is installed. Now to plumb everything and hopefully get ready for backfill. 

View attachment IMG_20130228_102306.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130228_105213.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130228_123938.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130228_130512.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130228_130721.jpg


----------



## Chris

one more pic. 

View attachment IMG_20130228_123953.jpg


----------



## havasu

Did I bury the body deep enough for you this time?


----------



## MarkWood

Thats a deep hole chris but........I WIN!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Thats a deep hole chris but........I WIN!



See, you stole the win and killed the thread...don't do that...


----------



## havasu

In for the win!


----------



## MarkWood

:rockin:i got the win back!:rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Better leave it with me, you'll just kill the thread again


----------



## MarkWood

I'll take it back! this thread is about the win! so i ain't killed it just won it!!!!


----------



## Chris

Just got back from two days of wheeling win, now off to bed.


----------



## havasu

I hope you had fun. Now run off to bed so I can get my win back.


----------



## MarkWood

Not for long Havasu It's MINE!! WIIIIIIINNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

He don't see me taking the win from him! Be very, very quiet!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> He don't see me taking the win from him! Be very, very quiet!



OK........


----------



## MarkWood

I would let you think you took it for a while but I just took it back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris

10 hours of catch up sleep win. Wish I didn't have to work, I could sleep some more.


----------



## havasu

Sleep is great sometimes.


----------



## oldognewtrick

That's what you get for playing to much, Chris


----------



## MarkWood

Wish I could play a little!!


----------



## Chris

It was fun. Can't wait to get the few pics I took on my computer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> It was fun. Can't wait to get the few pics I took on my computer.



..........well?


----------



## Chris

Work is taking over my life, just wish I could actually make some money.


----------



## oldognewtrick

My win, nothing to see here, move along...


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> My win, nothing to see here, move along...



nope!,MY WIN !!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> nope!,MY WIN !!



yay, yay.....


----------



## Chris

I win, go back to bed.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I wish, gotta check on a job and 2 roof bids to get out this morning.


----------



## havasu

I'll keep your space warm for you ODNT!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thanks Havasu


----------



## havasu

You're very welcome


----------



## MarkWood

I'll take it for a few.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I'll take it for a few.....



And a few it was.


----------



## MarkWood

Actually it was a little over an hour! but whos counting I got it back now!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Go make some saw dust or sumthin and leave the win in TN.


----------



## MarkWood

I am makin saw dust and shelves @ the same time so I win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris

I wish I was making coffee for the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Can I send you a StarBucks Gift Card for days like this?


----------



## Chris

I haven't drank Starbucks in years. Hard for me to spend more then a buck on a coffee.


----------



## havasu

Starbucks = highway robbery


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Starbucks = highway robbery



but, but...it's so _fashionable_.....


----------



## havasu

My turn for the win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> My turn for the win!



Hope you enjoyed your win.

Rebuilding the deck at my daughters today, you and WR can fight over it. Just don't let Chris get wind of it, he'll steal it...


----------



## MarkWood

I'm up @ 6 AM on a saturday for the win!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I'm up @ 6 AM on a saturday for the win!!!!



Sorry, Charlie...go back to bed. Been up since 4


----------



## havasu

You both are crazy for getting up so early. While you are both now napping, I'll slide in here for the win.


----------



## Chris

I win......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## havasu

When are you going to show us some pics of your new handgun Chris? Until you do, I win!


----------



## Chris

State of California says I can show you pictures on the 18th. Until then you will have to use your imagination.

Oh and I win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> You both are crazy for getting up so early. While you are both now napping, I'll slide in here for the win.



Well, we saw how that worked out...


----------



## oldognewtrick

What did ya get Chris?


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> You both are crazy for getting up so early. While you are both now napping, I'll slide in here for the win.



NO NAP for me today been installing laminate floor all day soooooo........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockin:


----------



## havasu

Just got through replacing two double 4' fluorescent lights in the garage. I have seven sets of T-12's, but based on what Home Depot stocks, they are being phased out for the more energy efficient T-8's. My choice was to start adding different size extra bulbs, or replacing the bad ones with more dinosaurs. Since it is the G/F's house, I went the dinosaur T-12's. For this, I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ripped of a 20X20' deck and re placed the deck boards. done and cleaned up by 2:30...I win...:rockin:


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> What did ya get Chris?



Picked up a Glock G37 .45 GAP, I'm a sucker at the gun shop.


----------



## havasu

I went to Walmart and their ammo case was nearly empty. I did buy a great universal pistol gun cleaning kit in a hard sided box. Pretty slick. Now I will have to clean guns, lots of them. I win.


----------



## Chris

My guns are due for a cleaning, want to come by and take care of it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Y'all clean your guns, I got this...


----------



## Chris

I think the problem is we don't clean our guns. I'll take the win.


----------



## MarkWood

My Guns are clean so I win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

I have been too lazy to clean my guns, so I don't deserve the win right now, but I will take it anyway.


----------



## oldognewtrick

No win till the guns are clean...


----------



## havasu

You are right. I'm headed to the garage right now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> You are right. I'm headed to the garage right now.



Are you still in the garage?


----------



## havasu

Nope. I cleaned 7 handguns, but came across a .32 cal Colt, and I am waiting to get a response from an expert on how to field strip it. 

View attachment Colt .32 [email protected]


View attachment Colt .32 cal.jpg


----------



## Chris

fever of 102 for the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> fever of 102 for the win.



Well, I guess you get the win today.


----------



## Chris

Up to 102.4 now guess I will be jumping in a cold shower soon. Stupid day care.


----------



## havasu

An ice water enema is your only hope. Go for it!


----------



## Chris

If it will work, I'm game!


----------



## MarkWood

OK I'M BACK !!!! It's my turn for the WWWWIIIIIINNNNN!!!!!


----------



## havasu

WoodRacing said:


> OK I'M BACK !!!! It's my turn for the WWWWIIIIIINNNNN!!!!!



Did YOU try the cold water enema for the win?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Did YOU try the cold water enema for the win?



If he did, I vote Chris the official thread winner...sorry WR...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Up to 102.4 now guess I will be jumping in a cold shower soon. Stupid day care.



My wife worked part time at the day care where we use to go to church and we always had some sort of bug brought home. After she left there, our time spent with sniffles, colds and crud went down dramatically.  

Hope you're feeling better Chris.


----------



## Chris

Woke up, no fever now I just feel crappy for the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

No more win for you, cough it up...wait, never mind just give it up...ah heck I'm stealing it...


----------



## Chris

Wouldn't be hard to steal from me right now. But I win!


----------



## Chris

Fever is back for the win. I think I just saw Elvis!


----------



## MarkWood

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Fever is back for the win. I think I just saw Elvis!



Did you tell him his daughter married that pop star freak?


----------



## MarkWood

Nice try Old Dog but I'm still here and I WIN!


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Did you tell him his daughter married that pop star freak?



I did, he was not pleased!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I did, he was not pleased!



I can understand, I would have had her drug tested...


----------



## Chris

Who put the velociraptor in my throat last night? Feels like a ate a truck load of glass and razor blades.


----------



## MarkWood

That sux Chris I would say you could have the win for that but........I WIN AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## cruzn57

wife says .
did you win the "last post wins thingy"?

i drooled  who cares! 

View attachment boobs.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

I want to be your neighbor.


----------



## havasu

You win, I'm walking away in shame now.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> You win, I'm walking away in shame now.........



Awe come on Havasu, I sure if we all throw in, we could at least get close...


----------



## havasu

Well, when you say it that way, maybe I won't walk away.


----------



## Chris

There is a 700 pound wolverine tearing the **** out of my head, can I win now?

One man should never take this much medicine and still feel ****ty.


----------



## oldognewtrick

You can have the win after you wrestle chupacabra. And win


----------



## cruzn57

headed to big play ground in the bedroom, 
anything I can do for you guys?
:rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick

cruzn57 said:


> headed to big play ground in the bedroom,
> anything I can do for you guys?
> :rockin:



Pics are always a nice touch... You lucky dog...


----------



## Chris

^ he never said there would be a woman with him?


----------



## cruzn57

theres a woman connected to those BOOBIES?

who da thunk?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Enough win for you, my turn.


----------



## havasu

cruz could once again have the win back with a few nicely posted pictures.


----------



## Chris

I'm still sick for the win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> cruz could once again have the win back with a few nicely posted pictures.



qft!......


----------



## cruzn57

that I be nice,  so ........ 

View attachment cleavage-for-the-win-17.jpg


----------



## havasu

Is that a cat in there?


----------



## oldognewtrick

You knew we were going to ask for a pic of her with a sign that says" I'm Mrs Cruzn" right.


----------



## oldognewtrick

And when you do, you wl be worshipped both near and far.


----------



## havasu

And far and near!


----------



## cruzn57

havasu said:


> Is that a cat in there?



there IS a pussy down there somewhere.


----------



## havasu

See, I was nice, based on the image seen in the pic. You, on the other hand, went where I wouldn't go. For this, YOU win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> See, I was nice, based on the image seen in the pic. You, on the other hand, went where I wouldn't go. For this, YOU win!



From my view he already won, we're just playing for second place...


----------



## havasu

You actually mean last and second to last place!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> You actually mean last and second to last place!



Second place IS just the first looser...I concede, cruzn wins hands down.


----------



## MarkWood

I'm takin this back!!!!!!!!!!!! I win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I'm takin this back!!!!!!!!!!!! *I win*!!!!!!!!!



Good for you!


----------



## havasu

Yep, I has the win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Yep, I has the win!



Take care of it then.


----------



## cruzn57

oldognewtrick said:


> Take care of it then.



post pics............. or you didn't win!


----------



## havasu

OK, I win! 

View attachment fat-girls-in-bikinis.jpg


----------



## cruzn57

because I'm throwing up!

now I like a curvy woman, but not curvy EVERYWHERE!

you win!


----------



## havasu

Ahh, back on top, just as it should be for the win!


----------



## cruzn57

ON TOP OF THAT ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^?

WOW , YOU  got some BALLZ !!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cruzn...sad part is, those are his _little_ friends.


----------



## Chris

I win!..........................


----------



## havasu

Wrong Moose Breath, it is mine, all mine.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Wrong Moose Breath, it is mine, all mine.



Moose. Mouse lets not split hairs...I got it covered.


----------



## MarkWood

I'm back for the WIN!!!


----------



## Chris

Well that was short lived, I'll take the win for now.


----------



## havasu

If I didn't see your green "on" indicator, I would probably reply for the win.


----------



## Chris

My green on indicator is probably always on since I leave a window open.     For the win!


----------



## havasu

Close the windows....you live in a barn?


----------



## Chris

I wish, then I could spit on the floor.


----------



## MarkWood

In for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> In for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not so fast there speed racer.


----------



## Chris

New pistol for the win!

Glock 37 .45 GAP 

View attachment IMG_20130319_133635.jpg


----------



## havasu

^ Since you don't like it, the gun and the win is mine!


----------



## Chris

Never said I didn't like it, just like the feel of my XD better. Gonna have to shoot it to find out.

Oh and I win!


----------



## MarkWood

Nice gun but...............................I WIN!!!!


----------



## Chris

Not any more my friend, I win!


----------



## havasu

Slipping in for the win.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Slipping in for the win.........



aaannnd sliding out...sorry.


----------



## MarkWood

aaaannnd so are you!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> aaaannnd so are you!!!!!!!!



Well...it was fun while it lasted...


----------



## havasu

Why, yes it was.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

We'll have to try this again sometime...


----------



## havasu

This should be called the "Biggest Loser's Thread!"


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> This should be called the "Biggest Loser's Thread!"



uh...then we'd all be winners...


----------



## havasu

There you go!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> There you go!



Hope all goes well for ya today Mark. We'll keep this warm till you get back.


----------



## havasu

Thanks, my friend. Taking one last shower with betadine (nice fake tan look) and headed out. I'll see you all on the back side!


----------



## Chris

Have a nice drug induced vacation, see you next week.


----------



## MarkWood

Back for the Win!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Back for the Win!!



And back out for the not win.


----------



## Chris

I'll borrow this win...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I'll borrow this win...



Well, don't forget to fill it up with gas before you return it...gasoline that is...


----------



## Chris

I'm gonna put Diesel in it just for you.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I'm gonna put Diesel in it just for you.



At 4.00 a gallon I'll take all I can get.


----------



## MarkWood

OK Ya'll can have it......................later!!!!!!!! I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> OK Ya'll can have it......................later!!!!!!!! I win!!!!!!!!



Only if you get that ford running, then you can have the winn all day...:rockin:


----------



## Chris

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Slowly walking with the aid of my walker, all doped up on drugs, but still got the win this morning!


----------



## cruzn57

do I win? 
or just get honorable mention? 

View attachment huge-boobs-wet-tshirt.jpg


----------



## Admin

Sorry but I win.


----------



## Chris

You can't come here once a year and expect to win. I win!


----------



## Admin

Nope, I win.


----------



## Chris

Not for long.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Who is this austin guy? Is he a newby here?


----------



## Chris

I think he might be a spammer, maybe you should take care of him.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I think he might be a spammer, maybe you should take care of him.



I already banned him 3 times on House Repair Talk and he keeps coming back. I think he must be a zombie....


----------



## oldognewtrick

cruzn57 said:


> do I win?
> or just get honorable mention?



Took me 20 minutes to figure out you even printed text...and no you don't win...yet, but keep on trying...:rockin:


----------



## cruzn57

visited, and never left,  

AH, HOW CUTE! 

View attachment tn6PQgk1364638277.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

I'll take it back for a few. And its a ford of course its not running!!


----------



## havasu

Sliding in with Oxycontin for the win....I think


----------



## Chris

you can't play unless you brought enough for all of us.


----------



## havasu

I don't have enough pills for myself. The g/f needs to drive down to the hospital on Roscoe (a good 2 1/2 hour ride in traffic) and pick up another script. Maybe your buddy "Roscoe" would pick them up for me?


----------



## Chris

It would be closer to just hit up your local street pharmacist.


----------



## MarkWood

You thought you had this didnt you chris??????I'm takin it back!!!!! In for the wiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

OK, you can have the win today because of your truck luck lately...but just for today...


----------



## Chris

I still have it.


----------



## havasu

not no more, bugger face!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> not no more, bugger face!



Now what did we say about name calling mister, 15 jumping jacks for you.


----------



## MarkWood

Atleast I had it for almost 2 hours!!!!!


----------



## Mickm

Ah, but I have it now. :rockin:
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## havasu

Sorry this is so short lived but I'll take it from here!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Sorry this is so short lived but I'll take it from here!



You're gonna take it...where?


----------



## havasu

I'm gunna take it anywhere I want, since I officially win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Better check with woodsracing, he seems to think he has it locked.


----------



## Chris

You my friend have had the win way to long.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> You my friend have had the win way to long.



Shazzbat, it was fun while it lasted..


----------



## Chris

Not so fast there.......


----------



## MarkWood

OK OK I'll take from both of ya!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> OK OK I'll take from both of ya!!



Well, bring it back when you're done. I'm tired of going looking for it...


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, bring it back when you're done. I'm tired of going looking for it...



OK Here it is!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> OK Here it is!



And once again the tanks empty and it's dirty...next time we're charging a deposit mister...


----------



## MarkWood

I cant afford the $6 a gallon race fuel ya'll run it! so its always gonna be empty when I return it!!


----------



## MarkWood

I'll work on the wash job but these Dirt Latemodels are hard to keep clean!


----------



## MarkWood

But a blast to Drive!!!!!


----------



## MarkWood

Sorry, I was dreamin again.........WoodRacin cant afford a dirt latemodel!!


----------



## Chris

Or any late model for that matter.


----------



## MarkWood

Nope the best I have done is a 4 cyl. pony stock and a few dirt karts!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Nope the best I have done is a 4 cyl. pony stock and a few dirt karts!



We use to go to the Nashville Fairgrounds and watch the Legends cars run, years ago. I always thought that would be a blast. Do they still have that seris? Seems about 15 years ago you could into one for about 5-8 grand.


----------



## MarkWood

They still havem but.......like any of the good affordable classes they have figured out how to make a $8,000 car a $20,000 car without "breaking the rules"........


----------



## Chris

I can make any 8k car into a 20k car, just give me 20k and I will show you how.


----------



## MarkWood

Yea the problem is racers dont like affordable racing apparantly. The last year (2009) that i raced karts we were running in a class called the box stock project. The idea was to take a $100 stock engine straight out of the box and race with no high dollar horse power mods. That class in 4 years went from a $100 engine to a $1000 engine because folks cant just race on the cheap! Someone has to mess it up every time by coming up with a high dollar mod that cant be detected in tech and it gets worse from there.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

...ssshhhh, I got this covered, don't tell anybody...


----------



## Chris

I need it today.


----------



## MarkWood

Its all miiiiinnnne!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris

Not any more.


----------



## MarkWood

Got it again...............


----------



## Chris

Put it back right now!


----------



## MarkWood

Ok its back.......with me in the winners circle!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Put it back right now!



Yeah, put it back. You'll get that Georgia clay all over it and make it hard as all get out to get clean...


----------



## havasu

Just came home from Lake Havasu and found my laptop screen black. I thought it crashed so I called a computer repair wizard. He said my inverter was bad but doesn't fix them. $90 was spent real quick, but I win using my back up laptop!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good for you, did you have a good trip? Hows the knee doing?


----------



## havasu

I really pushed too hard but it felt good drinking that cold beer!


----------



## Chris

I am sitting at my bar drinking a beer now and ready for bed, leaving for work in a few hours.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Evening y'all!


----------



## havasu

Hay ODNT, how the heck are YOU doing?


----------



## Chris

I need this win, two work trucks down in two days with guys running all over the place and not enough vehicles to drive.


----------



## havasu

Let 'em drive Mama's new Dodge!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Let 'em drive Mama's new Dodge!



I'm gonna venture a guess that the short answer is "Hell No"...


----------



## oldognewtrick

I was just down in the garage thinking, I really need to get rid of some of the stuff I've been hoarding for years that I've never had a use for. I have stuff that was my dads, old hand tools from my grandpa, old deep sea fishing stuff, half my boat interior, a 4 wheeler (that I'll keep). Anybody else have an issue with getting rid of stuff? Got me thinking, that if something happened to me, all my stuff would really have little value to the ones who would have to clean it up. Guess it's time to purge and simplify.


----------



## havasu

I hear you loud and clear. My problem is that it seems every time I purge something from the garage, I can guarantee that I will need said purged item in less than a year. I say leave it until I am dead and gone, then the family can have a "penny" yard sale.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I hear you loud and clear. My problem is that it seems every time I purge something from the garage, I can guarantee that I will need said purged item in less than a year. I say leave it until I am dead and gone, then the family can have a "penny" yard sale.



Ok, you talked me into it. See how easy I am?


----------



## havasu

Yep, you are easy.


----------



## MarkWood

All this talkin is great and all but while ya'll are talkin I WIIIIIINNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Sorry Moosebreath, but I'm the official winner!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Sorry Moosebreath, but I'm the official winner!



Good luck with that there Festus.


----------



## MarkWood

Ok you can have it!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Ok you can have it!



Don't give up so easy, havasu will probably be napping shortly


----------



## havasu

Hell, I have the grand daughter here for a sleepover with grandma. There is no sleep for me with the screaming meme around.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Hell, I have the grand daughter here for a sleepover with grandma. There is no sleep for me with the screaming meme around.



Dimetapp, you'll thank me later.


----------



## havasu

So far, this child has crapped her pants, pee-pee'd on the rug in the bathroom, and threw an entire box of cereal into the bed where I sleep. G'ma is just a big ol' pushover for this "Terrible Two" kiddo. 

For this, I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> So far, this child has crapped her pants, pee-pee'd on the rug in the bathroom, and threw an entire box of cereal into the bed where I sleep. G'ma is just a big ol' pushover for this "Terrible Two" kiddo.
> 
> For this, I win!



How long is this lil darling staying?


----------



## havasu

Either she is going home tonight or the "No-Tell" motel down the street looks pretty good to me!


----------



## oldognewtrick

uh...you do have a lake house, remember?


----------



## MarkWood

Less Talkin, More Red clay slingin!!!!! I win....


----------



## havasu

Yay, she is gone. Now I can relax. Also, the lake house is begging for me to visit it but I'm gunna bet it will be a mad house on the launch ramp.


----------



## MarkWood

Probly so its gonna be a mad house everywhere this weekend!!


----------



## Chris

I'm going to work this weekend, my boss is a jerk.


----------



## havasu

You can say that again....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I'm going to work this weekend, my boss is a jerk.



Yeah, but does he know you're sleeping with his wife?


----------



## Chris

I hope he doesn't catch me..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I hope he doesn't catch me..........



Yep, that would be awkward at lunch the next day...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## havasu

I was wondering this same thing...


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I was wondering this same thing...



Thought maybe I needed to change deoderants...


----------



## Chris

Been working 16 hour days, it sucks.


----------



## Chris

Where is everyone this morning, I got to sleep in til 3:30 today, I'm happy. Well off to work now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Have a good one Chris. Dang, my next door neighbor with the taco truck is cooking onions, now I'm hungry.  Guess ill go over and say good morning.


----------



## Chris

Made it a short day today, got in an argument with my general. He needs to learn to not micro manage everyones company.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Made it a short day today, got in an argument with my general. He needs to learn to not micro manage everyones company.



Sometimes you have to tell them the meaning of no.


----------



## havasu

Hot weather, hot tempers?


----------



## Chris

This job was set up for failure from day one. I bid this job and right before we started they asked if there was any lead times, I told them that most of this stuff was 2-3 weeks out, they say ok. We start the job and they say now this job has a week and a half to be done. I scramble the best I can to find materials (All of which ar special order and ahve a lead time) I end up having my fabricator make most of the stuff. At this point I am 10 grand over budget in just materials and way over in labor because they requested two additional guys on job along with having them work 12 hour days 6 days a week. I was told they were pouring concrete this coming tuesday so I have the last of my drains set up to come Monday which is already a rush then I get told the pushed concree up to Saturday.I scramble and get everything done about an hour before the pour starts. I am happy I got it all done with their dream schedule. Then I get to talking with the super and he is saying how I should have known this and that and all of these hiccups were my fault.  We did have a few problems from my fabricator but I think it was from the rush and the fact that the general was calling him at least 30-40 times a day.

In the end these people should have never taken on a job they had no idea how to do and then try and cram a few weeks into one. I will never work for them again, lesson learned I guess.


----------



## havasu

Don't care except I need more beer in your fridge!


----------



## oldognewtrick

I understand your frustration Chris, I have a couple I'll never work for again.


----------



## MarkWood

Thats sucks chris! I've been there myself.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Thats sucks chris! I've been there myself.......



Remember the old saying " poor planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on mine. "


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Remember the old saying " poor planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on mine. "



I wish more people would think like this.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I wish more people would think like this.



Do you have a contract, proposal that you work from that gives a scope of work and states any specific conditions and time line?


----------



## Chris

I dont state any time lines and they think that if i get my parts at places other than my supplier that i somehow pay the same amount.

They are some of the worst generals I have ever worked with. He would call me to let me know my glue was getting low and things like that. 

i had to tell them not to worry about my company and that that is my job. He would call all my suppliers to check on things and change my orders. Then when things were wrong he would backpeddle.


----------



## MarkWood

Wow! Why did he even need you?, if he can run your company that well!


----------



## Chris

Yeah it was a tough couple of weeks putting up with him. One more week and we are out of there then it is the battle of getting paid.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Give it up Chris, you had it long enough...


----------



## havasu

No kidding Chris


----------



## Chris

Comon, I have been having a great week at work.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yeah, yeah, yeah...


----------



## MarkWood

Thats why u need to give it up, because everone is not having such a great work week. I went in the hole $300 yesterday so I wiiiiinnnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Thats why u need to give it up, because everone is not having such a great work week. I went in the hole $300 yesterday so I wiiiiinnnnn!!!!!!!!



Trade ya...


----------



## havasu

I win today, just because.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ima so happy for you.


----------



## havasu

Italian, huh?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Italian, huh?



Si.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lock the thread, I do believe I won...what did I win?


----------



## havasu

You ain't winning nuthin, bubba. It's mine....all mine!


----------



## Chris

Or mine...........


----------



## MarkWood

Orrrrrr Miiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnee!!!!!! (slingin Georgia Red Clay all over ya'lls screens!!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Better get back here mr woods and get this mess cleaned up.


----------



## MarkWood

First off I am only one wood! And I will send the clean up crew as soon as this race is over!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sitting in the garage at my workbench/desk and sold 3 roofs this afternoon. It is a tad warm in here though...


----------



## Chris

Wish someone would replace my roof.......


----------



## havasu

I was thinkin the same thing. This 20 year roof is 22 years old.


----------



## MarkWood

Im doin some roof work this week. Had two big holes in this one that were about 15 feet apart so I had to tear a whole square off to fixem. Got the busted decking replaced and tar paper down yesterday shingles are goin back on today. Bad thing is I already had told my help they could find other work for the week so........im doing this one by myself. 

View attachment 20130612_074530.jpg


View attachment 20130612_144729.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Im doin some roof work this week. Had two big holes in this one that were about 15 feet apart so I had to tear a whole square off to fixem. Got the busted decking replaced and tar paper down yesterday shingles are goin back on today. Bad thing is I already had told my help they could find other work for the week so........im doing this one by myself.



Get to work before it gets to hot. And quit stealing my win.


----------



## Chris

It's still a toss up but I don't know which I would rather be, a ditch digger or a roofer?


----------



## havasu

My vote is neither.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> My vote is neither.



Mine too...


----------



## MarkWood

Yeah they both suk!


----------



## MarkWood

Didnt get started till 11:00 due to having to drive an hour one way to get material this morning and still done by 2:30 and home by 4:00 and get this ........ the H.O. is bringing a check to me tonight since he wasnt home when I got done......im waiting on something to happen tomorrow its never this easy for me. 

View attachment 20130613_134443.jpg


----------



## Chris

I got a bottle of Gentleman Jack and an 18 pack this afternoon for digging a couple holes for the electrician on the job site.


----------



## havasu

Chris, did you dig the holes or was it dug by your workers? Did you share?


----------



## Chris

I dug them with my mini ex while my workers were working for me and yes I did share. I even let them have a beer on the way home home, don't tell anyone.


----------



## oldognewtrick

New day, new winner.


----------



## havasu

I'm here and I win. That's all there is to this silly game.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I'm here and I win. That's all there is to this silly game.



How's your knee coming along? Off the crutches, medication, turn in the handicap tag yet?


----------



## havasu

I'm about 70% but was able to eek out a 2 1/2 mile walk yesterday. I have two weeks before I'm headed to Hawaii where I plan on some serious hiking. Who am I kidding? I'll be sucking down Mai-Tai's and laying on the beach for the win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I'm about 70% but was able to eek out a 2 1/2 mile walk yesterday. I have two weeks before I'm headed to Hawaii where I plan on some serious hiking. Who am I kidding? I'll be sucking down Mai-Tai's and laying on the beach for the win!



That does sound like a nice way to spend a day!


----------



## Chris

I will probably be digging a ditch somewhere. Yay me!


----------



## havasu

I bought two pair of swim trunks today. Yep, ramping up for my departure to Kauai in 13 days.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I bought two pair of swim trunks today. Yep, ramping up for my departure to Kauai in 13 days.



Please tell me that you did not get speedos...


----------



## havasu

Sorry, my Speedo days are over.


----------



## Chris

I just got to wash and wax the Charger for the win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Sorry, my Speedo days are over.



Thank god for small favors...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I just got to wash and wax the Charger for the win!



Have you put the second set of tires on the rear yet?


----------



## havasu

I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Father's Day tomorrow...for the win!


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Father's Day tomorrow...for the win!



Thanks I just bought a $79 starter for the wifes subaru and a $55 coil pack for the super duty for the win!!!!


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Have you put the second set of tires on the rear yet?



If I were allowed to drive it more.

I have a perfect driving record and I am trying to keep it that way, it's hard in that car.


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Father's Day tomorrow...for the win!



Thanks I just bought a $79 starter for the wifes subaru and a $55 coil pack for the super duty for the win!!!!


----------



## Chris

WoodRacing said:


> Thanks I just bought a $79 starter for the wifes subaru and a $55 coil pack for the super duty for the win!!!!





WoodRacing said:


> Thanks I just bought a $79 starter for the wifes subaru and a $55 coil pack for the super duty for the win!!!!



Am I seeing double?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Am I seeing double?



Must be from that eye surgery you had.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Happy Fathers Day to all you dads.


----------



## MarkWood

Happy fathers day!!! For the wiiiiiiinnnnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkWood

I got the super duty and the subaru runnin like a champ today Soooooooo I'm still in the lead!!!!!


----------



## Chris

In for the Monday morning win.....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> In for the Monday morning win.....................



Fun while it lasted.


----------



## havasu

Yes, this Father's Day was less than climatic. I scored only a smashed strawberry donut.


----------



## Chris

I win suckas!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I win suckas!



Yea! Whens the parade?


----------



## havasu

We all need to get into our garages and start cleaning them. At least I do! 




oh yeah, for the win!


----------



## Chris

I need to clean mine too but it is hot out already. You want a sand rail, cheap?


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'd take the ranger if you we're closer.


----------



## Chris

Road trip? I will bring it to colorado in Oct.


----------



## havasu

I'm headed on a 3 week road trip in August...headed to South Dakota, Branson, MO, New Orleans, and Austin, Tx, along with Sedona, Az, and the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Chris

You gonna visit Austin?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Come to Tennessee and bring the Ranger.


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> We all need to get into our garages and start cleaning them. At least I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, for the win!



Every time I start cleaning mine it rains! I just had everything, And I mean EVERYTHING out of my mobile shop so we could get it organized and new shelving built the sun was shining not a cloud in sight and then about half way through the shelf install the bottom fell out!! Good thing I Had my help on the clock we were able to get it all in out of the rain but..............I cant walk in my garage or trailer, So I told the help our day would start out tomorrow by completing the shelving install in the trailer instead of makin $$$.......................Oh well at least my maters will get a good soakin!


----------



## havasu

I just might go visit Austin in Texas, if he is not in the hospital as he usually is! 

ODNT, I am headed to Tenn., but hopefully the Ranger will have been delivered to Lake Havasu by Chris. (Call me for the key code Chris)!


----------



## Chris

Not sure if you would want it in its current state but I will toss it in a box and drop it off. I should just part it out, probably make more money doing that.

Give me 2500 and the sand rail is yours.


----------



## oldognewtrick

It's finally friday!

I win.

It's Chris's birthday. :beer:


----------



## Chris

I should start drinking now!


----------



## havasu

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## Chris

I got the birthday win! I also have the Hemi today, what should i do with it?


----------



## havasu

Go pick up Austin and celebrate your birthday in style.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hope you're having a great Birthday today Chris and enjoy the Hemi and the win...while it lasted.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I got the birthday win! *I also have the Hemi today*, what should i do with it?



Did you make Mrs. Chris drive that old flat bed Ford today...


----------



## MarkWood

Happy Belated Birthday buddy!But....................................No win for you It's all mine!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

WoodRacing said:


> Happy Belated Birthday buddy!But....................................No win for you It's all mine!!!!!!



This is a nice reply!


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Go pick up Austin and celebrate your birthday in style.



Should have



oldognewtrick said:


> Hope you're having a great Birthday today Chris and enjoy the Hemi and the win...while it lasted.



I did, first time I drove it to the mountains, it was fun.



oldognewtrick said:


> Did you make Mrs. Chris drive that old flat bed Ford today...



I wish, I had to drive her to work. Wish she didn't work 37 miles from home.


Oh and I win!


----------



## havasu

Hi all you losers. I'm in for the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Hi all you losers. I'm in for the win.



Don't you have a lake house that needs tending to? Leave us losers with the win...


----------



## havasu

I thought it was your week to pull weeds in Havasu? Me, I'm packing for my 10 day trip to Hawaii. I know, it sucks, but someone has to do it.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> *I thought it was your week to pull weeds* in Havasu? Me, I'm packing for my 10 day trip to Hawaii. I know, it sucks, but someone has to do it.....



Gladly, where are the keys? Fridge stocked?


----------



## havasu

Yep, fully stocked fridge. Pull the weeds and I might show you where my hidden key is hiding.


----------



## MarkWood

Give it up Havasu 2 days is long enough! In for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gotta do something to keep him from posting pics of him in his speedo, 2 day win is a small price to pay.


----------



## Chris

Very disappointed with the local news today, I need a win!


----------



## havasu

Are you referring to Prop 8?


----------



## Chris

Maybe.............

Just goes to show that it doesn't matter how you vote, if they don't like the result they will bring it back until it passes so what the hell is the point in the first place.


----------



## havasu

My feelings exactly. Why waste the fuel to go out and vote?


----------



## Chris

Just heard on the news that they are trying to get it to where you can vote from home thinking they will get more people to vote. I bet it is not the people you want voting in the first place. If you truly want to make a difference and have an interest in what happens in your country you will find a way to get to the polls that are .5 - 3 miles away.


----------



## havasu

Pretty sad!



I must be tired....G'night cuz tomorrow is going to be a long day for the win!


----------



## Chris

Night!

I have a day of sitting in the AC tomorrow. Taking the day off for no reason.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Night!
> 
> I have a day of sitting in the AC tomorrow. Taking the day off for no reason.



Right now the way it looks I'm going AWOL all but Wednesday next week.


----------



## oldognewtrick

My son in law works at an electrical supply house and sells Milwaukee tools. He gets point and redeemed some for me. Showed up tonite with these, totally unexpected and much appreciated. 

I win tonite. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

Lucky guy! I am pouring concrete next week at my house, I am pretty excited


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> Just heard on the news that they are trying to get it to where you can vote from home thinking they will get more people to vote. I bet it is not the people you want voting in the first place. If you truly want to make a difference and have an interest in what happens in your country you will find a way to get to the polls that are .5 - 3 miles away.



Hope not if its possible to vote at home them its possible for someone to hack the vote site and change the votes!!!!


----------



## Chris

They already do that.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> They already do that.



I'm afraid the revolution happened while we were sleeping and we never even noticed.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cheap Tequila and lemonade taste like crap till about the 3rd one, then it's not quite as bad as it was... but close...


----------



## Chris

Rock gut! I try and stay away from it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Rock gut! I try and stay away from it.



Tonite, I just didn't feel like driving to the store...poor planning on my part I guess.


----------



## Chris

I do the same all the time. I will drink rubbing alcohol before driving to the store. It's after 7 pm and is still hovering around 100 degrees, I don't want to leave the house.


----------



## cruzn57

in Lake Havasu,Az, was 125 , and supposed to be again today,
how can you live in that temp?
we made 110 yesterday, 
just using the swamp cooler here, was 71 inside,
take care all.


----------



## oldognewtrick

That's just to blessed hot, I don't care what they say about humidity. I'll take good ole Tennessee. Y'all be careful in that heat


----------



## Chris

One of the main reasons I want to leave this state, the other is the rules and mass quantities of people everywhere.


----------



## Chris

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You win 7 more days of 100* + heat...

Beautiful 79 here at noon fifteen...


----------



## Chris

Yay me.................

I went out and worked on my truck today, I think I sweat a gallon of water out.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, where did that Wood guy go hide at? Did havasu make him mad with those risky' speedo pics?


----------



## oldognewtrick

This winning is awesome, if only I could move it to the Lotto.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Happy 4th everybody!


----------



## Chris

Yay the 4th!


----------



## Chris

Goodbye independence day, you were a good one see you next year.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris, whay did you decide to do with your barrel?


----------



## Chris

Decided to make a smoker out of it whenever it cools downs 30 degrees.


----------



## Chris

I win! you all suck!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I win! you all suck!



Maybe...but no more win for you.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I love the summertime scenery.


----------



## Chris

Me too!

............


----------



## havasu

Are we talking about boobage?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Are we talking about boobage?



Well, yes......


----------



## oldognewtrick

63 here this morning, doors open, high of 82 and sunny. Jeeps coming out for a nice ride in the country today.


----------



## MarkWood

Ok I let ya'll have the win for long enough!!!! Me and my Dirt latemodel are takin it back slingin mud everwhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockin:


----------



## havasu

^ pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Chris

I looked at my jeep yesterday, I may drive it to the dentist today.


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> ^ pics or it didn't happen!



Your right it didnt happen I was dreamin again but I still win.


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> I looked at my jeep yesterday, I may drive it to the dentist today.



My brother has been borrowing my jeep for the last month or so, just as I thought I might finish the rear bumper and get started on the next mod his transmission went out on him.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, it started to rain, so I guess it will be clean out the garage day.


----------



## havasu

I really need to do this as well, but don't want to hurt the G/F. See, her late hubby only purchased tools from Harbor Freight, and I have no room for my "good" stuff.


----------



## Chris

I want to finish my smoker build and she wants to go to the beach so I guess we are going to the beach today, now to decide between San Diego and Orange County?


----------



## havasu

I vote you go to Newport, take the ferry to Balboa, head south on PCH, stop off in Laguna and walk the boardwalk, and have a late lunch at Tyke's in Dana Point. A nice drive, good looking women, lots of yachts to look at, and good food.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I vote you go to Newport, take the ferry to Balboa, head south on PCH, stop off in Laguna and walk the boardwalk, and have a late lunch at Tyke's in Dana Point. A nice drive, good looking women, lots of yachts to look at, and good food.



I have no idea what you're talking about, but it sounds real nice.


----------



## havasu

It is just a nice, easy drive where one can see how the other half lives.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> I vote you go to Newport, take the ferry to Balboa, head south on PCH, stop off in Laguna and walk the boardwalk, and have a late lunch at Tyke's in Dana Point. A nice drive, good looking women, lots of yachts to look at, and good food.



Ended up on T street in San Clemente where there is always parking.



oldognewtrick said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, but it sounds real nice.



If you would just move out here you would understand!



havasu said:


> It is just a nice, easy drive where one can see how the other half lives.



When I was a truck driver that was my route, up and down PCH, 405, 55 and that whole area. Good times were had driving a truck.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, a real nice area.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> If you would just move out here you would understand!



...uh...no...


----------



## Chris

There are some good reasons to live here, not many but there are some.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> There are some good reasons to live here, not many but there are some.



I'd like to visit.


----------



## Deckape

Chris said:


> There are some good reasons to live here, not many but there are some.


*Did you know what happened 163 years ago this fall... back in 1850?*

*California became a state *
*The people had no electricity. *
*The state had no money. *
*Almost everyone spoke Spanish. *
*There were gunfights in the streets. *
*So basically nothing has changed *
*except then the women had *
*real boobs and the men didn't hold hands. *
*That, my friends, is the **history lesson for today*!


----------



## Chris

Deckape said:


> *Did you know what happened 163 years ago this fall... back in 1850?*
> 
> *California became a state *
> *The people had no electricity. *
> *The state had no money. *
> *Almost everyone spoke Spanish. *
> *There were gunfights in the streets. *
> *So basically nothing has changed *
> *except then the women had *
> *real boobs and the men didn't hold hands. *
> *That, my friends, is the **history lesson for today*!



So true!

......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, that was dissapointing...had a rack of ribs on the smoker today and it takes the award of the worst rack I've ever cooked. I use to be able to cook a eatable rack, but lately I just don't know.


----------



## havasu

I'm tired but I win!


----------



## Chris

A Xanax later I barely know who you are...............


----------



## havasu

I'll raise you two Xanax for my Oxycodone...


----------



## Chris

Never had one of those, I'd be scared.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Never had one of those, I'd be scared.



If he's wanting to trade they can't be good.


----------



## Chris

Kinda what I am thinking.


----------



## havasu

Oxy's are great. Only problem is that they clog me up better than eating a sack of concrete.


----------



## Chris

Than I am good for a trade.


----------



## MarkWood

I'll take the win for a few, Dont have any pills to trade for it so I'm just takin it!


----------



## havasu

You thought!!!!!


----------



## MarkWood

No I did!!


----------



## havasu

You did until I stole it all!


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> You did until I stole it all!



The pills or the win?!


----------



## havasu

Both!............


----------



## Chris

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So glad you still have a sense of humor...


----------



## havasu

Chris is ok, ODNT is also OK, but I am.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Chris is ok, ODNT is also OK, but I am.......



You am ?????


----------



## havasu

Yep, fill in the blank!


----------



## MarkWood

^not!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gin&Tonics for the win tonite...


----------



## havasu

I had two margaritas last night. I'm not much of a drinker these days, especially at $10 a piece.


----------



## oldognewtrick

It's mine...all, mine...


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> It's mine...all, mine...



Not any more Busted up F250 and a big check for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockin:


----------



## Chris

I knew you would sell that thing eventually....


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> I knew you would sell that thing eventually....



Yea I told my uncle today that I finally found a buyer after several months of trying to sell it. State farm bought it turns out if u do enough damage to one they will give u more thanyou payed for it! He cracked up


----------



## MarkWood

Still hangin on to the win and my truck money $$$$ always hate to turn it loose......


----------



## Chris

Bottled and kegged a bunch of beer today for the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Bottled and kegged a bunch of beer today for the win.



What did you brew this time?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Or...are you just getting ready for Octoberfest? 

View attachment Octoberfest.jpg


----------



## havasu

Man, that blonde is a cutie!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Man, that blonde is a cutie!



Oh to be 30 years younger....


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Oh to be 30 years younger....



I am!

...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I am!
> 
> ...........



Well, I'm a young man in an old mans body...


----------



## havasu

I win, that is all.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I win, that is all.



Hows your knee been doing?


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Hows your knee been doing?



Says one old man to the other.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Says one old man to the other.........



Laugh now, time will catch up with you too...


----------



## Chris

Yeah, my back is already wrecked but my knees are fine so Ha!


----------



## havasu

The knee is still there. I still have pain, but nothing one or ten beverages won't correct. 

ODNT, in a few years, we will just laugh as Chris gets older. We might be on our deathbeds, but we will still be laughing.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> The knee is still there. I still have pain, but nothing one or ten beverages won't correct.
> 
> ODNT, in a few years, we will just laugh as Chris gets older. We might be on our deathbeds, but we will still be laughing.



Why don't we just laugh now, in a few years we might forget about it. Heck, I might forget about it tomorrow.


----------



## havasu

I can't laugh now. I just changed my diaper and don't want to soil it!


----------



## oldognewtrick

New day, new winner. Y'all go away now, ya hear?


----------



## havasu

Are we there yet?


----------



## Chris

yup just passed it.


----------



## havasu

You don't see me posting this....


----------



## Chris

You been playing ninja again?


----------



## havasu

Shhh, be very, very quiet. I'm in it to win it!


----------



## MarkWood

i wiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkWood

Sorry ya'll were being to quiet.................


----------



## havasu

I had it WR, until you woke up the house!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I had it WR, until you woke up the house!



Dang kids these days have NO respect for their elders.


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> Dang kids these days have NO respect for their elders.



No sh!t, Sherlock!:rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Now that we have that settled...give me back my win...


----------



## havasu

Well, you are a SUPER moderator...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yeah, who did that, you or the brewmister?


----------



## havasu

Don't you mean the "SUPER Brewmaster?"


----------



## oldognewtrick

Or as he's mostly known now as super diaperman.


----------



## havasu

I see Chris is laying pretty low today....


----------



## MarkWood

OK I'll take it back for a few............I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> OK I'll take it back for a few............I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!



Uhhh...shouldn't you be at work?


----------



## havasu

Now that I'm retired, I've realized work was way too overrated.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Now that I'm retired, I've realized work was way too overrated.



I'm not retired and I can attest to that. But, If I retired, one of us would drive the other one crazy round here...


----------



## havasu

I dare you!


----------



## oldognewtrick

2 years ago we had a couple weeks of snow and there was 0 roofing going on, after the first week of me being here all day, drinking coffe and staring out the window she tells me "I don't care where you go, or what you do, but you have to get out of the house, you're driving me nuts."


----------



## havasu

I also have lots to do, but the damn heat is too much for me right now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

49 friday nite and 78 saturday, guess it's time to do some mall crawling...:rockin:


----------



## MarkWood

I'll take the 6:30 sunday morning win!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

And you loose said win so quickly...


----------



## havasu

Said losses occur rapidly around here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Snoozers are losers.


----------



## havasu

But,,but,,,I had the win for 64 minutes!

I went trap and skeet shooting today. The first time in years and had a great time. Since this is the wrong thread, that's all you get.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> But,,but,,,I had the win for 64 minutes!
> 
> I went trap and skeet shooting today. The first time in years and had a great time. Since this is the wrong thread, that's all you get.



When did we ever give a rats patutite about thread drift...


----------



## havasu

I hear that. I will just add that after no real shooting for a few years, the fun I had today is really making me want to shoot more.










Oh yeah, I win


----------



## Chris

Go shoot more for the win!

I don't shoot shoot as much as I should but mainly because I am cheap and the cost of ammo is through the roof. I shoot to sight it in and then to kill an animal.


----------



## havasu

This guy I went shooting with yesterday has a gun room the size of my garage. He has 7 trophy kills mounted on the wall, and I got to play with his .50 CAL BMG, which weighs about 50 pounds. He has 4 walk in safes within the safe room, and I thought I had died and gone to heaven.


----------



## oldognewtrick

BMG's are cool. Did you get a chance to put some brass down the tube?


----------



## Chris

One day I will have a safe the size of a room.


----------



## havasu

Unfortunately, I didn't get to shoot the BMG.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't get to shoot the BMG.



If you get a chance, make sure you have a clean set of undies with you that day...


----------



## havasu

Sad thing is I went shopping for shotgun shells, just the trap and skeet cheepo rounds, and could not find any, but I did locate .50 cal BMG rounds for $49.99 for a box of 5!

(Ammo Brothers, Chris)


----------



## Chris

I found out I went to school with one of the guys there. Still havent been in, I buy most of my ammo through my buddy who sells it to me just above his cost. You need to check out Faith armory next time you are in Temecula, they got a new shop and it is huge and full of nice stuff.


----------



## havasu

I'd drive down there if they had what I need.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Local gun shops around here have a better inventory than Bass Pro or Walmart. I was at Bass Pro last week and I think I have more ammo locked up than they did on their shelf. And you can still find plenty of field loads rather cheap.

So havasu I take it you're not going to spend a day at the range feeding the BMG? I'd be good for one shot...at $10.00 a hit...


----------



## havasu

What gun? 





Hi Eric Holder....you are looking mighty fine this morning....


----------



## Chris

Havasu what ammo are you looking for "that your friend wants"?


----------



## havasu

Well, it is probably a soon to be outlawed recreation activity, but "my friend" is just looking for 12 gauge field load shotgun shells, with a shot of 8 or 8 1/2. I....er, I mean my friend wants to join a league where I would need to buy 6 boxes of ammo every week or so, and the way our friends in Washington are limiting ammo sales to 3 boxes a visit, I,,,,er, he would need to make daily trips to a local gun shop to get the necessary ammo.

And since reloading might be in my future, that is IF I could purchase powder, primers and wads, a good quality shell like a Remington or AA would be preferred.


----------



## Chris

I will makes some calls for your friend.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, I come home at noon and get in bed cause the oldog is a sick puppy. She had it last week and felt compelled to share with me.... how thoughtful of her.


----------



## havasu

Being sick sucks.


----------



## Chris

You have had the win long enough there buckaroo!


----------



## Chris

Still winning!


----------



## havasu

Not no more....


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Not no more....



Go to the back of the bus Gus, it's mine...thats all.


----------



## havasu

Old dogs lie, so lay down...I got this.


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> Old dogs lie, so lay down...I got this.



Not anymore...........I WIN!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Not anymore...........I WIN!!!



Yeah, yeah, there you go shouting again. This is a "Quiet Zone" in here...


----------



## m-swerb

I like to win stuff


----------



## oldognewtrick

m-swerb said:


> I like to win stuff



Wha-who...first day at the retreat and the new guy steals the win...well, just don't go shouting about it like that wood guy...


----------



## havasu

Oh BS on ya all. I have the win so you can just all go home now!


----------



## Chris

I will borrow it for the morning....................


----------



## havasu

No more for you.


----------



## Chris

Than I will take it for the evening................


----------



## MarkWood

all mine!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

There ya go shouting again. Talking loud doesn't get you the win, it just wakes us old farts up. Wait, I had to get up and pee anyway...


----------



## MarkWood

Im takin it back before I go to work.......


----------



## Chris

And then I will borrow it for my ride to LA.


----------



## havasu

Well it is now 3 hours later, and Chris has had the win for 3 hours. Just about the same time as his 3 hour commute. While he is working, I'll rip this for the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I'll *rip* this for the win.



Well...you could have at least lit a candle...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, washed my truck...why do I always have a better outlook on life when my rides clean?


----------



## havasu

Why do vehicles run better when they are clean?


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, washed my truck...why do I always have a better outlook on life when my rides clean?



Samr here, no idea why.



havasu said:


> Why do vehicles run better when they are clean?



Mine runs like crap no matter what it looks like.


----------



## MarkWood

New Tires on the Jeep for the WIN!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Congrats on the new shoes Mark, hows the Super Duty holding up?


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Congrats on the new shoes Mark, hows the Super Duty holding up?



You must be getting old dog that truck was totaled a few months back...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> You must be getting old dog that truck was totaled a few months back...........



Well, now that you mention it, it does sorta sound familar. Guess my wife is right, I don't pay attention...but I'll never tell her that...


----------



## MarkWood

Ah thats ok old dog we all hear what we wanna hear. Im holding off on a new truck till around december trying to put some more money back first.


----------



## Chris

I win! 

So my crappy intivirus is expired and I am getting a pop up to renew it every 30 seconds or so on my laptop. Thats a sure way for me to look elsewhere.


----------



## havasu

When this happens to me, I remove the program completely from the computer, then install "free AVG" and my problems are over.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I've got the win today. My grandson arrived at 1:45 central time today. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

Congratulations OD!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thanks havasu, couple scary moments. Baby started to loose vital signs and they had to do an emergency c- section, but all is well now with baby and mom.


----------



## m-swerb

Congrats and hope all is well.


----------



## Chris

Congrats! I am working on number two myself.


----------



## m-swerb

You're going #2???


----------



## havasu

Are you still on the john Chris?


----------



## Chris

Yes, leave me alone damnit!


----------



## havasu

A bunch of potty mouths in here tonight. I love it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Are you still on the john Chris?



Next you'll be yelling  "Runs, poo poo, runs"


----------



## havasu

Don't be silly Dog, that only works for wild animals.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Congrats! I am working on number two myself.



Quit spending so much time in the garage and get in there and take care of your homework...lots more fun...


----------



## m-swerb

This is going nowhere, fast.


----------



## oldognewtrick

m-swerb said:


> This is going nowhere, fast.



Well...maybe, but someones gonna win...but, what?


----------



## Chris

I'm going hunting in the morning for the win. Hopefully in the next three days I can kill something.


----------



## havasu

Run animals, run!


----------



## Chris

I'm gonna start with Havasu hunting then go for a deer.


----------



## Swells

Where are you headed Chris?


----------



## Chris

Big bear lake, hopefully gonna get one.


----------



## Swells

Sounds like a good time.  Good luck.


----------



## MarkWood

Roofed a 18x18 garage today for the win!!


----------



## Chris

Went bird watching today for the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Roofed a 18x18 garage today for the win!!



Sooo...what'd ya do after lunch...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Went bird watching today for the win.



Well, tomorrow go bird watching and maybe a deer will trip over ya...


----------



## Chris

If I see that spork again, I'm shooting him.


----------



## havasu

I thought a spork was a combination of a spoon and a fork?


----------



## Chris

Nope it's a combo of a spike and fork. A barely legal ca deer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Nope it's a combo of a spike and fork. A barely legal ca deer.



So I guess you're odering pizza tonite?


----------



## havasu

Excellent...my plan is still working. The only thing Chris is gunna get is *skunk*ed. 

View attachment Mr_Burns.png


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Excellent...my plan is still working. The only thing Chris is gunna get is *skunk*ed.



I'm gonna burn your house down..........


----------



## havasu

You better hurry since I have to go to the attorney tomorrow to finalize the divorce papers. After that, my house will belong to the ex.


----------



## Chris

So I am not going hunting today, got that?


----------



## havasu

Good luck buddy. I use to say..."good luck and break a leg", but Austin took this literally.


----------



## m-swerb

The Browns suck.


----------



## MarkWood

Got myself a 1993 toyota truck 4x4 v6 5spd extended cab today for the win!!!


----------



## Chris

Sweet. Those are good trucks.


----------



## havasu

I drove back home, another 4 hour drive, to rest my sore and tired bones, and to buy more crap for the remodel. I'll return to the lake next week for part three. Here is a before, middle and after on one wall. 

View attachment havasu diningroom.jpg


View attachment hav f 10-20-13.jpg


View attachment hav c 10-20-13.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I drove back home, another 4 hour drive, to rest my sore and tired bones, and to buy more crap for the remodel. I'll return to the lake next week for part three. Here is a before, middle and after on one wall.



Much improved.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Got myself a 1993 toyota truck 4x4 v6 5spd extended cab today for the win!!!



You know the rules.... Pics.


----------



## MarkWood

I know I know.........Im picking it up this evening and will take pics then. I WIN!!!!


----------



## m-swerb

Winning isn't everything.


----------



## Chris

But it is all he has....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Been in bed sick with a cold the last couple days, what'd I miss?


----------



## havasu

Not much. Chris is still hunting for that wascally wabbit.


----------



## Chris

It's more locating than hunting at the moment. If the moon would go away for a while I would be happy.


----------



## havasu

Doesn't the moon go away for about 12 hours a day?


----------



## Chris

Yeah but by then they are full and taking a nap.


----------



## m-swerb

This is lame.


----------



## oldognewtrick

m-swerb said:


> This is lame.



Yep. ..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Here' something I bet you don't see every day in your town...

http://www.wsmv.com/story/23792661/spilled-chicken-parts-close-westbound-i-40-in-nashville


----------



## havasu

That wasn't a spilled truck. That was just Chris target practicing on a few birds in an attempt to be a better shot. He appeared to have failed.


----------



## Chris

Thanks......


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, we're at Costco last week walking the isles and swmbo'd says let get some steak, OK says I. So she picks out a pack of Strips, we bring it home and I vacum seal them and today she says, lets cook the steaks we got last week, OK says I. Well after they are off the grill and one sitting on her plate, she says, what happened to the ribeyes I picked out. I said you picked out NY Strips, she says I don't like NY Strips, and then it began...time for another MGD....


----------



## havasu

Don't *****, I'm eating a Hungry Man TV dinner!


----------



## ch44do

hello what do we win


----------



## MarkWood

??????????


----------



## MarkWood

i win!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

ch44do said:


> hello what do we win



You WON!!!

Oh, wait, no you didn't...sorry...


----------



## havasu

Winner, winner, chicken TV dinner.


----------



## m-swerb

Congrats! You won.


----------



## MarkWood

No you won! No No never mind I WIN AGAIN!!!


----------



## m-swerb

And the winner is..........


----------



## Riff_Raff

......................... the post below this one.


----------



## m-swerb

BOOYAH! I just won?


----------



## oldognewtrick

m-swerb said:


> booyah! I just won?



congratulations!!!


----------



## m-swerb

Thanks, man.


----------



## Trophyman

Hey---- who won???


----------



## havasu

Ummm, me.........


----------



## Riff_Raff

m-swerb said:


> BOOYAH! I just won?




DING DING DING!!!!  


Ok mods, time to lock this thread.



***GAME OVER***


----------



## havasu

If I lock the thread, then how in the hell could I watch you all lose?


----------



## Trophyman

havasu said:


> If I lock the thread, then how in the hell could I watch you all lose?



OH NO--I lost!!


----------



## Chris

That you did.............


----------



## Trophyman

I NEVER win


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trophyman said:


> I NEVER win



Well... you may not have won yet, but you haven't lost either...


----------



## MarkWood

Trophyman said:


> I NEVER win



But you did win!!!!!!! But........it was short lived because IIIIII WIN!!!!


----------



## Chris

California time change wins today. It's 6:30 and I am ready for bed.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> If I lock the thread, then how in the hell could I watch you all lose?



Post another thread just like this one.


----------



## havasu

That might work, if it was necessary...but I win.


----------



## Trophyman

Pretty woman, walking down the street
Pretty woman, the kind I like to meet
Pretty woman
I don't believe you, you're not the truth
No one could look as good as you


----------



## m-swerb

Please stop singing, you're killing me.


----------



## Chris

I win........


----------



## Trophyman

Chris said:


> I win........



Really?

Then U woke up!!


----------



## Chris

Nope, still sleeping so I still win.


----------



## havasu

Go to work. I got this win.


----------



## Chris

I don't have to I'm the boss. I want the win.


----------



## MarkWood

i win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

'Morning Wood! LOL, I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> 'Morning Wood! LOL, I win!



I wonder if Mark yells that when he gets up in the morning?


----------



## Trophyman

havasu said:


> 'morning wood! Lol, i win!



hahahahaha


----------



## m-swerb

Dude, where's my car?


----------



## oldognewtrick

m-swerb said:


> Dude, where's my car?



From your avatar, you have no car...


----------



## Trophyman

m-swerb said:


> Dude, where's my car?



FOUND IT!!!


MAY NEED TO BE DETAILED

 

View attachment 12.jpg


----------



## havasu

Nice car, but I win.


----------



## MarkWood

Had to come home and get my credit card swiper so I can get paid today so I WIN!!!!!!


----------



## MarkWood

Back to work now.......


----------



## havasu

OK, goodbye. I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> OK, goodbye. I win!



Give it up, you've had it long enough...


----------



## m-swerb

Trophyman said:


> FOUND IT!!!
> 
> 
> MAY NEED TO BE DETAILED



I don't think that will rub out.


----------



## havasu

In for the win!


----------



## Chris

I'll take the win.


----------



## MarkWood

I would let you and that big ol buck have it but.......I WINNNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Chris

Not for long my friend............


----------



## havasu

While Chris is dreaming about bagging another deer, I'm jumping in here for the win.


----------



## Chris

I only got one tag this year and season is over tomorrow so I will be here for the win.


----------



## m-swerb

What if tomorrow never comes????


----------



## MarkWood

Back in for the win..........


----------



## Chris

m-swerb said:


> What if tomorrow never comes????



It is always today, there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Chris

And I win!


----------



## havasu

I don't think so, Moosebreath!


----------



## Trophyman

shhhhheeewww----That was close!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Great day to be in the yard mulching them dang blasted leaves.


----------



## havasu

No trees, no leaves. I win...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thats what happens when you let all them tree huggers, hug them to death. Next you'll be wanting to redistribute the tree wealth...


----------



## havasu

...and give them free pot and cell phones. Damn, I have become a democrapper.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> ...and give them free pot and cell phones. Damn, *I have become a democrapper*.



Say it isn't so...oh the horror...


----------



## havasu

No, I'd eat a gun before becoming one of them.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> No, I'd eat a gun before becoming one of them.



I understand......


----------



## Chris

I'd eat the bullet, just saying.


----------



## havasu

I have officially won this game.


----------



## Chris

Not any more gomer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

You know it's mine. Your all playing for second place...


----------



## havasu

I got this now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I got this now.



It's only a fantasy of yours.


----------



## Trophyman

yea---don't take much to amuse a small mind


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trophyman said:


> yea---don't take much to amuse a small mind



Or... An oldog.


----------



## havasu

I would tend to agree with you both.


----------



## Trophyman

oldognewtrick said:


> Or... An oldog.





havasu said:


> I would tend to agree with you both.



hahahahahahaha


----------



## m-swerb

He who laughs last...


----------



## havasu

Get out of my way. I got gas. I win as well!


----------



## Chris

I will stay out of your way gas man.


----------



## havasu

I have succeeded.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I have succeeded.



Well...arent you special, in my very best Church Lady voice.


----------



## havasu

The church lady was so classic and funny...

















...unlike you!    









I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> The church lady was so classic and funny...
> 
> ...unlike you!
> 
> I win!



You like the attention and you know it...


----------



## Trophyman

havasu said:


> the church lady was so classic and funny...
> 
> .....unlike you!



hahahahahahahaha :d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## havasu

OK, you got me...



but I got you all. 



I win!


----------



## m-swerb

Denied.

I win.

Suckers.


----------



## havasu

Why yes, you won...............

















.....................until I arrived here.


----------



## MarkWood

In for the WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris

I'll borrow this win.


----------



## havasu

Spit it out cuz it's my win.


----------



## Trophyman

Nobody knew where he came from, They only knew he came in 
Slowly he walked to the end of the bar, And he ordered up one slug of gin. 

Well, I could see that he wasn't a large man, I could tell that he wasn't too tall 
I judged him to be 'bout five-foot three, And his voice was a soft Texas drawl. 

Said he was needin' some wages, 'Fore he could ride for the west 
Said he could do most all kind of work, Said he could ride with the best. 

There in his blue eyes was sadness, That comes from the need of a friend 
And tho' he tried, he still couldn't hide, The loneliness there, deep within. 

Said he would work thru the winter, For thirty a month and his board 
I started to say where he might land a job, When a fellow came in thru the door. 

And I could tell he was lookin' for trouble, From the way that he came stompin' in 
He told me to leave Shorty there by himself, Come down and wait on a man. 

The eyes of the little man narrowed, The smile disappeared from his face 
Gone was the friendliness that I had seen , And a wild look of hate took its' place. 

But the big one continued to mock him, And he told me that I'd better go 
Find him a couple of glasses of milk, Then maybe Shorty would grow. 

When the little man spoke, there was stillness, He made sure that everyone heard 
Slowly he stepped away from the bar, And I still remember these words. 

Oh! it's plain that you're lookin' for trouble, Trouble's what I try to shun 
If that's what you want, then that's what you'll get, 'Cause cowboy, we're both packin' guns. 

His hand was already positioned, Feet wide apart on the floor 
I hadn't noticed but there on his hip, Was a short-barreled Bad Forty-Four. 

It was plain he was ready and waitin', He leaned a bit forward and said 
When you call me Shorty, say Mister, my friend, Maybe you'd rather be dead. 

In the room was a terrible silence, As the big one stepped out on the floor 
All drinkin' stopped and the tick of the clock, Said death would wait ten seconds more. 

He cussed once or twice in a whisper, And he said with a snarl on his lips 
Nobody's Mister to me, little man!, And he grabbed for the gun on his hips. 

But the little man's hands was like lightning, The Bad Forty-Four was the same 
The Forty-Four spoke and it sent lead and smoke, And seventeen inches of flame. 

For the big one had never cleared leather, Beaten before he could start 
A little round hole had appeared on his shirt , The bullet went clear thru his heart. 

The little man stood there a moment, Then holstered the Bad Forty-Four 
It's always this way so I never stay, Slowly he walked out the door. 

Nobody knew where he came from, They won't forget he came by 
They won't forget how a Forty-Four gun, One night made the difference in size. 

As for me, I'll remember the sadness, Shown in the eyes of the man 
If we meet someday, you can bet I would say, That it's me, Mr. Shorty, your friend.


----------



## m-swerb

^ This dude should win for having the longest post that I did not read.


----------



## Chris

I read it after passing it up a few times. Good read.


----------



## havasu

I've been slacking since I could have had the win all night and day.


----------



## Chris

Nope! I'll be here to steal it.


----------



## Trophyman

Keep dreamin


----------



## Chris

I'm back, wheres my cookie?


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> I'm back, wheres my cookie?



Almost there...I'm tossing them now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Almost there...I'm tossing them now.



Well, if you read the expiration date on the milk jug, you wouldn't have this problem...


----------



## havasu

I was too busy looking at your picture on the side of the carton.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I was too busy looking at your picture on the side of the carton.



Better than when it was hanging on the post office wall I guess...


----------



## havasu

Which is better than your pic being in a bathroom stall.


----------



## Chris

That was his pic?


----------



## havasu

Shhh, don't be spreadin' rumors.


----------



## m-swerb

For a good time, call........


----------



## oldognewtrick

m-swerb said:


> For a good time, call........



Havasu.


----------



## havasu

Yep, that's me...Good Time Charlie! 








Yeah, but I posted last, therefore I win!


----------



## m-swerb

Not so fast.


----------



## havasu

OK, I'll slow down for     t  h  e   w   i   n.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> OK, I'll slow down for     t  h  e   w   i   n.



Yeah, you're slowing down...but no win for you...


----------



## havasu

Yep, you got me...(for a bit)


----------



## Chris

I'll take this win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I'll take this win!



Where you going to take it, to the beach, cause you can't keep it here deer hunter.


----------



## Chris

Yup me and the win are gonna hit the beach.


----------



## havasu

ok. Have fun....


----------



## Chris

Kinda cold today for the beach but we will still enjoy it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

65*, damp, misty, gloomy day, glad I got this while y'all are napping...

Where's Wood at, haven't seen him in a couple days stealing our win.


----------



## Chris

You should be hunting. I'll take the win.


----------



## havasu

Since all green lights are out, I'll slide in for the win. 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Since all green lights are out, I'll slide in for the win.



Sorry Charlie...


----------



## havasu

Yeppers........ 

View attachment download (1).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

How's your knee getting along? Are you going to do the other?


----------



## havasu

I go back to the surgeon in two weeks and I *think* I am going to request the final knee be replaced.


----------



## Chris

I'll take this win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I'll take this win.



Sure you will


----------



## Chris

Go shoot a deer already. I got this win.


----------



## havasu

The Deer Hunter was one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Chris

Never seen it.


----------



## havasu

Hold on there youngster. You have had the win for just a tad too long. My turn.


----------



## Chris

Sorry but you have been disqualified.


----------



## havasu

Darn you.......


----------



## Trophyman

I told Mary about us I told her about our great sin
Mary cried and forgave me and Mary took me back again
Said if I wanted my freedom I could be free evermore
But I don't wanna be and I don't wanna see Mary cry anymore

Oh devil woman devil woman let go of me
Devil woman let me be and leave me alone I wanna go home


HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trophyman said:


> I told Mary about us I told her about our great sin
> Mary cried and forgave me and Mary took me back again
> Said if I wanted my freedom I could be free evermore
> But I don't wanna be and I don't wanna see Mary cry anymore
> 
> Oh devil woman devil woman let go of me
> Devil woman let me be and leave me alone I wanna go home
> 
> 
> HEHEHEHEHE



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzU64Wxh54U[/ame]


----------



## havasu

NO SEX AFTER SURGERY 

A recent article in the Kentucky Post reported that a woman, one Anne Maynard,
has sued St Luke's hospital, saying that after her husband had surgery there,
he lost all interest in sex.

A hospital spokesman replied &#8230;
"Mr. Maynard was admitted in Ophthalmology &#8211; all we did was correct his eyesight."


WELL THERE YOU GO !!!!!! I WIN!


----------



## Trophyman

Yea--I prefer the original:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSRtTVGFXWQ[/ame]


----------



## havasu

One of my favorite songs right here. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/zmtkfyGzBZo[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Your time is up.


----------



## havasu

I already won. I'm now working on bonus points.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I already won. I'm now working on bonus points.



Naw, you're just playing ketchup.


----------



## havasu

Me and my gal will now take this across the finish line. 

View attachment Bubba.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good to see you are not dating that chubby chick any more.


----------



## havasu

I use this one as my personal sail...gets me another 40 MPG!


----------



## Chris

I win, that is all.


----------



## havasu

You should be at work, not in here, where us unemployed losers hang out and win all day.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sitting in the Doctors office waiting on my mom, I guess havasu has the win, for now.


----------



## Chris

I need five more guys to win at work so I can only win here.


----------



## havasu

Start issuing out the pink hardhats and once they do the required work for the day, promote them to a different color.


----------



## Chris

Than only two of them would wear a different color.


----------



## havasu

Should have hired me, even though I was calling you non-stop for the job.


----------



## Chris

You would quit or die a half day in.


----------



## havasu

Quit has never been in my vocabulary. I win...


----------



## m-swerb

Second place is the first loser.


----------



## Chris

I win spammers loose.


----------



## havasu

You'd think the dumb spammers could at least translate from the Vietnamese language.


----------



## m-swerb

I ate spam as a kid.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> 65*, damp, misty, gloomy day, glad I got this while y'all are napping...
> 
> Where's Wood at, haven't seen him in a couple days stealing our win.



Im still here just been gittin it... sandin sheetrock since 5 am for the win !!


----------



## Chris

4am up for work win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Im still here just been gittin it... sandin sheetrock since 5 am for the win !!



I was about ready to send out a search party for ya... ;D


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> 4am up for work win.



I was up at 3:30 and on the road by 4:00 ......... FORTHEWIN!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I was up at 3:30 and on the road by 4:00 ......... FORTHEWIN!!!!!!!



Get back to work, you can't make any money hanging out here...


----------



## Chris

We have 40 mph winds today, the fun never stops.


----------



## MarkWood

Its a little cool here and overcast but who cares .... im workin inside!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gun season for deer starts tomorrow, guns are sighted in, 1'1/2" high at a 100 yards, weathers suppose to be good, rain leaving tonite. I have the win all day tomorrow, no matter what y'all say...


----------



## Chris

I have to work tomorrow for the win.


----------



## havasu

I drove back out to havasu with two new mirrors for the bathrooms, and a new recliner. Ahhh, this recliner is sweet.


----------



## Chris

You almost like driving more than me.


----------



## havasu

I actually hate driving, especially through the rain and wind.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Windy here also...


----------



## MarkWood

It has been in the 30's all day in north Ga. for the win..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, I took the F-350 into a new shop today, having bad vibes at freeway speeds and a rattle in the driver front. Ball joints upper and lower, all the universals on the drive shaft and carrier bearing shot...guess it beats buying a new one...oh well, the oldog just don't have time to wrench on it myself anymore.


----------



## havasu

I know a guy who was going to crawl under his truck to do an oil change in the snow. I must be getting old because I'd rather spend $20 and sip hot coffee while it is being done for me.


----------



## Riff_Raff

WoodRacing said:


> Got myself a 1993 toyota truck 4x4 v6 5spd extended cab today for the win!!!



Ours got t-boned this day last year.

Replaced it with a 2003 TRD 4wd extendo January. :rockin::rockin:

Need some used floor mats?  




havasu said:


> I know a guy who was going to crawl under his truck to do an oil change in the snow. I must be getting old because I'd rather spend $20 and sip hot coffee while it is being done for me.




I change mine between snowstorms. One of my few plans that works out.


----------



## Chris

I gave up on changing my own oil when I can spend five bucks more to have a shop do it and I don't have to deal with getting rid of oil.


----------



## Riff_Raff

What?

What happened to all the 'dew eet yerseffers' 

Just got done doing the diff and coolant too. Toyota dealer gave me a free alignment. After T-giving I'll get the rotation/balance at Costco. Did the plugs last month, so after the tranny and t/c, it will be just oil changes for another 60k. 

Oh, I can dump my oil at the equipment shop at work.


----------



## havasu

Us dew eet yerseffers must be getting old.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Us dew eet yerseffers are older than a popcorn fart.



Hey, speak for yourself...


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> Us dew eet yerseffers are so old that they invented popcorn used in popcorn farts....



YOU speak for yourself!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> YOU speak for yourself!



Hey...I'm not older than dirt but I remember when it was clean...


----------



## havasu

So who the hell dirtied up the dirt?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ah, yeah... Cook away you little sweet thing you.  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

I can smell if from here. Happy turkey day!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I can smell if from here. Happy turkey day!



Come on over, we've got plenty.


----------



## havasu

Sorry, I ate so much I would have to waddle anywhere I went.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thought you got away with this didn't ya?

Well, the answer is...you loose.


----------



## havasu

Damn, I had the win for a week! Doesn't that officially make me the winner?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Damn, I had the win for a week! Doesn't that officially make me the winner?



Nope, just a runner up.


----------



## havasu

At my age, I don't run anywhere, except in the bathroom!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> At my age, I don't run anywhere, except in the bathroom!



uh...thanks for sharing, I think.


----------



## havasu

A little bathroom humor is good for the soul!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## havasu

I'm here...where are you?


----------



## Rusty

Rover here (as Scooby would say)


----------



## havasu

Roobie Roo! Great cartoons from the past!


----------



## Chris

I win!

.................


----------



## havasu

The hell you do.


----------



## Rusty

Last Post. 

(it doesn't  say that "the" last post wins, it says "last post wins, I posted "Last Post" so I win,)


----------



## havasu

Nope, you ain't winning nothing around these parts.


----------



## havasu

Boy O' boy, you guys are givers here. I've had the win for a week, I guess I win the prize!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Boy O' boy, you guys are givers here. I've had the win for a week, I guess I win the prize!



Ok, wait out by the front door for the Big Brown Truck...


----------



## havasu

I've been outside for the last 8 months, waiting for Chris's beer to arrive. The truck must have a flat or something.


----------



## MarkWood

I wiiiiiiiinnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Not so fast, Turkey.


----------



## MarkWood

I'm no Turkey, You TURKEY! I WIN!!


----------



## Chris

I win........................

Turkey


----------



## havasu

Now that all you working class folk have gone to work, I will casually come in here and claim the win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Now that all you working class folk have gone to work, I will casually come in here and claim the win!



Um, .... I don't think so big boy.


----------



## havasu

Well then, nevermind....


----------



## Chris

Good thing I'm in the office today then.

Here for the win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good for you and good for you...


----------



## Chris

Because I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Because I win!



Maybe...but not today.


----------



## havasu

ok..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> ok..........



Hey, don't you have a toolbox you need to rescue?


----------



## MarkWood

i win!!!!!


----------



## Chris

You loose........


----------



## havasu

Yes you do. Scoot over Buckwheat, I've got this.


----------



## oldognewtrick

And we can add havasu to the list of recent loosers...


----------



## havasu

Yep, I'm a loser these days, but not in this thread.


----------



## Chris

I beg to differ.


----------



## havasu

Beg all you want Beaver Butt, but this is mine.....all mine!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Beg all you want Beaver Butt, but this is mine.....all mine!



Buckwheat, beaver butt... Are these endearing terms of affection?


----------



## havasu

Why yes they are, my little meadow muffin!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Uh, in my best Ron White voice, I think you are confused.


----------



## havasu

You wouldn't be the first to tell me this.


----------



## Admin

Havasu confused? About what?


----------



## Rusty

Austin said:


> Havasu confused? About what?



Everything.


----------



## havasu

Hay now...I resemble that remark.


----------



## Chris

I win, you loose.


----------



## havasu

I saw an ad from Orchard Supply this morning. This 12" DeWalt Miter saw is such a good price, I'm considering buying another one at this price.

Oh yeah, I win! 

View attachment 131219_V1_DewaltPromo_02.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, did you buy the saw?


----------



## havasu

No, I don't have any room for anything else around here.


----------



## MarkWood

I win..........for now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I win..........for now.



Consider it your Christmas present from all of is...


----------



## havasu

I agree for the win.


----------



## MarkWood

Thanks for the present.........I win!!!


----------



## havasu

I'll let you have it Mark. Merry Christmas!


----------



## MarkWood

Thanks Havasu, and Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## havasu

Since Christmas is about over, you can now GTFO! I got it!


----------



## MarkWood

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sure you did....get back to work and leave us old farts to this...


----------



## havasu

And I mean OLD!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> And I mean OLD!



Huh, what'd ya say you young whipper-snapper, my hearing aid battery is on the fritz, burp, belch, scratch...


----------



## oldognewtrick

2013's best bloopers.

http://thechive.com/2013/12/30/best-news-bloopers-of-2013-video/


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Sure you did....get back to work and leave us old farts to this...



I'll get back to work hard at it next week but as of now tomorrow is new years eve and I'm goin huntin!!! I WIN!!!


----------



## Chris

I pick up my father from the airport in the morning so he can finally meet his granddaughter for the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I'll get back to work hard at it next week but as of now tomorrow is new years eve and I'm goin huntin!!! I WIN!!!



I'm headed out there today myself. Good luck Mark!



Chris said:


> I pick up my father from the airport in the morning so he can finally meet his granddaughter for the win.



Congrats Chris, thats definitely a BIG WIN!


----------



## MarkWood

No luck this AM maybe next year!? Off to work now............No win here..............


----------



## havasu

Being in Vegas, I won here but lost my *** at the tables.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Being in Vegas, I won here but lost my *** at the tables.



Well...you're only half correct...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Happy New Year y'all!!!

First win of 2014   :rockin:


----------



## havasu

I woke up on New Year's Day with the flu. The 3 1/2 hour drive back home was hell.


----------



## Chris

We call that a hangover in my parts.


----------



## havasu

I figured someone would say that but I was actually the designated driver for two drunk women on News Years Eve.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I figured someone would say that but I was actually the designated driver for two drunk women on News Years Eve.



Two drunk women, New Years Eve, Vegas and alleged illness...OK, what happens in Vegas...youi know the rest...:rockin:


----------



## havasu

Too funny. I can only wish it turned out as I could imagine that.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Too funny. I can only wish it turned out as I could imagine that.



Hey, hold the truth and let me bask in the illusion...


----------



## Trophyman

oldognewtrick said:


> Hey, hold the truth and let me bask in the illusion...



hahahahahahahaha

WELL, looks like I WON.

Send my prize to Ocala, Florida, General delivery.


----------



## MarkWood

No prize for you I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

I'll let you win cuz I'm that kind of guy.


----------



## oldognewtrick

You're much, much to kind havasu....

7* here this morning with 10-15 mph winds....just a little frosty for the _SOUTH_...


----------



## Chris

Woke up with a nasty cold for the win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, you can keep the win and your nasty cold...


Really, hope ya feel better soon Chris.


----------



## Chris

Going to check out a 48 Packard for the win.


----------



## havasu

Just drank a gallon of laxative for my colonoscopy tomorrow. I'm having a crappy time.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Just drank a gallon of laxative for my colonoscopy tomorrow. I'm having a crappy time.



Been there, done that, rectal virginity ain't all it's cracked up to be...


----------



## havasu

I hope I get a kiss before diving into the throws of my "nether" regions today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

First time I went, there were the two most beautiful nurses I've ever seen in a hospital working that unit, a blond and a brunette. Of course they were the ones who came in and gave me the shot. As I was dreaming I thought, how much more embarrassed can I get, then when I woke the Doc is telling my wife, all is clean except those hemorrhoids he's got. I didn't know I had them and now it's blabbed over the front page of the hospital gazette. 

Oh well, so much for discrete. My dad died of colon/rectal cancer, not ever going for a checkup. It's the easiest to cure if caught early and one of the deadliest if not detected. If any of you are over 50, at risk, please, go get checked.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I hope I get a kiss before diving into the throws of my "nether" regions today.



Well, this is the best we can do on short notice.. 

View attachment love0064.gif


View attachment party0036.gif


----------



## havasu

Im getting ready to go to my bed and I too am noticing some beautiful gals. Embarrassing but necessary.


----------



## Trophyman

WOW--Went to bed last night in Florida and woke up in Iowa 22 deg. this morning with single digit wind chill. Think I'll stay in today


----------



## Chris

Would you rather a guy with huge hands?


----------



## havasu

Well, it's done and most is good.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trophyman said:


> WOW--Went to bed last night in Florida and woke up in Iowa 22 deg. this morning with single digit wind chill. Think I'll stay in today



Coldest I've ever been was fishing in Florida on the Indain River one time at Christmas with my dad.


----------



## Trophyman

oldognewtrick said:


> Coldest I've ever been was fishing in Florida on the Indain River one time at Christmas with my dad.



Ocala was 22 deg but they always give the temp at the airport, in the middle of the city We are 5 miles north in Anthony and it's always 4 or 5 deg colder. In 2008 the temps went down to 21 deg and never got above freezing for 3 days. I lost 8 beautiful citrus trees


----------



## oldognewtrick

I lived in Titusville in the mid 80's and we had a couple years of freezes around the holidays. One year we had 3 days where the temps didn't get over freezing. They lost a LOT of orange groves between Orlando and Ocala.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Big pot of homeade bean soup, a cold beer, big fire in the fireplace on a cold winters nite and SWMBO out of town and unable to complain of the after effects...doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## havasu

Nice. Where is my invite?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey, you're always welcome here. You don't need no stinkin invite...


----------



## oldognewtrick

How ya feeling tonite havasu?


----------



## havasu

After 24 hours of jello, I am back to eating! Actually, I'm good, thanks. I have diverticulosis, but it is on the wrong side from the pains in my gut. I have no cancer and had no polyps, so the results make me ecstatic.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Have you checked to see if the ex has a voodoo doll she's sticking pins in? A lot of my discomfort went away when my ex lost that damn doll...


----------



## Chris

Picked up a new project today, got a 48 Packard. There goes whatever free time I had.


----------



## havasu

I got nuthin except the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I got nuthin except the win.



And you don't have that either big guy.


----------



## havasu

No, seriously, I got this Old Dog.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ugh, ugh, go back to sleep cause you're dreaming.


----------



## havasu

Well, I guess you win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Well, I guess you win.



Well, not really, cause to keep sneaking back in and snatching it...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Picked up a new project today, got a 48 Packard. There goes whatever free time I had.



Pics man, you know the drill...


----------



## havasu

That Packard is older than I am. Crap, that's old!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> That Packard is older than I am. Crap, that's old!



I did not know they made Packards in 1910...


----------



## havasu

Hay now, I ain't that old, am I?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Hay now, I ain't that old, am I?



I ain't older than dirt, but I do remember when it was clean...


----------



## MarkWood

I win................


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I win................



Yea!!! ........ :rockin:


----------



## havasu

Hi Mark, keeping busy these days?


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> Hi Mark, keeping busy these days?



YES very. I win...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> YES very. *I win*...........



Sorry Charlie...


----------



## havasu

Just booked a cruise thru the Panama Canal for the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Just booked a cruise thru the Panama Canal for the win.



Now that sounds like a nice trip. We've been on 3 Caribbean cruises and really enjoyed them all. How many days are you on board? Where are your stops?


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> Just booked a cruise thru the Panama Canal for the win.



Must be nice! I win.............................


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Must be nice! I win.............................



OK.........


----------



## havasu

Yep, I still win.


----------



## Admin

Or I win. There are other winners.


----------



## havasu

Who the hell are you? 


I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

http://www.youtube.com/embed/61cY1ILv60k?rel=0&autoplay=1


----------



## Chris

Those girls win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Step aside JR, I got this...


----------



## havasu

Sometimes old dog's lie. I win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sometimes, but not tonite my friend...


----------



## havasu

I'll give you the win........























...........tomorrow.


----------



## oldognewtrick

It's tomorrow ...


----------



## MarkWood

Austin said:


> Or I win. There are other winners.



Nope only one winner.................MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! I WIN


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ok MW, now Go To Work!!!


----------



## Chris

I win! You loose!


----------



## havasu

Sorry there bucko..YOU lose, I win.


----------



## MarkWood

I'll take it back for a few seconds.........goin to work now.......tons of water damage and busted pipes out there to fix.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I'll take it back for a few seconds.........goin to work now.......tons of water damage and busted pipes out there to fix.



Then why are you here hanging out with us old farts?


----------



## Chris

Who you callin an old fart?


----------



## havasu

................me....................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Who you callin an old fart?



Well...if the shoe fits...:rockin:


----------



## MarkWood

Paper work sux!!!!!! off to work now I WIN.......................


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'ma soooo happy fora youa...


----------



## Chris

I'm at the office for the win, I think?


----------



## MarkWood

Nope I had to sneak back in on my phone and take it back. I win


----------



## oldognewtrick

Brought my 91 year old mom to the ER for X-rays. She fell in the bathroom and has lower back pain. Y'all enjoy the win...


----------



## havasu

Wishing ya the best of luck with your mom, Old Dog


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, nothing broke, pain pills and a bruised fanny.


----------



## Chris

Thats good news.


----------



## MarkWood

Glad shes ok Oldog


----------



## Admin

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, nothing broke, pain pills and a bruised fanny.



I'm glad to hear it's not worse. 

What was the cause of the fall?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Austin said:


> I'm glad to hear it's not worse.
> 
> *What was the cause of the fall*?



91 years old, stocking feet, linoleum bathroom floor, 10:00 at nite, not paying attention to everytime I told her to not walk around the house in socks. She forgets things easily. I made her wear the footies she has with non slip soles, we'll see how long this lasts. Elderly parents are a lot like young children.


----------



## oldognewtrick

29* now, 14 tonite high of 20* tomorrow and going down to 8* tomorrow nite. Supppose to get to 45 on Saturday for about the only day above freezing for the week to come. I guess it's winter.

Fire in the fireplace, a big ol gin and tonic, BLT's for dinner tonite... ... Life is good! Cause I got the win...:rockin:


----------



## havasu

Yes you did, until now.


----------



## MarkWood

weathers the same here in Ga! only thing good about it is the work load from frozen and busted pipes. I have two rooms of laminant flooring to replace Monday and sheetrock repair that I'm working on in a basement bathroom. Also had to gut a hoarders duplex apt because of busted pipe in the ceiling last week...........SO................I WIN 

View attachment 094.jpg


View attachment 092.jpg


View attachment 091.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Yes those are maggets in the fridge freezer was the same!!!!!! She tried to say it was all because of the busted water pipe?!?!?! That lady put the people on the hoarder TV show to shame! insurance adjuster opened the door and said GUT IT! he didnt even set foot inside........ SO I WIN for sure this time!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

And you gut it, fix it all up and in two weeks it back to being a domestic landfill. 

Bowl of oats, a pot of coffee, ready to face the wod... We'll after the paper work.


----------



## MarkWood

I win????????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I win????????????



Go out and wait by the mailbox, the prize is on the way...


----------



## havasu

As I did for Chris's beer, which obviously was consumed by the mailman.


----------



## Chris

I hope you don't tip this mailman.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I was able to get a picture of havasu's mailman...no wonder he spends so much time waiting on the USPS...guess thats all you have do when you retire... 

View attachment Mailman.jpg


----------



## havasu

Actually, our mailman is a 300+ lady from South Central LA area, who wears curlers in her hair, and is always on the cell phone. She talks so loud that all the neighbors know every intimate piece of her life. I would love to get a video of her for tons of laughs. With this video, I would WIN for sure.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Actually, our mailman is a 300+ lady from South Central LA area, who wears curlers in her hair, and is always on the cell phone. She talks so loud that all the neighbors know every intimate piece of her life. I would love to get a video of her for tons of laughs. With this video, I would WIN for sure.



Well, what keepin ya? We love to make fun of others round here. Heck I'll even make fun of myself once in a while...


----------



## MarkWood

I got a good runnin 4.3, side mirrors, fan shroud, and coolant over flow tank for my 98 blazer project that ya'll dont know about for $342.00 had to pull all the parts my self but I'll take the win for it....... 

View attachment 042.jpg


View attachment 039.jpg


View attachment 036.jpg


View attachment 032.jpg


----------



## havasu

For all that work, you deserve the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> For all that work, you deserve the win.



Yep...but only for a short little bit...


----------



## havasu

Ain't this cute?


----------



## MarkWood

Nope!! I win........


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Nope!! I win........



If you take all this Bleepin rain and 36* weather I'll give you the win, or a box of Oreo cookies at least.


----------



## havasu

I love Oreo's for the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Oh gosh, there all gone...sorry...


----------



## havasu

Dammit for the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Dammit for the win.



Now, now, now...they'll make more...someday...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Went and bought a new pair of work boots...I win...


----------



## MarkWood

Still wearin my old boots for the win!


----------



## Chris

Wearing out my boots for the win.


----------



## havasu

I sold my boots so I can afford food for the win.


----------



## Chris

Did you find any welfare checks or job applications under them?


----------



## havasu

No, but a passerby threw in a dime when I took them off.


----------



## oldognewtrick

And another sucky weather day. This is getting old REAL quick.


----------



## havasu

They have forecast a slight possibility of this stuff called "rain" today. I wonder what this stuff is?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Give me an address or at least a PO Box number, I'll be glad to send you some. We had an inch and three quarters yesterday and 34*.


----------



## havasu

I'm not falling for that trick again. You are probably in cahoots with Chris and his mailing me the beer gag.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whats that old saying...fool me once...


----------



## oldognewtrick

And now it's snowing...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey havasu, whats up with the cops arresting on duty firemen out there...did y'all run out of bad guys? We can send some if you need some...


----------



## Chris

This is CA, so if it is a stupid thing to do we jump right on it.


----------



## havasu

That wasn't no cop. That was a Highway Patrol....remember who they are..."The Auto Club with a Gun!" In fact, doesn't their badges say "Traffic Officer?"

We had one of their guys give one of our guys a ticket once. Well, that started a war, so we went out and cited their cops every chance we had. The war got so bad that their boss had a meeting with our boss, and officially called a truce. 

Nope, they are not police officers in my eyes.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> That wasn't no cop. That was a Highway Patrol....remember who they are..."The Auto Club with a Gun!" In fact, doesn't their badges say "Traffic Officer?"
> 
> We had one of their guys give one of our guys a ticket once. Well, that started a war, so we went out and cited their cops every chance we had. The war got so bad that their boss had a meeting with our boss, and officially called a truce.
> 
> Nope, they are not police officers in my eyes.



Seems the national media has touched a raw nerve here...


----------



## havasu

Yes it has. Not to defend the CHP, but we needed to close down the freeway many times for criminal investigations. The Governor must be informed personally when the freeway is blocked for more than a 1/2 hour, so their guys do whatever is needed so the big guy in Sacramento doesn't have to be woken up. I have a feeling that this was why drastic action was taken. Arresting a fireman was a bit drastic in my opinion, but again, it didn't surprise me.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Obiviously things are different there than middle Tennessee. When the FD is on an active scene, they trump PD.


----------



## MarkWood

100% chance of snow and freezing rain for tomorrow, wed, and thurs morning. I hope the DOT thinks we should keep a few of our salt/plow trucks this time instead of sending them all to south Ga!!!!!! I WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

All righty..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> All righty..........



Hey, isn't it nap time for you?


----------



## havasu

I'm thinking about it. I just got done walking 4 miles on the treadmill, and I'm exhausted.


----------



## MarkWood

i win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Don't think so Bucko.


----------



## MarkWood

Well you didnt have it so long yourself BUCKO!!


----------



## havasu

Yes, you are sooo correct.


----------



## MarkWood

Our snow is melting!! But.......I fear that we have not seen the last of it..........It is said that if the snow stays on the ground 3 days or more we will see more snow this year?????????
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sending all my snow your way, ready?


----------



## MarkWood

Ready as I'll ever be.......Send it on!!!!!! Wait.......I gotta go buy a sled first my boys gonna be mad if I dont come up with something besides a peice of vinyl siding before the next snow!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Ready as I'll ever be.......Send it on!!!!!! Wait.......*I gotta go buy a sled first my boys gonna be mad if I dont come up with something besides a peice of vinyl siding before the next snow*!!!!



Thats a good way to make sure it never snows again...

Heck, we had more fun playing with home made sticks when I was a kid than the kids do today with all their high tech toys...


----------



## Chris

I miss sticks and rocks, those were the good ol days. I wasn't even allowed in the house for a drink of water, had to drink from the hose.


----------



## MarkWood

iiiiiiii wwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Um, no you don't, Monkey Breath.


----------



## MarkWood

I win??............


----------



## havasu

Why yes, you did, for a few fleeting moments. Now, it's all mine, I tell you, all mine!


----------



## MarkWood

Ha!...................


----------



## havasu

Aha! Got you while you were sleeping at the wheel!


----------



## Chris

Them Right coasters sure do go to bed early.

I win!


----------



## havasu

Why yes they do.


----------



## oldognewtrick

And y'all get up late. 

I win. 

No I loose, been sitting in court the last 2. Days ....


----------



## havasu

...and they haven't convicted you yet?


----------



## oldognewtrick

2 day trial, suing a homeowner who didn't pay us, the window contractor, the stucco installer, the painter and the GC. Havasu, being in LEO, I don't know how for the life of me, you put up with the legal system.


----------



## havasu

It gets very annoying...I know what your feeling.


----------



## Chris

I don't know how they can call it the legal system?


----------



## oldognewtrick

We didn't get paid and we have to defend ourselves, screwed up system for sure. Their defence was the house was in the wife's name and the husband signed for the work. We sued him for breech of contract and her for unjust enrichment.


----------



## havasu

That is too bad. Can you adjust future contracts to make sure you don't get ripped off next time?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Not really, if someone sets to screw you, there's very little the court will do. I can't go take back the roof, can't drag the asswipe out the front door, can't recover assets he's doesn't have or has well hidden. He's made a life of screwing people. 

We found monday a 314 million judgement against him, a company he controlled, an insurance/bond company controlled by this bogus company he controlled. Should have seen his wife's and attornies face when that was introduced in court. Thought we were going to have to call the life squad. If the court finds in our favor, then we have to go play hide and seek, they don't say write them a check for the roof and y'all can go home...enter phase 2 and the cost to recover.


----------



## havasu

I hate seeing others rip off good working people.


----------



## oldognewtrick

They brought in an architect/roof expert and the only thing he could come up with was we could have given them an option to repair instead of replace the entire roof. When am I compelled to give an option I feel is not in the best interest of the structure. If they didn't want all the roof problems corrected, why didn't they get someone else to scab it up. Guess I need to hire a roof expert to write a scope of work before I go out and bid work.

Rant over..


----------



## havasu

All that writing, and you didn't win. Now, that is something to rank about!


----------



## Chris

Contract work sure can suck. Damn near all the laws protect the owner and very few protect us contractors.

Were you guys able to lien the property or not?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Leined the property, got summary judgement against him already, except he's uncollectable.


----------



## Chris

They all are. I've liened a few times never saw a dime.


----------



## oldognewtrick

We get the verdict next friday afternoon. Even if we win...then we have to go find assets. Courts don't throw people in jail for civil debts. If they owed the IRS, thats different. Contractors are the bottom of the food chain.


----------



## MarkWood

That sux oldog I hope I never have to go thru that.my dad didnt get paid on a few over the years one of those jobs was about $28, 000 worth nearrly put him out of business. He was able to continue on but had to lay everyone off. My brother and me eventually had to go find other work as well. Your right theres not much you can do. We just keep workin and hope for the best.


----------



## MarkWood

Oh yea, I almost forgot. I steped off a curb wed night and turned my ankle over its was big as a baseball wed night when I got home still went to work yesterday and bout to get back at it on this fine friday mornin so.........I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Oh yea, I almost forgot. I steped off a curb wed night and turned my ankle over its was *big as a baseball *wed night when I got home still went to work yesterday and bout to get back at it on this fine friday mornin so.........*I win*!!!!!!!!



Well, it is spring traing...and your win is short lived...


----------



## havasu

Good morning everyone. I win, you lose. How did that work for you?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Splendid....


----------



## Riff_Raff

Trophyman said:


> FOUND IT!!!
> 
> 
> MAY NEED TO BE DETAILED









 ........ *^*
Better get that flywheel resurfaced too!


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Good morning everyone. I win, you lose. How did that work for you?



Day ain't over yet. Ya gonna meet back here just before midnight?


----------



## havasu

Well, you got me. What can I say?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guess I take this for a while, Havasu can't run (or wheel) fast enough to catch me right now...


----------



## havasu

I just put new tennis balls on the feet of my walker. Damn, that thing hauls azz!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I just put new tennis balls on the feet of my walker. Damn, that thing hauls azz!



Soooo...can you leap over tall buildings in a single bound now???


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> Soooo...can you leap over tall buildings in a single bound now???



That would depend on how many pills I consumed. :rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick

You mean they didn't give you a script for cannabis? I heard they give those out to anyone that can reach the counter now out on the left coast...


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> You mean they didn't give you a script for cannabis? I heard they give those out to anyone that can reach the counter now out on the left coast...



No kidding. I really hate those libtards!


----------



## Chris

Just give it a few years, that crap will be legal across the US. Nobody will have jobs except the select few who get to foot the bill for everyone else.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shhhhh....as the oldog silently sneaks in and steals the win...:rockin:


----------



## havasu

Nice try Dog. Go ahead and get out of here...












... bad dog.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Oh, go do some jumping jacks and leave sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## havasu

You very funny guy. Get, I said get!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, at least that Wood guy ain't sneaking in here and making a mess of the place...


----------



## havasu

Where the hell is Mark Wood?


----------



## oldognewtrick

I think he's out searching for the missing Malaysian 777.


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> I think he's out searching for the missing Malaysian 777.



Aren't we all?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Unbelievable we can track 1,000's of pieces of space junk, satellites that have left the solar system, comets and meteors but we can't find one huge airliner. Am I missing something here?


----------



## havasu

Anyone else believe this is another failed attempt at the government trying to pull the wool over our eyes? Yep, Old Dawg, something stinks with that airline and or its cover up.


----------



## oldognewtrick

You know the mantra, don't let a good crisis go to waste. 

I feel bad for all on that flight and their families.


----------



## Chris

Something fishy is going on there.


----------



## Riff_Raff

> 7. Releasing data from the U.S. intelligence space-based network would reveal U.S. capabilities. The Strait of Malacca is a key shipping lanes chokepoint, and is thus of strategic interest to the U.S. and other nations with space-based assets. U.S. authorities have already revealed that U.S. coverage of the area is thorough.
> 
> This confirms that U.S. communications monitoring and space-based assets cover the seas around the Strait of Malacca. Given what is known about these monitoring and space-based assets, it is likely that the U.S. intelligence agencies have additional data but are not revealing them, as this would provide direct evidence of U.S. capabilities.
> 
> We can surmise that the U.S. maintains thermal imaging capabilities that can detect more than large explosions. We can also surmise that the communications monitoring networks picked up any signals from the aircraft or related to the aircraft.
> 
> That the head of the C.I.A. publicly professed ignorance is interesting. What course of action would one pursue if one wanted to keep U.S. capabilities secret? Publicly proclaim ignorance.





http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2014/03/happened-flight-370-analysis-known.html

Ignore all the clowns trying to stoke national pride to start another war in the middle east or possibly WWIII

More good reading here;





> At long last, a plausible scenario of what happened to Flight 370 has emerged. By plausible I mean that the scenario fits all the known facts.
> 
> The key piece of evidence has finally been released by Malaysian authorities: Pilot Spoke to Air Controllers After Shutoff of Data System (NYT.com).
> 
> This proves that one of the pilots turned off the ACARS communications link and then reported to air traffic control (ATC) as if all was normal. Twelve minutes later, one of the pilots switched off the aircrafts transponder, which transmits the aircrafts altitude and location.
> 
> This sequence of events more or less proves that one of the pilots was in charge of the aircraft. Given the lack of evidence of duress, this sequence strongly suggests one of the pilots was executing a plan of his own rather than following orders of hijackers.



http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2014/03/finally-plausible-scenario-happened-flight-370.html


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Well, you got me. What can I say?




I gotta confess the lose for not logging in at work that night.


----------



## havasu

No confessions allowed here, so suck it up.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I can't believe Riff let his work priorities over ride his desire to log in here and keep up with Garage Retreat...Oh the humanity...


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> No confessions allowed here, so suck it up.



Aye aye, cap'n.............. 



oldognewtrick said:


> I can't believe Riff let his work priorities over ride his desire to log in here and keep up with Garage Retreat...Oh the humanity...



Sorry, between a rock and a hard place now.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Sorry, between a rock and a hard place now.........



Happens to the best of us, life has a way of interfering with a lot of things.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Yep, "Life is what happens when you made other plans."


----------



## oldognewtrick

Why is the coffee pot so slow this morning...


----------



## havasu

This is so true........ 

View attachment whiskey.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

In for the win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> In for the win!



Where you been hiding?


----------



## MarkWood

On the job.....


----------



## MarkWood

A GC got my number out of the yellow pages and ive slammed with VA work from him!


----------



## havasu

Good for you Mark. With the work I've seen you post, it is not surprising. Now GTFO so I can win this!


----------



## MarkWood

I win.......again........for a minute or three......


----------



## havasu

I felt bad for you because of all your hard work so I let you have the win. Not.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I felt bad for you because of all your hard work so I let you have the win. Not.......



Hey, shouldn't you be down at the drug store picking up your new shippment of Geritol and leaving us young guys alone...


----------



## havasu

Hmmm, what is that saying about that old pot and kettle being black?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Here have a beer and forget about it... 

View attachment Octoberfest.jpg


----------



## havasu

Beer? Right now you got me craving milk!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Milk does a body good.


----------



## havasu

Sometimes I really wish I wasn't lactose intolerant.


----------



## MarkWood

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wwwiiiiiiinnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sorry, you can't disappear for a week and sneak back in here and expect the win...no win for you mister.


----------



## havasu

Atta boy Dawg! You tell him!


----------



## oldognewtrick

It's sad...the oldog has no bark...or bite.


----------



## havasu

Well then, i guess I can safely say bite me?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Havasu, how many days a week are you working at the theme park? Do you get to bring the costume home at night? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

Na, that can't be me. I don't have a good leg to stand on currently.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Havasu, how many days a week are you working at the theme park? Do you get to bring the costume home at night?




Uh oh, I hope he doesn't stick that in Rabbit's hole!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Uh oh, I hope he doesn't stick that in Rabbit's hole!



He _claims_ he had a knee replacement, but I'm really not so sure...


----------



## havasu

Hay now, be nice to us gimps!

 A pic of my last shopping spree at Sam's Club.... 

View attachment cart1.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Well then, i guess I can safely say bite me?




 Caesar Milan finally gets bit after punching a dog in the throat TWICE!
I'm guessing the aggressive overtone had a little to do with it also.

http://youtu.be/tpPNhjD7Mg4

The 'moneyshot' comes at 13:20. :rockin:


Outdated and flawed dog training theory, but it does make for sensational reality programming.


----------



## MarkWood

In for the WIN!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> In for the WIN!!!



I guess we need to go over this again.... No, you haven't won.


----------



## havasu

Way to enforce the rules, Mr. Second Place.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Way to enforce the rules, Mr. Second Place.



Not a problem sir...I serve at your pleasure...


----------



## havasu

My profession is your protection!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Soooo...you sell condoms?


----------



## havasu

At your age, it would be more profitable if I sold ***** pumps, old man!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lol, but remember the old saying about the pot and the kettle...


----------



## havasu

They are both black, brudda....


----------



## MarkWood

I win again!


----------



## havasu

Why yes you do.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Why yes you do.



Have you informed him he can't keep it?


----------



## havasu

No, I'll leave the dirty work to the old dawg.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Man, I see how it is. You get that fancy new adm banner and I get stuck with the dirty work. Rank has it's privledge I guess.


----------



## havasu

You know, this has really bothered me. Austin paid $2 for each banner design, and after making 3 of them, we have used up our 2014 budget. We now have two choices....

1) Demote you, where you will get a pretty custom designed moderator banner, or...

2) Keep you as a Super Moderator, where you will not get a banner made until next year's budget takes place. 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey, it don't matter to me, cause I'll still be the one cleaning the restroom and taking out the trash and cleaning up after you and Chris have your weekly pizza nite. And I even had to tip the delivery person last time by the way. 

View attachment Pizza.jpg


----------



## havasu

Did she laugh at you when you presented your tip? LOL!


----------



## oldognewtrick

No harder than when I told here you didn't have one.


----------



## havasu

Ouch. That smack was below the belt, but I guess it was deserved.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'm just glad we all have a sense of humor... Don't we?


----------



## havasu

Why yes we do, you ****ing ****head!


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'm glad to see that all that sensitivity training is starting to pay off.


----------



## havasu

All is good, Dawg, and I win as usual.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Have you informed him he can't keep it?



No but I can take it back!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> No but I can take it back!!!



Consider this re-possessed


----------



## MarkWood

Not for long sucker!!!!!!!!!!its all mine!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Uh, uh, uh... Put the win down and back slowly out the door mister


----------



## havasu

^ OK, that was worth a LOL.



(Receptionist) Hello, Welcome to ObamaGolf. My name is Trina. How can I help you? 

(Customer) Hello, I received an email from Golfsmith stating that my Pro V1 order has been canceled and I should go to your exchange to reorder it.  I tried your web site, but it seems like it is not working. So I am calling the 800 number. 

(Receptionist) Yes, I am sorry about the web site. It should be fixed by the end of 2014. But I can help you. 

(Customer) Thanks, I ordered some Pro V1 balls. 

(Receptionist) Sir, Pro V1's do not meet our minimum standards, I will be happy to provide you with a choice of Pinnacle, TopFlite , or Callaway Blue. 

(Customer) But I have played Pro V1 for years. 

(Receptionist) The government has determined that Pro V1s are no longer acceptable, so we have instructed Titleist to stop making them.  TopFlites are better, sir, I am sure you will love them. 

(Customer) But I like the Pro V1.  Why are TopFlites better? 

(Receptionist) That is all spelled out in the 2700 page "Affordable Golf Ball Act" passed by Congress. 

(Customer) Well, how much are these TopFlites ? 

(Receptionist) It depends sir, do you want our Bronze, Silver, Gold or Platinum package? 

(Customer) What's the difference? 

(Receptionist) 12, 24, 36 or 48 balls. 

(Customer) The Silver package may be okay; how much is it? 

(Receptionist) It depends, sir; what is your monthly income? 

(Customer) What does that have to do with anything? 

(Receptionist) I need that to determine your government Golf Ball subsidy; then I can determine how much your out-of-pocket cost will be.  But if your income is below the poverty level, you might qualify for a subsidy.  In that case, I can refer you to our BallAid department. 

(Customer) BallAid ? 

(Receptionist) Yes, golf balls are a right, everyone has a right to golf balls.  So, if you can't afford them, then the government will supply them free of charge. 

(Customer) Who said they were a right? 

(Receptionist) Congress passed it, the President signed it and the Supreme Court found it Constitutional. 

(Customer) Whoa.....I don't remember seeing anything in the Constitution regarding golf balls as a right. 

(Receptionist) There's no explicit mention of golf balls in the Constitution, but President Obama is a former constitutional scholar and he believes it would have been included if the Constitution had not been drafted by a bunch of slave-owning white men.  The Democrats in the Congress and the Supreme Court agree with the President that golf balls are now a right guaranteed by the Constitution. 

(Customer) I don't believe this... 

(Receptionist) It's the law of the land sir. Now, we anticipated most people would go for the Silver Package, so what is you monthly income sir? 

(Customer) Forget it, I think I will forgo the balls this year. 

(Receptionist) In that case, sir, I will still need your monthly income. 

(Customer) Why? 

(Receptionist) To determine what your 'non-participation' cost would be. 

(Customer) WHAT? You can't charge me for NOT buying golf balls. 

(Receptionist) It's the law of the land, sir, approved by the Supreme Court. It's $49.50 or 1% of your monthly income..... 

(Customer)(interrupting) This is ridiculous, I'll pay the $49.50. 

(Receptionist) Sir, it is the $49.50 or 1% of your monthly income, whichever is greater. 

(Customer) ARE YOU KIDDING ME? What a ripoff!! 

(Receptionist) Actually sir, it is a good deal. Next year it will be 2%. 

(Customer) Look, I'm going to call my Congressman to find out what's going on here. This is ridiculous. I'm not going to pay it. 

(Receptionist) Sorry to hear that sir, that's why I had the NSA track this call and obtain the make and model of the cell phone you are using. 

(Customer) Why does the NSA need to know what kind of CELL PHONE I AM USING? 

(Receptionist) So they get your GPS coordinates, sir 

(Door Bell rings followed immediately by a loud knock on the door) 

(Receptionist) That would be the IRS, sir. Thanks for calling ObamaGolf , have a nice day...and God Bless the Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave.


----------



## Chris

Thats pretty funny but I win!


----------



## havasu

You win nothin. Ya here me, nothin at all. It is mine, all mine.


----------



## Chris

What are you gonna do with it? I need it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Let him have it, O'bummerCare will just give is more for free and he will have to pay for it...:rockin:


----------



## havasu

Love those demanded entitlements. Keep working Chris, we need your money!


----------



## Chris

Thats it, I'm taking this win and leaving.


----------



## havasu

Buh-bye. I have nothing else better to do today anyways.


----------



## Chris

You can go to Colton and grade rock.


----------



## havasu

Are you still north of the 60, and west of the 215?


----------



## Chris

Yup, hopefully only one or two more days.


----------



## havasu

I had hoped to go down and visit with you but I am too lazy to do so.


----------



## Barrie

Afternoon Gentlemen. View attachment 2193


----------



## havasu

Another old fart. Welcome!


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> Another old fart. Welcome!



Good evening.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey Barrie, how's it going? Welcome to Garage Retreat.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Check out our newest member, TxBuilder...I didn't know he knew about this place...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Hey Barrie, how's it going? Welcome to Garage Retreat.



Howdy Tom. View attachment 2194


----------



## MarkWood

OK Barrie youve had the win long enough .................... I'm takin it back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkWood

Oh and welcome to the Garage! We dont get much done around here but we have fun doin it!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Oh and welcome to the Garage! We dont get much done around here but we have fun doin it!



Yep....... 

View attachment Yep.jpg


----------



## havasu

This seems like a good fit in here. 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Al really came out the winner in this upgrade... 

View attachment New Mrs Bundy.jpg


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> Al really came out the winner in this upgrade...



And I hear she is getting a divorce. Personally, she seems too high maintenance for me, but I would mind giving her a motorboat ride.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning Gentlemen. 

 If all goes well we could be getting a real garage shortly, if so I will be pestering you fine folks with tons of questions as I am not much of a carpenter.


----------



## havasu

We're here to help ya buddy. You made me think of a great song...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6NcbHokih8[/ame]


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> We're here to help ya buddy. You made me think of a great song...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6NcbHokih8



Sorry Havasu but no on both counts. View attachment 2232


----------



## havasu

LOL, no worries, I've been castrated (married)


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> LOL, no worries, I've been castrated (married)



I hear ya there brother. View attachment 2233


----------



## Chris

Barrie said:


> Good morning Gentlemen.
> 
> If all goes well we could be getting a real garage shortly, if so I will be pestering you fine folks with tons of questions as I am not much of a carpenter.



I play a carpenter every now and again. I turned this fireplace into this today.


----------



## glock26USMC

In it to win it


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris, you did tell Mrs Chris that you were going to play carpenter before she left for work didn't ya? I made a mistake like that one time doing some plumbing on our first house. Fixing the old cast iron soil stack turned into taking the kitchen wall out while she was at the store...


----------



## glock26USMC

oldognewtrick said:


> Chris, you did tell Mrs Chris that you were going to play carpenter before she left for work didn't ya? I made a mistake like that one time doing some plumbing on our first house. Fixing the old cast iron soil stack turned into taking the kitchen wall out while she was at the store...



Oooooops, left that out


----------



## havasu

I use to have ambition like that. Now, I too lazy.


----------



## glock26USMC

havasu said:


> I use to have ambition like that. Now, I too lazy.



Who are you telling


----------



## MarkWood

i win!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

You win nothing. It is mine, .......all mine.


----------



## Barrie

I don't thinks so guys, but keep trying.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> I don't thinks so guys, but keep trying.



Yep, what Barrie said...


----------



## Chris

I win! For now...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I win! For now...........



You must have been taking lessons from MarkWood...hows that working out?


----------



## havasu

Damn Chris. Seeing him do his fireplace work made me feel lazy so I've also been working like a dog with my fireplace.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Damn Chris. Seeing him do his fireplace work made me feel lazy so I've also been working like a dog with my fireplace.



We'll, you've only been talking about it for a year now. Why hurry now?


----------



## havasu

Mostly because I've been down with my knee problems. I also have my brother in law coming over to chase wires in the attic tomorrow, and my kitchen contractor should be done in the next 2 weeks, and I want him to build me a custom mantle out of the same wood as the kitchen cabinets....all this made me get up off my arse.


----------



## oldognewtrick

How are the knees doing? any better?


----------



## havasu

The knees are about as good as can be, until my next surgery. Laying floor tile on my butt really makes for some complications.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> You must have been taking lessons from MarkWood...hows that working out?



Dont take lessons from me! all you will have is a broke truck and and garage you cant walk through!!


----------



## Chris

My garage was clean until my last project, now it looks like Marks.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I thought garages were made to store enormous amounts of clutter (except mustanggarage). Two and a hf car garage stuffed fl with mine and hers jeeps, two four wheelers, lawn mower. Work bench, tools and just room to walk through.


----------



## Chris

Yeah but I also have a 2400 SF warehouse. My garage should be empty.


----------



## MarkWood

No..........actually that just means your 2400sq ft warehouse should be full with barely enough room to walk through as well!


----------



## Chris

It's getting there. I need to get rid of some junk.


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> It's getting there. I need to get rid of some junk.



Or just do like the rest of us and keep bringing more home and just complain about how small your garage is......


----------



## MarkWood

Stuffs hard to part with aint it...


----------



## MarkWood

Might need it one day?!


----------



## Chris

That was my mentality for years, last year I told myself "Hey you don't use this crap" so I have been trying to get rid of it. Problem is that it is usually worth something so it is hard to just toss it, I would rather give it to someone that could use it and I hate CL because people are weird. I also have a lot of tools and a bunch I will probably never use but you can't get rid of tools.


----------



## MarkWood

Thats always been my mentality....I do come by it honest, my dads shop was always slam full when he was in business.  Some days I look at stuff like my engine driven air compressor that I got in a trade and have never used inthe 4 years I have had it and think you really should sell that but then I think weeeelllll I might need it sometime. So it just takes up space.


----------



## MarkWood

I win!! For now...


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I win!! For now...



We'll, you're learning young grasshopper.


----------



## havasu

Why yes you do.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................





oops, did I fall asleep?


----------



## Chris

^ Hope you were wearing your Depends?

I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> ^ Hope you were wearing your Depends?
> 
> I win!



Boy, that would be a sight...Havasu in a speedo and depends...


----------



## oldognewtrick

My Twilight Years ~ Clint Eastwood

As I enjoy my twilight years, I am often struck by the inevitability that the party must end. There will be a clear, cold morning when there isn't any "more."  No more hugs, no more special moments to celebrate together, no more phone calls just to chat. 

It seems to me that one of the important things to do before that morning comes, is to let every one of your family and friends know that you care for them by finding simple ways to let them know your heartfelt beliefs and the guiding principles of your life so they can always say, "He was my friend, and I know where he stood."

So, just in case I'm gone tomorrow, please know this:

I voted against that incompetent, lying, flip-flopping, double-talking, radical socialist, terrorist excusing, narcissistic, economic moron currently in the White House!

Regards, Clint


----------



## MarkWood

I win:rockin:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I win:rockin:!!!!!!!!!!



Did you get some starting fluid?


----------



## MarkWood

I have some and am going to try it in a few.


----------



## havasu

Since starting fluid didn't work, I will assume you don't have a spark?


----------



## MarkWood

Nope no spark


----------



## Chris

Lighter fluid and a match will get it to spark.


----------



## havasu

Wrap a white wire on your tailpipe, a black wire on your engine block, and simply plug it in. You'll get spark.....:rockin:


----------



## doorservicetoday

sounds dangerous


----------



## havasu

Yes, this is dangerous, but he wants spark and he'll get spark.


----------



## MarkWood

Not that much spark!!!


----------



## havasu

Damn Mark. First you want spark, and I give you spark. Now, it's too much spark. Ever hear of the saying... don't look a gift horse in the mouth?


----------



## MarkWood

GuessIm kinda picky on certain things??


----------



## oldognewtrick

What a bleeping week...is it Friday yet...


----------



## havasu

No, but it's hump day. That's gotta be worth something.


----------



## oldognewtrick

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWBhP0EQ1lA[/ame]


----------



## Chris

It's Friday here in SoCal, I'm going deep sea fishing tomorrow and I can guarantee Havasu aint gonna do crap.


----------



## havasu

You're probably correct.


----------



## oldognewtrick

There had to have been 2 Wednesdays and 2 Thursdays in this week.....


----------



## Chris

I'm tired of being a contractor, I need the win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I'm tired of being a contractor, I need the win!



I'm tired too, wish I could retire.


----------



## havasu

After 5 more hours of cutting drywall and chasing wires, the TV is now mounted and all the HDMI, Ethernet, coax, and romex lines are buried, and I just placed my first coat of mud to fill the holes. Now, to take a much needed nap!


----------



## Chris

I ran HDMI from my cable box to my TV in the wall and now my Cable box throws a code every time I turn it on. I have to go back to a cable line or RCA jacks, I get to tear my wall back apart.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So..... I guess no nap?


----------



## havasu

I've been worried about this same thing. So far, so good.


----------



## Chris

Going deep sea fishing in a few hours, I win!


----------



## MarkWood

In for the WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Win? What does this mean? It is not a familiar word to me.


----------



## oldognewtrick

While havasu's off napping, I'll steal this so wood doesn't get it.


----------



## havasu

No Nap for me dammit. Watching a 3 year old while her mom shops prohibits this great pastime.


----------



## Barrie

You can nap now, I'll take the win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

From wearing mirrored sunglasses and asking "Do you know why I puller you over?" to being a baby sitter...Life has changed hasn't it...


----------



## MarkWood

I'll take it for a few!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ok. .......


----------



## havasu

I win...Happy Father's Day everyone!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning and Happy Father's day every one.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Happy Fathers Day y'all.


----------



## Chris

Happy Fathers Day win!


----------



## havasu

How was your fishing trip? Catch me any albacore or halibut?


----------



## Chris

Caught fish from sun up to sun down. No trophies but a lot of fish. Mostly Calico Bass, Sand Bass, Sheepshead, Red snapper, white fish, sand dabs. Had something huge on the line but it took all the line then snapped the hook off.


----------



## havasu

Sand dabs and red snapper are my favorite.


----------



## MarkWood

Happy fathers day! I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Happy fathers day! I win!



What did you win?


----------



## Chris

A rubber taco?


----------



## Chris

I'm still winning, you losers.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

So...what ya gonna do with it Chris?


----------



## Chris

Spend it all in one place of course.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Could you stop in GA on your trip and help Mr. Wood get that Yota running? I think he needs a little win with it...


----------



## oldognewtrick

For your viewing pleasure.

http://uverse.com/tv/show/twilight-zone


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Could you stop in GA on your trip and help Mr. Wood get that Yota running? I think he needs a little win with it...



He must not have time on his busy vacation I havent seen or heard from him all week!!


----------



## Chris

Your not looking low enough for me. Try lower places. I think I flew over you this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sliced fried zucchini, sliced tomato and grilled pork chops....oh yeah...:rockin:


----------



## havasu

I haven't had pork chops in a long time. My G/F doesn't like them, so I suffer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I tried something different with mine, marinated them in some oil, Kikoman and Montreal Seasoning...yummy. She only likes hers with some Sweet Baby Rays on it. Boring...


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I haven't had pork chops in a long time. My G/F doesn't like them, so I suffer.



Next time i'll give ya a shout and stop on by, bring some of Chris' beer with ya too....


----------



## zannej

I keep misreading the title of this thread as "Last Post Twins"


----------



## havasu

I don't have anymore of Chris's beer. I drank it all and the cheapskate didn't leave me enough.


----------



## Chris

Don't worry I'm bringing some beer home from a brewery out here. I will be home by 8pm tomorrow so have the place cleaned up ok?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Don't worry I'm bringing some beer home from a brewery out here. I will be home by 8pm tomorrow so have the place cleaned up ok?



That means ALL the Hooter girls, the midget and the unicorn this time...


----------



## havasu

Oh man, you guys spoil all my fun. 

Alright, I'll get rid of those but I refuse to get rid of Chris's nymphomaniac octopus.


----------



## Chris

Leave the octopuss.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> Leave the octopuss.



Problem is...she won't leave me!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Problem is...she won't leave me!



Did you tell her how much you like sushi?


----------



## havasu

Why does it seem that all sushi restaurants have broken ovens? Every time I order a hot meal there, it's cold....


----------



## zannej

LOL. I've never developed a taste for sushi. My father once had a pet octopus named Bonnie. His roommate used to have nightmares about her climbing out of her aquarium, getting on his face, and smothering him.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Big cold glass of milk and a bag of Keebler Deluxe Fudge covered grahm cookies for the win...


----------



## havasu

Do they still sell "Hydrox" cookies? They looked similar to an "Oreo" cookie, but the creme filling is better.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Doesn't look like it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrox


----------



## oldognewtrick

Did Austin fall off the face of the earth, or is he out chasing butterflies again?


----------



## Chris

Butterflies for sure.


----------



## Chris

I've been winning for some time now.


----------



## havasu

Why yes you have. Unfortunately, a bit too soon to congratulate you though.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, I guess we have to cancel the award ceremony now...


----------



## havasu

We can begin immediately.


----------



## Chris

Nope I'm still here and the winner.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, but you are melting as I type, so by the time you read this, you will be dead. Then I win!


----------



## MarkWood

Nope ...... I'm back slingin mud and in for the win!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Holy Crap! Look what the cat dragged in!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning everybody!!!  View attachment 2310


Looks like I win.  View attachment 2311


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Holy Crap! Look what the cat dragged in!



What, you saying we need to get a litter box?


----------



## glock26USMC

Morning everyone, from the OuterBanks of NC


----------



## havasu

Glad the vaca in the Outer Banks is going good. How come no pics of scantly clad women?


----------



## zannej

Winning....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yeah, .....  How's that working out, hey, don't you have a sink to fix?


----------



## havasu

Hey now... (just like Howard Stern)


----------



## glock26USMC

Afternoon everyone


----------



## havasu

Whassup Ger?


----------



## glock26USMC

Not much, enjoying my off day, how are you Havasu?


----------



## havasu

Im dealing with a 92 year old lady who hasn't eaten in 5 days, and now the siblings are feuding with each other.


----------



## glock26USMC

havasu said:


> Im dealing with a 92 year old lady who hasn't eaten in 5 days, and now the siblings are feuding with each other.



That is horrible, I am sorry your going through this, thoughts and prayers to you


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Im dealing with a 92 year old lady who hasn't eaten in 5 days, and now the siblings are feuding with each other.



What happened to everyone getting along yesterday?


----------



## havasu

The distant sister has a big mouth daughter who took it upon herself to call her doctor friend and asked if it was possible that my G/F was killing her premature. She was unaware that she had a heart attack and a stroke on Monday, is 92 years old, and hasn't recognized a face in 10 years. She is comatose because she is failing, not the morphine that hospice is providing to keep her comfortable.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> What happened to everyone getting along yesterday?



Just like sushi; enough time and they begin to smell.


----------



## havasu

^ deserves a big ol' like, if someone didn't steal them from us.


----------



## glock26USMC

Here we are again


----------



## oldognewtrick

glock26USMC said:


> Here we are again



Isn't it great?


----------



## havasu

Not great, but maybe so-so.


----------



## glock26USMC

My Lebron birthday cake  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Happy Birthday! 

If I'd only known, I would have gotten dancing girls. Best I can do on short notice. 

View attachment birthday_54.gif


----------



## glock26USMC

oldognewtrick said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> If I'd only known, I would have gotten dancing girls. Best I can do on short notice.



Thank you


----------



## oldognewtrick

OK, I made a call and she wanted to help celebrate your birthday. 

View attachment Dancing_Girl_in_white_pants.gif


----------



## havasu

I'm still looking for the hookers and blow for ya.


----------



## glock26USMC

havasu said:


> I'm still looking for the hookers and blow for ya.



Are you going to let me down?


----------



## havasu

Maybe by the time my birthday comes around, we'll have this located? You have 15 days!


----------



## Admin

glock26USMC said:


> Are you going to let me down?



Breaker Breaker. This is Ger. Putting out an APB for Hookers and Blow. Repeat. Putting out an APB for hookers and blow. 

See how hard was that?


----------



## havasu

It's not breaker-breaker, it is "One Adam 12, One Adam 12, see the man"


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> ^ deserves a big ol' like, if someone didn't steal them from us.



I agree when do we get the like button back. In for the win!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Don't come sneaking back in here and trying to make off with stuff.


----------



## MarkWood

I wasnt sneaking! I flat out took it! I WIN !!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'm sorry, I was confused, now give it back. And go fix the Toyoda.


----------



## Riff_Raff

What he said............


----------



## glock26USMC

Afternoon good people


----------



## oldognewtrick

glock26USMC said:


> Afternoon good people



Good evening to you sir.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Shoulda let the sleeping dog lie..................


----------



## glock26USMC

Back again


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Shoulda let the sleeping dog lie..................



Sleeping dogs tell no lies.


----------



## Admin

What's new guys? I'm going to the pool this afternoon. School starts next week. 

I'm going to miss my kids.


----------



## Rusty

Austin said:


> What's new guys? I'm going to the pool this afternoon. School starts next week.
> 
> I'm going to miss my kids.



Then you need more target practice.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> Then you need more target practice.



Kids are fish? Maybe a barrel rather than a pool.


----------



## Chris

New - I'm tired and I don't want to be at work.


----------



## Rusty

I'm supposed to be retired but I worked today and enjoyed it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> I'm supposed to be retired but I worked today and enjoyed it.



It's a lot more enjoyable when you don't have to...I'm not there yet...


----------



## RUNACQH

Sup garage people....


----------



## Riff_Raff

Mornin'


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Mornin'



It's a good morning, it's the weekend and I don't have to do anything special.


----------



## havasu

Me either.....


----------



## glock26USMC

I have a 12 hour OT shift..... Busy day for Cleveland sports


----------



## oldognewtrick

glock26USMC said:


> I have a 12 hour OT shift..... Busy day for Cleveland sports



Lucky you...Wave and we'll all be watching.


What are we watching...


----------



## havasu

Does Cleveland actually have sports teams? Well, I guess when the Lakers, Dodgers and Angels visit them?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Does Cleveland actually have sports teams? Well, I guess when the Lakers, Dodgers and Angels visit them?



They have lebron back, whoever that is.


----------



## havasu

Wasn't Lebron some important guy back 20+ years ago?


----------



## Rusty

I thought they closed Cleveland and turned it into a storage unit.


----------



## Riff_Raff

glock26USMC said:


> I have a 12 hour OT shift..... Busy day for Cleveland sports



Du they still have the boat races?


----------



## havasu

I hear the submarine races are pretty hot this time of year.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Yep, the races are pretty good, but the best part is putting the submarine in the hanger before the night's over.


----------



## zannej

Now I have "We All Live In A Yellow Submarine" in my head.


----------



## havasu

Seems appropriate........

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkhTA6MQ3BQ[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

SWMBO and I are taking our 3 y/o grandson to see Thomas The Train at the Tennessee Railroad Museum, of which I didn't know we had, today... lucky me...


----------



## havasu

Thomas the Train. That is cool........for a few seconds?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Thomas the Train. That is cool........for a few seconds?



Someone figured out a way to make a LOT of money...


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Thomas the Train. That is cool........for a few seconds?



Watch the episodes where George Carlin is the Station Agent.


----------



## Admin

I need a win.


----------



## Chris

Just send me $20 cash and I will let you in on all the secrets of win!


----------



## havasu

I went to Fry's and purchased a $500 Harman Kardon sound bar for my HD3DTV. I spend an additional $200 just for the blue tooth feature the two salesman said was superb. I got home, fed the wires through the wall for the optical cable and turned it on. It was then I found out the system did NOT have blue tooth. Crap. Boxed it back up and will return it tomorrow for something that has a blue tooth feature.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Boxed it back up and will return it tomorrow for something that has a blue tooth feature.



Well???????


----------



## Chris

He went for a hands free cell phone speaker unit.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Huh, I thought he was getting a stero system.


----------



## Chris

He was but figured the hands free had blue tooth and works the same.


----------



## havasu

After listening to several speakers, I bit the bullet (paying twice as much) and got the Harman/Kardan bluetooth system. The sound is controlled to the room size by a built in microchip, and honestly the best I heard out there. I can now send any of my 35,000 songs stored on my phone and it plays perfectly around the house. The bass signal is sent wirelessly and has a nice kick. Yeah, the simple things in life make me happy. 

View attachment Harmon Kardon.jpg


View attachment Harmon Kardon a.jpg


----------



## Chris

I want one.


----------



## havasu

We watched a movie last night which included popcorn fresh from the microwave. The sound was excellent.


----------



## oldognewtrick

dang, you get blue tooth and popcorn...now I want one too...:rockin:


----------



## havasu

Just learned how to turn on and turn off the sound bar using the buttons on my cable remote. Gettin' slicker by the minute!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning everyone, very foggy here this morning. View attachment 2372


----------



## glock26USMC

Morning Barrie


----------



## havasu

Not having my needed coffee, it is also foggy between my ears.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Foggy morning here too Barrie. Suppose to cool off to mid 70's and mid 50's by the end of the week.


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Foggy morning here too Barrie. Suppose to cool off to mid 70's and mid 50's by the end of the week.



Looking forward to it actually. Need a break from the heat.


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Foggy morning here too Barrie. Suppose to cool off to mid 70's and mid 50's by the end of the week.



Same here, but 92 today.


----------



## MarkWood

In for the win. I know I wont keep it long and I probly wont take it back today I'm pretty beat and besides that I have to much around here to do. I seem to have gotten behind on the farm chores from puttin in to many hours away from home.


----------



## oldognewtrick

No win for you today, you been slacking way to much around here mister.


----------



## havasu

Triple digit temperatures suck.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Just a lovely day in paradise. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

Nashville is fun but them folk talk funny.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Nashville is fun but them folk talk funny.



Shucky darns bubba, whats y'all be smacking dem gums about? Ain't ya gots no learnings?


----------



## havasu

Actually, my family originated from Fayetteville, Tennessee, so when I hear someone from there talk, it reminds me of my family. Now include fried chicken and them dern mashed 'taters and Iz really home.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Toss in some home made biscuits, some collard green with a big ol ham hock in them, some made made cobbler and your right down town. Dang, now I'm hungry.


----------



## havasu

People ask me what memory is your strongest from our family gatherings when I was little and I've always replied...the smell of the food.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Not as easy as it use to be to find real southern cooking. Everything is chain restraunts. I love going into roadside dinners, but even truck stops are corporate these days. Meet a friend for breakfast last week and we went to I-Hop, boy was I dissapointed, I've had better TV dinners. It's getting to the point I'd rather stay home and cook myself than pay high prices, get crappy service.


----------



## havasu

I agree. Ihop has to be one of the worse I've experienced. You ever go there for dinner? Yeah, doubly bad.


----------



## Chris

That brings up a little story. At one of my mountain homes the neighbor owns a restaurant that we eat breakfast at almost every time we go up there. Food is pretty good and service is nice. We have gone there for dinner three times in the last 8 years or so and each time it is the worst food and service I have ever had in my life. I can't bring myself to tell my neighbor this.


----------



## havasu

Could be bad management and if he doesn't know it, he can't fix it.


----------



## Rusty

We eat at a truck stop about 15 miles from here. It's in a town with maybe 200 people. Most of the customers are local farmers. Everything is cooked from scratch. A cheeseburger and fries is $3.99. A full breakfast, meat 2 eggs, hash browns and toast is $5.09. Good service and good food. All the restaurants here where I live stink. Bad food and service.


----------



## Chris

We have a few places with great food. I love to cook so if I want a great meal I just eat at home.


----------



## havasu

Just went weekly grocery shopping with the other half. After only buying healthy stuff, gluten free crap, fat free crap, no bread, no carbs, we ended up with a bag of broccoli and a squash. Sh!t, I'm gunna starve....


----------



## oldognewtrick

That sounds just .... Yummy.


----------



## havasu

Yep. I grabbed donuts and got the stink eye. I grabbed a tray or pork chops, and she said...too fat. I grabbed Lego waffles, and she said too fattening. 

Chris, I'm gunna move in with you.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stop on over havasu and we'll grill up some abt's, a rack of ribs and deep fry some buffalo chicken wings. Just bring the donuts.


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> Just went weekly grocery shopping with the other half. After only buying healthy stuff, gluten free crap, fat free crap, no bread, no carbs, we ended up with a bag of broccoli and a squash. Sh!t, I'm gunna starve....



Not a damn thing there I would eat. LOL


----------



## Chris

You buy the beer and you can move in.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> You buy the beer and you can move in.



The way you drink beer, it would be cheaper for me to just rent a home in Beverly Hills!


----------



## Chris

But does it come with great meals?


----------



## Rusty

I just had breakfast, two eggs, potatoes, sausage, peppers, onions, cheese, all scrambled together with salsa on top. I feel for you Havasu.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Now that DOES sound yummy, Rusty!  :rockin:


----------



## Chris

I had Juevos Rancheros for breakfast, it was pretty good.


----------



## havasu

I had a Tuesday special steak and eggs....$6.49 from an old cafe. Great meal!


----------



## oldognewtrick

And I had an apple bagel, I'm doing something wrong me thinks...


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> And I had an apple bagel, I'm doing something wrong me thinks...



You letting your wife feed you again?


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> You letting your wife feed you again?



Why not, she dresses him.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Y'all are just halarious.


----------



## Barrie

chris said:


> you letting your wife feed you again?:d





rusty said:


> why not, she dresses him. :d





oldognewtrick said:


> y'all are just halarious.



View attachment 2384


View attachment 2383


View attachment 2382


----------



## glock26USMC

Good afternoon peeps !


----------



## oldognewtrick

And a good afternoon it is.


----------



## Chris

Why so good? I'm stuck in my office bidding work.


----------



## Rusty

I'm babysitting grandkids, 5 and 9.


----------



## havasu

I have my daughter and grandson coming over for dinner. I bought him 6 new little cars to play with. He should enjoy it half as much as I will.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Part of the fun of being a grand parent, buying the toys you didn't have when you were a kid.


----------



## Chris

I win. I'm in lake Havasu sitting in a pool at 11 pm and it feels good.


----------



## oldognewtrick

No win for you pool boy...


----------



## Chris

Up all night with a screaming baby for the win.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning all. 

Slept in late, wife's birthday today, spending the day with her today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tell Tina Happy Birthday Barrie.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Nursing a cold right now.............................





Means napping and surfing the net. Beats being in BFE with nothing but a burning quad and a bunch of miles to walk.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Nursing a cold right now.................Means napping and surfing the net. Beats being in BFE with nothing but a burning quad and a bunch of miles to walk.



A lot of my friends have expensive toys, quads, horses, boats...me, I'm cheap and I don't miss them so much when they burn, turn into glue or accumulate dust...that's just me.

They only had a half mile walk back to the house.

Hope you feel better Riff.


----------



## MarkWood

I win????????????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sure, why not...


----------



## MarkWood

I win for the the longest consistant stretch of weeks making a good profit since the start of Mark Wood Custom Carpentry!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Congratulations Mark!


----------



## havasu

Congrats but I won...


----------



## MarkWood

NOT for long sucker!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

I see your little light is no longer green, so I shall have the win!


----------



## zannej

Ooh, a carpentry page. I just "Liked" it on Facebook, Mark.

Have you ever built a storage bed? (platform bed with drawers or shelves underneath)


----------



## MarkWood

zannej said:


> Ooh, a carpentry page. I just "Liked" it on Facebook, Mark.
> 
> Have you ever built a storage bed? (platform bed with drawers or shelves underneath)



Thanks for the like sir! I have never built a bed like that but I could do it....


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> I see your little light is no longer green, so I shall have the win!



I see that your light is now out sooooooo.........I WIN!!


----------



## havasu

Yes, temporarily. Problem is...when someone posts in here, my computer "dings" so since I have no life, I can just come in here and claim the win once again.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well... .....                            DING


----------



## oldognewtrick

..........ding


----------



## havasu

Yeah, yeah. Unfortunately sometimes I do have a life!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Go to the lake and quit stealing this.


----------



## havasu

I will, tomorrow.


----------



## Rusty

Ding.....dong.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hello........


----------



## havasu

Greetings and salivations...


----------



## Riff_Raff

Heck, is the witch dead yet?


----------



## havasu

Nope, I just saw her a few weeks ago when I made my divorce payment to her.


----------



## MarkWood

Ding!!! IWIN!


----------



## havasu

Ding ding, no you don't...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ding, dong the win you loose. 

View attachment The-Wicked-Witch-Confronts-Dorothy-the-wizard-of-oz-7448984-355-400.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Im takin it back!! I WIN!!......For a minute


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, you now must give it up.


----------



## MarkWood

Im back I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Im back I win!



Yea for you!


----------



## havasu

You can have it. It gets very lonely at the top...I've been told.


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> You can have it. It gets very lonely at the top...I've been told.



I would have to roll up on to the sidewalk to find out.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Only Rusty can beat me right now.....


----------



## Rusty

........... 

View attachment 51PKVdh9aiL__SL500_SS160_.jpg


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GF. View attachment 2387


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good morning Barrie.


----------



## Barrie

Howdy Tom.


----------



## MarkWood

In for the win...


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> In for the win...



You may be i_n_, but you get no _win _today.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Only ODNT can beat me now.............


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2390


The WIN is all MINE!!!!!!! View attachment 2389
View attachment 2388


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR. View attachment 2390
> 
> 
> The WIN is all MINE!!!!!!! View attachment 2389
> View attachment 2388



Congrats, what are you going to do with it?


----------



## havasu

Yes, do tell us all!


----------



## MarkWood

I win!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Not. 'nough said.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Not. 'nough said.



Who are these guys coming in here and stealing stuff, somebody call a cop...


----------



## Barrie

Good evening GF.

I'll take the win now, thanks guys.


----------



## havasu

Barrie, I have to admit that you got guts thinking you are gunna come in here to steal my win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yeah, what he said ^.


----------



## havasu

I concur what the idiot above dawg said.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wait.....what?


----------



## havasu

you don't see me....you don't see me.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cant you go tie a deer to a tree so Chris can fling an arrow at it? Dont you know some people?


----------



## havasu

Are you aware that Chris uses his bow and arrow while only wearing a loin cloth?


----------



## Chris

I shot at a deer last night and missed.

Today he played catch me if you can and moved at a pace just faster than mine.


----------



## Chris

Oh and I lost my loin cloth.


----------



## oldognewtrick

You chasing 2 legged or 4 legged deer?


----------



## havasu

I got nothing, 


except a real bad visual right now!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.  View attachment 2392


Good luck Chris, you are going to have to really sharpen your hunting skills if you are going after them old school. View attachment 2391





By the way, the win is now MINE!!!!! View attachment 2391


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> By the way, the win is now MINE!!!!! View attachment 2391



You married Tina, thats all the win you get...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> You married Tina, thats all the win you get...



I got nothing for that, going to plead the 5th.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie, you should still be honeymooning.


----------



## MarkWood

I wiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Win is misspelled.


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Barrie, you should still be honeymooning.



I wish. 






WoodRacing said:


> I wiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!





havasu said:


> Win is misspelled.



Sorry guys but I'll take it from here on.


----------



## Chris

I'll grab the win!


----------



## Barrie

Not today you won't.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dang, it's a bit warm out today.


----------



## havasu

Getting my haircut....


----------



## Chris

Eating some yogurt.


----------



## Barrie

Sitting in the garage sipping a Long Island Ice Tea.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Sitting in the garage sipping a Long Island Ice Tea.



Best idea so far today...


----------



## Chris

I only have whiskey at my office.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I only have whiskey at my office.



That works.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> That works.



Doesn't seem like a problem to me.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2393


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good morning Barrie.


----------



## havasu

Top o' the morning to ya'all.


----------



## Admin

Morning guys. Busy today?


----------



## havasu

The ol' gal has been in Lake Tahoe all week, but comes back tonight. Because of this, I've been busy scrubbing toilets, floors, kitchen, etc. I gotta be honest though, it was kinds nice to be a pig, not having to shave, and be a general slob without her.


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> Win is misspelled.



Sound it out youll get the point


----------



## MarkWood

Oh yea I win


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Oh yea I win



Good for you, where do we send the 1099 form?


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Good for you, where do we send the 1099 form?





Bed early guys?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Bed early guys?



Early to bed. 

Early to rise......,


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2394


Good morning Tom. View attachment 2394


----------



## havasu

That's not Tom, that's dawg!


----------



## Rusty

Woof! dawg


----------



## oldognewtrick

All bark, no bite...


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> That's not Tom, that's dawg!



But he doesn't look anything like Dawg the Bounty Hunter.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> But he doesn't look anything like Dawg the Bounty Hunter.



I can only wish I was that handsome...


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2396


Howdy Tom. View attachment 2396


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good morning Barrie.


----------



## Rusty

Good morning World!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Good morning World!



Me thinks you're a wee bit late Rusty.


----------



## Chris

It's morning somewhere. I think?


----------



## havasu

Happy, happy afternoon!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> It's morning somewhere. I think?



I guess it is in Rustys world, getting close to happy hour here.


----------



## Riff_Raff

I'll be the pre-breakfast champ for the 3rd.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2398


----------



## havasu

Good morning Barrie....


----------



## Rusty

Good morning, Hal. 

View attachment th6WNQS6N5.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

The bell has rung, the work week is over, let the happy hour begin...


----------



## havasu

I just had my tires rotated, oil changed, and my radiator flushed. Next week I'll be hitting the road.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Where to?.....


----------



## havasu

Headed back to Lake Havasu, then Prescott, Arizona for about a week. Then I have to hurry back from this vacation so I can pack and head out on our real vacation...the 15 day cruise from Florida to Los Angeles. Ahhh, it's rough to be retired!


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Headed back to Lake Havasu, then Prescott, Arizona for about a week. Then I have to hurry back from this vacation so I can pack and head out on our real vacation...the 15 day cruise from Florida to Los Angeles. Ahhh, it's rough to be retired!



Must be nice to have money.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Have a great time. Don't worry bout us, we'll keep the lights on while you're gone. If they don't burn out that is.


----------



## havasu

Rusty said:


> Must be nice to have money.



I don't have any money. I'm just burning through my kids inheritance.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> ...the 15 day cruise from Florida to Los Angeles.



Very cool!!!

Don't forget your mid-journey song book. :rockin::rockin:


----------



## Barrie

Good morning Garage Retreat.  View attachment 2403



Have fun Havasu. View attachment 2403


----------



## havasu

Thanks Barrie!

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Riff_Raff

Gah-moanin' ya'll


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chilly start to the day here and a little breezy, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Chilly start to the day here and a little breezy, but I'm not complaining.



38 here this morning. Barely 60 now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

74* and still breezy. Not a bad day at all.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning everybody, thunderstorms this morning.


----------



## havasu

I'll trade ya. We are expecting 95 around these parts.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I'll trade ya. We are expecting 95 around these parts.



All the bikini's on the coast couldn't/wouldn't/shouldn't make me trade ya.


----------



## Rusty

Supposed to rain here, Wed., Thurs, Fri., Sat., Sun, Mon., Tues. 3 to 6 inches.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Same here Rusty. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

I woke to a nice cool 50 this mornin and a high of 78. Lovin this cool weather!


----------



## MarkWood

Does anyone else have issues uploading pics from there phone in here??


----------



## havasu

I'll give a shot uploading from my phone. 

View attachment 1412656180285.jpg


----------



## havasu

No problem here 

View attachment 20141004_112435.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff

We got another shot of sun before the cold rainy season starts. It's not natural to live this far north.


----------



## Chris

It's still summer here.


Uploading a random pic to see if it works. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff

Fireplace?


----------



## Chris

Yes, a little sideways.


----------



## havasu

alot sideways...


----------



## Rusty

I can't upload from my phone. 

View attachment old phone.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Me either... 

View attachment Phone.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff




----------



## oldognewtrick

Grilling some burgers, drinking a beer, hockey season starts tonite... Life is good.


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Grilling some burgers, drinking a beer, hockey season starts tonite... Life is good.



They still play hockey?


----------



## Riff_Raff

Hockey is a great sport. Not much of a 'stick-and-ball' guy, but my two stick and ball faves are hockey and baseball.


----------



## Barrie

Riff_Raff said:


> Hockey is a great sport. Not much of a 'stick-and-ball' guy, but my two stick and ball faves are hockey and baseball.



GO BRUINS!!!!!!!!!!!  View attachment 2416





Good morning GR. View attachment 2417


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> They still play hockey?



Yep,..........


----------



## Riff_Raff

Looks like ODNT is winning...............


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2418


----------



## havasu

Happy Saturday!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wet Saturday here in the mid south. But it's a good one. Grandsons 1 st b'day party today and daughters 6th anniversary tomorrow.


----------



## Chris

Today was opening day rifle season and I got a forky by 9 am.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> Today was opening day rifle season and I got a forky by 9 am.



Saw the pic in the hunting thread!  :rockin::rockin:


----------



## havasu

Leaving Lake Havasu now and headed to Sedona to pay $125 to some idiot who drives me in a pink jeep to look at nice scenery. Hell, I should had driven my own jeep and saved lots of money.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Have a fun day Havasu.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Leaving Lake Havasu now and headed to Sedona to pay $125 to some idiot who drives me in a pink jeep to look at nice scenery. Hell, I should had driven my own jeep and saved lots of money.



Had a rental Jeep in Ontario Cali. once. Wish I had it when I flew into Phoenix and drove to Sedona.  Maybe you can rent one?


----------



## MarkWood

In for the win


----------



## Chris

Picture....... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

How'd you train your deer to stand on his nose like that Chris?


----------



## Chris

It took years of training but he finally learned.


----------



## havasu

Your poor deer has a gash in its "nether regions" so what has been going on in the garage?


----------



## Chris

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## glock26USMC

Do tell ......


----------



## oldognewtrick

glock26USMC said:


> Do tell ......



Some things you're better off not knowing.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2426


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> How'd you train your deer to stand on his nose like that Chris?



Magic candy corn; the reindeer favorite.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2430


Nice breezy 52 here this morning. View attachment 2429


----------



## havasu

'Morning Barrie. Yep, it is much cooler this week around my parts as well.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> 'Morning Barrie. Yep, it is much cooler this week around my parts as well.



Wear a hat it will keep your head warm.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Suns shinning for the first time in over a week...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Suns shinning for the first time in over a week...



Turned out to be a nice day here.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2432


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good morning Barrie. How ya doing?


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Good morning Barrie. How ya doing?



Good, headed to work.


----------



## havasu

Work? I despise work. 

I'm up at the crack of dawn to watch my grandson's soccer game. 

Damn, it's early!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2433


----------



## havasu

Whassup Barrie?

Good Morning Viet Nam!


----------



## Chris

Good evening Wildomar!


----------



## havasu

Good evening from Upper Tijuana (Ontario)


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

A nice brisk 42 here this morning.


----------



## havasu

I got up and took out the trash and saw the fog is thicker than pea soup right now.


----------



## Chris

I love this time of year. I don't sweat or freeze.


----------



## Rusty

40s at night, 70s daytime. My kind of weather.


----------



## Chris

Here it is 50's at night and 80's during the day.


----------



## Barrie

Rusty said:


> 40s at night, 70s daytime. My kind of weather.



Sounds perfect.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2434


----------



## havasu

Hello friends.......


----------



## Rusty

Buenos noches.


----------



## Barrie

Good evening Rusty.


----------



## Chris

Hola mi amigos!


----------



## Riff_Raff

Manjana


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR!   View attachment 2439


----------



## havasu

Good Thursday AM!


----------



## Chris

Hopefully its Friday for me, I'll know when my email starts working again.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR! View attachment 2440


----------



## Chris

Morning Barrie!

I wish I had coffee on the 30 degree morning.


----------



## havasu

Why no coffee? Hell, my coffee is strong, hot and black, just like my w.....well, let's just leave it here.


----------



## Chris

I gutted my mountain house and the new kitchen is at about 70% now. I did find the coffee maker but not tge coffee.


----------



## havasu

Where are the pics mister?


----------



## Rusty

Without pictures it didn't happen.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2441


View attachment 2442


----------



## havasu

Love the moving emoticon.


----------



## Chris

Progress of new kitchen. Don't mind the stove it's getting replaced with one that's fits right. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

Since my phone won't let me upload more than one picture at a time. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

I like the counter tops Chris. How difficult are they to fab?


----------



## Chris

Another....... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

More........ 

View attachment more.jpg


----------



## Chris

Bathroom....... 

View attachment bathroom.jpg


----------



## havasu

about time you posted pics! Nice.


----------



## Chris

Oldog are you talking the wood or the travertine?


----------



## oldognewtrick

The wood counter is beautiful, but how about around the sink?


----------



## Chris

That's just 12" travertine tiles on a concrete float. I have a bull nosing tool for my angle grinder to do tge edges.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.  View attachment 2451



Looks great Chris. View attachment 2450


----------



## glock26USMC

Good morning all


----------



## Chris

Morning! 

.....


----------



## Rusty

Wondering what I'm getting. Had a 5' x 10' flat bed trailer given to me this morning. It hasn't been pulled for 20 years. I know it needs tires. I am wondering about the bearings. Anyone ever mess with something like that?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Check the bearings, and any weld point.


----------



## Chris

Bearings are easy and available everywhere. Stay away from bearing buddies in my opinion and that of my trailer guy as they do little or nothing to lube the inside bearing which is carrying the load. The are a false sense of security.


----------



## Rusty

I figure I will pull the wheels and pack the bearings. Probably take a couple trips to get it ready to pull home. It's 70 miles from here.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR! View attachment 2453


----------



## Chris

Morning! I think? I'm tired.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Cold rainy morning here, could get down to 31 here tonight.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yep, cold rainy here also, global warming really sucks.


----------



## Rusty

2 tonight here.


----------



## Barrie

Good cold chilly morning GR. View attachment 2454


----------



## Riff_Raff

Sunny here. It can't last.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sunny, 55*, light breeze, cut the grass...well...mulched the leaves, beautiful, fall, day.


----------



## MarkWood

In for the win!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> In for the win!!



You seem familiar, have we met?


----------



## Rusty

Whodat?...


----------



## Riff_Raff

The cold, rainy season has commenced. Maybe get the lawn cut again in a month.


----------



## glock26USMC

Maybe we have 2 more cuts, before the Ole white stuff


----------



## Chris

Mine has slowed down on growth. I usually cut the water off by now but as long as it is growing I will keep it on.


----------



## Riff_Raff

LPW  

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.  View attachment 2460



Cut the grass yesterday for the last time this year. 

Also got things put away for the winter.


----------



## Chris

I win...................


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I win...................



Too late. I had already won.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Too late. I had already won.



Thank goodness somebody finally lays claim to the win...


----------



## glock26USMC

Who said,  what?


----------



## Chris

I said, I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nope, Rusty got it, you're playing for second place now...


----------



## Rusty

Who's on second?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Who's on first, what's on second.....


----------



## Chris

I voted! I win!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whod you take out feinstine or pelousy?


----------



## Chris

Both if I'm lucky.


----------



## Riff_Raff

"Luck? In my experience, there is no such thing as luck." _Obi-Wan Kenobi_


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2461


Going to be a rainy day here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yep, rainy and mid 50's here.


----------



## Chris

Sunny and warmer here today.


----------



## Rusty

Sunny and 40s.


----------



## glock26USMC

Love marshmallows


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2462


Going to be a better day today. 48 and sunny.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Whod you take out feinstine or pelousy?




Well, I'm guessing they both survived.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2463


----------



## Riff_Raff

I'm winning again!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> I'm winning again!



Have you been practicing?


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Have you been practicing?




Every chance I get. Go to sleep everyone!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Every chance I get. Go to sleep everyone!



I would if I didn't have to get up and pee in the middle of the nite...


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2466


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beautiful start to the day. Sunny, little cool ,34. Guess I'll cut some firewood today. Or maybe clean out the garage, or sit and drink coffee all day. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> I would if I didn't have to get up and pee in the middle of the nite...



You'd get back to sleep faster if you stayed off the interwebs.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> You'd get back to sleep faster if you stayed off the interwebs.



Then who would smack your hand when you go sneakin the win in the wee hours.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Then who would smack your hand when you go sneakin the win in the wee hours.



Nobody, and that's my plan!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Nobody, and that's my plan!



Have you seen the flaw in your thought process yet?


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Have you seen the flaw in your thought process yet?



Yes, I need to get up to pee around two AM.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR! View attachment 2467


----------



## oldognewtrick

And now it's afternoon y'all.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Duck form the Asian grocer and fried rice from my kitchen FTW.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GF. View attachment 2473


It's a nice balmy 18 outside here this morning.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Five day record!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cold winter night, fireplace roaring nicely, homemade beef barley soup, french bread and a gin and tonic...well the second one...


----------



## MarkWood

I win with the newest truck ive ever owned!


----------



## havasu

Yes you do......


----------



## Riff_Raff

WoodRacing said:


> I win with the newest truck ive ever owned!



My Dad always said, "Any vehicle less than ten years old is a luxury vehicle."


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Cold winter night, fireplace roaring nicely, homemade beef barley soup, french bread and a gin and tonic...well the second one...



Yummy!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2474


We have snow on the ground.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR. View attachment 2474
> 
> 
> We have snow on the ground.



Same here in Music City.


----------



## Rusty

Down around 5 degrees tomorrow morning.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR. View attachment 2474
> 
> 
> We have snow on the ground.








oldognewtrick said:


> Same here in Music City.




Is that Arctic vortex deal doing this?


Yep!

http://iceagenow.info/


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Is that Arctic vortex deal doing this?



Nope, global warmig.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Nope, global warmig.




I got a bridge for sale!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

13 degrees this morning. View attachment 2476


----------



## Rusty

Artic Vortex is made up by the media according to a local meteorologist. He says it's just a cold front.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> Artic Vortex is made up by the media according to a local meteorologist. He says it's just a cold front.



Good to know, thanks. More hype, like a 'Winter Storm Watch'.  We need a winter rhetoric watch.


----------



## oldognewtrick

What's up yall?


----------



## Barrie

Good evening GR. View attachment 2477


Good evening Tom. View attachment 2477


----------



## oldognewtrick

How's things in the Bluegrass Barrie?


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> How's things in the Bluegrass Barrie?



Colder than the fringe around a polar bears butt lately.


----------



## Chris

It's about 75 here today.


----------



## havasu

Yep, shorts and flip flops are the dress of the day.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.  View attachment 2479


50 degrees here this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mostly cloudy and 64* today, what to do, guess I'll get the chain saw out and cut up a big limb that fell.


----------



## Chris

I'm gonna do nothing and like it today.


----------



## havasu

No baby yet?


----------



## Chris

Not yet. A few days over due now. Inducing Monday night.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Back to wet and mid 40's here.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2480


I kinda like the sound of Chris's do nothing and like idea.


----------



## oldognewtrick

First morning I could sleep in in years. It was quite nice. Gave the dog an extra treat for not waking me up.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Why does Taco Bell always look way better in a commercial than real life? Do the people that make commercials ever eat there?


----------



## Chris

I tried Taco Bell a few weeks ago for the first time in a long time. All the food tasted the same and it wasn't good


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I tried Taco Bell a few weeks ago for the first time in a long time. All the food tasted the same and it wasn't good



That was my recollection, as best as this old fart can remember. Man I miss the corner family run dinners.


----------



## Chris

People are too busy to eat good food anymore.


----------



## Rusty

Still eating at the truck stop almost every day. All home cookin', made from scratch. Last time I ate at KFC/Taco Bell, I just stood and looked at the buffet. This young man said "can I help you sir?', and I said "isn't there supposed to be food on the buffet?


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Why does Taco Bell always look way better in a commercial than real life? Do the people that make commercials ever eat there?



_Taco Hell..................


...................run for the bathroom!!!_


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> _Taco Hell..................
> 
> 
> ...................run for the bathroom!!!_



You got that right


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2484


Not to bad outside if the wind wasn't blowing 40 MPH.


----------



## Chris

I wouldn't know the weather I've been stuck in this hospital room for two days.


----------



## havasu

How are they doing today?


----------



## Chris

Good, ready to leave this place.


----------



## Riff_Raff

in  .......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> in  .......



You're out!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR!

Good morning Tom!


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> You're out!



Back in for another four hours...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Back in for another four hours...........................



You nailed it....


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2486


Good morning Tom. View attachment 2486


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> You nailed it....




You slept all night! What's your secret?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> You slept all night! What's your secret?



I don't know, wish I did.


----------



## Chris

I slept most of the night. Felt good but it was probably because I didn't sleep last night.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR! View attachment 2487


Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## Rusty

Good morning turkeys and Happy Thanksgiving!   ( I win!)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Good morning turkeys and Happy Thanksgiving!   ( I win!)



You win an extra drum stick Rusty!


----------



## Riff_Raff

.........................


----------



## MarkWood

Just got a miluakee dril and impact with three batteries for $100 a gorrila work platform for $17 and a werner 4' fiberglass ladder for $17 I win.


----------



## Barrie

WoodRacing said:


> Just got a miluakee dril and impact with three batteries for $100 a gorrila work platform for $17 and a werner 4' fiberglass ladder for $17 I win.



Sounds like a great score.  View attachment 2488



Good morning GR! View attachment 2489

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving day.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sweet deal Mark, I've got some Milwaukee tools and love the lithium batteries.


----------



## Riff_Raff

in in in in in


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2491


Beautiful morning here.


----------



## havasu

I decided that Black Friday is over-rated anymore. I went to Kohl's, Sam's Club and Home Depot, but walked away empty handed.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I went to Ace Hardware and bought a new wood handle for my old hammer.


----------



## Rusty

The dog brought me half a mouse. Guess that s my first Christmas present.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> The dog brought me half a mouse. Guess that s my first Christmas present.



Well, guess it beats a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## havasu

Which half?


----------



## Rusty

The half with the head.


----------



## havasu

Well, where is the other half?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Well, where is the other half?



Give me your address, if I find it, I will send it to you.


----------



## havasu

I guess I win.


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> I guess I win.



I'll take over from here.


----------



## havasu

OK Barrie, I have a roast to cook anyway.


----------



## zannej

Pictures of the roast would be nice-- so I can drool over it and imagine how good it smells. LOL.


----------



## glock26USMC

zannej said:


> Pictures of the roast would be nice-- so I can drool over it and imagine how good it smells. LOL.



I second that motion


----------



## havasu

I'm surprised we don't have smellavision yet.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I'm surprised we don't have smellavision yet.



Can you imagine that with politicians?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I'm surprised we don't have smellavision yet.



I'm thinking that might not be all it's cracked up to be...


----------



## havasu

We'd have to wear a gas mask every time Obummer says a speech!


----------



## MarkWood

I hear Chris bought a dump truck.......he wins


----------



## havasu

Yeah, pretty soon Chris will be too busy counting his money and won't come in here anymore.


----------



## Chris

If I only had any money to count. All goes right back into the company.


----------



## Riff_Raff

G'nite.

I'll take first watch.


----------



## havasu

You got it then.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> You got it then.



Cool, thanks!


----------



## MarkWood

iiiiiiiiii wiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riff_Raff

WoodRacing said:


> iiiiiiiiii wiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!



Intruder alert!!!!!!


----------



## zannej

Winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

It's been awhile since Charlie Sheen was in here!


----------



## MarkWood

Riff_Raff said:


> Intruder alert!!!!!!



I'm no intruder! this my Garage too! 




Oh I WIN!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I'm no intruder! this my Garage too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I WIN!



And it's your turn to sweep the floor...


----------



## havasu

Who is forgetting to turn out the bathroom light?


----------



## Chris

Not the guy paying the bill.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Who is forgetting to turn out the bathroom light?



OldDog?


----------



## havasu

Not to outdo Chris, but I also bought a dump truck and backhoe! 

View attachment get-attachment.jpg


----------



## Chris

I want that set.


----------



## zannej

Oooh, That is an awesome set! I want one too.


----------



## Rusty

If I bought one, my 4 year old grandson would just take it from me.


----------



## havasu

Speaking of grandsons, my Christmas present to my daughter this year was to buy her and her hubby a 2 day park pass to Disneyland while I watch my grandson overnight. Well, tomorrow night is that night. I hope grumpy grandpa survives this!


----------



## Rusty

Don't know if I posted this before but, my 4 year old grandson came home one day from preschool saying that he had a girlfriend. Grandma asks, "how do you know she's your girlfriend?" He says, "cause she tells me what to do". I knew the boy was smart.


----------



## havasu

That right there is funny!


----------



## MarkWood

In for the WIN!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> In for the WIN!!



Consider it an early Christmas present.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> OldDog?



What...........


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> What...........



Bad Olddog!!!!  Leaving the light on. View attachment 2500


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sucks to be me.....


----------



## havasu

I guess you're correct.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> What...........



Late night wee sessions.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Late night wee sessions.



For goodness sakes, I left the light on, I didn't pee on the floor.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2501


Good morning Tom. View attachment 2501


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hello Barrie.


----------



## zannej

Intercepted by a warlord.


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> Intercepted by a warlord.





Genghis Khan?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2503


----------



## Riff_Raff

Reduce Waste and Save Money. Learn How


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2504



Beautiful morning here, 44 degrees.


----------



## oldognewtrick

43* here and I pick my truck up today, cheaper than he quoted.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Oh joy, the presidents coming totown today. Visiting about 2 miles from my house...can't wait for the traffic.....


----------



## Chris

Remember when we used to enjoy the president coming to town?

He comes here and goes to roscoes chicken and waffles and causes traffic delays for hours, I just wish once he could sit in the same traffic as us normal folks to really see what kind of hell hole Los Angeles is.


----------



## zannej

Chris said:


> Remember when we used to enjoy the president coming to town?
> 
> He comes here and goes to roscoes chicken and waffles and causes traffic delays for hours, I just wish once he could sit in the same traffic as us normal folks to really see what kind of hell hole Los Angeles is.



I remember when Clinton visited Guam. Since it is a small island, there is only one main road (Marine Drive) from north to south. My college was on the north side but I had to make a trip to the south to get my brother something at the Naval exchange. They closed off Marine Drive for several hours and people were stuck, unable to get through. I ended up missing some classes because I couldn't get there. The governor on the island gave a large campaign donation to Clinton, but he stole it from taxpayer dollars (that governor stole several million-- if not billion-- dollars and was indicted at least 150 times-- but every time he got indicted he fired the DA and appointed someone else). I wonder if he ever went to jail after he was no longer governor and they discovered just how much $ he stole.


----------



## havasu

I never could understand the whole chicken and waffles concept. 


I also never could understand the attraction to the Waffle House. There seems to be one on every corner in the S/E. Do they actually make any profits?


Here is one destroyed in Katrina hurricane. 

View attachment katrina.jpg


----------



## Chris

I'm all for a good waffle but the chicken part just doesn't go. I've tried it a few times and never liked it.


----------



## Rusty

Our local truck stop has strawberry waffles. A dinner plate size waffle with strawberries about 4" high on it and 4" of whipped cream on top. Probably not for a diabetic.  (glad I'm not diabetic)


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I also never could understand the attraction to the Waffle House.



It's a southern thang, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Chris

Kinda like marryin yer sister right?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Kinda like marryin yer sister right?



Y'all just don't get it, you can date your sister, but you can marry your cousin...in Arkansas...


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Y'all just don't get it, you can date your sister, but you can marry your cousin...in Arkansas...




I didn't think you were allowed to marry your cousin..........................




















unless your uncle had already married your sister.....................................


----------



## Rusty

In Arkansas, your cousin may be your sister.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2506


----------



## havasu

Gooood morning Vietnam!


----------



## Chris

Fall asleep on a plane again?


----------



## havasu

Too funny.....


----------



## Riff_Raff

Wasn't Elvis from Tennessee?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Wasn't Elvis from Tennessee?



Nope, Mississippi, lived in Memphis.


----------



## Chris

Looking at a new house for the win. This one has six acres.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Looking at a new house for the win. This one has six acres.



But its probably in California, sorry,  thats a push.


----------



## Chris

It is, I would be happy to leave this place but this is where I make my money.


----------



## havasu

I'm also looking at houses. Damn, they have become pricy recently.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> It is, I would be happy to leave this place but this is where I make my money.



Stay where you're at. I've moved cross country twice and started over, bad life choice on my part. Oh well, lesson learned...


----------



## Chris

I will be here for a while. My company is doing too well to start over. Just looking for a place I can call home now. Not a tract house.


----------



## Riff_Raff

......................


----------



## zannej

If you guys wanted to move to a crap town in Louisiana that doesn't have much in the way of plumbers and contractors, there are tons of houses for sale down here. There is a 3 lot property with 2 houses on it, a workshop, a couple of storage buildings, and a greenouse for $70k. Although one of the houses needs mold remediation and a new roof. Currently has 2 king size bed frames inside though. 

Of course, the economy down here sucks majorly. I think the median household income in the area is about $20k per year.

Don't mind my rambling. I'm having one of those weeks.. Lost my balance and fell off my porch last night and landed where my brother has been peeing (since there is only one working bathroom he goes outside if someone is in the bathroom).


----------



## havasu

Well hell, with two bed frames included? How can anyone pass up a deal such as this?


----------



## Chris

I'm looking at spending less than 450k and want property so here in CA I am limited on houses. I am entertaining two at the moment one is 2100 SF on six acres with views and the other is 4700 SF on five acres but more off the main road?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Well hell, with two bed frames included? How can anyone pass up a deal such as this?



She had me till she fell in the pee pot.....


----------



## havasu

That poor thing. If she didn't have bad luck, she'd have no luck!


----------



## zannej

LOL. Well, its not just the frames. It has the mattresses too. They are antique beds made of solid wood. It's actually a pretty nice place. My friends used to grow tomatoes, cabbage, okra, and all sorts of stuff in the garden.

At least I didn't get hurt this time. My luck has improved. I once slipped and started to fall down a mountain on a hike. I grabbed at the first thing I could to try to stop the fall-- it was a cactus. It's actually pretty funny in retrospect.

Today I was literally up to my elbow (well, a little past it) in a sewer pipe threading a 50' snake in to clear a clog. I had to keep my hand behind where the snake kept trying to bend toward the septic tank and forced it forward toward the house for at least the last 10', but I finally hit the right spot and cleared the clog. Saved myself $120+ that the plumber would have charged. Its wet around the toilet so I think the wax seal broke so I will try to replace that tomorrow. Gonna be fun to see how squeamish my brother is when I have him help me lift the toilet. He's easily grossed out. 

Chris, have you looked in Zillow for houses? Its actually a pretty decent resource.


----------



## Chris

I just put in an offer on a house with six acres and some beautiful views. Wish me luck.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I just put in an offer on a house with six acres and some beautiful views. Wish me luck.



Hope it works out for you and the family!


----------



## havasu

Zanne, I heard you cleared the stoppage today. Congrats! Re:Zillow...in So Cal, where Chris and I live, Zillow is off the mark by about one year. Their prices are not very accurate, and houses they list have been sold weeks/months earlier. 

Chris, I'm guessing this area must be very rural, considering these prices?


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I'm looking at spending less than 450k and want property so here in CA I am limited on houses. I am entertaining two at the moment one is 2100 SF on six acres with views and the other is 4700 SF on five acres but more off the main road?



Around here that would buy a 4 br on 100 acres.


----------



## Chris

I wish it was a four bed on a hundred acres. 

Mark it is about ten minutes from my house here. The price is brought down by a half mile of crappy dirt road and trailers in the neighborhood. Like a whole new world once you get through the gate. I can see this place being worth well over a million in the future.


----------



## havasu

So I take it you would move the equipment to the house. I bet Mama isn't too keen on that idea?


----------



## Chris

In time I would but not before I built a shop. I will keep my warehouse for at least a year or so. All depends on money I guess.

I  am actually less for it than her. I like to leave and actually have an office.


----------



## Rusty

I ran my business out of my house for years. You are never off.


----------



## Chris

That's why I got my office in the first place.

I didn't get tge house I had the offer in on. I wasn't about to play their bidding game.


----------



## havasu

Too bad Chris. Maybe tomorrow you will find another.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> the other is 4700 SF on five acres but more off the main road?



That would be my choice. What part of Cali?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2508


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR. View attachment 2508



It's Saturday,it has to be good, no alarm clock....and I'm still up...


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> It's Saturday,it has to be good, no alarm clock....and I'm still up...



I have cats. The let me know when its time to wake up. LOL. Although sometimes the alarm clock goes off and they refuse to get off of me so I end up staying in bed longer. I have 4 of them sitting on me right now and I need to get up to give my dog her thyroid meds. LOL.


----------



## Chris

Riff_Raff said:


> That would be my choice. What part of Cali?



Lake Elsinore, I like the house but the land is almost useless with the slopes.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> Lake Elsinore, I like the house but the land is almost useless with the slopes.



I've got a mild slope here and some banks. Although it's not unbearable, I know better for next time.


----------



## havasu

With all of Chris's toys, that slope would be gone in a day.


----------



## Chris

I want a slope because you can do a lot of cool stuff with one but that one was more of a cliff.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> I want a slope because you can do a lot of cool stuff with one but that one was more of a cliff.



I figured if it could be easily terraced you would have considered it.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2509


----------



## havasu

Good Sunday morning.


----------



## zannej

Chris, what is your budget and what are your requirements for the house? (number of bedrooms/bathrooms other features, etc).

Maybe zillow will have a listing. I can look it up for you, if you want. (I like to look at real estate sites)
I did a search for the Lake Elsinore area and there are a ton of foreclosures it looks like...
http://www.zillow.com/homes/Lake-Elsinore,-CA_rb/

There is a small house for sale for $40k.. I wonder what's wrong with it. LOL.


----------



## Chris

40 in this area there is probably a lot wrong with it. My area is Wildomar. I have checked Zillow and realtor.com and everything from my agent. House minimum of 1700 SF and acreage. I want a bigger house but I don't mind adding on and building. Most important is land that is usable.


----------



## Riff_Raff

LAst PoSt WInS


----------



## havasu

post..........


----------



## Riff_Raff

Riff_Raff said:


> LAst PoSt WInS



............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> LAst PoSt WInS



Got in the hard cider a lil early today, did ya?


----------



## zannej

I think finding acreage is probably the hardest part out in your area, Chris. Land is pretty expensive out there. When I was looking I saw that they had tiny lots.

You probably saw http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/25595-Via-Sarah-Unknown-Wildomar-CA-92595/2104062803_zpid/ already then. It's an auction. 10,454 sqft land. House is  3 beds, 2 baths, 2,347 sqft. Although there's no telling how high it will go since it is starting at $185k

I'm trying to remember some of the other realestate sites I found before...

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/32875-Bryant-St-Wildomar-CA-92595/17942774_zpid/  is a smaller sq ft house, more bedrooms, but has 0.57 acres.

Not sure how you feel about foreclosures and such though. (Looking at these sites is fun).


----------



## Chris

I want a minimum of 100,000 Square feet of land.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Got in the hard cider a lil early today, did ya?



Trying to keep the thread 'on topic'.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Trying to keep the thread 'on topic'.



Good luck with that, it's like hearding chickens or pushing a rope.


----------



## Chris

I heard chickens with a push rope daily, it can happen?


----------



## Barrie

Good day GR! View attachment 2513


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I heard chickens with a push rope daily, it can happen?



Bet ya cant do em both at the same time tho.....


----------



## Chris

Nope, but I win today. I won the auction for a towable diesel air compressor and a sweeper attachment for my Skid steer, both for less than a grand.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Nope, but I win today. I won the auction for a towable diesel air compressor and a sweeper attachment for my Skid steer, both for less than a grand.



You're gonna need a bigger garage.


----------



## Chris

Just got the call a minute ago that my offer was accepted on a house with 5 acres. I'm full of win today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Just got the call a minute ago that my offer was accepted on a house with 5 acres. I'm full of win today.



Go right now and buy lotto tickets.

And Congrats!!!


----------



## Chris

I should............


----------



## Barrie

Chris said:


> Just got the call a minute ago that my offer was accepted on a house with 5 acres. I'm full of win today.



Great news Chris!


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> you're gonna need a bigger garage.



dont we all!?


----------



## havasu

I'll help you move your booze and with any luck, once I arrive, you just might have some booze left.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Go right now and buy lotto tickets.
> 
> And Congrats!!!




Should have bought that ticket, Grandpa just called and wants to pay my down payment.


----------



## havasu

I hope you told the realtor that you were placing 95% down, right?


----------



## Chris

I wish.........

As soon as I get the keys I think I will be starting a 1500 SF addition.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2514


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Should have bought that ticket, Grandpa just called and wants to pay my down payment.



Nobody ever listens to us old guys....


----------



## havasu

So this new house is closer to me Chris?


----------



## Chris

Yeah by about three minutes.


----------



## havasu

so, it is close enough to your old place to hear the banjos playing?


----------



## Chris

Yes. It's one offramp north of here. Up on the hill with lots of views.


----------



## havasu

Clinton Keith?


----------



## Chris

Bundy Canyon.


----------



## havasu

Obviously named after Al Bundy. Does one have to watch TV with one hand in the pants?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2516


----------



## Chris

Morning! It's nice seeing daily activity here lately.


----------



## havasu

Yes it is...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Great afternoon for a fire in the fireplace, a cold PBR sitting with my feet up...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Great afternoon for a fire in the fireplace, a cold PBR sitting with my feet up...



Sounds like a perfect way to end the day Tom.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2518


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hows things up in the Bluegrass Barrie?


----------



## Riff_Raff

Sneakin' in..................


----------



## havasu

Riff_Raff said:


> Sneakin' in..................



Might as well have a loud speaker and flashing lights blasting~


----------



## Chris

Don't forget the bells. I heard him loud and clear.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2519


----------



## Rusty

I lose.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> I lose.....



You're in good company friend...


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Might as well have a loud speaker and flashing lights blasting~



Guess I tripped the forum alarm system. 





Chris said:


> Don't forget the bells. I heard him loud and clear.



Yep, got bells on my heals this time of year!


----------



## havasu

At least I know the alarm still works.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Test Test Test


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2520


----------



## oldognewtrick

She use to buy double stuffed Oreos, now they have Mega stuff, I think she's trying to kill me.....


----------



## Riff_Raff

........................


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2521


----------



## havasu

Buenos Dias everyone


----------



## Rusty

Life's a b***h and then you die.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> Life's a b***h and then you die.



Zen Buddhist saying, "Death's a birch, then you live."


----------



## MarkWood

Its raining and I cant go build the deck stairs planned for today sooooooo I win!!


----------



## havasu

Hi Mark. I'm dry so I guess I win.


----------



## MarkWood

Im dry as well but Im getting payed for the stair job as planed today so I reckon I loose..............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Havasu gets paid to sit at home.....


----------



## Chris

I'm sitting at my desk in my office getting paid for the day. I have to run to the parts house and to the hose store, other than that gotta do a bid for a bunch of street work. Gonna work a half day tomorrow in the field then take a long weekend.


----------



## MarkWood

I was gonna work tomorrow and friday but its gonna rain and no one wants me workin on there house on christmas eve so I geuss Im takin a long weekend as well.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Me too.......


----------



## havasu

I guess I'll have a long weekend as well.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lets party at Chris's house then.


----------



## havasu

He'll be in the mountains I'm guessing.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> He'll be in the mountains I'm guessing.



So..........


----------



## havasu

That just means more free booze at his "flatland" house!


----------



## Chris

Hey there? Who said I'm going anywhere? I'll be home for Christmas. You all can go to my mountain house in all that cold snow and drink that booze. Or just come over here and party with me.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2524


Nice crisp 33 here this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Balmy 38* on the porch this morning...


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, the Music City Bowl game is to today and on the news they just said that there will be several street's closed downtown for the World Champion Hot Chicken Eating Contest. Really? There's a championship for that? Who'da thought???


----------



## havasu

Them crazy Tennesseans. Them are my kinfolk.


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> So, the Music City Bowl game is to today and on the news they just said that there will be several street's closed downtown for the World Champion Hot Chicken Eating Contest. Really? There's a championship for that? Who'da thought???



Why didn't you tell me about this this morning!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Why didn't you tell me about this this morning!!!!



uh, ...I did at 5:44, see what happens when you spend all morning snuggling with Tina.


----------



## havasu

For those of you who get cold....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay7hc1juJEo[/ame]


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> uh, ...I did at 5:44, see what happens when you spend all morning snuggling with Tina.



I guess you did, oops. View attachment 2526


----------



## Riff_Raff

Hello y'all


----------



## Rusty

Yo, Goob.....


----------



## havasu

It is freezing here now. About 55 degrees!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> It is freezing here now. About 55 degrees!



Need some mittens and long handle undies? High 40 going to 23 tonite, sorry no sympathy here...


----------



## havasu

Come on now dawg. Us on the left coast are the enabled, so just hand over them jackets.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Come on now dawg. Us on the left coast are the enabled, so just hand over them jackets.



Well, OK, but ye ain't getting me coon skin cap


----------



## Rusty

10 here tonight, below zero wind chill


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.  View attachment 2527



20 degrees here this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.  View attachment 2527
> 
> 
> 
> 20 degrees here this morning.



Balmy 26 in Music City this morning. Going Glock shopping with my son in law this morning.


----------



## Chris

Snowed 5-6" at my not mountain house. I'm less than an hour from the beach, it shouldn't be snowing here.


----------



## Chris

Pictures.......... 

View attachment IMG_2305.JPG


View attachment IMG_2306.JPG


View attachment IMG_2307.JPG


View attachment IMG_2308.JPG


View attachment IMG_2309.JPG


----------



## Chris

More......... 

View attachment IMG_2311.JPG


View attachment IMG_2312.JPG


View attachment IMG_2313.JPG


View attachment IMG_2317.JPG


----------



## havasu

All the local news crews are all in your neck of the woods showing the snow. Get in that jeep and head to the freeway, there are jeep clubs towing motorists right now and making some serious cash!


----------



## Chris

Mine has a dead battery.


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> Balmy 26 in Music City this morning. Going Glock shopping with my son in law this morning.



Tell him to get back on Glock Forum and add a few posts.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Tell him to get back on Glock Forum and add a few posts.



He will, they just got back in town and today he's shopping. Went to a local store that has an awesome indoor range and rented a 9 and a 40. He likes the 40 better. Rent 2 get one free. So we tried the M&P 40, I didn't like it at all. The Glock had a better trigger break, trigger pull and the M&P was awful to load a mag...just my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Rusty

Or is that, have a new beer?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Or is that, have a new beer?



Just one...?


----------



## havasu

I was the DD last night, and drank 1/2 gallon of ice tea. Yeah me.


----------



## Chris

I had only one beer last night. I suck at partying.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2537


Good morning Rusty. View attachment 2537


Good morning Havasu. View attachment 2537


Good morning Tom. View attachment 2537


Good morning Chris. View attachment 2537


Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## oldognewtrick

3 sips of a gin and tonic and fell asleep by 9:30.


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> 3 sips of a gin and tonic and fell asleep by 9:30.



Glad to hear that I was not the only one. View attachment 2538


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Glad to hear that I was not the only one. View attachment 2538



Regular party animals we is...


----------



## Rusty

I had two glasses of wine and made it until 12:30.


----------



## Chris

My wife woke me up at 11:30. I lasted til 12:01.


----------



## havasu

We are certainly an embarrassment to the partying generation.


----------



## Chris

Pretty sure we are an embarrassment to more than that.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Pretty sure we are an embarrassment to more than that.



Oh, just wait till the kids get older....I tell mine it's pay back...


----------



## mustanggarage

I never drink alcohol so I guess I am even worse.  the Wife and i went to a movie new years eve, then I went out to the garage, cleaned up some tools bought some used 90 interior quarter panels for the convertible and sat and watched tv till about 12:30 then went to bed.  I am the worst party animal I am afraid.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Not worse MG, just smarter...


----------



## oldognewtrick

62* here and rain.....beats snow I guess.


----------



## Rusty

40 and rain. 14 by morning with 25 mph winds and snow.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Lpw...........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Lpw...........................



Yeah....right...


----------



## Rusty

14.....wc -4


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> 14.....wc -4



Dang rusty, getting close to getting the sweater out temps isn't it?


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Yeah....right...



Did the rules change for 2015 ?


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Dang rusty, getting close to getting the sweater out temps isn't it?



Well, we put up the flip flops.


----------



## MarkWood

After driving the new truck for about 4 weeks I start hearing an engine tic on my way home so when I get to the house I check the oil and its not even touching the stick. I had to put 3.5 quarts in it. The next morning I took it strait to the dealer. They gave me a loaner and kept my truck for the day. They changed the oil and told me to come get it and do an oil consumption test. So they gave me a record sheet and asked me to check the oil at every fill up and record the results. The results are Im having to add a quart every 900-1000 miles. The service manager at the dealer told me last week when I tool him the results that these 5.3's in the pickups, tahoes, and suburbans have this problem. They say the piston rings are gummed up and stuck causing the excessive oil consumption and they are replacing the pistons and rings in my engine under factory warranty. I did some research and checked with my buddy who is a GM tech and it seems no one has any more trouble after the new pistons and rings soooooooooo maybe itll be OK. They are gonna give me a loaner and make it right but it sure is a PAIN to deal with!!!!! With all this being said I think I get the WIN for a few.............


----------



## oldognewtrick

30 minutes is the best we can do...sorry.


----------



## havasu

or 8 minutes..........


----------



## Chris

Wood, you need to buy a bicycle. What did I tell you about those Bowties.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Nice brisk 19 degrees here this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

21 here this morning. Gotta love living in the south...


----------



## Chris

45 this morning, wore shorts to work today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Up to 22 now and long johns on today....


----------



## Rusty

7 this morning, but up to 31


----------



## Riff_Raff

...............


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2540


----------



## havasu

Goooood moooorning!


----------



## Chris

Good afternoon!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good evening...well its at least starting to get dark...and cold...


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

20 degrees this morning and that's as good as it's going to get today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> 20 degrees this morning and that's as good as it's going to get today.



27 when I got up this morning, now it's 23 and falling to 3 tonite...guess winter finally decided to show up...


----------



## havasu

Since it was 85 degrees yesterday, anyone got some flip flops I could borrow?


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> Since it was 85 degrees yesterday, anyone got some flip flops I could borrow?



Must be nice, one of these winters soon this will be me.


----------



## Chris

I have some spare flip flops.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Since it was 85 degrees yesterday, anyone got some flip flops I could borrow?



Not here, my flips done flopped.... sorry.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Balmy 4* out this morning.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.View attachment 2541


Nice balmy 4 degrees here this am.View attachment 2541


----------



## Chris

46 here this morning.


----------



## Rusty

WC -15 temp was zero


----------



## oldognewtrick

up to 23 at 2:00...who mentioned flip flops...uncover the boat Martha, we're headed to the lake.


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> Wood, you need to buy a bicycle. What did I tell you about those Bowties.



Bowtie, Blue oval, Ram, I'm starting to think it dont matter what it is there all junk!!


----------



## MarkWood

It was 10 when I woke up and is now 32 at 3:44.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

70* in Key West right now, Honolulu is looking good.


----------



## Rusty

The seminar on time travel will be two weeks ago.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Nice balmy 22 degrees this AM.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Yesterday?


----------



## Chris

I win suckas!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I win suckas!



Go stand by the mail box, cause "You've Got Mail"


----------



## havasu

It's raining right now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> It's raining right now.



Here too...oh well, it's winter.


----------



## MarkWood

No rain but its overcast and 39 here. with no sun and the wind blowin it feels more like 29. I WIN !!!!!


----------



## MarkWood

Sukas!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Is your truck back yet?


----------



## MarkWood

Nope I dropped it off friday morning. The service manager said I should have it back tuesday. they are putting new rings and pistons in it. I'm currently driving a 2014 silverado 4 door with all the bells and whistles as a loaner. a man could get used to having a back up camera to hook trailers up every day!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Creature comforts are nice, for sure.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. 39 and raining here today.


----------



## MarkWood

Good Morning Barrie 39 and raining hear as well.


----------



## Rusty

24 today, 10 tonight.


----------



## Riff_Raff

fog.............

Lots of it. Not much snow in the mountains.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2547


----------



## oldognewtrick

Man, I'm over cold weather already...how long till spring...?


----------



## Chris

It feels like spring here?


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I have no complaints myself.


----------



## Chris

My only complaints are lenders for home loans, they are a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> My only complaints are lenders for home loans, they are a bunch of idiots.



A gun and a ski mask will work.


----------



## zannej

Chris said:


> My only complaints are lenders for home loans, they are a bunch of idiots.



Yeah, you also have to be very careful with those jerks and make sure you read the fine print on every document. They will tell you one thing, but the paper will say another. Or sometimes they will change things in ways that violate what is on paper and hope you don't notice and then give you all sorts of backtalk. We had problems with Capital One buying the bank we used and then jerking us around. And its worse when you get multiple people giving you different stories. Or someone doesn't do something (like transfer the money) and then they try to gyp you out of $ and claim you didn't do something right when it was their own person who screwed up. 

The Capital One here made a mistake when doing something (not sure what) and it cost someone $11k. They admitted they made a mistake but told the customer that they would tie them up in court for years and that their lawyer fees would end up exceeding the amount if they tried to sue. They also basically told the person (who was elderly) that even if they won, they would not see the $ in their lifetime. Jerks.

Every time I think of the banks and their interest rates I get pissed off at Jimmy Carter again for changing the Usery laws. Prior to that moron changing things, banks couldn't charge more than 10% interest.

One of my aunts didn't want to deal with the loan department so she and her husband saved up a ton of money by investing well and then bought their house in SanDiego with cash. But I don't know many people that have enough liquid assets to do that.

I'd love to see pics of the house you chose (if you're willing to share). Crossing my fingers for you and hoping everything goes smoothly.


----------



## havasu

Ironically, I spent the day with a mortgage company, getting a pre-qualification letter so if and when we find the house of our dreams, we can jump on it right away. Found the house of our dreams last week. The seller obviously wanted to sell quickly, so they underpriced the house about $50k. In two days, they had multiple offers well above their asking price of $525k. Nope, I didn't get it.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2548


----------



## havasu

Good day after hump day.


----------



## Rusty

Buenos Dias!


----------



## oldognewtrick

One more alarm clock till happy hour...


----------



## zannej

Today is Thor's Day and yet there has been no thunder.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> Today is Thor's Day and yet there has been no thunder.



Who's that? One of your dogs or cats?


----------



## Riff_Raff

Hammer time?


----------



## havasu

I drank two bottles of wine watching _The World's Fastest Indian_. Great movie and a greater buzz!


----------



## oldognewtrick

What was better the wine or the movie?


----------



## havasu

They were both really good.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Win/Win. Now how about the hang over?


----------



## havasu

Yeah, we won't talk about that. My head is a bit foggy this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, mines like that and I didn't even have anything to drink...


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> I drank two bottles of wine watching _The World's Fastest Indian_. Great movie and a greater buzz!



What flavor wine?

Awesome film. 


http://www.answers.com/topic/rollie-free


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2549


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR. View attachment 2549



Heat wave in the mid south today. I'm liking it.


----------



## Chris

I tangled with a Ford for the win and he won. 

View attachment IMG_2378.JPG


View attachment IMG_2385.JPG


View attachment IMG_2383.JPG


View attachment IMG_2382.JPG


View attachment IMG_2384.JPG


----------



## Chris

Here are the other guys, 

View attachment IMG_2381.JPG


View attachment IMG_2380.JPG


----------



## havasu

Was he in the back of the 3 vehicle T/C?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## Chris

He was in the back and I was in the middle. I think he hit the gas instead of the brake but he says he just didn't see me. He picked me up and pushed me twenty feet into the HHR.

Hit me so hard my driver seat bent back like I'm fully reclined, my back is feeling pretty jacked up. Going to the doctor in 30 minutes.

They already tried offering me $200 bucks for pain and suffering.


----------



## Chris

Over by your place Havasu on the 60 at university.


----------



## havasu

Sucks. I got rear-ended once and had whiplash so bad I couldn't walk for a week.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


Hope your feeling okay today Chris.


----------



## havasu

Good morning all.


----------



## Rusty

Mornin' Y'all.


----------



## MarkWood

Hows the back today Chris? I win


----------



## Chris

Sore, feels kinda like I got kicked in the back by an elephant


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2557



Hope you feel better Chris.


----------



## havasu

How does Mama like living at the new house Chris?


----------



## Chris

She loves it. It is such a beautiful place with all the views.


----------



## havasu

Can you see Elsinore from your place?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Going to lunch with some friends at Hattie "B"'s hot chicken restaurant today, so...I win...


----------



## havasu

As opposed to cold chicken?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> As opposed to cold chicken?



Nope, spicy .....,,,


----------



## Chris

Yes I can see part of Lake Elsinore from my back yard, I can see all of Wildomar and part Of Murrieta from there.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dang, that hot chicken is hot dang good!!!:rockin:


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> Yes I can see part of Lake Elsinore from my back yard, I can see all of Wildomar and part Of Murrieta from there.



Havasu can see Russia from his yard, just like Sarah Palin.


----------



## havasu

No, but I occasionally drink Russian vodka, does that count?


----------



## oldognewtrick

I dated a Russian dancer once....a long time ago...


----------



## Chris

My back ****ing hurts! That's all.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> Havasu can see Russia from his yard, just like Sarah Palin.



BwAAhhhaaaahhhaaaaa!!! 





Chris said:


> My back ****ing hurts! That's all.



Ouch.  

Massage therapy time.


----------



## Chris

Just got a call from my doctor, I get to wear a brace for a few weeks, I tore some ligaments.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sounds like a TV attorney will get that new house paid off in no time.


----------



## Chris

Just what I need is people spying on me to see what I am doing to make sure I don't lift a finger. I'm too stubborn to lay down for the next year, I will just work with pain and be poor.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I will just work with pain and be poor.



Now you sound like a flooring installer.


----------



## zannej

Ugh.. that really sucks, Chris. The truck looks bad. I hope its not totaled. And I hope this guy's insurance pays out well. He must have hit really hard.

I got rear-ended at a red light when my mother was driving. Had whiplash that left me with neck pain for 6 weeks and back pain for months. Got $2,000 for pain and suffering that didn't even cover all of the chiropractor visits, but it was better than nothing. The guy that hit us had the nerve to get angry that we didn't go through a red light.

Anyway, I hope things are going better for you on the home front.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2558



Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## havasu

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Chris

I like fridays.


----------



## Rusty

Good Saturday morning, I win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Winner, winner, Saturday nooner...


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Winner, winner, Saturday nooner...



Sunday brunch time........................


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2560


----------



## havasu

Happy Monday!


----------



## Chris

Happy sore Monday!


----------



## Chris

Lucky me, they are going to fix my truck. Going to straighten the frame and all no matter how much I don't want this this thing I am stuck with it. They don't care that metal doesn't hold the same strength after it is bent back into place.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, sounding like an ambulance chaser needs to be your advocate.


----------



## havasu

Larry H Parker will be getting Chris another $2.5 million.


----------



## MarkWood

That sux Chris.........I win


----------



## havasu

...bit Mark always wins!


----------



## Riff_Raff

.............


----------



## havasu

No fair. You didn't type anything so I win by default


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> No fair. You didn't type anything so I win by default




Silence can be very powerful.........................


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2563



Sorry to hear Chris, maybe in this case you do need to lawyer up.


----------



## havasu

Let me tell you my story. I was in my patrol car on a 40 MPH road. I saw a gang fight to my right, so I slowed down to a crawl to radio for more units to help me out. At this time I was rear-ended by a kid leaving college with his head up his arse. He admitted going 45 when he hit me, but blames me for stopping with no lights, which was a bold face lie. Both me any my partner were hurt so bad we needed to be driven home, but our dumb stupidvisor ordered us to home instead of the hospital to sleep it off and feel better the next day. We both woke up and went to the hospital with severe whiplash. I needed 8 months of 3 day a week chiropractor, and my partner was off work for a month. I sued the idiot and won. I went down the elevator with the judge, who said I had a dumb attorney. Since the attorney only requested the usual auto coverage of $25K as damage, the judge awarded it. Unknown is that this kid had rich parents, with $250K coverage, and the judge said he would have awarded me this amount had we asked for it. After I paid the attorney, and reimbursed my city for the cost of the damage to the cop car, I had about $4K left. 

I learned a big lesson, and hope Chris reads this.


----------



## Chris

I made the call yesterday, pain has not gotten any better. I have been trying to take it as easy as possible but it is hard when you own the company and have a lot on your plate to deal with. I feel like a loser going after the insurance company but I think I am getting screwed from both his and my insurance company. My truck will never be the same and with things like Carfax it will never be worth the same. After research the only way to collect any sort of diminished value money I have to sue. In order for them to pay me for my missed work and all my running around without getting lowballed I have to sue. It really is a stupid way of doing business. My doc is sending me to a specialist and to get an MRI now. I had to drive to LA this morning for a meeting and had to stop 4 times because it hurt to bad to sit in the seat of the truck. This is lame! I just want to be back to the way I was a few weeks ago.


----------



## havasu

Nothing wrong with a suit when necessary. It's not like you are fabricating anything just to get stuffed wallets. You are hurt because of their client, and should pay you pain and suffering.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> The seminar on time travel will be two weeks ago.



The Clairvoyance Convention doesn't need to advertize.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Nothing wrong with a suit when necessary. It's not like you are fabricating anything just to get stuffed wallets. You are hurt because of their client, and should pay you pain and suffering.




I had to sue Ford Motor Company once for something not nearly this big and I feel ZERO guilt.


Biggest reason I'll ever need to avoid MoFoCo like the plague.


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> Nothing wrong with a suit when necessary. It's not like you are fabricating anything just to get stuffed wallets. You are hurt because of their client, and should pay you pain and suffering.



X2!!!!!!!!!   You are only trying to get what you deserve and I agree the truck will never be the same, hopefully you will be.


----------



## Chris

I feel like a loser but I'm going into the meeting.


----------



## havasu

Dammit, stoppit. You hurt, they pay.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> I feel like a loser but I'm going into the meeting.



You deserve to be made whole again. They will make you nearly whole, but it will still be worth it.

I was so pissed off at the liars I wanted blood.


----------



## zannej

I have to back up the rest of the guys on this. I'm not a litigious person, but this person caused you a very painful injury and diminished the value of your truck and its resale value. He *could* have caused irreparable damage to your spine and he could have gotten people killed.

There are times when you let things go, but when it comes to injuries-- especially spinal-- its when you may need to get a lawyer. It doesn't make you a loser. The insurance companies that are lowballing you are the losers. The guy who crunched your truck up is a loser. It's not like some petty little thing, this affects your health and your livelihood. It may affect your ability to interact with your children. You are in pain and you are suffering because some idiot screwed up. Insurance companies rake in tons of money and hold it in banks but then bilk people for as much money as they can get and lowball people on payouts.

In short, you should sue the crap out of the insurance companies.


----------



## Rusty

I have lived with back pain since 1978. Not fun.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2571


----------



## havasu

Happy, happy Saturday morning!


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Happy, happy Saturday morning!



Boo!......


----------



## Chris

It's Saturday and drywall is going up in my garage. I can't wait to get all my tools from the other house and bring them over.


----------



## zannej

I don't remember ever living in a house with drywall before. I know that's an odd thought... My house in Guam was built to be a bomb shelter so the walls were concrete. This house has thin plywood paneling with a grooved texture.

I wonder how sturdy drywall is.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> I wonder how sturdy drywall is.



A lot more sturdy than thin paneling.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Putting shelving up oh the garage wall today. Wish someone would come over and help...oh well, guess I'm on my own.


----------



## havasu

Sure, I'll help just pay me gas money and a small per diem.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Sure, I'll help just pay me gas money and a small per diem.



It will be a very small per diem...but we will have some sort of fried food tho...


----------



## havasu

Fried food with no old lady yapping about that damn health food? Hell, I'm on my way......


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Fried food with no old lady yapping about that damn health food? Hell, I'm on my way......



I'll leave the porch light on for ya.


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Putting shelving up oh the garage wall today. Wish someone would come over and help...oh well, guess I'm on my own.



If I didn't have to work every Saturday I would be glad to help, only a couple hours away.


----------



## oldognewtrick

What ever happened to being retired Barrie?


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Putting shelving up oh the garage wall today. Wish someone would come over and help...oh well, guess I'm on my own.



I figured out, it's better not to ask for help, I never get any anyway.


----------



## havasu

I won 3 quarters in my football pool for the Super Bowl!


----------



## Chris

I watched no quarters. I worked in my garage like a good slave.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> I won 3 quarters in my football pool for the Super Bowl!



That's better than the teams that were playing.


----------



## havasu

We got outbid on the house of my dreams yesterday. Why couldn't I have $600K cash in my pockets when I bid on the next house?


----------



## Chris

Because that's a lot of money.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> We got outbid on the house of my dreams yesterday. Why couldn't I have $600K cash in my pockets when I bid on the next house?



Ask Chris for a loan.


----------



## havasu

Don't think I didn't consider calling Chris! If he would hurry and finish his garage, I'd offer him even more money for his compound.


----------



## Chris

What makes you think I have more than the two nickels I keep rubbing together for luck?

I think my neighbors place is going to be coming up for sale soon. I'm liking my compound, can't wait til I have an extra 250k for some additions and whatnot.


----------



## havasu

Don't forget the gun turrets in the 50' observation deck above the compound.


----------



## Barrie

Good day GR. View attachment 2573


Getting ready to sit down and do the taxes. View attachment 2574
View attachment 2575


----------



## havasu

I'm sorry for ya Barrie~~~


----------



## Chris

I remember the days when I used to get money back from taxes.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I remember the days when I used to get money back from taxes.



Somebody has to pay for all the illegals, uh, I mean undocumented.


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> I'm sorry for ya Barrie~~~





Chris said:


> I remember the days when I used to get money back from taxes.





oldognewtrick said:


> Somebody has to pay for all the illegals, uh, I mean undocumented.



Not a whole lot back, but at least we don't have to pay.


----------



## Rusty

On social security, don't even file.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2576



Lucky you Rusty.


----------



## havasu

Good morning all. Since I retired with a medical disability retirement, I was receiving my pension at 65% tax free status. Because my divorce took 1/2 of my pension, what I was left with is 100% tax free, so it will be interesting to find out this year from my CPA whether I have to file taxes or not. I'm guessing that I will still have to file, but everything will be zeroed out at the bottom of the form?


----------



## Rusty

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR. View attachment 2576
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you Rusty.



Just means I don't have enough income.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Good morning all. Since I retired with a medical disability retirement, I was receiving my pension at 65% tax free status. Because my divorce took 1/2 of my pension, what I was left with is 100% tax free,



Kinda like when it's one for .79 cents or two for a dollar; you got the one that was .21 cents.


----------



## zannej

My mother used to volunteer to do people's taxes for them when we were in Singapore. She was pretty good at it. Now she likes to use H&R Block software. A friend of mine was using a different company for his taxes but he tried the H&R one and got a larger return. Not sure why there was such a difference.

I admit that I wouldn't begin to know what to do with a tax form since my mother always handled that. She's good with finances.

Sorry you lost out on the house, Havasu.


----------



## havasu

Bid on another house two days ago. This time I added $6k to their asking price, and included a sappy letter on how much this house would mean to me. Yep, we once again lost out to a full price, cash offer. Looks like China is going to own all the houses soon. So the clock is ticking, we have sold this house, are in escrow, but no place to go to yet.


----------



## Chris

My neighbor works for one of those Chinese companies that is buying up homes. They own a few hundred at a time. Over the last year they have been buying more high end homes and making a lot more rentals than sales.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2578


----------



## Rusty

Cold morning, 10 degrees.


----------



## Chris

I put my super duty to the test last night. My dump truck with six yards of dirt in it snapped an axle shaft on the highway about 30 miles from my shop. I grabbed the strap out of my jeep and towed it the 30 miles back to the shop. Just over 30,000 pounds. Ford F-250 with the V10 pulled it like it wasn't even there. Knowing my luck tho I will need a tranny next week.


----------



## havasu

Should have dumped the load on the side of the road since that is how our Southern neighbors would have done it.


----------



## Chris

Believe me I was tempted several times. I wanted to take it to my house but the hill to get up there would probably cost me a tranny.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> Cold morning, 10 degrees.




They were predicting snow here last night but that forecast only lasted an hour or so.


----------



## Rusty

Crazy weather, supposed to be 70 tomorrow.


----------



## havasu

Suppose to be about 80 tomorrow. I'm headed to the lake for the weekend. Watch it be 70 degrees with 40 mph winds!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

15 degrees here this AM.  Weather man says it could be 60 degrees tomorrow.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> 15 degrees here this AM.  Weather man says it could be 60 degrees tomorrow.



I'm saying it could be 20 there tomorrow.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Suppose to be about 80 tomorrow. I'm headed to the lake for the weekend. Watch it be 70 degrees with 40 mph winds!



70 here with 40 mph winds.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> 70 here with 40 mph winds.




Wow.

Midwest?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

33 degrees this AM, going to be a nice day today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

31 to start the day and going up in the 60's and sunny...


----------



## Rusty

Riff_Raff said:


> Wow.
> 
> Midwest?


Misery (Missouri)


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, beautiful morning here. View attachment 2579


----------



## havasu

Lake havasu is beautiful this morning, as I suck down a cup of coffee while watching the sun come up.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Lake havasu is beautiful this morning, as I suck down a cup of coffee while watching the sun come up.



We're so happy for you...


----------



## Chris

I'm hurting this morning. We moved my garage yesterday. I didn't know how much junk I had stuffed in the rafters and my shed. My garage is full. So much for all that work to it.


----------



## zannej

Yikes. I hope you get feeling better soon, Chris. The garage looked awesome and I hope that you'll be able to clear some space for what you want to do in the garage.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2583


----------



## havasu

Happy Tuesday morning all.


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> Happy Tuesday morning all.



And happy Tuesday to you Havasu.


----------



## Chris

Not happy tuesday over here. My back hurts so bad I can't bend over.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> Misery (Missouri)





Crazy flat in those parts.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Lake havasu is beautiful this morning, as I suck down a cup of coffee while watching the sun come up.



You still in America or have you come back to California yet?


----------



## havasu

No, I came back on Sunday. I might head back out on Thursday, now that I've once again replaced batteries and all is running good now.


----------



## Chris

I'm gonna have a heart attack talking in that health care thread.

Seems big business is to blame for everything? Government is trying but I guess their hands are tied?


----------



## zannej

Healthcare can be a heated topic. It nearly came to virtual fisticuffs on another forum I visit. I think the government is a big part of the problem as well. One hand doesn't know what the other is doing, people are exploiting the system.... Basically its a cluster****.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I was pretty pissed with my last comment in there. I haven't been back to see if my post was deleted.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2584


Frosty morning here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Yeah, I was pretty pissed with my last comment in there. I haven't been back to see if my post was deleted.



You were placed on double secret probation...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR. View attachment 2584
> 
> 
> Frosty morning here.



Only frostys I like you get at Wendys....


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Only frostys I like you get at Wendys....



X2!!!!!!   I like them also. View attachment 2585


----------



## Chris

I'm tired of getting raped!


----------



## havasu

Don't make me pay for you since you'd rather smoke dope and flip burgers at McDonald's.


----------



## zannej

Chris said:


> I'm tired of getting raped!


I thought you said you couldn't bend over.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Don't make me pay for you since you'd rather smoke dope and flip burgers at McDonald's.



But dope is fun and I like cooking. It's been my dream to make burgers for a living.



zannej said:


> I thought you said you couldn't bend over.



It's not that I can't but when I do I can't get up. Because I'm being raped..........


I have learned in this country that it is my fault others are poor and I should pay for their things because they can't afford them.


----------



## zannej

Is your wife willing to give you a backrub, Chris? or is your back still too tender for that?

Btw, if you don't have a hot tub / jacuzzi / jetted tub you can get your doctor to write a note saying you need one for therapy and submit it to the insurance so they can pay for it (or at least part of it). We found that out too late after we bought a hot tub on a big sale at Sutherlands when my father needed something to soak in to help with his pain.


----------



## havasu

Zanne, when I was forced to retire with my bad knees, I called the IRS to find out if the government would help with the installation of a medically necessary pool, and was shot down saying that I made too much money to receive any type of compensation. Hmm, maybe this post should be on the House Repair Talk forum?


----------



## Chris

Maybe? I start physical therapy Friday. My back is ok but just hurts to sit, stand, move, lift or anything else. I toss and turn all night and now it is not because I own a business.


----------



## zannej

Havasu, I know the government won't pay for it, but the insurance should if the doctor says it is necessary for therapy. I think that it may actually really help with the therapy. 

Chris may also need to get some of those Lydocaine patches for that back. My father had to get those when his back was badly injured. He had a very high resistance to painkillers so it didn't do as much as it could have, but it helped a little.

The hot tub helped more, but then I studied a bit of massage therapy and I used to work on my father's back, legs, and feet for him. It was actually easier to do the foot massage therapy in the tub. He'd had polio as an infant, so his legs and feet had some problems.


----------



## Chris

One visit to PT and I feel 40% better. I guess I will keep going.


----------



## havasu

Good to hear...


----------



## zannej

Ok, I stand corrected. Talked to Mom and I was mistaken about jacuzzi's being covered by insurance. Bummer. Not surprising though. The insurance claimed the IRS would give a deduction, but I think Havasu already said that isn't true.

I say get the jerk who caused the accident to have his insurance cover enough for stuff like that though. It should at least cover ALL of the therapy in the years to come.

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Chris. Hopefully the PT will continue to help.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> One visit to PT and I feel 40% better. I guess I will keep going.



I didn't know PT stood for tequila...


----------



## Riff_Raff

Tequila


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2586


----------



## Chris

PT................... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zannej

PT= Prescription Tequila


----------



## oldognewtrick

So....they only wrote a prescription for one week?


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> So....they only wrote a prescription for one week?



Maybe its refillable?


----------



## Chris

Mexico is only an hour away.


----------



## MarkWood

In for the win


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> In for the win



Yeah.... Right.....


----------



## havasu

Whatdoyawin?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hats......


----------



## havasu

I still don't like hats. It messes up my do.


----------



## Rusty

Hair do or hair don't?


----------



## havasu

Hair still do's. Does yours?


----------



## Rusty

Both of them.  Haircuts are quick.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Snowing this morning, suppose to get 6-8 inches today. This will shut things down for a couple days.


----------



## oldognewtrick

We've barely got the grass covered, if it's gonna snow, let it snow...


----------



## Chris

Gonna be 81 today. It would be nice if it rained here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Took the dog for a walk and it's not snow but a layer of ice.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> Gonna be 81 today. It would be nice if it rained here.



Mudslides?


----------



## zannej

It just rained here. My dogs are all inside. The barometric pressure change is not being kind to my sinuses. Major headache right now.


----------



## havasu

This is my post so that I will finally win this Godforsaken contest.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thank goodness.


----------



## havasu

I agree wholehearteningly


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

We got closer to 10"-12" of snow. Everything is shut down for a second day.


----------



## havasu

I feel for ya Barrie. I had to run to Sam's Club yesterday to pick up more shorts. With our great weather, they are selling out quick.


----------



## zannej

My power went out last night for a few hours. I called for the automated outage reporting thing and for the first time EVER, a live person called me back to confirm that there was an outage. He said more calls were coming in for that area and that people were being sent out. 

I couldn't get to sleep until it came back on.

Electricity is nice.


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> Electricity is nice.



Then there is batteries.


----------



## zannej

Riff_Raff said:


> Then there is batteries.



Wish I had one that could run the fridge, water pump, and aircon. Stupid generators keep dying on us.

And now I'm back to excessive coughing. whee.


----------



## Chris

I win! Suckers!


----------



## zannej

suckers.


----------



## Chris

I'll take em all.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Sleet and freezing rain over night, should be a fun day.


----------



## zannej

Ugh. Sounds like some fun weather, Barrie. 
I think its supposed to freeze tonight, so I'll have to bring the doggies in.


----------



## oldognewtrick

45* here today and 2-3" of rain on top of the 2" of ice on everything. Went to 10 leaks today, my boss hit 11, our lead foreman hit 7, chipping almost 8-10" of ice out of valleys....I'm getting to old for this....and I have a dryer full of wet clothes drying right now.


----------



## Rusty

Ice last night, but reached 45 today and melted it off. During that freezing rain last night, my load of firewood arrived. It was nasty unloading it.


----------



## zannej

Ugh, reminds me that my stupid dryer isn't working and I need to figure out what's wrong with it.

I also need to light a fire under my brother's *** because he's not pulling his weight and taking the trash out. Other than cooking, he hasn't done any of his allotted chores for months. and then he had the gall to give me a 20 minute lecture about sucking it up and working... I had to stop myself from laughing at him, but I was busy driving. I finally told him to shut up because he was just repeating himself over and over. He didn't get his first job until he was already in his 30s and it lasted a little over 6 months and then he got fired and he hasn't worked since, and he thinks he's in a position to lecture me. LOL.

Sorry, venting a little.


----------



## havasu

...so they verbally accepted my offer for the house of my dreams. They even sent me two independent inspection reports on the house. There are 43 pages of problems highlighted in red ink, indicating these are dangerous/immediate safety hazards.  Uh-oh.....


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> ...so they verbally accepted my offer for the house of my dreams. They even sent me two independent inspection reports on the house. There are 43 pages of problems highlighted in red ink, indicating these are dangerous/immediate safety hazards.  Uh-oh.....





OUCH!!!!!!!! Sorry to hear, hopefully you can get things worked out.


----------



## zannej

I wonder if that's why the cash deal fell through. Perhaps its time to play hardball in the negotiations and insist that they get some of those things fixed or say that you want a lower price. At least get an estimate of how much it will cost for the critical things to be fixed and see about a price adjustment. It sounds like the guy is trying to sell a lemon for the price of a durian.


----------



## havasu

You are correct. The realtor for the seller is now saying they will provide permits for the room addition and repair all problems up to code, fix the roof and provide us with a "sound" roof certificate, but again, talk is cheap. We will receive the written response tomorrow. And if this realtor tries to piss me off much more, I think I will slit his throat and personally urinate into his gaping wound. 

Did I actually say that?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## havasu

Yep, monday morning.


----------



## Chris

So after my tires spinning more than gripping while towing my tractor I finally decided I've milked these tires long enough.


----------



## havasu

Seems like a load balance problem?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2594


----------



## havasu

Buenos dias amigos.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Seems like a load balance problem?



12,000 pounds behind 610 foot pounds of torque with 500 pounds of tongue weight. Too much power, bald tires and wet roads. Not a good combo. Didn't have any sliding issues, just no grip when taking off up hill.


----------



## zannej

havasu, I don't know if my mother knows what she's talking about, but she said that the seller HAS to fix the critical issues or else they cannot sell the house (if those issues are code violations). Otherwise they need to make some sort of agreement about lowering the price to compensate for the cost of repairs. I'm now betting that the seller knew about these problems and the "show of good faith" was to get you over a barrel so you would be more likely to agree to his terms and take a house with that many problems. But, you can still unlist your house or just not accept any offers until you are ready.

Sounds like some underhanded goings on there. I would seriously reconsider buying the place because of that crap-- unless the property and good things about the house are enough to override that. If your gut tells you to go with it, then you should, but if you are having serious reservations about it, best to move on.

Good luck!

Meanwhile, I saw my doctor for a checkup today. I'm doing better, but not cleared completely. He gave me some recommendations for how to tackle some of the problems and such. The nasal spray seemed to help with the sinuses quite a bit.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## havasu

Happy hump day everyone.


----------



## Chris

Good morning!

This is why I bought my property. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

So you are up in your castle, looking down at the little people?


----------



## Chris

Kinda like that.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> So you are up in your castle, looking down at the little people?



Telescope action; typical California.


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> Wish I had one that could run the fridge, water pump, and aircon. Stupid generators keep dying on us.
> 
> And now I'm back to excessive coughing. whee.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Rusty

Person with the best hat, wins.


----------



## Barrie

Good afternoon GR.


----------



## Chris

Hola! Busy day for me and I get to work an overnighter doing a tie in. Can't wait for the coffee buzz.


----------



## zannej

LOL. I sort of miss coffee. I haven't had any in years.

I'm getting my *** kicked by fatigue. I didn't even wake up yesterday morning-- slept until almost 8pm. I was up for about an hour and a half to take meds, eat, drink water, and then I went back to sleep until almost 3am.. Felt unsteady, kind of dizzy, and just tired. Its like a mini version of Klein-Levins syndrome. bleh.

Hope everyone else is feeling better.


----------



## Chris

Drinking my morning coffee now. Need to unload my truck of the last of our stuff from the old house and then I'm off to PT.


----------



## havasu

So are you healing ok with PT?


----------



## Chris

Yup, feeling 800% better than before. I'm not going to stop until I am 100%. Still three times a week. I'm on the bike now.


----------



## zannej

I'm glad the PT is working for you, Chris and I hope you get back to 100%. I hope the doctor was wrong about you continuing to have pain the rest of your life.

I managed to wake up enough to go to the store and pick up mom's prescription and head back home, but I had another day of feeling exhausted. I'm feeling a bit better right now. I'm not quite as foggy, but I'm tired. I need to clear some space and do some stretches and exercise at least a little.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ahhh, Saturday morning coffee......


----------



## havasu

My coffee is perking right now. I love the aroma throughout the house.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. 

Having a nice relaxing morning coffee for a change.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> Having a nice relaxing morning coffee for a change.



You need to do that once in a while.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> My coffee is perking right now. .



Old school. Wonder when percolators will be the new in thing?


----------



## havasu

Well, I guess I should have said my coffee was dripping, but that seems really stupid to say, thus the perking verb.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Beautiful day here, going to be in the 50's later in the week.


----------



## zannej

I don't know why, but the mention of percolators for some odd reason made me think of the new honey tap thing that a team in Australia designed.

Posting the link because its interesting (not asking people to donate to it-- looks like they already met and went over their target $ request) https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/flow-hive-honey-on-tap-directly-from-your-beehive

Pretty sweet.

Anyway, I'm just sitting here with my oldest cat camped on my arm/shoulder. She's been obsessed with sitting on me all day.


----------



## havasu

That's a cool idea with the honey. I wonder if this is healthy for the bees? I thought they would move unless the honey cells were emptied and expanded constantly?


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Well, I guess I should have said my coffee was dripping, but that seems really stupid to say, thus the perking verb.



Ya, dripping is generally not good.


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> That's a cool idea with the honey. I wonder if this is healthy for the bees? I thought they would move unless the honey cells were emptied and expanded constantly?



I'm not really sure on all of the details, but from what I understand, they can see when the combs are full, so they empty them and the bees just rebuild the wax. I wonder what happens with the existing wax and what someone would do if they wanted to harvest the beeswax as well. Or what they would do if ants got in to the hive or something. They've been testing it all over for years apparently and it seems that the bees like the prefabricated honeycombs. It does seem nicer than spraying the bees and trying not to crush them when they are pulling out the combs and putting the cleaned combs back.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, raining at the moment, changing to freezing rain then snow, up to 6 inches possible.


----------



## Chris

Chilly and clear here, it had been raining the last few days so it's nice. Supposed to warm up this weekend although our cold is probably still warmer than your warm.


----------



## havasu

The house that I want is still sitting on the market. Spoke to their realtor yesterday and told him that they wanted to sell the house, and I wanted to buy the house...and we only have some repairs needed that is in the way. They agreed to allow me to get a contractor in to look around, and to compensate me for their lack of maintenance.


----------



## Chris

Do you need a guy?


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I don't have a line on any contractors anymore. I need someone who can price out electrical, plumbing, drywall and roofing repairs. They would basically be using the 42 page inspection report as his project source. Can you recommend someone who fits the bill Chris?


----------



## Chris

YUP, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## havasu

I got it and left a message for Kyle to call me. I appreciate it!


----------



## Riff_Raff

The house you were within $1,500 of?


----------



## havasu

Riff_Raff said:


> The house you were within $1,500 of?



Yep, that same house. Contractor lives over an hour away and understandably, wasn't real keen on driving that distance without lots of fuel money.

Biggest issues is some idiot walked on the concrete roof, turning it into swiss cheese. The water has now penetrated the drywall, and now there is potential water damage in 2 or 3 of the bedrooms. And we all know water penetration today is mold tomorrow.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Do you need a guy?



For a moment I freaked out, I thought you turned this into a dating site...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> for a moment i freaked out, i thought you turned this into a dating site...



lol!!........


----------



## Chris

I did, I hooked up Havasu with an expensive hooker I guess.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good deal, we love "Happy Endings"


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

About 3 inches of snow with an inch of ice under it, fun,fun.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barely have the grass and streets covered here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Now its snowing like heck. Where the heck is spring? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

Spring is on vacation in California. You should come visit it sometime.


----------



## zannej

It got up to at least 80 degrees last night.. It actually felt almost hot when I opened the door. My dogs all wanted in. It was supposed to get down in the 40s or 30s later in the evening. It's been raining for the past few days now.


----------



## Rusty

10 here last night. Wind chill zero. The local weather guy thinks we are done with winter after tomorrow. Supposed to be in the 60s by Sunday.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, I'm home puttering today cause of the snow. The garage has always been cold. I was digging out some scrap wood that I'm purging that's gathered dust along the wall and felt a heck of a draft, so I took some furring strips, a plastic garbage bag and covered the drafty window. Still drafts around the frame, so I pulled off the trim boards, stuffed insulation and now I can hold 60 in here. Why I never did that before escapes me.


----------



## havasu

I just walked another 5.2 miles, but never left the room.

(while watching the 15 hour Ken Burns documentary on WWII. I'm learning alot)


----------



## zannej

Do you have a treadmill, havasu?

I'm supposed to take Mom for her jury duty on Monday but she was whining that she doesn't want to go. I told her its her "civic duty" and she said "BULL!" and then whined some more about how she doesn't want to go. LOL.

She's even less of a morning person than I am.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Temp could hit 50 today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

48* here at 11:30, sun shinning, heat wave....


----------



## havasu

Damn near 90 in my neck of the woods....well, maybe neck of the concrete.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hit 60.........


----------



## Rusty

60s today.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Another nice day. Could hit 60 degrees again.


----------



## havasu

Getting my taxes done this morning. Oh joy...


----------



## Barrie

Good luck Havasu. 

View attachment thumbsup.gif


----------



## havasu

Boy did I take it in the shorts on my taxes!


----------



## Chris

I got lucky this year and spent most my money on my company so I did well.


----------



## Barrie

Good afternoon GR. Rain and more rain.


----------



## zannej

Did you use a particular tax service, havasu? If so, which one?

My mother likes H&R Block.


----------



## havasu

I use a business CPA. I have for years, and has done my entire extended family. 

My G/F uses TurboTax. I helped her complete her taxes after my tax appointment. We sweated for 4 hours, and it was necessary to call their legal team for specific definitions. After spending $50 on the program, then an additional $19.95 to file our California State Tax, we (she) spent $69.95. My CPA charges only $75, so from this point on, we'll let her do this crap for us.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Laassst post


----------



## Chris

First post!


----------



## havasu

middle post...I'm dyslexic


----------



## Rusty

post post,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Fence post......


----------



## havasu

wrong game there Rusty


----------



## Chris

Hitching post!


----------



## havasu

Post Toasties


----------



## Rusty

Post Office


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saturday Evening Post.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Post mortem.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Post race inspection.


----------



## Rusty

Share this post 

View attachment 099796640705lg.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Deleted post.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2609


----------



## Chris

Washington post.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> Washington post.



Which you can hang on the fence post.


----------



## MarkWood

while yall are playin with that post I win!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> while yall are playin with that post I win!!



You have to post to win and you haven't done to well with that lately...,


----------



## MarkWood

Well.......I did today!


----------



## Rusty

poooooooooooosssssssssssstttttttttttt


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2611


More rain, just what we need. View attachment 2610


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hitchin post...


Rain, we've had our share, that's for sure.....


----------



## havasu

I'm in Laughlin right now. The blackjack tables have not been very nice to me this trip.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I'm in Laughlin right now. The blackjack tables have not been very nice to me this trip.



Blackjack post?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Blackjack post?



I think it's a light post...


----------



## zannej

winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## Rusty

And Havasu wins an ugly hat.


----------



## havasu

Waiting for breakfast, I threw a buck into a penny slot machine and won $6.00. Damn, why didn't I play a $thousand dollar bill?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.  View attachment 2617


Going to be a beautiful day. View attachment 2616


----------



## havasu

Why yes, it is!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sunshine and 70 today. Cue the happy feet.


----------



## oldognewtrick

http://xfinity.comcast.net/video/Ra...99972/Comcast/Today_in_Video/?cid=hero_sf_TIV

Bet Larry pee'd his pants just a little...


----------



## zannej

It was actually warm out today and I wore long sleeves. Had to get groceries from Sam's Club. Lots of chicken for my chicken dinner.

I saw a cool rainwater barrel with two faucets on it. I wanted to get it so we can catch rain and have some extra in case of emergencies (for flushing toilets and giving water to the animals).

Also saw a really cool garage idea: 






Looks like just part of the house. Kind of reminds me of something Batman would have.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Waiting for breakfast, I threw a buck into a penny slot machine and won $6.00. Damn, why didn't I play a $thousand dollar bill?



Sounds like you will next time. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR!

Mother beautiful day here.


----------



## havasu

I win losers...


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I win losers...



Whatcha gonna do with all the losers you win?


----------



## havasu

Well, just found out that we lost out on our bid for our 4th house. I guess unless you have green cash in your pocket, you will never be able to purchase a new home. Not to mention, all 4 houses were purchased by Chinese, all for cash. Welcome to Asia-America.


----------



## Rusty

Maybe you should leave California.


----------



## havasu

Rusty said:


> Maybe you should leave California.



Exactly what my G/F is trying to convince me to do.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Exactly what my G/F is trying to convince me to do.



Yabut, Cali is beautiful.


----------



## havasu

Correct, but close kids and grandkids are even beautifuler.... (I think I just made up a word?)


----------



## Chris

I need to leave here before my kids get old enough to know. I am waiting on grandparents to go and my business is here so it is hard.

There is so much rule and regulations for everything we do and we are over populated, the traffic is the worst I have ever seen. But we have beautiful weather.


----------



## Rusty

We actually have seasons here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> We actually have seasons here.



And good deer hunting where all you have to do is sit in a tree and the deer come to you...


----------



## zannej

Is it true that its illegal to capture rainwater in barrels in Cali? Someone was telling me that its considered "theft of a natural resource" but I think they might be BSing me. It just sounds ludicrous. I mean, I know there are rules about it in Utah....

I was born in California and I used to want to go back there but now it is so expensive and there are so many BS rules, I don't think I'd want to live there again. I kind of miss the weather.

I do hope you can find a good place, Havasu.


----------



## Chris

Yup illegal to catch rainwater yet they sell rainwater storage tanks so it's confusing. You can also not build a pond to retain rain water. Supposedly that water belongs to the water districts and it will effect the water tables if you hold onto some.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> Yup illegal to catch rainwater yet they sell rainwater storage tanks so it's confusing. You can also not build a pond to retain rain water. Supposedly that water belongs to the water districts and it will effect the water tables if you hold onto some.



Crazy. They would run off anyone who tried to pass that here.


----------



## havasu

I understand it is illegal in California, but thought our government was more concerned with stagnant and contaminated water, along with the breeding of mosquitoes?


----------



## Chris

There is that too. I think they either just want control or need control over most the idiots that live here.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I understand it is illegal in California, but thought our government was more concerned with stagnant and contaminated water, along with the breeding of mosquitoes?



Probably afraid the mosquitos will get big enough to be a food source. MMMM mosquito burgers.


----------



## havasu

They probably just want to tax mosquitos as a food source.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> I understand it is illegal in California



Any water consumed, must be purchased through the municipality with all the proper poisons added. Furthermore, you will be double charged for the toxic water via your sewer bill.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, still raining lightly.


----------



## Rusty

Riff_Raff said:


> Any water consumed, must be purchased through the municipality with all the proper poisons added. Furthermore, you will be double charged for the toxic water via your sewer bill.



Guess you know that fluoride Is bad for the elderly.


----------



## Chris

I'm on a well yet in my deed it states the water is owned by the local municipality.


----------



## zannej

Man, that is rather crappy. I mean, I can understand them not wanting mosquitoes-- so I can see them not wanting people storing tanks full of water that they intend to be potable. I can also understand them not wanting people to be trying to catch huge amounts of water because that might affect the water tables-- but I think that claiming the local municipality "owns" the water is total BS.

In some ways I guess I'm fortunate to live in a place that is technically deemed a flood plane (although the land survey said we are on high enough ground to avoid flooding). Nobody gives a crap if we build a pond or capture rainwater because it rains frequently and there is so much water all the time.

Speaking of mosquitoes, little bastards have been out in force. Although, I've heard people refer to the local ones as "Louisiana yard birds". Got some pretty big ones. They totally suck.

I've been doing a little bit of cleaning each day, but it doesn't seem to show. My idiot brother didn't close the freezer properly either last night or this morning so a lot of stuff had thawed. 

I think my friend borrowed my Matrix again because its not where I put it and I can't seem to find it anywhere. I went to use it last night and discovered it was gone. Of course, its entirely possible that I just put it somewhere and forgot where. I'm terrible about that.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> I think my friend borrowed *my Matrix *again because its not where I put it and I can't seem to find it anywhere.



I'm totally confused, is this a personal massager or sumthin?


----------



## glock26USMC

Howdy everyone


----------



## oldognewtrick

glock26USMC said:


> Howdy everyone



Where you been hiding?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2621


Good morning Tom.

Going to be a beautiful day.


----------



## glock26USMC

oldognewtrick said:


> Where you been hiding?


Not hiding, just lurking


----------



## Chris

I bought 30 california pepper trees. Tomorrow is gonna be a busy day.


----------



## havasu

...for your workers?


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> I'm totally confused, is this a personal massager or sumthin?



ROTFL! I meant my black & decker Matrix cordless adaptable multi-tool. Right now it has a screwdriver attachment, but it can have an oscillating attachment, sander, router, jigsaw, trim saw, impact attachment, and various other attachments for different uses. My friend can't afford to buy one so he borrows it all the time. We had a joke about having joint custody of it for awhile.


----------



## havasu

I let a friend borrow my Fein Oscillating tool recently and it was returned with 4 of my $30 blades shot to hell. No mention of this to me, and it is the last time anyone borrows this from me.


----------



## Rusty

I don't loan tools. Period!


----------



## Chris

I loan tools but I never expect to get them back in good condition, thats how I keep my friends.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I loan tools but I never expect to get them back in good condition, thats how I keep my friends.



I can't afford to replace them.


----------



## Chris

Either can I. Really I pick and choose who borrows things. You screw me once you don't get to borrow anything anymore. I am missing two code readers and both people that borrowed tgem swear they gave them back and I lost them.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Beautiful day here in South Central Kentucky.


----------



## Rusty

Rained all night here. Rain again this afternoon. Been in the 70s, possible snow Thursday night.


----------



## Chris

Gonna be in the 90's this week, not looking forward to it.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> I can't afford to replace them.



Your tools or your friends? 


I don't lend precision tools.

As fpr my friends, I don't have any I wouldn't loan things to.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2622


70's today, chance of sever thunderstorms.


----------



## Chris

I'm gonna try and get 30 trees planted today after PT. Glad I own tractors.


----------



## havasu

I bet they will look great in 5-10 years.


----------



## Chris

Hope so, they are all saplings now. I can't justify spending 150 bucks a tree when I need 30.


----------



## Chris

In traction at PT for the win.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> Guess you know that fluoride Is bad for the elderly.




It's bad for everybody. Anything that displaces iodine is a toxin.


----------



## zannej

Hope your back is doing better, Chris. 

Singapore put fluoride in the water, but it never bothered me. The water in Guam was awful though. A ton of people on my housing area in Dededo village were getting kidney stones. We were told the water was safe to drink, but when someone came to service the water heater he said "hell no" and said that there had recently been a break in a line and that the water had been contaminated.

We also learned that if we traveled to Saipan that we needed to bring our own water because the tapwater and even the stuff in the water cooler in the hotel was not potable.

Meanwhile, I'm cursing the people who designed the flush valve assembly thing with the hose that doesn't want to come off and when it finally does, your hand flies and you hit your knuckles on the inside of the tank. But at least I was able to get the thing taken apart. I had an easier time than the dude in the video I watched earlier.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.  View attachment 2623


We got a nice tstorm going on.


----------



## Rusty

Riff_Raff said:


> It's bad for everybody. Anything that displaces iodine is a toxin.



Read an article recently where pediatricians said it shouldn't be in children's water either.


----------



## zannej

Well, I'm glad I didn't buy the fluoride water treatment stuff for my cat's water then.


----------



## Chris

It's 94 out!


----------



## havasu

And now, with no new house with no new pool, I am sad as hell.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wanna borrow my tent?


----------



## havasu

Got a blow up pool I could borrow?


----------



## oldognewtrick

No, but what about a slightly used blow up doll?


----------



## havasu

Is that one of the "tools" that Chris loaned out to you?


----------



## Chris

Don't worry about what tools I loan out!


----------



## havasu

As someone told me about a fellow colleague today, "About as useless as a dildo with dead batteries"

Love it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Don't worry about what tools I loan out!



Do you have any patch kits? She's not real spur friendly...


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Do you have any patch kits? She's not real spur friendly...



Your on your own there. Maybe try a bicycle shop?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2624



Bit on the cool side this morning, only 24 degrees.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2625


----------



## havasu

Happy lazy Sunday morning.


----------



## zannej

Oh, I wish it were happy for me... 
My 300 year old live oak tree is dying. It just dropped a huge branch with a very large chunk (I'd say about 6' high) and the insides look like mud.


----------



## havasu

Very majestic.


----------



## zannej

Wish I had more pics of the tree when it was in better health. It was once a very beautiful tree. Now its falling apart. Poor thing. I don't want to have it cut down, but I don't want the remnants to fall on my house (or to fall on the closer oak tree and knock it down onto the house)


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> And now, with no new house with no new pool, I am sad as hell.





oldognewtrick said:


> Wanna borrow my tent?




He just needs to find a bridge next to a river; problem solved.


----------



## glock26USMC

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. View attachment 2628


----------



## Chris

Morning! I'm tired! Need a vacation.


----------



## zannej

Monday is better thus far. heard from a tree service and the guy sometimes comes out to this area, so hopefully I can get a consultation and find out if my tree can be saved or not.


----------



## havasu

zannej said:


> Monday is better thus far. heard from a tree service and the guy sometimes comes out to this area, so hopefully I can get a consultation and find out if my tree can be saved or not.



I was hoping you were gunna say this. That tree is just too old to just chop down unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> I was hoping you were gunna say this. That tree is just too old to just chop down unless absolutely necessary.



I know! And back in the 80s they said it only had 2 years to live. The live oak was given about 5 more years. 

I literally cried when I thought we were going to have to cut them down several years ago. I used to climb the live oak. The water oak used to have a tire swing on it. Water oaks don't live as long as live oaks, and the poor thing is in bad shape. I hate to see old trees cut down-- hell, I don't even like having to cut down the small trees that spring up near the house-- but I have to. I tried transplanting some of the sassafras trees, but they didn't survive.


----------



## zannej

The good news is the arborist said the tree still has "a lot of life in it" and that it can be saved. The bad news is that its going to cost over $7k to trim up both trees. It's over $11k if we get them to remove the dead tree from the barn. My mother acted like I had personally knocked the branches off and caused the damage when she heard the price. Sheesh. She wanted the water oak cut down, but I explained that cutting it down would actually be more expensive than trimming it up.

IF we get them to take the tree off the barn its about $3500. All told, its not actually as bad as I expected, but its still a lot of money.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Did you check and see if the Ins Co will pay for removal of the trees that have landed on structure?


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> Did you check and see if the Ins Co will pay for removal of the trees that have landed on structure?



Our insurance company dumped us after the last claim. They gave bogus reasons for it... Jerkwads. They didn't even pay for the removal of the tree from the barn when we reported the damage. A week later a branch fell on the pickup truck. Then we got notice that our insurance was canceled. They said the policyholder didn't live there (total bs), there were holes in the siding of the house (also BS-- the siding is in great condition), and there was debris in the yard-- yeah.. the debris from the trees and branches that just fell... 

I'm not in the best mood today. Just got back from seeing my friend in the ER.He flipped his truck and has a massive concussion and broken arm. He wasn't even conscious when I went in. He woke up somewhat, but was still out of it. Going to see him tomorrow bc they will probably keep him a few days.


----------



## havasu

Hope your friend is currently getting better.


----------



## zannej

He had them worried with swelling around his brain, but I'm guessing it went down on its own. He's currently in surgery for his arm. Kid is going to have it rough when he wakes up. Meanwhile, his family members are "blowing up" his girlfriend's phone and asking questions about how he's doing. My brother house-sit for them last night and kept their kitten company. He's going to feed their pets and then come home for a bit before we head up to visit him. I'm sure there will be a LOT of people visiting.


----------



## havasu

That's good to hear.


----------



## Rusty

Tornado season is in full bloom. There was 10 just south of us this evening.


----------



## Chris

I'll keep my earthquakes.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I'll keep my earthquakes.



We have a few mild ones of those too. Did you know that the biggest recorded earthquake in the U.S. was in Missouri? In 1804, the Mississippi River flowed backwards.


----------



## zannej

I'm worried about hurricane season since we don't currently have insurance. Speaking of which, my friend doesn't have medical insurance.

Found out more about what happened: The tire rod on his truck broke and the wheels came loose. The passenger said the truck started swerving and he was trying to regain control, but then the truck flipped and started rolling. Both had seatbelts on. It landed more heavily on his side and it ended up with him trapped inside. Jaws of life had to be used to get him out and a helicopter had to take him to the hospital. Airbags knocked some of his teeth out, I think the roof of the truck conked him on the head giving him the concussion, fractured the c7 vertebrate in his neck, broke his arm clean through the bicep and several of his fingers. They had to put 8 rods in his arm. I've been visiting him and the nurses think I'm his mother. LOL. His birth made an appearance briefly (because his sisters desperately wanted to see him) and put on airs. I managed to stop myself from punching her out before she finally left. Took his girlfriend to the store to get some stuff. His favorite shirt got cut open, so I got him a new shirt (not the same as the one that got cut, but a pretty cool one). He was able to walk a little bit today but its exhausting for him, so he's sleeping now. One doctor thinks he'll be able to come home Monday and another thinks maybe tomorrow. He'll be in a neck brace for 8 weeks, but he's alive and not paralyzed.

I'll take a tree branch falling on my fence any day over something like this though.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Me thinks you need to call an insurance agent and get the place insured...take a lesson from your friend.


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> Me thinks you need to call an insurance agent and get the place insured...take a lesson from your friend.



I want to, but we can't get it re-insured until we get things fixed: We need to get the trees fixed, the branches hauled off, the barn fixed (or torn down), the fence fixed, the yard all cleaned up, the house all cleaned up so we don't have boxes piled up everywhere, and such before the house can be insured again. We may have to replace the back steps (siding people broke them when they were doing the siding and didn't replace them so its piled up cinderblocks). Also need to get the carport fixed or replaced. My injured friend was going to help with some of that stuff, but I don't think he'll be in any condition to help for a long time. But I'm just glad he's alive and not paralyzed.

Some of the stuff will require hiring people to help because it is beyond my capabilities, but my mother flip flops on the issue. She wants things to magically be fixed without spending any money on fixing it. And things would not be so bad now if she had listened to me when I said we needed to get things fixed a long time ago. I will just have to broach the subjects when she's in a good mood and get my sister to back me up on things.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> I'll keep my earthquakes.




Zackley!!!

 As a Californian living in Kansas once told me, "With an earthquake, there is very little you can do. Living in the Midwest, I have spent many hours in a hole, waiting for a tornado that never arrives."


----------



## zannej

You should steer clear of Guam. It has earthquakes AND typhoons. I was glad the military housing I was in was built to be a bomb shelter. I peeked out the window when supertyphoon Paka was raging through. I saw trashcans and all sorts of stuff flying by. The wind was howling like crazy. Fortunately the eye of the storm sat over my area for about 45min while it tore the hell out of the rest of the island. Well, fortunate for me-- not so fortunate for the rest of the island. The storm itself was larger than the island.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Now that you mentioned typhoons , our transport landed in Kadina Okinawa in 1966.  After many hours on a crowded aircraft we finally touched down. Escorted to a cement wall barracks we found the mess hall, and later passed out in cots.  Several hours later we were awaken to quickly grab our gear and head to the plane.  A typhoon was closing in and we were to leave quickly. As we huddled in the lawn chair seating the plane came to life only to start on fire.  A quick exit to another C-123.  As we rolled out on the runway the flaming image of the aircraft was visible. The Marine Corps squeezed the last bit of life from that flying machine. May it rest in peace.
No visual of the typhoon but we landed in the middle of darkness, flares, and gun fire.  Welcome to south east Asia.


----------



## oldognewtrick

SRC, thank you for your service to our country!


----------



## zannej

Glad you made it out alive, SRC.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Look what the Easter Bunnie brought. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

The rabbit must have acquired a UPS delivery assist because he couldn't drag a box that large.  No matter, nice tool.  I have two grinders, a Milwaukee which has the grinding disk and a Dewalt with a cut off.  Both corded .  Got tired of replacing batteries on previous models.  For my usage I like 110 volts.  Sure cords get in the way, their a pain, but never a need to recharge.  That is why there are so many choices for different needs. 99% of my work is in the shop where a receptacle is available. Hope it works out well for you.  Can't go wrong with more work savers.


----------



## Chris

Thats sweet Oldog, I want one.

As for the corded, cordless debate, I have two corded myself and a cordless for small stuff. I love the cordless but it eats batteries.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I didnt know I wanted one , but I'm real happy happy with my Milwaukee battery tools. My dewalts always have dead batteries unless i first charge them up. Corded definitely  has it's advantages.


----------



## Chris

I am very slowly switching over to Milwaukee myself, they are good tools.


----------



## Riff_Raff

The 20v LIon stuff really runs for a long time.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> The 20v LIon stuff really runs for a long time.



A BIG improvement over NiCad, that's for sure.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Nice little morning thunderstorm wake up.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Been raining off an on last nite, all morning and looking like the rest of the week. Looks like a weeks v cation. For the roofer....


----------



## Chris

I wish it would rain for a week or three.

I made a coyote watered today. Hopefully it keeps them from eating my pipes. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rusty

Severe weather again.


----------



## havasu

Rusty said:


> Severe weather again.



Us too. We have 5 MPH winds and it is drizzling outside.


----------



## Rusty

Tornado went just south last night. Already under a severe T storm warning this morning. Under a watch all day.


----------



## zannej

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, Rusty. 

Havasu, any luck on house #5?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Were in the 30s.  With the damp humid air and wind ( gusts up to 20 mph ) it feels like winter without snow.  The windmill will probably need new bearings.


----------



## Rusty

In the 80s here, back In the 40s tomorrow night, chance of tornados both days.
Skipped class today. My autistic son doesn't drive. Couldn't leave him by himself in case it gets bad.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hoping all is well Rusty.


----------



## havasu

zannej said:


> Havasu, any luck on house #5?



Yep, since I canned our gutless realtor and brought in some big gun realtors, all repairs are being made without any resistance. We had the inspection today, so I was able to sniff around the house for 3-4 hours without anyone watching over my back. With any luck, escrow will close on May 5th, and I'll be moving on that weekend.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Good luck Havasu, Rusty.


----------



## havasu

Good morning and since this is the "last post wins" ...well, I win.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Good morning and since this is the "last post wins" ...well, I win.



And now, you don't.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> And now, you don't.



What he said.................


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> Yep, since I canned our gutless realtor and brought in some big gun realtors, all repairs are being made without any resistance. We had the inspection today, so I was able to sniff around the house for 3-4 hours without anyone watching over my back. With any luck, escrow will close on May 5th, and I'll be moving on that weekend.



Excellent news! Glad you got some better realtors. 

The realtor who is handling my late friend's house is absolutely worthless. The "for sale" sign keeps falling down and he doesn't care. He doesn't do jack squat to promote other than a tiny cheap blurb in one small newspaper. I'm trying to convince my friend's son to get a new realtor and list it on Zillow. They already dropped the price to $75k (down from $90k) and it is technically 3 properties all in one fence with two houses on it.

I had a decent experience with a realtor when I was looking for a place in New Mexico. I felt bad for her at one of the places because an angry neighbor came over to complain that he didn't want people driving on his driveway to get to the house she was showing-- what he was calling his driveway was an open road and the only way to get to that house. Apparently his daughter had lived at the house and then gotten divorced and the house was foreclosed. He had altered the fenceline to include some of that house's property in his area and said that he wanted to keep it. He was wanting info from our realtor about declaring that people couldn't drive there and she said he'd have to contact the realtor who was handling that property-- she was just showing it. I could just see how mortified she was when the guy came up to stir up trouble, because I'm pretty sure in her mind the guy was costing her a sale. But we didn't like the place anyway. 

Here's a question: Does your realtor show you houses that don't meet the criteria you set forth? Like, if you said x number of bedrooms, did the gutless one show you places with fewer bedrooms than required?

My mother was complaining that every time we were looking for a house, they always showed her places with only 2 or 3 bedrooms when she said she only wanted to look at places with 4.


----------



## havasu

My old realtor asked what we wanted and she just plugged in the parameters into the MLS search feature, so we would get any and all houses for sale that were within those restrictions. My new realtor paid attention to our wants and needs, and offered anything close to what we wanted. That is their job. Just because I said I'd like to live above "A" street, that doesn't mean that something one block south of "A" street wouldn't work for me.


----------



## zannej

Sweet! Glad the new realtor is working better. 

I remember my parents telling me that in the late 70s they were looking for a house in Georgia (because my father was going to the FLETC there) and the real estate agent was refusing to show them houses in one of the neighborhoods-- houses that they saw listed in ads and were less expensive. When they finally asked about it, the guy said "I can't take you there. That's where the Negroes live!" /facepalm


----------



## havasu

When I listed this house for sale, a neighbor I've never spoken to before came over to inquire about the for sale sign in the lawn. She said to me, "You know, if you ask enough for your house, you'll get those undesirables from buying your house." When I asked what she was talking about, she said "well, you know, them blacks or Mexicans!" I just shook my head and shut the door. 

By the way...the lady who bought this house I heard was a nice, recently retired Hispanic woman. Good for her!


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> When I listed this house for sale, a neighbor I've never spoken to before came over to inquire about the for sale sign in the lawn. She said to me, "You know, if you ask enough for your house, you'll get those undesirables from buying your house." When I asked what she was talking about, she said "well, you know, them blacks or Mexicans!" I just shook my head and shut the door.
> 
> By the way...the lady who bought this house I heard was a nice, recently retired Hispanic woman. Good for her!



ROTFL! Oh man.. I bet that racist neighbor is really going to *love* that. Karma!!

When my father was in Georgia there was a place that was leasing apartments to a lot of the people coming for training at FLETC and one day the owner of it came to my father and told him that he didn't want any "Messicans" coming in. There were quite a few Hispanic agents and agents-in-training. So my father posted a note on the bulletin board with a quote from the guy. Later the guy came back and said "I heard you blacklisted me!" and my father said "No, I just let people know about your preferences for tenants." That guy was such a jackass.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Going to be a nice so I guess it's cut the grass day.


----------



## zannej

I had to share havasu's story about the racist neighbor with the rest of my family.  Got a good chuckle from them.

Been without water all night because something went wrong with the sensor on the float valve and the holding tank overflowed while the pump kept going-- but the jet pump to take water out of it and push it to the house wasn't running. I suspect the water splashed on it and it had some safety shutoff-- at least I hope. I really hope it didn't get fried.

On a side note, every time I load this site on my desktop it makes me login-- but it doesn't on the sister sites or on my laptop. I tried going through various menus to find the "keep me logged in" thing, but couldn't find it. Anyone know if there is one and where I can find it?


----------



## havasu

For some reason or another, Austin removed the "keep me logged in" button, saying it was now unnecessary.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> For some reason or another, Austin removed the "keep me logged in" button, saying it was now unnecessary.



I am beginning to think that Austin was a figment of our imagination.
The picture of the admin on here doesn't look like Austin.


----------



## havasu

Maybe so, but I just talked with him via email. 

He responded to Zanne..."Is she getting logged out? The remember me function is now automatic. We had to many people complaining about having to click the button."


----------



## havasu

This is Austin's new adventure with Keith:

http://www.homebrewsupply.com/


----------



## Chris

I need to brew again.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I think I'd like to start. I'd like to try wine making, but he says it takes alot longer than beer making.


----------



## Chris

Yes, wine is easy to make but good wine is not easy to make and takes forever and a day. I have done it and my wifes uncle does it yearly so I will stick to drinking his. Beer is nice because it takes about a month from brew to drinking if you do it right. Wine is six months plus.


----------



## zannej

I wonder if it has something to do with cookies and maybe its blocking them on this site for some reason. I don't know. Not sure why it would be logging me out, but its not a big deal.

The guy who tried to fix the pump came back again and fixed it and tested it for awhile to make sure it was operating properly and that the pump would run when the float was down but stop when the float was up. It's the same mechanism that I've had problems with for years where it just sticks somewhat and it doesn't shut off when it should. First time it ever overflowed though. I think I heard him spraying it with WD-40 or something. And I'm glad that I replaced the faucet next to the back door because I used it to test the water pressure and make sure the water was working properly. And the guy didn't charge for a second visit (which is unusual around here). I was expecting he was going to charge for coming out again (because the water had been running when he left) but he said he did something wrong when he hooked the wires so it was at his expense.

Gonna take mom in so she can get bloodwork done and am trying to work up the nerve to get my blood drawn too. We'll see if I chicken out when I get to the doctor's office. I just hate needles so much-- thinking about it makes my arrhythmia act up.


----------



## havasu

Sorry Zanne, but to me it sounds like you are just making excuses for not getting your blood drawn. Are you concerned what the tests will reveal? Are you hiding under the saying....what you don't know won't hurt you? Just bite the bullet and get it done. Any problems at this point can be fixed. If you wait, it just may be too late. 

We all deal with uncomfortable things in life, but it is done for a reason. Do I like my annual medical exam once a year, where the doctor with hands the size of small backhoes, crawls up my butt to play with my prostate? Hell no! Do I like a 25' garden hose up my arse every few years to look at my tonsils? Hell no! I do it because I want to be healthy, to see my grandkids grow, and to remain on these forums where I can laugh, cry and have fun with all my faceless friends, which are truly friends!


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ you forgot the bionic replacements.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I need to brew again.



No excusses, just do it!


----------



## Chris

The mental picture of Mark with a garden hose up his *** has turned me off for brewing.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I think he enjoys it way to much...


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> Sorry Zanne, but to me it sounds like you are just making excuses for not getting your blood drawn. Are you concerned what the tests will reveal? Are you hiding under the saying....what you don't know won't hurt you? Just bite the bullet and get it done. Any problems at this point can be fixed. If you wait, it just may be too late.
> 
> We all deal with uncomfortable things in life, but it is done for a reason. Do I like my annual medical exam once a year, where the doctor with hands the size of small backhoes, crawls up my butt to play with my prostate? Hell no! Do I like a 25' garden hose up my arse every few years to look at my tonsils? Hell no! I do it because I want to be healthy, to see my grandkids grow, and to remain on these forums where I can laugh, cry and have fun with all my faceless friends, which are truly friends!



LOL! I shouldn't laugh at your suffering, but you described it in such a humorous way. I remember my uncle saying he could have sworn the proctologist was trying to get to his tonsils during an exam.

I really want to know the results to see if there's anything wrong with my thyroid or if I need medicine for anything, but I have a phobia of needles because of some bad experiences in the past. It's the waiting part that usually is the worst. I just get a lot of anxiety and I get psychosomatic pains thinking about it. Its usually not so bad when I'm actually getting a shot or blood drawn, but I sort of psych myself out while waiting and thinking about it. Good thing there was nobody else in the waiting room, because I was pacing like crazy. I even get anxious about other people getting blood drawn and I can't watch people get shots or blood drawn- needles poking into skin is one of the few things I cover my eyes on when I'm watching movies or tv.

So, its not about any fear of the results-- its all about the needle thing.

That said, I came close to chickening out, but I just took deep breaths and reminded myself that I barely feel the needle most of the time and that I've had cat scratches that are worse. I went and got it done and just pinched my leg to distract myself from the needle in my arm. started to get a little woozy, got a bruise at the needle site and my muscle is knotted in that arm, but I got it over with. Hopefully I'll get the results next week. I just wish they had a way to get the results without needles. And hopefully they will finally post the results of the urinalysis on my patient portal. I had to ask about it because they never posted it and I wanted to look at the results before the appointment (since the appointment was so far off).


----------



## Rusty

I hate needles too, but sometimes you do what you must. 

Sunday, I am going to a Royals game with the Cub scouts. The traffic will be horrible (200 miles round trip for me) and they are calling for T storms. But, I have three grandsons in the pack. So I have to go.


----------



## havasu

I hope you're not taking your work van?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Beautiful day here, to bad I got called into work.


----------



## zannej

Rusty, yeah. I had to keep telling myself "I need to do this" when I decided to not back out of getting blood drawn. I hate that I get that worked up over it, but its something I'm trying to work on. I used to have a severe phobia of heights. I couldn't go near windows on a second floor and would get vertigo.

Meanwhile, I refilled my cat's water bowl after the water got turned back on. She stuck her nose in it pulled back and then turned to give me a WTF expression. It was too murky for her so I had to dump it, rinse the bowl, and fill it again and hope the tap water would come out clearer. Cat still gave me WTF expression. After 3 clearings I finally just decided to leave it. Poor picky kitty. I can't really blame her though. She's snuggling me right now.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

One more day till I head to Bristol for the NASCAR race.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> One more day till I head to Bristol for the NASCAR race.



Don't forget to wave, we'll be watching...


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Bad enough on tv..... turn left, left, left.  About ten minutes is all I can stand.  No body races till the last fifty laps.  It would be more interesting if the had 2 or 3 races included in the total distance.
Can't imagine fighting crowds, sitting in the sun , watching activities a quarter mile away.  Sounds more like work.


----------



## oldognewtrick

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Can't imagine fighting crowds, sitting in the sun , watching activities a quarter mile away.  Sounds more like work.



Different strokes for different folks, me, I like sitting on a beach and watching bikinis....


----------



## zannej

I think for me, watching Nascar is akin to counting sheep or watching golf.. It puts me to sleep. But I know some people who really love it.

I don't like beaches either-- too much sand and sun. LOL. I'd take an indoor pool where I could float on top of the water and not get sunburned.

On a side note, does anyone know of some good faucet mount water filters that aren't huge? I saw some of the Pur filters had bad reviews.


----------



## Rusty

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Bad enough on tv..... turn left, left, left.  About ten minutes is all I can stand.  No body races till the last fifty laps.  It would be more interesting if the had 2 or 3 races included in the total distance.
> Can't imagine fighting crowds, sitting in the sun , watching activities a quarter mile away.  Sounds more like work.



I agree. I would rather watch the local 1/4 mile dirt track races.


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Don't forget to wave, we'll be watching...





StingRayCaretaker said:


> Bad enough on tv..... turn left, left, left.  About ten minutes is all I can stand.  No body races till the last fifty laps.  It would be more interesting if the had 2 or 3 races included in the total distance.
> Can't imagine fighting crowds, sitting in the sun , watching activities a quarter mile away.  Sounds more like work.





zannej said:


> I think for me, watching Nascar is akin to counting sheep or watching golf.. It puts me to sleep. But I know some people who really love it.
> 
> I don't like beaches either-- too much sand and sun. LOL. I'd take an indoor pool where I could float on top of the water and not get sunburned.
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know of some good faucet mount water filters that aren't huge? I saw some of the Pur filters had bad reviews.





Rusty said:


> I agree. I would rather watch the local 1/4 mile dirt track races.



The tickets were given to me, kinda hard not to pass up. 

Myself I would rather go to an NHRA event. I love drag racing.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Totally, 1/4 mile tracks are racers looking for the last lap and any way to be first.  Nascar has a dog and pony show parading forty plus cars around a large groomed arena filled with ..... of all things "  speed limits ".
Yes its not for everyone.  Glad for those who have their little scanners , big name tee shirts , Earnhart jackets, binoculars, and don't forget the expensive beer / exclusive phone service.
Give me the local 1/4 miler out for an afternoon of fun or.......
a 427 BBC with low restriction mufflers heading down the highway.

Now, beaches are a different story.  Changing scenery , the water, the sand, did I mention the scenery  with very little textile influence.  What's NOT to like ?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Barrie said:


> The tickets were given to me, kinda hard not to pass up.
> 
> Myself I would rather go to an NHRA event. I love drag racing.




Went to the Kansas NHRA event.  A lot of cool iron.  Can't believe the hp those engines make, and the noise is out of hearing range.
Soon they will have speed limits and restrict tracks to 1/8 mile closing another mark in history.


----------



## Rusty

Watched my nephew run 1/4 mile dirt for years. He was points champ almost every year. I raced one year and wasn't very good at it.


----------



## zannej

Stingray, I guess it depends on the beach you go to. I used to walk over Tanguisson Beach in Guam -- which had water polluted from military testing so nobody was supposed to actually enter the water. We'd hike a little ways along the beach and then head into the jungle a bit and find a place called "Lost Pond" that was just a small freshwater pond with a rope swing set up. That was a nice play to hang out. We could still have the ocean view from one angle, but we could play in the freswater pond.


----------



## havasu

I had my G/F's surprise 60th birthday last night. We fed 40 adults and 2 kids, along with an open bar for 3 hours. Cost me ~$1400.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I had my G/F's surprise 60th birthday last night. We fed 40 adults and 2 kids, along with an open bar for 3 hours. Cost me ~$1400.



And none of us was invited.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> And none of us was invited.



yeah, what's up with that? At her next 60th, we expect an invite...


----------



## Chris

I could have made that bar tab a couple hundred more for you.


----------



## Rusty

Well, Mark tell her Happy Birthday. I celebrated for her with a can of Pringles and a Coke.


----------



## havasu

Who-wee Rusty, you are really livin' on the edge!


----------



## Chris

Havasu, sell me your Warlock.


----------



## havasu

Sure thing buddy. I had a neighbor offer me $30K and even test drove it. Really loved it. His partner's little ***** of a wife said either Hallett or nothing. He settles for a 24' Hallett, which is 8 years older, and paid the same. Seriously, we could work a deal. I'm spending too much time dealing with this new house and can't even consider thinking about Havasu. 

View attachment IMG_0167.jpg


----------



## Chris

What are the specs on it? What kind of fuel consumption? Any more pictures? It's pretty much what I am in the market for.


----------



## havasu

It is a 2001 Warlock World Class 25', has a 454 high output EFI. Puts out 385 horsepower. All stock except for the billet sea strainer. It has a 50 gallon gas tank and cruises 50 MPH at 3900 RPMS. At that speed it can go all day. With wide open throttle, 5100 RPMS, it will go about 70, depending on passengers, wake, wind, and fuel. Seats 13 persons. Dual batteries, spare stainless 4 blade 24 pitch prop, snap in canvas cockpit, pass thru and bow cover, which is great for towing, and full soft canvas boat cover, good for storage. It has Gaffrig marine gauges, new iPOD-iPhone-USB six speaker stereo with waterproof remote and blue tooth, Mercury Racing kiekhaefer 24" trim tabs, Mercury Racing steering stabilizer, out drive shower, air-entrapment hull, fully carpeted interior with lots of storage under all seats and behind the cuddy cabin, lower cuddy cabin dual bench seats (great for kids for napping), drop down front seat stand up bolsters, all stainless/powdercoated grab rails and seat brackets, dual batteries with Perko switch, built in fire suppression system, with additional Halon fire extinguisher, and additional B/C extinguisher, drop down windshield blades, electric ram engine hatch, dual bilge pumps, one manual and other is automatic, pop up bow light, two axle Trail-Rite powder coated trailer with low profile rims, with matching spare. Was body strengthened for racing, first 25' World Class popped out of mold and boat was used as the prototype for production boat, was used for all sales literature, designed by Carter Reed. Last I looked, I had 182 hours on the entire boat, which was built in August, 2000. 

View attachment cellphone pics 651.jpg


View attachment Havasu pics (74).jpg


View attachment havasu pics (102).jpg


View attachment havasu pics (144).jpg


View attachment normal_25wc_main.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ill start the bidding at a $100.00.


----------



## Riff_Raff

...............a hole in the water.


----------



## Chris

I'll bid $200 cash American.


----------



## havasu

I'll bid $201...wait..what?


----------



## Chris

$202 and you fill the tank.


----------



## havasu

$203 and I will drill some holes in the bottom for ventilation.


----------



## Chris

Deal! I have corks...............


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Looks like a great day to get some outside chores done.


----------



## Rusty

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> Looks like a great day to get some outside chores done.



Like putting corks in a boat.


----------



## Chris

We have a small storm coming in, I couldn't be more happy! Living here is like living in the Sahara desert, we welcome any water we can get. Still a great day to get some outside work done, I will be pulling weeds and tearing out old bushes.


----------



## zannej

Its snake season out here. One of my dogs got bitten on the mouth yesterday. Her entire face got all swollen up. Took her to the vet and got her some shots.

This morning I woke up to the sound of blades cutting branches and saw a tractor with some sort of boom or something with a spinning blade on the end cutting down small trees and branches outside my yard-- only it was cutting some of them in a way that it was knocking them down onto my fence and into my yard. I went out to see WTF was going on and the guy got off the tractor to talk to me. Then I heard another noise and saw that his buddy was in another tractor with a bushhog and was driving around in my side field-- right on top of my field lines. I explained to the first guy that my field lines were there and that while it was ok to drive perpendicular over them and not linger, that it was an absolute no no to drive lengthwise on them. And that is just what the other guy was doing. He rolled up and I told him that he was on my field lines and he said "Ok" and didn't budge-- even after I told him "move NOW!" to try to get him to move off of them. He just sat there like a dumbass. So then his friend told him to move. I should have recorded it, but I left my phone in the house.. I swear, if my field lines got crushed, I will be so pissed... I need a grumpy cat emoticon for my mood today. LOL. I want to print out Grumpy Cat's face with a "Get off my lawn!" message. Anyway, the dudes are trimming stuff around the powerlines. There were some branches touching the lines. He said something about being surprised the power doesn't fluctuate-- actually it does fluctuate. Hopefully this will fix it.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> We have a small storm coming in, I couldn't be more happy! Living here is like living in the Sahara desert, we welcome any water we can get. Still a great day to get some outside work done, I will be pulling weeds and tearing out old bushes.



We are at that time of year where it rains every day. Sunshine one minute, heavy rain and hail the next.
Still trying to work on  a 5x8 trailer. Every time I get the tools out, it rains.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Got the grass cut and trimming done, garden planted before the rain came yesterday.


----------



## zannej

My dog's face is no longer swollen and she seems to be fine now, but I'm still giving her the meds the vet prescribed.

Rusty, that is like the weather out here. One minute its all sunny and then rain.. It can't make up its mind.


----------



## havasu

Ever figure what kind of snake bit the dog?


----------



## Rusty

The most common snakes here are Republicans and Democrats.


----------



## Chris

Those are poisonous ones.


----------



## oldognewtrick

No more alarm clocks till the weekend (happy feet)


....but why are the weekends so short...


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

zannej said:


> My dog's face is no longer swollen and she seems to be fine now, but I'm still giving her the meds the vet prescribed.
> 
> Our dog had a lump under his jaw.  It wasn't tender or anything.  Came in all the sudden, kind of scary.  Took him to the vet.  They drew several samples which appeared to be clear fluid.  $200 dollars later with a couple antibiotic pills he was just fine.  No explanation what it could have been but sure glad he has a clean bill of health.  Have to admit he sure was a gentleman letting those samples be taken.


----------



## zannej

I don't know for sure what kind of snake, but I'm guessing it was a copperhead or cottonmouth. Copperheads are pretty common around here. One time someone came to look at the satellite dish that was having problems and he brought his kid. The kid stepped on a copperhead, but it was too lethargic to do anything about it.

I'm still giving my dog her 1.5 pills twice per day. 

StingRay, it seems sometimes they get inflammation like that. It's weird. I hate when they get the nasty infections though.

Had a cat that got bitten by dogs and it got infected. I took her to the vet, but the vet missed the bites and said she had no punctures (because he didn't look very well). One day I was petting the cat and noticed a huge lump. I also noticed a scab. I took a damp paper towel and started wiping to clean it up and a plug of fur with the scab came out and this nasty liquid started gushing out and smelled like sour milk. Apparently the pressure had been hurting and the cat literally sighed in relief when the stuff came out. I started squeezing the liquid out and then puss started coming out of 5 more spots on her. I had to trim her fur up to see all of the punctures, cleaned her up, wiped the wounds with hydrogen peroxide, put triple antibiotic cream on and took her back to the vet for more antibiotics.

I have some pets that are good about going to the vet and others that completely freak out. One of mine actually had to be sedated before being taken to the vet because he would have a full-on panic attack.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Bad thunderstorms in the forecast today.


----------



## havasu

good morning everyone in this universe.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

zannej said:


> I don't know for sure what kind of snake, but I'm guessing it was a copperhead or cottonmouth. Copperheads are pretty common around here. One time someone came to look at the satellite dish that was having problems and he brought his kid. The kid stepped on a copperhead, but it was too lethargic to do anything about it.
> 
> I'm still giving my dog her 1.5 pills twice per day.
> 
> StingRay, it seems sometimes they get inflammation like that. It's weird. I hate when they get the nasty infections though.
> 
> Had a cat that got bitten by dogs and it got infected. I took her to the vet, but the vet missed the bites and said she had no punctures (because he didn't look very well). One day I was petting the cat and noticed a huge lump. I also noticed a scab. I took a damp paper towel and started wiping to clean it up and a plug of fur with the scab came out and this nasty liquid started gushing out and smelled like sour milk. Apparently the pressure had been hurting and the cat literally sighed in relief when the stuff came out. I started squeezing the liquid out and then puss started coming out of 5 more spots on her. I had to trim her fur up to see all of the punctures, cleaned her up, wiped the wounds with hydrogen peroxide, put triple antibiotic cream on and took her back to the vet for more antibiotics.
> 
> I have some pets that are good about going to the vet and others that completely freak out. One of mine actually had to be sedated before being taken to the vet because he would have a full-on panic attack.



The dog don't mind the vet... its another car ride.  I freak when I get the bill !!!!


----------



## zannej

StingRayCaretaker said:


> The dog don't mind the vet... its another car ride.  I freak when I get the bill !!!!



Oh yeah, my vet bills keep going up. The vet now charges triple what he used to for certain things. I miss my old vet because he would give me discounts since my family was one of the few ones in the area that really took care of our critters. A lot of people would just dump their pets or leave them to die (and still do).

My chiweenie likes car rides until he realizes we are not stopping at Walmart. Then he starts to whimper and shiver. I have a cat that runs if she thinks I'm going to put her in a carrier. She growls at the vet and she used to stay mad at me after taking her, but the last time when I came and brought her home, I was her hero for taking her away from that awful place and she loved me. LOL. Then there's another cat that just falls asleep in the carrier and stays somewhat calm.


----------



## zannej

The weather was pretty nasty today and I stopped to take a few pics while driving home. The sky was actually darker than it appears in the pictures. This was after the rain and hail stopped.
Around a bend about a mile or so from my little road






My road is off to the left





On my road and almost home. It got too blurry, but it looked neat the way the trees were hanging over the road like going through a tunnel.





The road was in good condition in these spots. I didn't take pics where the loggers were tearing the road up by being out there illegally.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, nice here to get some yard work done.


----------



## havasu

'Mornin Barrie. To hell with the gardening. Come over and help me pack boxes for the big move next week!


----------



## Chris

I'll let you borrow a trailer but I'm no good at packing boxes. Heck I've lived here three months and still have boxes to unpack.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

[
My road is off to the left
https://scontent-sea.xx.fbcdn[img]

Beautiful scenery  but I haven't driven on a gravel road in a while.  Tends to increase the car wash issue.  I made an S curve drive to my residence to hide the buildings from the road plus the layout with trees, lawn, and " mechanical junk " adds to the experience.  Night lighting is neat also.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> I'll let you borrow a trailer but I'm no good at packing boxes. Heck I've lived here three months and still have boxes to unpack.



Kinda hard to hook up a trailer to a Lexus! I believe I will be borrowing my son's F-350 to haul the boxes. Have my son in law who will be bringing the huge box truck with a lift gate on the official day of the move (May 9th). The new place is only 7 miles away, so there is no need to pack high and tight...I'd rather do a few trips and not damage anything.


----------



## Chris

I took a month to move, one of the benefits of keeping the old house. I had plenty of time to move, I did one trip with my 5th wheel packed and the rest was with my rental truck and my little 5 x 8 trailer, worked out well and like you no rush to break things.


----------



## zannej

StingRay, that sounds neat! People laugh when they see my cars in town sometimes. I make an effort to clean the license plates off if I notice they are covered with dirt/mud. Every once in awhile I go through the mechanical car wash on dirt-buster mode. It even sprays the underside of the car (if the sprayer is working-- sometimes it breaks) and then finish it with a clearcoat that protects the paint. In the last picture, it had gotten dark enough that the automatic flash turned on to take the picture.

Chris, I am terrible at unpacking. I moved back here in 2001 and still have not unpacked all of my boxes. I have some stuff that was packed in 1992 and I still haven't gone through the boxes. I know the general rule is that if you haven't used it in that long, you don't need it, but I hate to throw things away. Plus when I go through things, it brings back memories. If people could find my house, I could have a massive garage sale. LOL. I'd probably have to go into town and get permission from someone to have a garage sale in their yard though. Or just donate a bunch of stuff.

Havasu, I hope your move goes smoothly!


----------



## havasu

Thanks. Now SHE wants to forgo the yard sale this Saturday and just give the crap away. Anyone need some new Harley stock pipes? They would sound great on your tractor Chris!


----------



## Chris

As long as they are chrome.


----------



## havasu

Hell yeah, it's from a Harley.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Another beautiful day here, going to work on the YJ today, finally got it back from getting the frame repaired.


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> 'Mornin Barrie. To hell with the gardening. Come over and help me pack boxes for the big move next week!



If I had the time off I would definitely be there, don't know how much help I would be, been a long time since I was in that part of the country.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> Another beautiful day here, going to work on the YJ today, finally got it back from getting the frame repaired.



Mine needs a good carburetor .  The rear spring shackle mounts rusted on mine.  Took the frame off, blasted, repaired, and painted before reassembly.


----------



## Barrie

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Mine needs a good carburetor .  The rear spring shackle mounts rusted on mine.  Took the frame off, blasted, repaired, and painted before reassembly.



Wish I could have done that to ours, just don't have the room for a frame off resto here.


----------



## havasu

Woke up, made coffee, and now watching a high speed pursuit on TV. Gotta love being in the pursuit capitol of the world. Damn welfare sucking idiots who like to steal cars and choose to not stop, endangering the lives of everyone who is out there going to work. I'll get off my pedestal now.


----------



## Chris

We have had one everyday this week on tv.


----------



## havasu

I wonder how many use the excuse that they were afraid of the cops, and this was why they didn't stop?

(for those who didn't see it aired live on TV, his car crapped out after losing control, spun around a few times, and stopped on a residential street. He simply walked away, but was caught about 5 seconds later.)


----------



## Chris

Maybe he didn't know he was being chased. It's a wonderful time when that badge doesn't mean so much.


----------



## Rusty

I'll tell you what is bad, they busted a drug lab here yesterday and they were all back on the street today.


----------



## Chris

My bank got robbed a few weeks back along with three other banks in two days. They caught the guy soon after the fourth bank. I know he got away with about three grand from one bank and a few grand from my bank, who knows from the other two. Supposedly no money recovered and he was out within a few hours (same day) by paying his three grand for bail. Goes to court next week. He was driving a 2013 Range Rover that was paid off. Seems I am in the wrong business.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Maybe they raised his insurance premiums and he had to get some quick cash. Usually paid off vehicles are titled in someone else's name so they can't confiscate them.  Modern crooks watch detective shows too.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. 

Gott a go drive the white FedEx truck today.


----------



## havasu

I'll be packing all day.


----------



## Chris

I'm towing a tractor to the beach in a few and looking at another new job. Gonna try and beat traffic and get back early to pull the rear axle from my golf cart to see whats wrong with it.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> I'm towing a tractor to the beach in a few....



Damn Chris, you take your sandcastles seriously!


----------



## Chris

I do! Don't mess with my castles.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Chilly morning here, 39 degrees.


----------



## oldognewtrick

45 here in Music City this morning, clear skies and going to70....love it!  :rockin:


----------



## Chris

Gonna hit the 90's again today.


----------



## havasu

I'm exhausted. Entering day #3 working on clearing out the garage.


----------



## Chris

I have a dump trailer if you want to borrow it.


----------



## havasu

I placed lots of my crap on the driveway and threw out a yard sale sign. hell, I made $700. I sold a Craftsman 6' roll away, loaded with craftsman tools for $95. I also sold a Craftsman router, router table, and 60 router bits, all new for $100. Yeah, no BS on my sales. I needed it gone!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I placed lots of my crap on the driveway and threw out a yard sale sign. hell, I made $700. I sold a Craftsman 6' roll away, loaded with craftsman tools for $95. I also sold a Craftsman router, router table, and 60 router bits, all new for $100. Yeah, no BS on my sales. I needed it gone!



Crap, i wish you were closer.


----------



## havasu

Wait until Chris reads what I sold. He is always driving near this house. The son in law was suppose to take the tool box last night, but instead, he grabbed about 20 Harbor Freight wrenches and said that was all he wanted. What a dummy!


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Crap, i wish you were closer.



X2!!!!!!!!!!!!



Good morning GR.   45 degrees this am, going to be a beautiful weekend.


----------



## Chris

I hate you mark! I could have come bought all your craftsman. I even had a trailer hooked up all day yesterday.


----------



## havasu

I should have called you, and I apologize. I guess when the son in law declined the offer, I just got pissed and wanted to get rid of it before the big move. The only problem was there was so much weight from tools in the drawers, the darn drawers were hard to open. My roll away has ball bearing slides, so they really open easily.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I hate you mark! I could have come bought all your craftsman. I even had a trailer hooked up all day yesterday.



Me too....


----------



## Rusty

I had a trailer hooked up too, but I don't think I would have driven 1000 miles.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Going to be in the 80's today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> Going to be in the 80's today.



Already have the top off the Jeep...


----------



## Rusty

Haven't finished the trailer, but did use it to haul my rider. My MIL
's place is nice. That dump in the picture is across the road. 

View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Already have the top off the Jeep...



Most likely it will stay off the rest of the summer?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Most likely it will stay off the rest of the summer?



Yes sir, it will.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

My Wrangler stays in the garage.  No service calls needed there.  I keep asking myself,  what else could go wrong ?


----------



## Chris

My wrangler is out front with the top off. It doesn't rain here so no worries.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. 

Another beautiful day in south central Kentucky.


----------



## Rusty

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> Another beautiful day in south central Kentucky.



Raining here in Mo.


----------



## Chris

Cloudy today, it likes to tease us and make us think it may rain.


----------



## Rusty

Supposed to rain here until Monday.


----------



## havasu

Also cloudy here. Great packing weather, but I'd rather be napping!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, another 80 degree + day here, no rain in the forecast till Saturday.


----------



## MarkWood

I win!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I win!!!!!



For about a half hour....now get to work!


----------



## havasu

Since I see both your green lights are off, I am here alone, and am the WINNER.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Since I see both your green lights are off, I am here alone, and am the WINNER.



You mean that you are a wiener.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> You mean that you are a wiener.



So, what you're saying is we need to start calling havasu Oscar Mayer?


----------



## Chris

My Bologna has a first name.......


----------



## havasu

You guys are all dicks!


It's O-S-C-A-R!


----------



## Chris

My Bologna has a last name.............


----------



## havasu

***-bite


It's M-A-Y-E-R


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## havasu

Happy happy Friday. It's big moving weekend for me. My internet will be shut off after today, then hopefully I will get it turned on sometime on Monday.


----------



## Chris

I haven't used my home internet in months. I use my phone at home and internet at the office. I don't know why I pay for it.


----------



## havasu

I'm only allowed 2 gig of data per month on my phone. then it is ~$12 additional per gig. Sure wish I had unlimited still.


----------



## Chris

me too. I have 10 and that seems to cover what i do.


----------



## Rusty

I have a smartphone, but seldom use it for the net. I like my laptop.


----------



## Chris

I like my laptop too but at home I get yelled at for going on it. For some reason I am supposed to spend every waking minute with the wife and kids. No get away time.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> I like my laptop too but at home I get yelled at for going on it. For some reason I am supposed to spend every waking minute with the wife and kids. No get away time.



And there you have the reason for Chris's office...


----------



## Chris

Yup, she always says "why don't you just work from home and save money" I just can't do that, I tried and was unproductive. Having all this overhead forces me to work harder. And I have a place to go to escape for a bit.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I work from home a lot cause our office is 30 minutes from town. It's a distraction. 

I'm tired. What a week, I don't think I want to talk to anyone tomorrow....


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Last day of the work week. Sunday and Monday off. It's been a good week weather wise, probably rain on my days off.


----------



## glock26USMC

Good Morning GR


----------



## zannej

Too bad you can't set up an office in a building in your back yard and pretend you are going off somewhere away from home and hole up in the building instead.


----------



## Rusty

I ran two businesses from my house, not fun, if you can afford a separate office, have one.


----------



## zannej

A friend of mine worked for AT&T from home-- instead of having him work at a call center they set him up with some equipment to field customer service and tech support calls. He set up an office in his house. Unfortunately, his girlfriend (whom he calls his "wife" because they have a child together) didn't respect his work hours. She would come barging into the room to ask him questions and then would start screaming and swearing at him when he was on the phone with customers. When he tried locking the door, she banged on the door and shrieked at him like a banshee and wouldn't STFU and leave him alone. He kept getting in trouble with his supervisor over it and eventually had to quit. 

I miss the days in Guam where I got paid for having some software banner open while I browsed the internet. Didn't pay a lot, but still better than nothing.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, another beautiful day here.

It's going to cool back down to the mid 70's later this week.


----------



## zannej

Good evening, Barrie. It's supposed to rain tomorrow and has about a 30% chance of rain for the rest of the week. 

Meanwhile, my phone seems to be charging again (the battery wasn't charging). So I think it has something to do with a persnickety plug. I bump the cord a little and it stops charging.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Going to be a nice mid 70's day here.


----------



## zannej

Morning, Barrie!

I had a banana for breakfast and am feeling pretty good. It's supposed to rain today, but I'm going to try to keep a positive attitude.


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> Morning, Barrie!
> 
> I had a banana for breakfast and am feeling pretty good. It's supposed to rain today, but I'm going to try to keep a positive attitude.



I read somewhere that having a protein like cottage cheese first thing in the morning burns as many calories as a three mile walk. Something about the energy the liver uses to break down and store the protein.


Made THIS the other day. Pretty amazing. If you make some, start slowly.


----------



## zannej

I'm not a big fan of cottage cheese for some reason. I'm actually not big on eating breakfast. I really need to get into the habit of it though. I ended up having Thai food for dinner. The owner of the restaurant does a special order for me because we've known each other for almost 30 years and she knows about my food allergies. 

I had a busy day. Not very productive, but still busy. I'm exhausted and am trying to wind down now.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, chilly this morning. 48 degrees.


----------



## zannej

Good morning, Barrie. I haven't looked at the weather, but its a comfortable temperature in the house right now. But then, I have two fans blowing on me.


----------



## Chris

I have a cold and am cranky. I don't want to be at work today. Leaving for a camping trip tomorrow night. Hope this cold goes away.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I have a cold and am cranky. I don't want to be at work today. Leaving for a camping trip tomorrow night. Hope this cold goes away.



Good luck, I've been fighting the snot monster for a week and a half now...think I may be winning...


----------



## Riff_Raff

Well. I don't feel alone on the crud front. Had a super bad head cold last week and a couple of mild viri before that.

That started me doing vitamin C research.

http://www.doctoryourself.com/c_roberts.html


----------



## zannej

Chris and Riff_Raff, I hope your colds go away soon. Virtual hugs going your way. Maybe some chicken soup with ginger might help? It might not make the cold go away, but its usually soothing.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, temps back up in the 80's today.

I feel better now knowing I am not the only one with a head full of snot this week.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR, temps back up in the 80's today.
> 
> I feel better now knowing *I am not the only one with a head full of snot *this week.



Wish I had stock in Kleenex or Puffs...


----------



## havasu

I'm tired.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## zannej

Good morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> Good morning.



Gotta love Friday mornings.


----------



## zannej

I forgot that it was Friday. LOL.


----------



## havasu

Hell, what month is it?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Hell, what month is it?



October......


----------



## zannej

Oktoberfest! Time for beer!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, thunder storms today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> Oktoberfest! Time for beer!



It's always time for beer....


----------



## zannej

For some reason, I just remembered the term for "beer in the refrigerator" in Japanese. 
Reizouko no biiru.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Slept in this morning, damn it feels good to not have to do anything I don't want to today.


----------



## Rusty

Got another 3 inches of rain last night. Tired of this crap.


----------



## havasu

A little chilly around here.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> Got another 3 inches of rain last night. Tired of this crap.



Aren't you in the Midwest? Three inches is a LOT for anywhere but the Olympic Peninsula or somewhere near the equator.


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> Chris and Riff_Raff, I hope your colds go away soon. Virtual hugs going your way. Maybe some chicken soup with ginger might help? It might not make the cold go away, but its usually soothing.



I've done Thai coconut soup with chicken, ginger tea, yogurt, potato starch, ecinacia, vitamin D, vitamin C, and saline sinus rinses.

Thanks for the hug, I'm feeling better now.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Lawn needs mowing today, all this rain is helping it grow to fast for my liking.


----------



## Rusty

Riff_Raff said:


> Aren't you in the Midwest? Three inches is a LOT for anywhere but the Olympic Peninsula or somewhere near the equator.



A three inch rain once or twice a year is not unusual.


----------



## zannej

Riff_Raff said:


> I've done Thai coconut soup with chicken, ginger tea, yogurt, potato starch, ecinacia, vitamin D, vitamin C, and saline sinus rinses.
> 
> Thanks for the hug, I'm feeling better now.



Ah, the Tom Kha Gai. My mother loves to get that with extra coconut milk. I'm glad you're feeling better.

It's raining right now and my internet keeps going out. And now MSPaint decided to not work properly. I think the software I attempted to install to make my printer work somehow borked it. And then the printer installation didn't work- froze up for about 3 hours before I just closed it. I wonder if uninstalling it would make Paint work again. Or maybe just rebooting.. I hope rebooting will work.


----------



## Chris

just got back from my boating weekend. I drank my cold away which was good. Friday we got to the lake and the wind was blowing like mad so we did not attempt to go find a cove to camp in and went to Laughlin for the night instead. Went out to dinner then came back and threw twenty bucks in a dollar slot and won 800 bucks, not a bad deal. Got on the water early the next morning, found a cove and had a great weekend. Pulled off the water at 6pm last night and started my five hour drive home. About three hours into it my buddies trailer lost a bearing (Well it probably lost it 30 minutes before by looking at the spindle). we took off the rear wheels and strapped the axle up which I have done before with no issue but since his trailer is lowered for his "I'm a cool guy" river boat the rear was only a couple inches off the ground. At midnight he finally decided to get a room and figure it out in the morning so I continued on my drive home. I got home a 2am. Three families went, one blew the motor in his boat the other lost the wheel bearing and I had no issues, I'm going to chalk that up to I actually maintenance my equipment before I use it and they are on the I'll do it later plan.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

The small 12" boat trailer tires spin so fast I would be checking them every spring.  Grease is cheap but being stuck on the road isn't. I repacked the bearings on my sons trailer he recently picked up.  I know it would escape his thought process if I didn't.
I bought a 40s Lausen single cylinder boat motor last week for ten dollars. Its complete and really cute.  Probably worth that in aluminum.  It is air cooled, four cycle.  Quite the advancements for the day.


----------



## Chris

My trailer wheels are 15" so at least they spin slightly slower, that and I go through mine every season as to hopefully not have these problems.

I like old outboards, they are neat.


----------



## zannej

The weather has been nasty all day which means the cats get extra cuddly. I have 3 sitting on me right now and my foot is resting on another and there's a 5th one next to my laptop. I think there are 6 of them in the room right now.

Chris, I'm glad your boating trip went well. I'm glad your boat wasn't damaged by the problems with the trailer.


----------



## havasu

My son went to the Havasu house yesterday and installed a new impeller in the boat and installed an extra satellite dish and receiver. Since he couldn't aim the dish in the correct location, he hired a guy to drive across the lake (4 miles away, but 1 hour drive) who adjusted the dish at a cost of $160. Me, I installed a new garage opener, ripped out a 6' x 4' mirror, pulled out an old pocket door, and fixed a gas leak at the pool heater.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

I have seen tools for tuning in satellite TV on CL for a hundred dollars.  One sixty sounds a bit pricey to me but depends on how much of a hurry your in.
Sounds like demolition day at your new pad. We built five new houses, one for a friend.  I don't get involved in remodels.  Hate trying to match someone else's work and make it look like it should. New is twice as quick and certainly more fun. Besides you end up with your desire vs a compromise. Water frontage is a different story though.  Hope they don't reassess and double your taxes.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, nice day here. Going to be able to get some work done outside.


----------



## havasu

I bought the 4" LED retrofit trims for can lights to replace the ugly, hot, halogen lights. $9.95 a piece at Costco and well worth the costs.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR, nice day here. Going to be able to get some work done outside.



Frost & light snow at 6:30 am today.  Spring is scheduled for July.


----------



## oldognewtrick

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Frost & light snow at 6:30 am today.  Spring is scheduled for July.



Been in the 60-80's for z month and a half now. So happy for you.....


----------



## zannej

Good morning, everyone.

LEDs are wonderful. I saw some LED shop lights for sale in Walmart for about $80 and I bet my father would have loved them. I didn't see replacement bulbs though. My friend said they were designed to last for about 20 years. I'm seriously thinking of replacing the fluorescent shop lights that are not working properly in the workshop-- although I suspect the wiring for some of them is the problem. When my friend recovers from his injuries, he said he'll take a look since he's a certified electrician.

One of these days I need to get the workshop cleaned up and post pictures.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

" Getting the work shop cleaned up & organized "
That is a never ending challenge.  Just when you can find things ...... someone during the hours of darkness messes it all up.  When I find that person , invisible as they may seem, I will have words and action for them !


----------



## oldognewtrick

Why is it that the more stuff I purge out of the garage, the more stuff I have? I seem to be violating some law of physics...


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

zannej said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> LEDs are wonderful. I saw some LED shop lights for sale in Walmart for about $80 and I bet my father would have loved them. I didn't see replacement bulbs though. My friend said they were designed to last for about 20 years. I'm seriously thinking of replacing the fluorescent shop lights that are not working properly in the workshop-- although I suspect the wiring for some of them is the problem. When my friend recovers from his injuries, he said he'll take a look since he's a certified electrician.
> 
> One of these days I need to get the workshop cleaned up and post pictures.



Good luck with the twenty years of service from a lite.  The fancy fluorescent light bulbs are supposed to last six years.  I haven't had one make its second birthday yet.  More like a year and a couple days.


----------



## Rusty

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Good luck with the twenty years of service from a lite.  The fancy fluorescent light bulbs are supposed to last six years.  I haven't had one make its second birthday yet.  More like a year and a couple days.



It was just another government lie to make someone a lot of money.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Nice day here, got a lot done yesterday, might kick back a bit today. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> Nice day here, got a lot done yesterday, might kick back a bit today. Back to work tomorrow.



I thought you retired.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Why is it that the more stuff I purge out of the garage, the more stuff I have? I seem to be violating some law of physics...



I have the same problem. The more I get rid of the more I have. My wife wonder why I leave everything unlocked, I tell her it would be a bonus to me if everything went missing.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Its called " creative packing ".  I continuously find things I knew I had but could not put my fingers on.  All I know is they are somewhere on the property.  A 1/4" Milwaukee hammer drill has eluded me going on two years. I must have had a very secure location for it or it transferred to another location unknown to me. I am getting better at organizing but along way from average.


----------



## Chris

My problem is I place things where I think they are safe and then I forget where I put them. I spend more time looking for tools than using them. Worst part is my garage is not much of a mess so it makes no sense.


----------



## havasu

Another 14 hour day today. This damn house has allowed me to lose almost 10 pounds. Chris, come on over and help me do some work. I'll get that weight off ya!


----------



## zannej

I also have the problem where I put something in a place that I'm supposed to remember and then I can't find it. I misplaced my old cellphone for 2 years because I had put it in a pillowcase for some unknown reason (it must have seemed like a good idea at the time).

I will keep stumbling over a tool I don't need at the time but when I finally need it, I can't find it anywhere-- like my hammer. all of the hammers in my house have gone missing and I have no clue where the hell they are.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, more tstorms in the forecast.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR, more tstorms in the forecast.



Having a really nice one right now, freaking the dog out big time...


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Another day of tstorms. Hope they hold off till I get the grass cut.


----------



## Rusty

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> Another day of tstorms. Hope they hold off till I get the grass cut.



Same here. I have two yards to cut.


----------



## Chris

I wish we had a problem of water falling from the sky.


----------



## havasu

No kidding...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I wish we had a problem of water falling from the sky.



Just be glad you're not in Texas....


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Just be glad you're not in Texas....



Or Missouri. We have had 9 inches of rain this month already.


----------



## havasu

We haven't had 9" of rain in the last two years.


----------



## zannej

Its been raining a lot so my Dish signal for TV has been going out a lot. Its actually been going out when the weather is clear so I think something is wrong with either the receiver or the coaxial cable.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Mother Nature held off long enough for me to get the yard spruced up. Today is back to work, delivering for FedEx.


----------



## Chris

I'm hoping for a good El Ni?o like they are talking about for next year. Hopefully it comes this time. We need to fill our lakes back up.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I'm hoping for a good El Ni?o like they are talking about for next year. Hopefully it comes this time. We need to fill our lakes back up.



If I could send you some of our floods, I would. Forecast is for another 1-3 inches before Saturday. And we already have water standing everywhere.


----------



## Chris

We could certainly use it. All the lakes are so low boating is no fun. Not to mention the fines everyone is paying for watering their lawns and showering.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

If you had your own well you could be captain of the water supply.  Government needs to control everything to protect us from ourselves.


----------



## zannej

Too bad you guys can't send a giant hose to Louisiana. We've got flooding. I'd gladly give you some of my rainwater.

The sewage reclamation thing may end up having to be the solution though.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> Not to mention the fines everyone is paying for watering their lawns and showering.




You should be rewarded for showering on the lawn. Isn't that the epitome of recycling/green living?


----------



## Chris

StingRayCaretaker said:


> If you had your own well you could be captain of the water supply.  Government needs to control everything to protect us from ourselves.



I do have my own well. They have failed at protecting me from me. 



Riff_Raff said:


> You should be rewarded for showering on the lawn. Isn't that the epitome of recycling/green living?



I would take the bad for some of the good on that one. I'd spend my days driving the neighborhoods.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

We need pictures ........ definitely a lot of pictures.  I have been telling my friends.  People that live on the west coast are not crazy ........ just different.  It would probably apply to neighboring states as well.


----------



## glock26USMC

Good morning GR


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Another beautiful day here, going to be in the mid 80's.


----------



## havasu

Just got off the ship from Alaska.  At the airport,  waiting for the plane. Damn sure are lots of pretty gals up here.


----------



## Chris

We already sold your house, might as well stay up there in all that freedom.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> We already sold your house, might as well stay up there in all that freedom.



Are you going to give Mark the $100 you got out of his house?


----------



## Chris

It was $50 wasn't it?


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> It was $50 wasn't it?



Maybe it was.


----------



## zannej

Hope you have a safe plane ride, Havasu.


----------



## Rusty

zannej said:


> Hope you have a safe plane ride, Havasu.



Do you have an extra room, he will need somewhere to stay?


----------



## havasu

I did, thanks. You forgot to paint the house while we were gone Chris!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## havasu

Morning all!


----------



## oldognewtrick

What a beautiful weekend in middle Tennessee.  &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Rusty

It's hot here already.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> It's hot here already.



86* here but at least the sun's shinning for a change.


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> What a beautiful weekend in middle Tennessee.  &#9728;&#65039;



Yes it is.



Rusty said:


> It's hot here already.



Hot here also, not complaining though. At least it isn't raining.




oldognewtrick said:


> 86* here but at least the sun's shinning for a change.



Think it made it to 85 here.


----------



## Rusty

AC is out until parts come In. Hoping Monday.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Hope your parts come in Rusty. 

Hope our AC doesn't crap out on us.


----------



## havasu

Mornin all....


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

70% chance of tstorms today.


----------



## Rusty

Hot and humid again. Still no AC.


----------



## Chris

Mornin! Gonna be hot today.


----------



## Chris

Rusty said:


> Hot and humid again. Still no AC.



My AC is not working in my new house. It was low on freon when we moved in. I called a buddies company who came out and tried to charge it but it wouldn' take as much as it needed. Now it works somewhat but blows a breaker when it kicks back on which is a sign of being over charged. I am now calling my home waranty company just to try and save a few hundred bucks. We will see how that goes.


----------



## zannej

Yikes. This is NOT a good time for AC to be failing. I hope you get it resolved quickly and inexpensively, Chris.


----------



## havasu

It was 105 yesterday and today I woke up to rain.


----------



## Chris

Was 108 yesterday with no AC. Not fun at all. I worked late at the office just because it was cool there.


----------



## Chris

I wish it would rain here, its just humid as all hell. Feels like I am in Florida.


----------



## Rusty

Heat index around 100 here and no AC. Hoping today.


----------



## havasu

I woke up to rain, and it sprinkled on and off all day. Got my plantation shutters installed today. Damn, they sure make the inside look purty.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Another beautiful day here.

Going to be in the 90's again.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Sunny


----------



## havasu

The fog is so thick right now that I got wet walking around the back yard.


----------



## Rusty

Hey, the site is back up. It was down all afternoon.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Havasu spent the light bill money on cruise tickets.


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Havasu spent the light bill money on cruise tickets.



And shutters.


----------



## havasu

...and today, new faucets. Monday, new plumbing. Tuesday, new roof. Will it ever end?


----------



## Chris

My plans are about done for my addition. Havasu will be jealous. I'm adding a little over 2000 sq ft. A vault and a man cave. Will have a total of six car garage. House will be a five bedroom with a large bonus room. I can't wait.


----------



## havasu

I'm already jealous.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> ...and today, new faucets. Monday, new plumbing. Tuesday, new roof. Will it ever end?



You coulda built a new house cheaper.


----------



## havasu

...at least I'm not bored anymore.


----------



## Rusty

Good morning GR. Glad to see that the site is up again. It was down twice yesterday.  guess someone turned off the wrong light.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> I'm already jealous.



Me too!


----------



## Admin

The forum was moved to a better server in the early hours this morning.  It should be operating better for you now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Came home early, wrote a proposal for a commercial building and sent it to a contractor, washed my pig pen truck and shazam, I didn't think the inside of my windows were _THAT_  dirty...


----------



## Chris

I fell asleep in my office chair and just woke up to my phone ringing, it was my wife wondering where I am at. I was off an hour ago.


----------



## zannej

Sounds like you have a comfy chair, Chris.

How are the wife and kids doing now? Is the newest little one sleeping through the night?


----------



## Chris

Wife and kids are good, the new baby is an easy baby, she sleeps through the night every night and only fusses for food. Always happy and laughing.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, going to be a scorcher here today again.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR, going to be a scorcher here today again.



Well, it is summer after all. Beats scrapping ice off the windshield.


----------



## Barrie

Evening GR. Another beautiful hot day in South Central Kentucky.


----------



## zannej

Hi, Barrie. It was sunny this morning but then the skies turned gray around 11am. It was still hot and humid-- so much so that the dogs wanted in (so I let them in). My akita mix hates this weather and has been spending a lot of time inside. She loves the cold but hates rain and heat. Even my rottweiler wanted in and she normally only wants in if its raining or too cold.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Going to be another hot and humid day here, supposed to be getting some heavy rain over the weekend.


----------



## havasu

Damn hot in So Cal currently.


----------



## Rusty

3-5 inches of rain in s central Mo. I'm batching today. My wife is taking our son to a specialist today and I had to stay home to make sure the sump pump keeps up.


----------



## havasu

We have a raging forest fire happening about 30 miles away. I see the huge flumes of smoke coming my way.


----------



## Chris

I just drove up the mountain. Hopefully I will still have houses left.


----------



## havasu

It's getting bigger and they say evacuations are occurring.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.
Rainy weekend expected here due to the tropical storm.

Good luck Chris, Havasu.


----------



## havasu

I don't have a vested interest in the mountain fire except for the smoke. 

I feel sorry for these roofers, who have been up on my roof the last 4 days in over 100 degree weather. The ice and water bill is killing me.


----------



## Admin

Are they sticking to a melting roof asphalt yet?


----------



## havasu

The small tar chunks are melting on the walkways, which is a ***** getting off!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> The small tar chunks are melting on the walkways, which is a ***** getting off!



What kind of roof are you putting back on? And why did you take the old one off?


----------



## oldognewtrick

FWIW, WD 40 does wonders for getting asphalt off.


----------



## Chris

Diesel fuel works well too.


----------



## havasu

I had a concrete roof, with only a 1 year guarantee. There were bird nests everywhere, and many points where little critters could just crawl inside my attic. We figured to just bite the bullet and get a new 30 year roof, which makes the house look alot better in my opinion. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 20150620_093224_resized.jpg


----------



## Rusty

Looks good!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Looks like someone stole your palm tree...


----------



## havasu

Pretty observant Tom. It didn't fit my landscape scene, so it went bye bye, along with another matching palm on the front right side of the yard.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Happy Father's day to all the Dad's.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Kids, grandkids all have gone home.....quiet.....


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I BBQ'ed for 14 people today, while all the kids and grandkids swam. I thought Father's day was a day where I could relax?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Going to be a hot and humid week here.


----------



## glock26USMC

Good morning GR, Barrie


----------



## havasu

Hey guys, good monday AM. I needed to wake up using an alarm clock today....sucks.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Hey guys, good monday AM. I needed to wake up using an alarm clock today....sucks.



Dr. started me on a new med. I always woke up at 6, now the grandkids wake me at 8 when they get here. . And I'm still sleepy all day. ( on the bright side, I think I am growing gills and flippers lol )


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. 

Looking like a rainy day here.


----------



## havasu

Morning all.


----------



## Chris

Morning! I slept in til 6am, it felt great.


----------



## havasu

Me as well. Nice to sleep occasionally.


----------



## Barrie

Afternoon Havasu.

Afternoon Chris.


----------



## havasu

Hey Barrie...what's shakin?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

No rain today, looking like a lawn mowing day.


----------



## Rusty

Too hit to cut grass here, H.I. is 105.


----------



## Barrie

Rusty said:


> Too hit to cut grass here, H.I. is 105.



Wow!  Only hit 90 here.


----------



## Chris

I've been in an airplane all day


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> I've been in an airplane all day




Are your arms still sore?


----------



## Barrie

Riff_Raff said:


> Are your arms still sore?



View attachment 2706





Good morning GR.


----------



## havasu

I'm half asleep. ....need coffee!


----------



## Barrie

I've had half a pot already.


----------



## havasu

Had my buddy and his wife over for dinner last night. Got fresh corn, peeled down the husks, removed the silk, and soaked in icy water with a tablespoon of salt for 4 hours. Afterwards, removed the corn, coated with salted butter, put the husk around the corn, then wrapped in tin foil and threw it on the BBQ for 20 minutes. Along with the corn was fresh diced zucchini, yellow squash, garlic, red potatoes, green onions, and bell pepper, grilled in a BBQ veggie pan until soft. I then got two baby back ribs and cooked them in the oven in a thick dark beer sauce for about an hour, then removed, slathered with BBQ sauce, and thrown on the grill for about 10 minutes. Damn great feast if I don't say so myself.


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> Had my buddy and his wife over for dinner last night. Got fresh corn, peeled down the husks, removed the silk, and soaked in icy water with a tablespoon of salt for 4 hours. Afterwards, removed the corn, coated with salted butter, put the husk around the corn, then wrapped in tin foil and threw it on the BBQ for 20 minutes. Along with the corn was fresh diced zucchini, yellow squash, garlic, red potatoes, green onions, and bell pepper, grilled in a BBQ veggie pan until soft. I then got two baby back ribs and cooked them in the oven in a thick dark beer sauce for about an hour, then removed, slathered with BBQ sauce, and thrown on the grill for about 10 minutes. Damn great feast if I don't say so myself.



Damn!!!!!   That sounds like a GREAT feast.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I've been in an airplane all day



On purpose?


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Had my buddy and his wife over for dinner last night. Got fresh corn, peeled down the husks, removed the silk, and soaked in icy water with a tablespoon of salt for 4 hours. Afterwards, removed the corn, coated with salted butter, put the husk around the corn, then wrapped in tin foil and threw it on the BBQ for 20 minutes. Along with the corn was fresh diced zucchini, yellow squash, garlic, red potatoes, green onions, and bell pepper, grilled in a BBQ veggie pan until soft. I then got two baby back ribs and cooked them in the oven in a thick dark beer sauce for about an hour, then removed, slathered with BBQ sauce, and thrown on the grill for about 10 minutes. Damn great feast if I don't say so myself.



And I ate leftover pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> And I ate leftover pulled pork sandwiches.



That doesn't sound to awful bad. Scrambled eggs with cheddar cheese melted in, biscuits and sausage gravy, hash browns here tonite.


----------



## Chris

Rusty said:


> On purpose?



If not somebody might want some ransom.


----------



## Rusty

A couple swigs and who would care about the cough. 

View attachment 1613865_10152360446562641_5557642189996303582_n.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> Damn great feast if I don't say so myself.



Making me hungry, and I'm eating right now.


----------



## havasu

We went to three different restaurants tonight, but after looking at the overpriced, micro meals, we opted to walk out and went to Warehouse Pizza, a local pizza joint with great salads and really great pizza.


----------



## Rusty

Good Morning. 6 09 am here. Been up since 4 am. Raining hard.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, nice day here rained during the night so no need to water the garden this am.


----------



## havasu

What is this "rain" stuff you speak of?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> What is this "rain" stuff you speak of?



Storms coming later this afternoon. I'll send them your way my friend.


----------



## Chris

Sitting here in my dads hospital room in Jacksonville. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Storms coming later this afternoon. I'll send them your way my friend.



X2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

Chris, how is your dad doing?


----------



## Chris

Did a 180 when I got out here and is doing much better. Wasn't looking too good for him a day ago.


----------



## Barrie

Chris said:


> Did a 180 when I got out here and is doing much better. Wasn't looking too good for him a day ago.




Hope all goes well Chris.


----------



## Chris

If I could get the neighbors to fix their damn squeaky ac unit that is outside my window I would be happy.


----------



## havasu

When ya coming home?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.
Still raining this AM.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rain stopped, airs cooled off, back to work on my smoker today...happy feet.


----------



## havasu

^ his camera must have broken....


----------



## Rusty

Only 80 here today, but steamy.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> When ya coming home?



I'll be home tuesday afternoon.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Got the Jeep out, top down, washed and all pretty, low humidity and sunshine with a high in the mid 80's. Going for a ride. Full tank of gas, family's out of town, no where special to go and all day to get there...


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.
Beautiful day here. 


Might just kick back, relax and do some cooking on the grill.


----------



## Rusty

Had to go cut my daughter's grass. Rain again tonight.


----------



## havasu

Took a 2 1/2 mile walk in the new neighborhood last night. Saw joggers, walkers, and even on old couple pushing their blind dogs in a stroller on their nightly walk.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Took a 2 1/2 mile walk in the new neighborhood last night. Saw joggers, walkers, and even on old couple pushing their blind dogs in a stroller on their nightly walk.



I live on the far east side of town. If I walked 2 1/2 miles west, I would be almost out of town.


----------



## havasu

This morning I tried chasing a 14 gauge romex down a wall and failed. I then tried chiseling thinset from a floor tile, and failed at that. Hell, I'm calling it quits for the day and going to see a movie. Anyone seen that Jurassic dinosaur movie yet...and is it worth going to see?


----------



## Barrie

Rusty said:


> I live on the far east side of town. If I walked 2 1/2 miles west, I would be almost out of town.



If I walked 21/2 miles I still wouldn't be near town.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dang it was a beautiful day, 82' and puffy white clouds, nice ride in the Jeep. Went to the store for my mom. Came home, cut and trimmed the grass, drank a beer, gonna grill some pork chops, drink another beer or 3. Crap, tomorrows Monday..... where do the weekends go.


----------



## havasu

We went and saw Jurassic World in 3D, at an IMAX theater. It was pretty good, but damn, with senior discount (yeah, so I lied!) the tickets were still $19.95 a piece.


----------



## Chris

I'm sitting at the airport waiting on my delayed plane to go home and I get a call that dad had five small heart attacks last night after I left the hospital. Now to decide if I should turn around and go back or continue going home?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wow, Chris, sorry to hear. Tough call to make right there. Just do what you think is right.


----------



## Chris

Talked to the nurse and they were not too bad. Getting a pace maker today which is good in a way. He was going to have to wear a vest type for months. At least now it's a better piece of machinery and no cords. He hates cords.

I'm heading home as planned and hoping for the best. I don't want him going home with his wife, all she talks about is needing him to get back to work this month. She just needs to kick her spending habit and they can live a nice retirement.


----------



## havasu

Does your dad seem to enjoy her? If not, help him get out of that situation. Good luck flying home. Keep in mind that the Inland Empire forecast for today is 104 degrees, with extremely high humidity.


----------



## Chris

I'm used to that now.

He doesn't like her but feels he is to old to leave. I've been trying for years.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grilled up some chicken wings with some Sweet Baby Rays Wing Sauce on them....yummy.


----------



## Chris

I'm going out for pizza, I have been up since 1am California time and have flown across the country, this should be fun. Lets see if I fall asleep in my beer.

For thos of you that care, dad is getting out of surgery soon with a new pacemaker. Hopefully this will keep him alive a little longer. Every time I think he is getting better something happens. I need to get him away from his wife, I really think he wants to go to not be with her anymore. She left the hospital tonight because the surgery was taking too long..... Told the nurse to have him call her tomorrow.


----------



## havasu

Got any jobs lined up? If not, I have about 150 sq ft of concrete slab to be jacked out ASAP. Interested?


----------



## Barrie

Chris said:


> I'm going out for pizza, I have been up since 1am California time and have flown across the country, this should be fun. Lets see if I fall asleep in my beer.
> 
> For thos of you that care, dad is getting out of surgery soon with a new pacemaker. Hopefully this will keep him alive a little longer. Every time I think he is getting better something happens. I need to get him away from his wife, I really think he wants to go to not be with her anymore. She left the hospital tonight because the surgery was taking too long..... Told the nurse to have him call her tomorrow.



Sorry to hear about your Dad, hope things work out for the better soon.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Threat of tstorms later today. Going to have to get the yard work done early.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Got any jobs lined up? If not, I have about 150 sq ft of concrete slab to be jacked out ASAP. Interested?



When do you want it done? Is it tractor accessible or hand tools? Do you want it hauled off? I'm sure I can help you out. That's not a lot of concrete. Take a picture.



Barrie said:


> Sorry to hear about your Dad, hope things work out for the better soon.



Got his pace maker last night and sounds better today than he has in a while. Talking pretty normal. Hoping this is the last setback for a while. Says he should be out of the hospital in a few days.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Got his pace maker last night and sounds better today than he has in a while. Talking pretty normal. Hoping this is the last setback for a while. Says he should be out of the hospital in a few days.



Thoughts and prayers my friend, for you and your family.


----------



## havasu

Great news about your dad. Pics of concrete sent to your phone...unless you changed the number on me!


----------



## Chris

Looks like Friday morning on removal. I have some other concrete to haul off of another job tomorrow so we can just toss it in the dump truck with it.


----------



## havasu

Great! What kind of beer besides Coors Light?


----------



## Chris

Gonna pass on the beer since I will likely be driving the dump truck. I'll take something cold to drink though. Gonna head to bass pro afterwards and get that fishing pole I want.


----------



## havasu

Chris, do you have a gas concrete saw you could bring along? I'll go to the ATM with my wheelbarrow and fill her up for you.


----------



## Chris

I have a few. You need a walk behind or just a 14" hand held?


----------



## havasu

I just need to cut across a 4' long sidewalk on one of the slabs. I'm thinking the hand held is perfect?


----------



## Chris

Forgot to set a time with you. Hope your up just after 7am? Leaving my place at 6am in my slow *** dump truck.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

More rain and tstorms here.


----------



## Chris

More heat and dryness here.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I'm done with this heat. I'm ready for ya Chris!


----------



## Chris

Well that was fun. Traffic sucked coming home with that heavy load.


----------



## zannej

Hope the sidewalk cutting goes well, havasu.


----------



## havasu

Our own Admin Chris came over to my house today and along with his worker, Antonio, they kicked ***. Chris brought along a small bobcat, a pneumatic jack hammer, a concrete saw, and his dump truck. I haven't worked this hard since I retired, but we got it done. He did what would have taken me weeks to do, but it was knocked out in a few hours. 

I owe you big time buddy, and it was really nice meeting you!

Pics will be added as soon as I am able to lift a finger or two!

I figured with that heavy load, and no A/C in the dump truck, it would not be a fun ride home. 

Sorry I took up most of your day!


----------



## Chris

No worries. I like sitting up high in the dump. Gives me time to people watch on the highway if you know what I mean.

It's keeps me from getting to comfortable in my office.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, look at the workers who are feeding your bucket! I had a great time today Chris. Thanks again! 

View attachment 070315.jpg


View attachment 070315b.jpg


View attachment 070315e.jpg


View attachment 070315f.jpg


View attachment 070315i.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff

SO who wins?


----------



## zannej

Awesome! It always makes me happy when internet friends meet up in real life and do something constructive.


----------



## havasu

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## havasu

Happy Sunday. Everyone wake up with all their fingers?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Happy Sunday. *Everyone wake up with all their fingers*?



Woke up with as many as I went t o bed with...


----------



## Chris

I woke up with an extra one.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I woke up with an extra one.



That'll go away once the kids wake up.


----------



## zannej

I stubbed the hell out of my toes-- the last two on my left foot-- so hard that it radiated through my foot. Now my foot is slightly sore on that side. It's not bad now, but its annoying. but man, when I first stubbed it I let out every single word from George Carlin's list.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Beautiful day here, no rain in sight.


----------



## havasu

I have a bird nest outside my window. There are three fat baby birds inside that are actually bigger than their poor mother bird. All she does is bring them food, and they are screaming for more. Reminds me of a few of my own kids!


----------



## Rusty

A neighbor's cat got the baby robins that were on our porch.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I have a bird nest outside my window. There are three fat baby birds inside that are actually bigger than their poor mother bird. All she does is bring them food, and they are screaming for more. Reminds me of a few of my own kids!



Reminds me of our entitlement society.


----------



## Chris

I went to work today, I didn't want to go today. I need to win the lotto. I'm tired of being a business owner.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I went to work today, I didn't want to go today. I need to win the lotto. I'm tired of being a business owner.



Dang it, get your butt to work, I need some money in there so I can go down and apply for my check....


----------



## havasu

I sure wish you didn't have to work as well Chris. The more I look at that ugly block and sidewalk, the more I wish you would cure your boredom over here.


----------



## zannej

Heh, Reminds me of my friend's "wife".. Fat cow sits around doing nothing and wanting other people to do everything for her. Won't put out and says its bc my friend was "getting fat". He weighed maybe 170lbs and he's lost 60lbs since the accident. This is the same fat cow that when she found out someone else would be paying for her meal, called the restaurant to ask them what their most expensive menu item was so she could order it when she got there, ordered 3 drinks, and got extra sides with that meal. Her meal alone was the price of 2-and-a-half people. And she didn't even eat all of the food, nor did she take any of it home. So on my friend's birthday, I refused to bring her along. Left her fat behind at the house-- she was going to bring her kid too, and there wasn't room (plus I didn't want to get stuck paying for his food only to watch him not eat it). If she had come along and I hadn't paid for her food, then my friend wouldn't have been able to eat because she gets mad at him if he eats and doesn't get something for her. Even if she's not home, she gets mad if there is any sign of him having eaten something. I don't know WTF her problem is.

Ok, done venting about that. LOL.

Chris, maybe if your wife has some free time and likes to use the internet, she can set up a garbage e-mail account and set up one of those "set for life" Publisher's Clearinghouse things. I think its probably a scam since I haven't heard of anyone winning the $5k a week for life and I think now they are claiming its $7k or something... but if anyone actually wins and your wife doesn't mind their games and advertising crap, it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Rusty

Here in Missouri, someone has a $70 million lotto ticket that hasn't been turned in. They have until Dec. 31.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

More rain last night.


----------



## zannej

Morning, Barrie.

Morning, everyone.


----------



## Barrie

zannej said:


> Morning, Barrie.
> 
> Morning, everyone.



Good morning Zannej, another rainy day here.


----------



## Chris

Morning! It's another nice cool day here. No rain on the forecast.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, nice day here, looking like I can get some outside work done.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Git-r-done early Barrie, gonna be on the warm side today.


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Git-r-done early Barrie, gonna be on the warm side today.



Planning on it, fueled up and ready to go.


----------



## havasu

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. 

Another day with heavy tstorms in the forecast.


----------



## zannej

Morning. Not sure what the weather holds-- but it may be thunder in my head as I try to avoid slapping the hell out of my friend's useless girlfriend.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> Morning. Not sure what the weather holds-- but it may be thunder in my head as I try to avoid slapping the hell out of my friend's useless girlfriend.



So...I take it you didn't bond over Thai yesterday...


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> So...I take it you didn't bond over Thai yesterday...



LOL. She wanted me to buy her food. She's already borrowed over $300 and stole my rabbit hutch and sold it to someone (which was an expensive hutch when we got it and still worth at least $50) without my permission and she has shown zero effort to pay me back. She just keeps expecting more and more. If someone else is paying for her food, she gets the most expensive items on the menu and orders extra drinks and side dishes. She's an entitled fat lazy sack of crap who treats my friend and the kids like garbage.

She will have money to buy chips and starbucks coffee for her own fat hiney, but will not have $ to buy diapers and diaper cream or medicine for the little ones. She even said she hates my friend and wants nothing to do with him, but she won't leave his house when he tells her to get out. She cries and says she has no place to go with the kids and her dogs.

What really clinched it is that she had absolutely no concern for my friend at all when he was told he had a herniated disk in his neck and that he couldn't get treatment bc he can't afford it. When we were shown the MRI results and given the explanation, the twunt did not show one iota of concern. When we were in the room waiting for the doctor's final say, all she could do was carry on about her own minor condition that she won't have fixed because she uses it as an excuse to not do things. She just went on and on and on about her own problems. It's nothing life-threatening or debilitating. It won't make her paralyzed... And she called my friend a "pussy" for having trouble doing things because his arm is full of metal and he nearly died... Ugh... She also wanted to borrow money from my brother who makes less money than she does. 

People like that just piss me off. She gets so accustomed to people doing things for her as favors or to be nice that she doesn't appreciate it. She doesn't even say "thank you". My friend always thanks me and offers to help with things when he's feeling better.

Sorry, venting... People like that just piss me off.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Zanne, I'm starting to get the impression that you don't have kind feelings towards her... ...Maybe I'm just reading more into it than it is.


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Zanne, I'm starting to get the impression that you don't have kind feelings towards her... ...Maybe I'm just reading more into it than it is.



No,I think you're reading it correctly Tom. LOL.

Good morning GR.

Going to be a rain free day here, hopefully I can get some outside work done.


----------



## havasu

Good morning ya'all!


----------



## Rusty

Zanne, maybe you should just kick her a** and get it over.


----------



## havasu

I want to see pics of this fight!


----------



## Chris

I want video.


----------



## oldognewtrick

87* at 9:04 this morning....summers here...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I want video.



Pay Per View maybe?


----------



## Barrie

91 at 12 noon here.

Severe tstorm warnings posted for this afternoon and tonight.


----------



## zannej

Weather was in the 90s with chance of rain. Heat index was 105 to 110. I stayed inside.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Beautiful morning here, chance of tstorms this afternoon.


----------



## Rusty

zannej said:


> Weather was in the 90s with chance of rain. Heat index was 105 to 110. I stayed inside.



Same here.


----------



## Chris

Supposed to hit 91 today.


----------



## Barrie

95 here at 3pm.


----------



## Rusty

Still 92 at 10 30 pm.


----------



## havasu

I painted all day but in about 5 minutes, my paint had a layer of dried skin on it from the heat, so I had to paint real fast!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## Chris

Finally after six years in business I picked up a paying job near my mountain house.


----------



## MarkWood

Been gone a while and thought id stop in for the win!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Welcome to Garage Retreat.


----------



## oldognewtrick

How ya been Mark?


----------



## havasu

Mark's obviously been busy.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Mark's obviously been busy.



I think he just got mad cause he didn't win this thread...


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Two days without rain. Things are looking good for the weekend.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> Two days without rain. Things are looking good for the weekend.



I like all weekends.......


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## havasu

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Chris

Yup and I took the day off.


----------



## havasu

Nice..you deserve it I guess.


----------



## Chris

I'm at my mountain house working on it. Getting closer to usable with no issues.


----------



## havasu

Must be nice. The deeper I go, the more rot I'm finding. I just found out that my front planter dirt is about 8" too high, and needs to be dug out.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Home early for the win.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Heat advisory in effect again for today.


----------



## zannej

Chris, hope the cabin work goes well. How is your back doing?

Havasu, ugh.. I hope the rot won't be too tough to replace.

Morning, Barrie.

It hasn't rained in awhile and its about 72 degrees this morning. Humidity 95%.

The last few days have been very hot and I had to let the dogs in. No rainwater has filled up their bucket so I've been having to fill a bucket for them with tap water. They are thirsty enough to drink it. Normally they prefer the rainwater over the tap water. The water pressure / air bubbles issue is getting worse. Even the cold water is now starting to have big pockets of air and then spurts very hard. Not sure WTF is going on with it. The hard spurts did help me to rinse the two pots my brother filled with food and then left to rot so when I found them they had maggots in them. Took them outside and sprayed them out with the faucet I installed next to the back door.


----------



## Rusty

Heat index has been 110 here every day.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Beautiful day to kick back and do nothing. LOL


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> Beautiful day to kick back and do nothing. LOL



I'm with ya 100%


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Tstorms in the forecast.


----------



## zannej

It's supposedly 74 out with humidity of 96% and mostly clear skies. It was so hot yesterday-- got up to 100 degrees.

My dogs were in and they ran to the door to go out when I was going out. The door opened, they got hit in the face with the heat and silently said "Nope". They turned right back around.


----------



## Rusty

Supposed to be cooler today. Heat index is only 106.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## havasu

Will I ever be done?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Will I ever be done?



Sadly...no...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Sadly...no...



So true, homes like Jeeps are never done.


----------



## Chris

I finished my last home, then moved.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I finished my last home, then moved.



You would have found something else to do.


----------



## havasu

A Plumber came out last night and determined my much need yard drain lines are broken and clogged. Now I get to sawcut 50 feet of driveway. Not happy at all.


----------



## zannej

Havasu, that sucks!

Looks like spammers have been keeping olddog busy.

I just saw something that perturbed me on a "swap shop" page for my area. The "handyman" that my elderly friend used to hire (who almost never finished the jobs he was tasked with and did a half-assed job at most things) was posting some stuff for sale and I recognized it as being from my late friend's workshop.

Now, back before my father died, our friend had been giving us stuff because he figured he would die long before my father. Well, this handyman got jealous, so he pulled his trailer up to the workshop and stole a bunch of stuff out of it so that our friend couldn't give the stuff to my dad. I don't know if he ever got the stuff back. There was some stuff that I knew was still in his workshop after the friend passed away and now I see it listed for sale by this guy that I think may have stolen it. But, I don't want to stress my late friend's widow out by asking her, and her son never responds to my messages.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spammer day here and at HRT.


----------



## zannej

Oh yeah, my friend who was in the bad car accident has recovered well enough to go back to work and he came over and installed a new ceiling fan for my brother. He said something about the ground wire being missing though.


----------



## Barrie

Good afternoon GR, good report from the Doctor today, also got the lawn done.


----------



## zannej

My brother just got home and was talking to me. My friend was given a pickup truck. It was previously driven by an irresponsible teenager who never did maintenance so the transmission fluid, steering fluid, etc was all empty. The parents bought a new transmission (but it was the wrong one) and gave it to him with the truck because they thought it needed to be replaced. So, he can sell the transmission. he just has to replace the fluids and maybe replace something that costs less than $20. I hope there's nothing else wrong with it, but he does work at Auto-Zone so he can order a lot of parts for it. It's a 2004 F-150 crewcab.

Other than that, I cooked for my mom, cleaned up dog pee in the bathroom, and fed the animals.


----------



## Rusty

Belt broke on my riding mower. Hope I can find one.


----------



## havasu

Had two stucco guys in the front, two masons building the fireplace, the electrician in the attic, and me on the roof installing the security camera. This damn house is finally coming together.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

High crime area ?  I always thought commercial people with huge inventories were parranoid with lots of cameras and twice the insurance of the merchandise.  
The old " mysterious fire syndrome " helps a lot of people over extended or in a project too deep to clear the slate.  Sad to say the rest of us pay for those types of claims.


----------



## havasu

Nope. It is a very low crime area but me being a retired cop just can't feel secure enough.


----------



## zannej

Security cameras can come in handy to catch mailmen screwing up or vandals doing stuff...

I wish I had a security camera system to see if anyone tries to come by when they think we're not home. Or rather, I wish I'd had one back when I knew my scumbag neighbors were coming by when they thought nobody was home.

Stingray, we call those "friction fires" around here. They start when the mortgage payment starts to rub too much. 

I would never be able to do that because I can't stand the thought of burning down something that could still be useful & I don't believe in scamming insurance companies. I think its just wrong. I'm sure some people justify it bc the insurance companies often screw people over, but it only contributes to the problem.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Zanne, get a trail cam with a sd card. They make flashless ones.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, going to be a beautiful mid 80's day here.


----------



## glock26USMC

Morning everyone


----------



## Barrie

Good morning Glock.


----------



## zannej

Thanks, olddog. I'll have to look up trail cams.


----------



## havasu

Good morning


----------



## Barrie

Good afternoon Zannej.

Good afternoon Havasu.


----------



## Chris

Hello all.

Spending the weekend working in one of my rentals in the mountains. Recruited everyone that would show, hopefully will get it done this weekend.


----------



## havasu

What are you doing at the Big Bear homes?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Have you got a vacancy Chris?


----------



## oldognewtrick

What a beautiful start to the day. Cup of coffee on the deck with the dog, not hot out yet, nice and quiet. have to go look at a roof this morning on the north side of town for a customer that has a cabin, then home, cut grass, smoke some ribs. Life is good.


----------



## glock26USMC

Sounds like a great time


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR. 

Beautiful day here, going to be hot the next few days.


----------



## havasu

Last night was date night. Took the other half to Chili's Restaurant and had two margaritas, appetizer, steak and shrimp, and even dessert, all for $35. Yep, that's me, a big spender!


----------



## glock26USMC

Alot of good food, for a low price.......excellent


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Going to be a hot and humid day here.


----------



## Rusty

Barrie said:


> Good morning GR.
> 
> Going to be a hot and humid day here.



Same here. Cool front coming in Wed. Only about 90 then.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Burgers on the grill, diced new taters and green beans with some butter and garlic, y'all can go away, I gots the win.


----------



## havasu

Umm, ok......


----------



## zannej

I'm trying not to think about food. Been sick the past few days and haven't been able to keep much down. I had to force myself to eat a fiber bar. At least I haven't had to vomit in the last 12 hours, which is a good thing. 

I'm feeling better now-- yesterday I pretty much curled up in a ball when I wasn't losing my lunch. One of my cats was particularly cuddly so I used him like a hot water bottle to warm my abdomen and he purred very loudly and stroked my face with his paw. 

I'm hoping I'll be well enough tomorrow to go to the grocery store. Or maybe sometime tonight.

The food oldog described is now starting to sound very appealing.

Speaking of food, there was someone selling fresh tomatoes and "redneck caviar" out in a parking lot the other day.


----------



## havasu

Hello Mr. Botulism.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Another day of the heat index over 100 degrees.


----------



## havasu

To hell with the index, it's gunna also be hot here.


----------



## Chris

I cleaned my pool this morning, I'm ready.


----------



## zannej

I wonder if there was something wrong with the tomato I bought bc I got sick after eating it. My brother did too, but he didn't stay sick for as long.

I was able to eat steak last night, but my stomach is still feeling unsettled.


----------



## havasu

I hope you haven't eaten Cilantro (Mexican Parsley) lately. The entire crop from Mexico was just banned from the United States after finding fecal matter and TOILET PAPER within the bunches. 

YUCK!


----------



## Chris

Must have been an american crop if they found toilet paper?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Already called in sick tomorrow, charging the battery on the 4 wheeler, headed to the deer lease for a work day with the crew...taking the tractor, trail mower, weed eaters and a whole lot of bug spray...


----------



## Chris

I got an AO tag this year which is archery only in any zone which means I can hunt all of California. Some zones are already open. I need to get out there.


----------



## zannej

Yikes! Thanks for the heads up on the cilantro. That's pretty disgusting.

Meanwhile, the neighborhood horses have returned. I have no idea who owns them, but apparently they like my yard.

I'm hoping their owners will get them secured back up when hunting season starts.

Speaking of which, I've seen quite a few does and fawns running around the area.

I'm almost over the stomach bug now. My full appetite has not returned yet, which is probably a good thing. I'm planning to do some cleaning today. Dogs made a mess of the front room when they were in during the heat.


----------



## beauguard56

The weekend is about to start for me. 1.5 hours left and I'm counting down.


----------



## Chris

I played golf all day, it was hot....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Headed back to the deer woods in the morning...Yesterday I took a large chunk out of my little finger unloading the trail mower, then after a couple hours of cutting with the trail mower and the bush hog, the belt broke on the trail mower. Burnt the crap out of my fore arm getting the blessed cover off so I could get the belt and go up to the store and get a new one...Dale called me while I was at the parts store and he blew a hydraulic hose on the tractor when a tree limb snapped back. Had to come back to Nashville (2 hours one way) and get a new hose today. Picking the tractor up tomorrow and doing some more cutting. All in all, we had a good time.


----------



## zannej

Well, I cleaned up dog crap but didn't realize I missed a turd because the lights don't work in the room and my brother stepped in it (and my vision has been a bit fuzzy today), took my dog to the vet for a bath and nail trim, and am currently waiting for some dishes to finish soaking in the sink.


----------



## havasu

I'm glad you didn't miss any turds in the sink while you were washing dishes!


----------



## glock26USMC

Evening everyone


----------



## zannej

I composed a long message, but my cat somehow hit the back button. He's rubbing his face on my hands while I'm trying to type.

I somehow missed Oldog's post. Ouch. I hope your injuries heal up soon.

Havasu, LOL! Glad there are no turds in the kitchen sink.

I need to do a thorough carpet cleaning in that front room, but I first need to figure out why the lights aren't working. We've replaced the bulbs, but that doesn't seem to help. I don't know if the fixtures themselves died, or what. 

I went for a short walk outside and got followed around by my cow, who was demanding food. So I fed her and filled a bucket of water for the dogs-- its normally one that catches rainwater and for some reason, its their favorite thing to drink from.

When the weather cools off I'm going to have to see about fixing the faucet for their waterer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> I somehow missed Oldog's post. Ouch. I hope your injuries heal up soon.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, right now I'm just one giant BooBoo. Went back to the woods today knocked the scab off the burn and it feels like a constant bee sting...


----------



## Rusty

Spent the day at my MIL's place at the lake. Left my computer at home. Quiet and relaxing.


----------



## havasu

I just counted and I have 34 partially used gallons of paint in the garage currently. Thast is just dumb. I think I will get a bunch of quart cans for touching up, and donate the rest to be recycled.


----------



## Chris

I'm going to Catalina island to do some fishing today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Man, what a beautiful start to the day!!! 63* and low humidity, suppose to warm up later but, dang it's nice out.

Rusty, nice to spend a little time unhooked from electronic devices, isn't it?


----------



## havasu

Oh man, I haven't been to Catalina fishing in years. I'm wondering what El Nino will put on the fishing line?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Beautiful morning here also. 
I don't think I will do a damn thing today. LOL.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I believe today I will pull out a few steaks, put some music on, and play in the pool.


----------



## glock26USMC

3 more hours of work, then its pool for me too


----------



## zannej

I discovered that my cats are not particularly fond of the canned food I got for them-- and we have 2 cases of the cans and don't have the receipt to return them.


----------



## glock26USMC

Good morning GR


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Good morning Glock.


----------



## havasu

Top o' the morning to ya all!


----------



## glock26USMC

Afternoon Barrie and Mark !


----------



## havasu

Whassup Ger?


----------



## glock26USMC

Not much, just got off work,  time to grab a bite to eat. 

What's up with you?


----------



## havasu

Hmmm, Chris went fishing but never gave us a report on what ya caught! I heard at the 14 mile point off of San Pedro they are catching massive yellowtail currently.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Hmmm, *Chris went fishing but never gave us a report* on what ya caught! I heard at the 14 mile point off of San Pedro they are catching massive yellowtail currently.



Maybe he went with Gilligan...


----------



## havasu

Another 3 hour tour?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Going to be a hot day here.


----------



## Rusty

Rain all day here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sunny, hot, humid, 91*, Rusty's rain coming in here this afternoon...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Sunny, hot, humid, 91*, Rusty's rain coming in here this afternoon...



It's already here.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Hmmm, Chris went fishing but never gave us a report on what ya caught! I heard at the 14 mile point off of San Pedro they are catching massive yellowtail currently.



Caught a bunch of Bass, nothing to write home about. Tried for yellowtail but nothing and the live bait was so big it was useless. I did hook up on something huge under a kelp patty that spooled my whole reel but it was apparently larger than my 40 pound test could handle on that pole.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> It's already here.



Finally showed up here...cue happy feet!!!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.
Rainy day here.


----------



## havasu

Did I win???????????


----------



## Chris

Mope but you can win if you go to my mountain house and finish all the work I started.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Did I win???????????



You are a wiener.


----------



## havasu

I just had lunch. Now I'm tired.


----------



## Chris

I just got the state paperwork back, I officially own two businesses now. Yay, twice as much debt....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I just got the state paperwork back, I officially own two businesses now. Yay, twice as much debt....



Tell me its an Asian massage parlor....


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> Tell me its an Asian massage parlor....



If it is, I want my dollar to be the dollar that Chris hangs on the wall as good luck!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> If it is, I want my dollar to be the dollar that Chris hangs on the wall as good luck!



I don't think its a dollar store.....


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Tell me its an Asian massage parlor....



I wish! It's called CW Equipment, LLC. it owns al my work trucks and tractors and expensive crap so if my company ever fails I don't loose everything.



havasu said:


> If it is, I want my dollar to be the dollar that Chris hangs on the wall as good luck!



You can still give me a dollar.


----------



## Barrie

Chris said:


> I wish! It's called CW Equipment, LLC. it owns al my work trucks and tractors and expensive crap so if my company ever fails I don't loose everything.
> 
> 
> 
> You can still give me a dollar.



Need a equipment mechanic?


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> I wish! It's called CW Equipment, LLC. it owns al my work trucks and tractors and expensive crap so if my company ever fails I don't loose everything.



You need someone to drive the s#!t out of them toys and put 'em back without repairing them?


----------



## Chris

Barrie said:


> Need a equipment mechanic?


Wish I could afford one.


havasu said:


> You need someone to drive the s#!t out of them toys and put 'em back without repairing them?



They get plenty of that.


----------



## zannej

Chris, congrats on the LLC. Yikes on the expenses though. I'm wishing you good fortune.

On a side note, is it ok if I put the link to my friend's gofundme page in my signature? It's my friend that was in the bad car wreck and he's trying to get some $ to pay his medical bills. The only work in this area is part-time minimum wage stuff. He was supposed to get a promotion to full-time, but they screwed him out of it and hired someone new for the position.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Good day to be lazy here.


----------



## havasu

Zanne, we usually discourage the "i want your money" sympathetic posts, because everyone out there has a need/want/desire, but more importantly, for every real need are another 1000 scammers out there who just want to cheat folks out of their money.


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> Zanne, we usually discourage the "i want your money" sympathetic posts, because everyone out there has a need/want/desire, but more importantly, for every real need are another 1000 scammers out there who just want to cheat folks out of their money.



Ok, so the answer is "no"?

It is sad that there are scammers out there. I wonder if my friend hires an injury attorney if he can get any money out of the car insurance. Apparently the passenger who only had a small scratch and was otherwise unharmed got a rather large settlement because she hired a personal injury attorney.


----------



## havasu

I know you are not a scammer, but if we allow this type of post, we will be setting precedence and would have no reason to stop it. 

Anyone can hire an attorney, provided they accept the case. Keep in mind that this could be a very slow process and whatever is gained, at least 40% will be what the attorney receives.


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> I know you are not a scammer, but if we allow this type of post, we will be setting precedence and would have no reason to stop it.
> 
> Anyone can hire an attorney, provided they accept the case. Keep in mind that this could be a very slow process and whatever is gained, at least 40% will be what the attorney receives.



Ok. That makes sense and I'm cool with it. I know you don't want a flood of scammers posting links.

yeah, the lawyers really eat up the $, but if my friend even gets any cash it will help.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.


----------



## glock26USMC

Afternoon Barrie and all


----------



## Chris

Hello!

I picked up a new client and now do reclaimed water for Golf Courses. I suck at golf but maybe with all the free golf at all the nicest courses I might get better?


----------



## havasu

They are piping reclaimed water to the golf course about 200 yards away. I'd love to go there at night and place a nice tee into that system so I could use all the free water for my yard.


----------



## havasu

Finished the caps and stack stone today on the pillars and planters. Looks a bit different than the last time you saw it, huh Chris? 

View attachment 20150810_174308_resized.jpg


View attachment 20150810_174344_resized.jpg


----------



## Chris

Looks great. That stacked stone makes everything look better. That planter wall looks good with the new cap and stone.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, it does add alot. I would have rather started over, but my money was going, going, gone. I actually did the caps myself. I haven't worked with cutting concrete in a long time, and really enjoyed it. Also got a killer deal on the gutters around the entire house. All of them drain to the back side, where I have the 12" storm drain. I'm really thinking that El Nino will hit us hard this winter. 

I still owe Chris big time so I am expecting a call when you have a huge project that needs some manual labor. I'm ready for ya!


----------



## Chris

I need you to build me a 100 gun wall rack out of some nice wood for my extra room.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I need you to build me a *100 gun* wall rack out of some nice wood for my extra room.



Why so few?


----------



## havasu

I guess the other 900 are in the safe?


----------



## oldognewtrick

In the south, you know what we call a100 gun collection?



....a start.


----------



## Chris

I'm young, give me a few years.


----------



## glock26USMC

Chris said:


> I'm young, give me a few years.


Your only as young as you feel


----------



## havasu

I feel like crap, so I guess I'm old.


----------



## DoubleR

oldognewtrick said:


> In the south, you know what we call a100 gun collection?
> 
> 
> 
> ....a start.



Ain't that the truth! Lol!


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I feel like crap, so I guess I'm old.



Yeah, you are old.


----------



## havasu

Rusty said:


> Yeah, you are old.



Umm, ^ pot calling kettle < black?


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Beautiful day here, guess I'll get ambitious and fix the gutter on the back of the house.


----------



## glock26USMC

Evening GR.......


----------



## havasu

Still in Vegas, Ger?


----------



## glock26USMC

Nope, had to catch a flight home, my mom is hospitalized


----------



## havasu

Sorry to hear this. I hope she is doing ok now?


----------



## zannej

Hope your mom is ok, glock.

My mother insisted that I take her to the ER for the flu. She was dehydrated and couldn't keep anything down, but they wouldn't give her IV fluids or anything. They gave her an anti-nausea shot, then oral meds for the runs, and sent her home. She vomited as soon as we got home. So, I've been taking care of her. Got her some gatorade and she was able to drink it and then she was able to eat scrambled eggs today.

Meanwhile, some friends of mine are entering a lease on a crummy slum house. I don't think it is actually approved for lease because it has some code violations. I noticed that the lavatory drain actually slopes upward. I told my friends to tell the creep landlord that it needs to be fixed. I also suggested that they should mention that the S-trap under the kitchen sink should be fixed. The lavatory was worse though. There is a hole in the wall so you can see in. It goes from compression to fernco to cast iron. I didn't see a vent, but there might be one somewhere in the wall.

I tried looking up what the requirements are for a house to be approved for lease but I couldn't seem to find it.


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR.

Looking like a nice weekend.


----------



## havasu

It's suppose to be 106 here. Glad I got all the outside work done before the heat wave.


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> It's suppose to be 106 here. Glad I got all the outside work done before the heat wave.



Mid 80's here. Nice breeze.


----------



## zannej

It was in the 100s again today. bleh. I wish it would just stay in the 80s range.


----------



## glock26USMC

82 here today


----------



## havasu

Hit 104.1 today. I wish it was a radio station and not the heat outside!


----------



## glock26USMC

havasu said:


> Hit 104.1 today. I wish it was a radio station and not the heat outside!


Amen to that !!


----------



## Barrie

Good morning GR, only supposed to be in the mid 80's today. Hope the weather people are right.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mid 80's all week with rain every day...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Mid 80's all week with rain every day...



Same here Tom,  at least it's a bit cooler.


----------



## havasu

So Cal still has the wacky weather going on. 2 days ago, it was 107, yesterday was 96, and today is suppose to be high 80's. News says next week it is gunna be in the 100's again. Can anyone do the rain dance for us?


----------



## Chris

Can't do a rain dance until I get a new back window for my truck


----------



## havasu

What is the price on a new back window?


----------



## Chris

Cheapest I found is $490. Stupid power slider kills it. I just replaced this one less than a year ago.


----------



## havasu

That's too much money. You need to sell that truck...























...to me!


----------



## Chris

But it's an 07 with 200k on it, still not broken in. I just keep breaking it.

I am tempted to just put in a solid glass window.


----------



## Rusty

Plastic and duct tape.


----------



## Chris

I have cardboard and duct tape in there now.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I have cardboard and duct tape in there now.



So it's fixed already.


----------



## Barrie

Rusty said:


> So it's fixed already.



Sure sounds like it to me.


----------



## zannej

What about clear vinyl and duct tape? I once used that to cover a window. You can see out of it and it keeps the water out.

Meanwhile, back at the farm, there are ants everywhere. There are ants in my room and I don't have food in here and I don't eat in here. There are ants running up the exterior side of the house. Ants all over the kitchen... I put down those little ant bait thingies right in the path of the ants and they marched right around them instead of going in them.

There are itty bitty ants and some fat fire ants. Little bastards bit me when I was trying to make scrambled eggs-- and then I accidentally opened the wrong side of the garlic salt and dumped a bunch of it onto my eggs and ruined them.

I don't want to use poisons and stuff around my dishes and food items, so I'm hoping they will go into the little bait things and die.

It's been raining quite a bit-- good for the dogs since it refilled their bucket, but one of the last power surges shut my computer off and now one of the fans inside doesn't work. I have it through a surge protector, but I guess the sudden shutoff killed it. I need to get a backup battery.

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## zannej

Looks like I've been winning for the past 4 days. Come on, slackers! 

Panned up to the sky while filming the tower my father put up 20 years ago to put an antenna on-- antenna fell, but the tower is still there. Sky looked nice.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> Looks like I've been winning for the past 4 days. Come on, slackers!
> 
> Panned up to the sky while filming the tower my father put up 20 years ago to put an antenna on-- antenna fell, but the tower is still there. Sky looked nice.QUOTE]
> 
> Well, climb on up there and fix it...you're the man of the house now...


----------



## glock26USMC

Evening everyone


----------



## Barrie

Good evening GR.

Evening Glock.


----------



## oldognewtrick

58 a nd 82, doesn't get much better.


----------



## havasu

Up at Red Cross HAS in Wenatchee,  Washington. 

View attachment 1440601778162-1491854341.jpg


----------



## Rusty

Be careful!


----------



## glock26USMC

Be careful Mark, we want you, in one piece


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> zannej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I've been winning for the past 4 days. Come on, slackers!
> 
> Panned up to the sky while filming the tower my father put up 20 years ago to put an antenna on-- antenna fell, but the tower is still there. Sky looked nice.QUOTE]
> 
> Well, climb on up there and fix it...you're the man of the house now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. If I wasn't afraid of heights and also concerned that my weight would topple it over.... I think its about 50 feet tall.
Click to expand...


----------



## havasu

Drove up to where the firemen were killed. Pretty damn sad. We are storing some supplies for their funeral on Saturday.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Drove up to where the firemen were killed. Pretty damn sad. We are storing some supplies for their funeral on Saturday.



Thank-You for your service Mark!


----------



## havasu

Hell, you know I love adventures Tom!

Headed to Spokane to do some super secret stuff. 

View attachment 14407845593861908606395.jpg


----------



## zannej

Be safe! I stayed in Spokane for a couple of months. It wasn't the nicest place, but I've seen worse.


----------



## Rusty

Since no one else is posting, I guess I win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Since no one else is posting, I guess I win.



What are you going to do with the winnings? Don't forget to declare them on your tax return...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lights are on nobody's home.


----------



## Rusty

Hello?....Hello?.....Hello?


----------



## havasu

Sorry .just a tad busy....


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Sorry .just a tad busy....



Sounds like someone's making excesses.....


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Sorry .just a tad busy....



I know why you are not on, but where is everyone else?


----------



## havasu

We need some cross promotions.


----------



## Chris

I've been busy with work lately. I need to hire another guy but I know once I do things will slow down.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good luck trying to hire someone, getting almost impossible. Folks don't want to work anymore.


----------



## Chris

Some do. but only for a day or two then it is too hard.


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Good luck trying to hire someone, getting almost impossible. Folks don't want to work anymore.



That's why I scaled back and worked by myself for years. Many young people don't want to sweat.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yep, it's one of those days. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

I remember when my jeep was that pretty. Rock crawling does wonders for a paint job.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Giving very serious thought to selling it.


----------



## Chris

You will regret. I did the first time, and the second time. I figure if I'm not using it, it can just sit and wait for me.


----------



## Rusty

Yep, every time I think about selling my old one-ton, I think, it's paid for, it's not eating anything, might need it again. About once a week, I wish I had not sold my 70 Chevy pickup.


----------



## havasu

I also wish I never sold jeep # 1, # 2, #3, #4, #5, #6. I still got my '90 with the Hesco fuel injection, but I have promised it to my grandson. I wish Tom was closer because I'd buy it.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Never sell your pickup, Jeep, shotgun, 1911, or your Harley; You'll only regret it later.....................


----------



## Riff_Raff

Rusty said:


> I know why you are not on, but where is everyone else?



School and work.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> School and work.



Well, if you quit screwing around you'd finally get out of 6th grade...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Giving very serious thought to selling it.



I want first chance at it!!!


Good morning GR!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> I want first chance at it!!!
> 
> 
> Good morning GR!



Make me an offer.


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Make me an offer.



My life savings, 57 cents.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> My life savings, 57 cents.



Done, come get it...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Done, come get it...



Hey,Hey!!!! Not so damn fast!! LOL


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Hey,Hey!!!! Not so damn fast!! LOL



Don't worry, Rusty ain't leaving the Show Me State.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, if you quit screwing around you'd finally get out of 6th grade...



Them spellings got me bad.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Done, come get it...





Damn, Barrie, ya just lost any bargaining position you may have had..........


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Don't worry, Rusty ain't leaving the Show Me State.



I don't know where you live anyway.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> I don't know where you live anyway.



Just down 24 from you in Music City, USA


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Just down 24 from you in Music City, USA



You lucky dog. I know a couple people from here that live in that area. Dick Feller, a songwriter, Marci Mitchell a singer and Nathan Rorabaugh, a singer.


----------



## Riff_Raff

..............................


----------



## Rusty

Gas is $1.99 here today.


----------



## Barrie

$2.04 today.


----------



## Chris

3.65 here......


----------



## Rusty

$1.98 this morning.


----------



## Chris

I'm ready to leave this place.


----------



## Rusty

$1.96 this afternoon.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Paid $1.89 Saturday morning with our cents off reward card at Kroger's.


----------



## Chris

I don't even look at the price anymore, I'm tired of being disappointed.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Midwest is holding steady at $244.9  Hasn't moved ten cents in the last six months.
The " golden state " people have to chip in extra for the scenic beaches, Nice roads, and beautiful weather.  I suspect clothing / fabrics are  connected to the higher prices due to the lack of material in latest fashions.


----------



## zannej

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> How's everyone doing today?



We've been sitting here wondering where you've been...did you run away with woodsracing?


----------



## havasu

About time you popped in here girl. Is all ok?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

She was taking a rest from the rest of us cynics.


----------



## zannej

LOL. I was preoccupied with other stuff-- and a bit of ashamed of myself that I haven't made any progress on home repair stuff. I need to stop this procrastination thing.

It runs in the family, unfortunately. Been trying to get my mother to get up and get out of the house for awhile. Yesterday she said she would go "tomorrow" and then today she said the same thing.

Pulled a dumbass move and got my thumb stuck in one of those wet wipe dispenser thingies-- tried to push excess down so the lid would close and my thumb went into the hole accidentally and was stuck. Ended up just having to yank it out and cut my thumb. LOL.

Hope everyone is doing well. Gotta hit the post office and see if they picked up my mail that fell out the back when I was collecting it last night.


----------



## Riff_Raff

zannej said:


> LOL. I was preoccupied with other stuff-- and a bit of ashamed of myself that I haven't made any progress on home repair stuff. I need to stop this procrastination thing.
> 
> It runs in the family, unfortunately. .




Mine too..................


----------



## Rusty

Columbus Kansas yesterday 

View attachment 8872535_G.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Columbus Kansas yesterday



Hope you filled up while you were there.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

I'm having flash backs from my youth.  Maybe I am spinning the clock back too far but a bucks worth of regular could cruise your car all evening and get you to work the following day.


----------



## oldognewtrick

StingRayCaretaker said:


> I'm having flash backs from my youth.  Maybe I am spinning the clock back too far but a bucks worth of regular could cruise your car all evening and get you to work the following day.



And don't forget Friday evening at the Drive-In with Betty-Lou...


----------



## zannej

Finally got my mother to get out of bed and go to renew her military dependent ID. Ended up in the ghetto since there are two 3rd streets in that town and it turns out the gps took me to the wrong one. Had to get directions from someone at the ID office and finally made it. Nice people there.


----------



## havasu

Just got a free, slightly used gun safe. It barely fit in the closet, and now the door won't close, so I have some work to do.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Just got a free, slightly used gun safe. It barely fit in the closet, and now the door won't close, so I have some work to do.



I'll give ya $50.00 for it.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Nothing is free, apparently............


----------



## havasu

Yeah, here are a few pics. Thanks to youtube, I've changed the lock, learned how to make it safer, and changed the batteries. 

View attachment 20150926_174843_resized.jpg


View attachment 20150926_174903_resized.jpg


View attachment 20150926_174956_resized.jpg


----------



## Chris

Nice safe! I have one real similar.


----------



## havasu

Wouldn't you know it. My ex just texted that she will allow me to take my safe from the other house. I believe I will just let her have it, but she will have to get a locksmith to change the combo. Yep, I'm devious.


----------



## Chris

Give it to me......


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Yeah, here are a few pics. Thanks to youtube, I've changed the lock, learned how to make it safer, and changed the batteries.



Where will you put the rest of them?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Gun safes are like garages.  The more space you have the " additional "  collections follow.  Apparently there is  too much of a good thing in some cases.  Besides that the first time you open it half becomes the wifes treasures.


----------



## Chris

I bought my wife a safe so I can have my whole safe.


----------



## havasu

Daughter came over for a visit. She then says, "umm, dad, my car is leaking, would you fix it?" Well, it was her windshield washer pump. The water drains out and then activates the check engine light. I pulled the pump, and saw a crack down the side. Went to Pep Boys, and bought the $23 pump. I installed it, added a gallon of water and wala, it was done. All except for the fact that the pump was defective. I went to another Pep Boys, got a replacement, and as I walked past the checkout counter, she said I owed her $0.06 pennies. This store was in LA County and the tax rate was different. I put it in and low and behold, this one worked.


----------



## oldognewtrick

You're a good dad Havasu.   

If it wasn't for carrying heavy things and fixing things I think I'd be forgotten...


----------



## havasu

Gee, thanks Tom. Can you reward me a donut?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Gee, thanks Tom. Can you reward me a donut?



Angie's in charge of donut distribution...and _you're_ teachers pet...


----------



## havasu

Hey, today only free coffee and donuts and Krispy Creme because it is National Coffee Day.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Hey, today only free coffee and donuts and Krispy Creme because it is National Coffee Day.



I'm always a day late and $500,000.00 short...


----------



## havasu

I actually went to a local donut store this morning and got a "still warm" maple bar and a milk. Oh man o man, that was better than sex! Well, maybe.


----------



## Rusty

Go to New Jersey and get "Christie Crème" donuts.


----------



## havasu

I spent 3 weeks with that pig, who was in the room just behind me during Hurricane Sandy. No thanks.


----------



## zannej

Did you really have to insult pigs like that? LOL.

I used to have pet pigs-- not the little potbelly mini ones though. I had mule-hoof ones. I think the male weighed 400lbs. He loved to have his belly rubbed. He would walk up to me and sniff my hand and then flop on his side so I could rub his tummy. That was the same hog who used to get the horse to have temper tantrums.

Speaking of pigs, I'm feeling sorry for some friends of mine who took in a deadbeat friend. Guy used to have a great job until he was in a motorcycle accident. Now he just mooches off of friends and smokes weed. He's 28 and was kicked out by his parents and all of his friends eventually kick him out because he doesn't pay for his own food and won't get a job. He promises he'll look for work, but he can't pass a drug test. My friends found out he was smoking weed in the yard where the neighbors could see him and they were afraid he'd get them kicked out of the rental house. His parents had given him money and instead of paying for his own food or compensating his friends, he went and bought drugs. They told him to leave in a few days. He locked himself in his room and griped on Facebook about how nobody was ever nice to him and how much life sucked-- its like, Dude, your friends let you stay with them and paid for your food, let you use their internet, and their electricity while you were supposed to be looking for a job and you nearly got them evicted with your stupidity. People like that piss me off. I mean, I feel for him that he had a bad accident and all, but that's no excuse to be an inconsiderate ungrateful mooch. When it came time for him to leave, he refused to come out and claimed they had to give him 30 days notice. They pointed out that he wasn't on the lease, was using drugs, and never paid rent. They had to call the cops to remove him. Cops realized he was high as a kite and ended up finding his drug stash (which he confessed was all his) and arrested him.

This town may only have like 7,780 people, but there sure is a lot of drama.


----------



## Chris

I win!.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

No, I win!



Honey, I'm home! 

View attachment 20151003_114410_resized.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

I guess I could settle for a lil boat like that...


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> I guess I could settle for a lil boat like that...



A good way to get to your yacht.


----------



## zannej

Nice boat!


----------



## havasu

The last post.....


----------



## Chris

Should have called it second to last post.


----------



## havasu

or third.......


----------



## zannej

So, I contacted the idiot sellers on Amazon who opened the box and took out the real item and put in a cheap knockoff about the problem and said I wanted them to replace the items with the correct ones.

This is the entirety of the reply I received:


> You can you contact Amazon. Ask them to replace you. Thank you


#engrish *sigh* Looks like its in Amazon's ball court and I get to shred these idiots on amazon's site.


----------



## havasu

That is tooo funny. Ask them to replace you?


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> That is tooo funny. Ask them to replace you?



Yeah. I mean, I know I'm almost 40, but I don't need to be replaced quite yet. 
And I had to call Amazon and got a guy in New Dehli-- but at least his English was good.

I mentioned that I felt the seller was guilty of fraud.

I also asked on the product page if anyone else had gotten the wrong item inside the product box and the seller replied with:


> Because Muhe relatively hard, and compare business. Can better protect the glass damage. Quality is good


----------



## oldognewtrick

Following are a few of the things I have come to realize as I've gotten older:

I talk to myself, because sometimes I need expert advice.
I don't need anger management.  I need people to stop making me mad.
My people skills are just fine.  It's my tolerance of idiots that needs work.
When I was a child I thought nap time was a punishment.  Now, it's like a mini-vacation.
Even duct tape can't fix stupid...but it can muffle the sound.
Wouldn't it be great if we could put ourselves in the dryer for ten minutes and come out wrinkle-free and three sizes smaller?
If God wanted me to touch my toes He would have put them on my knees.


----------



## Rusty

I win. No one had posted for three days. According to the rules (that I just made up) I win.


----------



## Chris

Sweet, you won the bar tab from the last three days!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Sweet, you won the bar tab from the last three days!



I'll drink to that, Congrats Rusty!!!


----------



## havasu

Well, I'll take a double then.


----------



## Rusty

Boo!iukiikiigufydthtd


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Boo!iukiikiigufydthtd



Bored huh???


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Bored huh???



Yep, and you have to post ten letters.


----------



## oldognewtrick

10 letters.........


----------



## Rusty

1,2,3,4,5,


----------



## havasu

those are numbers rusty.....


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> those are numbers rusty.....



OK abcdefgh


----------



## MarkWood

In for the Win


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> In for the Win



Howdy stranger, you're new round these part. Ain't ya?


----------



## havasu

Mark, show us some of your finished jobs!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey Mark.....Hello.....


----------



## havasu

Break break for mark...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mark, Mark took a break.....


----------



## Rusty

Lets see, we have Mark and Mark, does that make the rest of us "The Funky Bunch"?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Lets see, we have Mark and Mark, does that make the rest of us "The Funky Bunch"?



I've been called a lot of things...funky isn't one of them though.


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> I've been called a lot of things...funky isn't one of them though.



Funky would be an upgrade for me.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rain, rain go away.......


----------



## havasu

Rain? Never heard of it.


----------



## Chris

Is that the wet stuff we see on tv?


----------



## havasu

I just bought Cindy new windshield wipers, because she said she needed them. I did but all it does is wipe the dirt off the windshield, and again, we have no rain.


----------



## Rusty

Rained all day here.


----------



## Chris

Was hot and sunny again here.


----------



## Rusty

Really gloomy outside.


----------



## havasu

Gloomy here as well but I like it. They also say there is a 20% chance of rain but we all knows that means 80% chance of no rain.


----------



## oldognewtrick

4 days of rain.....,,,&#128545;


----------



## Chris

Like Havasu said, overcast with no chance of rain.

This morning I drove 240 miles to pay a 25 dollar fix it ticket for not having large enough fender flares on my jeep while hunting. Lousy revenue making Highway Patrol.


----------



## Rusty

Down in the 30s next couple of nights, then rain Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## havasu

Damn chippies. They are about as worthless as tits on a boar!


----------



## Chris

Best part was he was turning around on the dirt road where I was stopped packing up my hunting gear, figured he would be kind enough to right me a ticket while he was there. Didn't have to pull over, I was already stopped. Of course he had to make it the furthest court house from me. Passed a few in the same county to go to this one.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yeah, we don't worry bout stuff like that (fender flares) here in mid-america.


----------



## Chris

We don't worry about things like drugs, hookers and scamming everyone for everything. We worry about things like fender flares and mud flaps. I can smoke a joint walking down the road but god forbid my tire sticks out a little past the body of my vehicle.


----------



## havasu

Them damn cops. I pay their salary.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sun finally came out this afternoon....


----------



## MarkWood

Howdy yall. Sorry for the delay. I've been dealing with some medical issues. I've got a bad infection in the tibia in my left leg. I have completed a few nice projects this summer but I can't get anything to post from my phone. I'm laying in a hospital bed waiting g on surger now as I type this. I am having a rod taken out of my leg and some infection cut out of the bone.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Mark, Mark took a break.....



Yes I am taking a break but not the way I wanted to.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sorry to hear your news Mark. Prayers for you, your family and a speedy recovery.


----------



## havasu

Sorry to hear Mark. Currently all the image download software is broken. I've pushed the big red button so hopefully someone will be here shortly to fix it. In the mean time, get well bud!


----------



## glock26USMC

Good afternoon GR


----------



## havasu

I just installed a Watts recirculating pump to my water heater. let the instant hot water begin!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I just installed a Watts recirculating pump to my water heater. let the instant hot water begin!



Ya just can't hide money.


----------



## havasu

Ya can't take that green stuff with you!


----------



## zannej

Yikes! Mark, I hope your leg heals up quickly and that the recovery process isn't too painful. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## MarkWood

thanks everyone. about to be released now.


----------



## Rusty

For Chris....... 

View attachment 12118718_10153560435946187_9099060957225814265_n.jpg


----------



## Chris

If I only lived in a place where someone might see it.


----------



## havasu

He only charged me $5 for my ex. It's called a mod discount.


----------



## MarkWood

zannej said:


> Yikes! Mark, I hope your leg heals up quickly and that the recovery process isn't too painful. Sending good thoughts your way.



as long as i keep a pain pill in me every 6 hours its bearable but i cant put much weight on it at this point. I had two unfinished jobs going the day of my surgery due to rain but my dad is handling it for me.


----------



## havasu

Glad you are on the mend Mark!


----------



## MarkWood

In for the win!


----------



## Rusty

WoodRacing said:


> In for the win!



Yep, you win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> In for the win!



How ya been feeling?


----------



## MarkWood

still hurts and cant put much weight on it but i can bend and straighten my leg out which is a step in the right direction. I see the orthepedic surgen tomorrow at 8 AM to get the bandage taken off and hopefully the staples removed.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, listen to what he says and don't rush it on the recovery, just sayin...


----------



## MarkWood

yea yea I know. Im on strict orders from the doc, the wife, the maw in law, and my Mom to stay off the job site and stay in my recliner at home unless im getting treatments. I have been real good until today  I went to the job but only to light a fire under the help and collect a check. I didnt do anything.


----------



## Rusty

WoodRacing said:


> yea yea I know. Im on strict orders from the doc, the wife, the maw in law, and my Mom to stay off the job site and stay in my recliner at home unless im getting treatments. I have been real good until today  I went to the job but only to light a fire under the help and collect a check. I didnt do anything.



When I had a crew, I felt I needed to keep an eye on them. They will never care as much as you do.


----------



## zannej

How is your leg feeling now, Mark? I know it must be frustrating not being able to do things that you need to do because you need to recover. That can be maddening.


----------



## Rusty

Anyone here?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lights are on, nobody's home.


----------



## havasu

Half a bubble out of plumb.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Time for a lil college football.....


----------



## Rusty

Did you ever wonder if your whole family was one sandwich short of a picnic?

Seemed that way at Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Riff_Raff

havasu said:


> He only charged me $5 for my ex. It's called a mod discount.



I've heard of group rates for that. Four bodies buried deep in the same hole.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Did you ever wonder if your whole family was one sandwich short of a picnic?
> 
> Seemed that way at Thanksgiving dinner.



Thats every day round here....


----------



## Riff_Raff

................................


----------



## Chris

Touche'................


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> Touche'................






........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Merry Christmas!!!



DOn't eat the snow!


----------



## Rusty

Wow, what an interesting conversation.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Wow, what an interesting conversation.



Secret code.....


----------



## havasu

Who farted?


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Who farted?



The dog.,,,,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> The dog.,,,,



I did not know Havasu's nickname was "The Dog"


----------



## Chris

He Has many Nicknames....


----------



## havasu

Chris is a *****


----------



## Chris

Chris is a Chief?


----------



## havasu

***** = *****


----------



## Chris

Agreed......


----------



## Rusty

Hey, this is an English-speaking forum.


----------



## Rusty

..........


----------



## Chris

I am speaking english, I think?


----------



## Riff_Raff

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wavpWRK6IX8[/ame]


----------



## Rusty

Hmmm............ 

View attachment 11227640_464490227078285_2516587971457650131_n.jpg


----------



## Rusty

I win. E-mail me the check.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> I win. E-mail me the check.



No problem, but's there's a LOT of postage due...


----------



## havasu

Dawg, give him your annual salary for winning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Dawg, give him your annual salary for winning.



Negatives and taxes due...some gift...


----------



## Riff_Raff

Xo winning is expensive, huh?


----------



## Chris

I win suckers!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Suckers....that's all you want is suckers. I would have asked for Reeses's Peanut Butter Cups...


----------



## havasu

Speaking of candy, our realtor who sold us this house came over yesterday to deliver us a Christmas gift. It was a quart mason jar filled with old, stale Halloween candy. Considering her commission was only $18k, what else should I have expected?


----------



## Chris

I got an edible arrangement delivered to me at my office today. I tried refusing it because no one gets me stuff. The lady wouldn't take no for an answer. I almost gave to the office girl of the company next to mine but figured that would look a little akward so there they sit in my fridge at work. Maybe I will eat it tomorrow?


----------



## havasu

Be careful. Flowers are normally not edible.


----------



## Chris

Depends on who you are.


----------



## zannej

But it makes no difference when you wish upon a star.


----------



## havasu

wins post last


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> wins post last



ptttttt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

excuse you!


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> Depends on who you are.



You ARE a butterfly, aren't you?


----------



## Chris

Trapped in a mans body.......


----------



## Riff_Raff

> Chuang Tzu, a contemporary of Mencius, is universally regarded as the greatest Taoist after Lao Tzu. His butterfly dream is probably the most celebrated dream ever to be recorded in the history of Chinese Philosophy, which makes it almost impossible to omit in any serious expositions of Chuang Tzu's works. Whether or not the dream actually occurred is not a matter of great importance. What is important is that it has captured the minds of generations of Philosophers.



http://www.the-philosopher.co.uk/butter.htm


----------



## zannej

And now I'm thinking of the Monty Python philosopher's song.


----------



## havasu

Is Colt the older brother of Monty Python?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wish I had a Colt Python.


----------



## havasu

I love mine. I'll trade you for your jeep!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I love mine. I'll trade you for your jeep!



One for one won't quite cut it. 10 colts, one Jeep, it's yours. Or 5 Kimber Pro Carries.


----------



## havasu

OK, ok, you drive a hard bargain. I'll happily throw in two ex-wives in the deal.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> OK, ok, you drive a hard bargain. I'll happily throw in two ex-wives in the deal.



No thanks,been there, done that.....


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> OK, ok, you drive a hard bargain. I'll happily throw in two ex-wives in the deal.



I could give you two more and you would have four of a kind. Both of mine can drive a stick. 

View attachment th.jpg


----------



## Rusty

..................... 

View attachment 421976_350524371736623_764659435_n.png


----------



## zannej

Ordered a bidet sprayer that will hook to toilet water supply line. Now I need to find a good switch to swap between toilet and sprayer but that doesn't cost too much $. The sprayer hose end is 1/2" female. My toilet supply line is 1/2" male, but I don't know what the line from the shutoff valve is. Of course, I can always figure it out and get some sort of adapter-- I saw some that have built-in filters. Wish I'd known that because I would have used one to filter some of the sediment out so it wouldn't gunk up the flush valve assembly.

Meanwhile, my brother is getting more hours at work because two people got fired for drug use. Well, one was the stepson of the boss and got caught with drugs and they found out he bought the drugs from another employee. Boss told them that they could both quit or he'd have them drug-tested and fired. They chose to quit. So at least 20 more hours per week for my bro. It's good for him since he'd been cut back to 2 or 3 days a week due to budget constraints.


----------



## zannej

So, does this mean I win?

I don't feel like a winner considering I'm stranded at my house with both vehicles are covered in tree. Roof took a little hit, but only the very edge.

But I'm still alive, so that's something.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> So, does this mean I win?
> 
> I don't feel like a winner considering I'm stranded at my house with both vehicles are covered in tree. Roof took a little hit, but only the very edge.
> 
> But I'm still alive, so that's something.



Seems you killed the thread, hence No Win For You!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Oh, sorry you're stranded, but glad you weren't hurt Zanne.


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> Seems you killed the thread, hence No Win For You!!!



Killed the tree too.






And the cars









And the car port


----------



## Rusty

Hate to see that. I had a classic car that had been restored, destroyed that way a couple years ago.


----------



## havasu

Rusty, a 1990 dodge caravan isn't  much of a classic these days; )


----------



## glock26USMC

Evening GR


----------



## havasu

Hey Ger, how ya doing?


----------



## glock26USMC

Not too shabby, just completed my Friday, let the weekend begin


----------



## Chris

Sitting on the couch for the win. My foreman comes back from vacation tomorrow so I might get to breath again.


----------



## Rusty

Boo.................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hoo.............


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Rusty, a 1990 dodge caravan isn't  much of a classic these days; )



It was this one. 

View attachment 91300212714_0_BG.jpg


----------



## havasu

I want a classic car, but my wallet says no.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I want a classic car, but my wallet says no.



I can't afford another one either. I had a lot of money in that one and lost it all.


----------



## havasu

We had alot of rain yesterday.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> We had alot of rain yesterday.



At least you need some. It is raining here again and we are already saturated.


----------



## zannej

That was a beautiful car, Rusty. Such a shame it was destroyed.

The Expedition has officially been declared as totaled. We are getting more $ for it than I expected. Still waiting to hear the verdict on the CR-V. The guys at the body shop were very nice to me and actually sympathetic. I cleared out as much stuff from the Expedition as I could get. I still need to get some stuff out of the CR-V, but I'll need to bring gloves so I don't get any more glass shards in my fingers.


----------



## Rusty

A tree fell down it lengthwise, smashed the hood, top and truck lid.


----------



## Chris

I have a jeep I inherited from my mom when she passed. I had a large eucalyptus branch fall about two inches from the side of it lengthwise in perfect order. Branch was about 8" round, would have crushed it good. I got lucky.


----------



## havasu

You still gunna restore that jeep again?


----------



## Chris

It's almost done. Put all new suspension under it. Working on interior out of a much newer jeep. Maybe I will post some pictures.


----------



## havasu

I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## zannej

We found the vehicle we think we will get to replace the Expedition, but its in Houston, TX. Mom already e-mailed the seller and printed out the TrueCar thingy to get a lower price. Now we just need to figure out if its worth it going out there to get it and hope nobody else snatches it up first. It has a clear carax report, low mileage, and such. Although, we might add some more contenders to the list to look at in case it doesn't pan out for us.

We are still waiting to hear back from the insurance company about whether or not the CR-V is totaled, but we are looking for those as well just in case. In the meantime, I get to play chauffeur for my brother since I don't trust him with the rental car.


----------



## MarkWood

I win........


----------



## zannej

Heh. I'm still alive, so I'm sort of winning. But, there's still more to the year and I feel like I'm in one of those Final Destination movies and the world is trying to kill me. LOL.

Arborists are here to finish on the tree.


----------



## havasu

If you're breathing, you're winning.


----------



## zannej

Yup. I think I'm a sore winner though. LOL. 

I'm going to see if one of my friends can give me a lift to my doctor's office tomorrow. My doctor is nice and his main clerk is a sweetheart so she'll probably let me do a walk-in. It's more efficient than going to the useless ER.


----------



## Rusty

zannej said:


> Yup. I think I'm a sore winner though. LOL.
> 
> I'm going to see if one of my friends can give me a lift to my doctor's office tomorrow. My doctor is nice and his main clerk is a sweetheart so she'll probably let me do a walk-in. It's more efficient than going to the useless ER.



The wait in our ER is about 4 hours and then they offer you a $10 aspirin for a broken bone.


----------



## havasu

....and the bill is $500, right?


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> ....and the bill is $500, right?



If only the bill were that low! Last time I went to the ER they charged $640+ just for the doctor's bill and he saw me for less than 2 minutes. They charged me for medicine they didn't even give me and the bill (excluding the doctor's bill) was over $900. That was years ago and prices have only gone up since then. They charged my friend $2k for a test to see if he had kidney stones.

There's a Nigerian doctor here who doesn't know how to treat anything but open wounds. He'll stitch an open wound, but anything else and he doesn't know what to do and sends people home. He sent my father home without treatment when he had a stroke. Another one of the doctors thinks everyone without insurance is a drug fiend, looks at their teeth even when the teeth/mouth have nothing to do with the diagnosis, and sends them home saying nothing is wrong. My teeth are fine, but I'm pretty sure if I went in there I'd get the same disregard and it would just be a waste of time.

That said, my friend has his truck fixed so he can pick me up and take me to the doctor, but he wants me to drive his truck to go to the rental place because he's afraid to drive that far after his wreck. I told him to bring pillows to surround himself with because I want him to be safe if my bad luck continues.


----------



## glock26USMC

Sorry, had to do itView attachment 2994


----------



## Rusty

Saw on Facebook   " only b*tches wave little yellow towels"


----------



## zannej

LOL! Even if I followed sports, I've been out of the loop so I have no idea what that is about. I'm guessing the Steelers play football?

The good news is, I talked to my cousin and she lives close to the dealership that is selling the truck we want. We will have one of her mechanics look at it.


----------



## MarkWood

It snowed in Jefferson Georgia so I win!


----------



## glock26USMC

How much did you get?


----------



## Rusty

kvnkdseimjhfgh.


----------



## havasu

having a stroke?


----------



## glock26USMC

Evening GR......


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> having a stroke?



just bored


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> just bored



Now you know why a lot of babies are born in October.


----------



## Chris

I have one born end of September and one in November, I avoided October


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I have one born end of September and one in November, I avoided October



Well, at least you tried.


----------



## Chris

I may try again. Only time will tell.


----------



## havasu

Yeah right. With the hours you work, you better hope for immaculate conception, or a good looking mailman?


----------



## Chris

We have a pool guy.









We don't have a pool.


----------



## havasu

Rut row! .........


----------



## zannej

Got the new truck and the heated seats are wonderful. I never thought I would give a flip about them, but they were so nice when the cold front came through.






I'm loving the trunk in the pickup bed.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Get out there and wash that truck zanne.


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> Get out there and wash that truck zanne.



The rain is washing it right now. 

Plan to take it through the car wash at some point, but I am worried it might ruin the temporary tags. Knowing my luck, that could happen.

I'll have to drive it around to the back of the house to access a hose. Falling tree killed the front faucets.


----------



## havasu

Those heated seats are a slick option. My Avalon had butt warmers AND butt coolers installed, so on long trips, I would change from heat to cold which was great for my sore lower back. I miss that car.


----------



## Chris

My Dodge Ram has heated seats and all that power junk. It's pretty nice. My work truck has arm crank windows and a plastic floor, on seat heaters are my butt.


----------



## havasu

Arm crank windows? Do they still make those? I'm also wondering if any new cars come without A/C these days?


----------



## Chris

In my ordering process on my new truck. Window cranks are still an option but ac is standard equipment now,


----------



## zannej

If I could have my dream car made, it would have an arm crank to open windows in case of emergency-- and it would also be able to operate as a boat if things flooded.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> If I could have my dream car made, it would have an arm crank to open windows in case of emergency-- and it would also be able to operate as a boat if things flooded.



Well, todays your lucky day...

https://www.google.com/search?q=amp...=FQKpVtK2M8XMmAHW0JiwBA#imgrc=lDIZBl0mKYr4mM:


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, todays your lucky day...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=amp...=FQKpVtK2M8XMmAHW0JiwBA#imgrc=lDIZBl0mKYr4mM:



Those are awesome!

Wish I could say my luck held out-- although I was lucky in my lack of luck. The last few times I started the new truck it took longer to turn over and I had to keep putting in the code for the navigation system. So, when I went to pick up my brother, I said I wanted to swing by Autozone to ask my friend to check the battery. Not only was it barely putting out anything, but it actually died right there in the parking lot while hooked up to the meter. I had to buy a new battery and we still don't even have the title yet.

I wish my mother had let me negotiate, because I told the dealer I wanted a new battery put in it, but he insisted the battery was fine. The lucky part was that it didn't die until I was in the Autozone parking lot and my friend put the new battery in for me.


----------



## MarkWood

glock26USMC said:


> How much did you get?



about 1 inch!!


----------



## Rusty

I lose.........


----------



## Chris

zannej said:


> Those are awesome!
> 
> Wish I could say my luck held out-- although I was lucky in my lack of luck. The last few times I started the new truck it took longer to turn over and I had to keep putting in the code for the navigation system. So, when I went to pick up my brother, I said I wanted to swing by Autozone to ask my friend to check the battery. Not only was it barely putting out anything, but it actually died right there in the parking lot while hooked up to the meter. I had to buy a new battery and we still don't even have the title yet.
> 
> I wish my mother had let me negotiate, because I told the dealer I wanted a new battery put in it, but he insisted the battery was fine. The lucky part was that it didn't die until I was in the Autozone parking lot and my friend put the new battery in for me.



Thats typical with used cars. Also explains the jump starter left in it. They get traded in and then go to auction and sit here and there, the batteries die and they get them alive long enough to get them off their lot.


----------



## zannej

Chris said:


> Thats typical with used cars. Also explains the jump starter left in it. They get traded in and then go to auction and sit here and there, the batteries die and they get them alive long enough to get them off their lot.



Ah! That explains it. I'll know to ask for a new battery in the next vehicle I buy that was sold at auction. 

I think I finally won the battle with Hertz. I just have to wait for them to refund the deposit on the rental and hope they don't call me again. Idiots thought I had rented a second car from them even though there was no rental agreement for it and they refused to let me rent another one. They assured me that I would get my deposit back from the 14th and onward and that I wouldn't get any more calls.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> and that I wouldn't get any more calls.



If you get any more calls, tell them to talk to your lawyer, Willye,Screwem and Often...


----------



## mustanggarage

Chris said:


> My Dodge Ram has heated seats and all that power junk. It's pretty nice. My work truck has arm crank windows and a plastic floor, on seat heaters are my butt.



it is very easy to add seat heaters to just about any vehicle.  they sell them for about 50 bucks on amazon.  I put them in the tj jeep


----------



## Chris

I thought about doing that to my new work truck but really it rarely gets cold enough around here to worry about it.


----------



## zannej

oldognewtrick said:


> If you get any more calls, tell them to talk to your lawyer, Willye,Screwem and Often...



LOL. I've always heard "Willy, Screwem, and Howe" instead.

Heated seats are not just for cold weather. If you have back pain, putting a heating pad in the lumbar part can help.

mustang, I thought of you earlier. Friend of mine was seriously thinking of trading in his truck for a mustang he saw at a dealership. He would have seriously gone for it, but when he went to test drive it, it wouldn't start. I think it was an '06 mustang-- red with black stripe down the back.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Looks like I win.


----------



## havasu

Holee sheeott. Where did this go?


----------



## Rusty

What? Who woke me?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dang it, victory was within in inches of my grasp....


----------



## Chris

They are still dangling that carrot.


----------



## havasu

I like carrots, especially carrot salad with raisins.


----------



## zannej

Ooh, carrots sound good about now.
I am going to have fun at a pediatric dental office today. And by fun, I mean I'm going to be annoyed as hell.


----------



## Admin

In the carrot raisin salad do you have pineapple in it also?  If not, try it that way.

Angie


----------



## havasu

Oh yeah, I almost forgot the bits of pineapple.


----------



## havasu

On another note, my loquat tree is ready to harvest. Pretty tasty morsels.


----------



## zannej

I'm trying to remember whether or not I've ever seen a loquat tree or tried the fruit.


----------



## havasu

Looks like a large grape, has the color of a nectarine, the skin of a pear, a seed like a small avocado, and a taste like a combination of a grape and a nectarine.


----------



## Chris

Take a pic of the tree and fruit.


----------



## havasu

I will but it is currently raining.


----------



## zannej

I googled it. It's an ancient Japanese plant. I've never had a loquat fruit before. I don't know if they have them in my area.


----------



## havasu

I took this pic across the street from my house while on my dog walk this afternoon. 

View attachment 20160408_173535.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage

havasu said:


> Looks like a large grape, has the color of a nectarine, the skin of a pear, a seed like a small avocado, and a taste like a combination of a grape and a nectarine.



sounds like the tree version of a hippogrif


----------



## havasu

WTH is a hippogrif?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> WTH is a hippogrif?



Beats the snot outa me. Must be a Louisiana thing.


----------



## havasu

I understand what a hippo***** is, it's my ex-wife. Maybe grif is also fat?


----------



## mustanggarage

Don't you guys read anything besides hot rod magazine and old house?  Lol. A hippogriff is a mythical beast half horse half eagle. Harry Potter road one in the prisoner of azkaban. I'm sure you have at least heard of Harry Potter right?


----------



## havasu

Oh, the guy with coke bottle glasses that swings a wand carrying pixie dust?

Sorry bud, I'll stick to Bob Vila!


----------



## zannej

The first recorded mention of the hippogriff was made by the Latin poet Virgil in his Eclogues. It's a legendary creature.

The Harry Potter books were actually rather grim in many respects. The books dealt with war and death as well as having the whole wands and flying thing. But it still had good triumphing over evil at the end.


----------



## oldognewtrick

If its the horse head and eagle body, I'll bet it has one he'll of a time trying to fly....


----------



## mustanggarage

basically it is the size of a horse, the head front quarters and wings are shaped like an eagle, the hind quarters are shaped like a horse.  it is supposed to be the offspring of a horse and a gryphon.  basically it is mythology just like the gryphon, manticore, sphynx and many other mythological things I learned about in high school.  and I love to read.  I read all the time.  lately I have taken to audiobooks.  because I can listen to books while I do other things.  whenever I am working in the garage, mowing, driving I always have a book playing.  it is amazing some of the stuff you can learn from books.  some of it is even useful occasionally lol


----------



## Rusty

I like a real book in my hands.


----------



## mustanggarage

Its very difficult to read one of those driving on a country road in Iowa. Although I would not be surprised to see someone try lol


----------



## havasu

I've always wanted to play a few books "on tape" while driving out to my weekend home. I guess I'm showing my age now. Does anything come on "tape" anymore?


----------



## mustanggarage

probably, but it would be much more expensive.  go to audible.com and join for free.  then you can download books to your smartphone, then play it over bluetooth.  this is way better especially for me because I like to drive different cars a lot, I used to have several books going at the same time, now the book follows me to whichever car I drive or when I am working in the garage.  since I have to pretty much always have my phone where I can here it, I keep the ear buds in and wear my ear muff hearing protectors over them when I am doing anything loud.  like mowing, bead blasting parts, etc.  and I also keep it going driving the jeep or convertible with the top down.  as long as I can hear my book, I know I can hear my phone ring.  it makes me less nervous doing those things.


----------



## zannej

My Ridgeline has an auxiliary port near the glove box. We can plug in an adapter to the headphone jack on the phone and then plug it to that port to play music and such over the vehicle's sound system.
Probably could do it with Bluetooth if we tried to set it up that way. Right now the only bluetooth I have synced to my phone is my beanie/hat that has a headset and mic in it so I can answer my phone while driving. It's great for cold weather, but not so much for hot weather.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Zannie, here's a nice summer cap that has a built in A/C unit for ya... 

View attachment propeller_hat_index_grande.jpg


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Zannie, here's a nice summer cap that has a built in A/C unit for ya...



And it looks soooo cool.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> I've always wanted to play a few books "on tape" while driving out to my weekend home. I guess I'm showing my age now. Does anything come on "tape" anymore?



Did you really just say that you want to listen to books on tape while driving? Isn't that a recipe for disaster when you fall asleep at the wheel?


----------



## havasu

Not if the books are Playboy magazine books. I only look at the articles anyway.


----------



## Chris

Sure you do, I only read the comics.


----------



## Rusty

I look at the pictures. ( one of us needed to tell the truth)


----------



## zannej

I have the internet for that.


----------



## Admin

I recently was in Ft. Myers FL and saw some homes with very large, aircraft, garages.   The stop signs are at ground level as are the street names.  The roads are flat and light poles set back a good bit, so the wing spam will clear.

Here's one of them, the larger building section on the right is their attached aircraft garage.

View attachment 3122​


----------



## havasu

Rich people problems. How about John Travolta's house in Florida? 

View attachment 269cf120-39de-11e4-9083-ff193c8976b4_John-Travolata-home.jpg


----------



## Admin

That's overly NICE.    I have seen that he flies the big planes, even commercial versions.  That is some dedication to flying on the side.


----------



## Chris

I win!.............


----------



## havasu

BS. I'm winning....


----------



## Chris

Whining is not winning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wine is winning though.....


----------



## havasu

Wine is.good


----------



## Chris

Beer is better.


----------



## havasu

Hey. are you done with our gunroom/saferoom yet?


----------



## Chris

Nope. Still finalizing plans and doing some pre pulling permit work. Pretty soon I'll get on it.


----------



## havasu

I can't wait to watch that build.


----------



## Chris

Me to but I have a feeling I will be involved.


----------



## havasu

Worthless babble is all I have this morning for this thread.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Worthless babble is all I have this morning for this thread.



You are preaching to the choir my friend.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Worthless babble is all I have this morning for this thread.



Babble, babble, babble.


----------



## havasu

Meth............... 

View attachment 1461376011041-454139630.jpg


----------



## havasu

................ 

View attachment 14613760791811525693056.jpg


----------



## Rusty

So that is where you land.


----------



## Chris

What goes up must come down.


----------



## havasu

50 mph winds this morning
 Anyone need some free sandblasting?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## havasu

Damn, that desert drive was grueling today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

I could use some makeup.


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> ..........



Why did you compare Trump's picture to Hillary?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Why did you compare Trump's picture to Hillary?



Rusty, why do you want to insult horses asses all over the great continent of North America.


----------



## Rusty

At least politicians are not human.


----------



## oldognewtrick

When the whole primary process started , I was really hoping that out of all the candidates, surely the next Ron Reagan would emerge and get this great country started moving in a direction of leadership and greatness we once enjoyed, boy have I been greatly disappointed in all of them.


----------



## Rusty

I win................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> I win................



Thank goodness, now we can get on to more serious matters. Who brought the beer?


----------



## havasu

Didn't you make any good stuff recently?


----------



## Chris

I am making carne asada tacos right now. Drinking a margarita.


----------



## Rusty

My wife brought me a caramel, white chocolate, cappuccino earlier. Whew, like drinking sugar.


----------



## havasu

She is telling you that you need to be sweeter.


----------



## MarkWood

In for the WIN


----------



## Chris

Who is this woodracing guy?


----------



## oldognewtrick

I think he's a spammer, or just coming here and stealing things......


----------



## Rusty

WoodRacing said:


> In for the WIN



You can have it.


----------



## Chris

I need a porta John, quick!


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> I think he's a spammer, or just coming here and stealing things......



Havent had spam in years.


----------



## MarkWood

Sorry for the long time away. Ive been dealing with alot lately. After being down for the last 3 months of 2015 with a leg bone infection I was offered a job as Lead Carpenter with Bassett construction services I am still doing some of my own clients jobs but with my situation it couldnt turn down Bassetts offer. Then on Mrch 19th my Dad passed away so Ihavent really had any desire or time to be online much. I have been sorting and finding places to store my Dads tools,equipment etc since the end of march and it is alot of STUFF


----------



## oldognewtrick

So sorry to hear about your dad Mark. It's tough loosing a loved one like that. My dads been gone 30 years now and I still miss him. I inherited his tools and every time I pick one up I think of him and what he taught me. I hope you have fond memories of him through the years of him like I do of my dad. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## havasu

I'm also sorry to hear about your Dad, Mark. 

Does the Bassett construction have anything to do with Bassett furniture?


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> I'm also sorry to hear about your Dad, Mark.
> 
> Does the Bassett construction have anything to do with Bassett furniture?




Nope just high end remodeling


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> So sorry to hear about your dad Mark. It's tough loosing a loved one like that. My dads been gone 30 years now and I still miss him. I inherited his tools and every time I pick one up I think of him and what he taught me. I hope you have fond memories of him through the years of him like I do of my dad. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers today.



Same here everything Tool I puck up and everything I do through out the day on the job or just riding down the road hes on my mind.
I just want him back on the job.....


----------



## havasu

My dad passed away 6 years ago, but I saw my aunt (his twin sister) yesterday and it was as if he was there again. 

View attachment dad (2).jpg


----------



## Chris

My dad is still here (for the time being). He had six heart attacks last june, a quadruple bypass and some other work done. He is out here visiting me for five weeks and refuses to eat healthy. I make healthy food and he goes out and gets fast food. Been living off chili cheese burgers, burritos and potato chips. I can't imagine him being here to many more years. He keeps telling me the doctor cleaned him out so he is good for another 15 years. Its hard watching someone in his state treat themselves like that.


----------



## oldognewtrick

My moms 94, suffers from dementia and Alzheimer's, has arthritis and stress fractures in her back. Some days she know me, some days she thinks I'm her brother, she doesn't remember my dad, thinks her sister whose been gone for 35 years lives with her, asks the same question 10 times ever time I visit (which is daily)  and we have to have a care giver come and bath her. I wish burgers and chili fries were her only problem. Enjoy your time with him Chris while you can.


----------



## Chris

That's the plan. I don't want to live in that state. I think he has halfway given up. He talks about my mom a lot. Like wierd a lot. They divorced 30 years ago and he has been remarried for 20. My mom passed away 3-4 years ago. He is in a bad relationship and is scared to get out of it so I think this is his way. He feels bad for pretty much abandoning us kids and doesn't know how to go about fixing that when all we want is to have him in our life.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tell him what you just told us. We can't fix the past only control the future.


----------



## Chris

Well he left my house this morning to go spend the weekend with my sister up in the mountains. Soon after he got there he collapsed and hit his head on the wall. He is now in the er with low oxygen and congestive heart failure. They are keeping him for a bit. Worst part is that this is the same hospital and doctors that misdiagnosed my mom when she died.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I really think that caring for elderly parents is a tougher job than raising kids. With kids you can see the joy of learning new things and their youthful innocence. Looking at my mom, I see the pain that comes with some debilitating disease of old age, struggling with day to day life, the confusion, the loneliness. It breaks my heart that there's nothing I can do but try the best I can and visit.

Sorry to hear about your dad Chris.


----------



## havasu

I went to visit my 93 y/o aunt recently in a rehab hospital, where she is recovering from a broken hip, yep, from a fall 2 weeks ago. She looked at me shaking her head and asked, "I just don't know why I am still alive." Kinda ripped at my heart. She also told my sister that she wanted the doctor who gives the shots to put you asleep to come visit her. She was referring to Dr. Kevorkian.


----------



## Rusty

We go down to check on my MIL very other weekend. She is healthy, but you can see signs of the dementia that runs in the family. My wife's grandmother and great grandmother both lived into their 90s, but lost reality in their 80s.


----------



## zannej

I'm sorry to hear about your father, Chris. I've had some elderly friends who were like family to me who passed away in the last few years. It was really hard watching them deteriorate. 

Dementia is particularly bad. The good news is, they seem to be on to a cure-- bad news is, they may not have it available for the general populace for a very long time. And then some will probably not be able to afford it.


----------



## Rusty

"Turn out the lights, the party's over."


----------



## havasu

I hear Prince died from an opiate overdose. Everyone said he despised drugs. Well, for everyone except him.


----------



## Chris

They call that a hypocrite.


----------



## havasu

....zactly! Folks still think he walked on water. Not me.


----------



## Rusty

He would have made a good politician or preacher. Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## zannej

Rusty said:


> He would have made a good politician or preacher. Do as I say, not as I do.



He actually did a lot of preaching. There was a video of Kevin Smith talking about filming a video for him. Basically said the dude was totally nuts and not an appreciative or terribly nice guy. Said he missed something important because he stuck around for Prince's BS and then not only didn't get paid for the project, but he didn't even get a "thank you". He told it with a sense of humor and all, and he seems to have had respect for the guy, but it sounds to me like he was a douchewaffle.


----------



## Rusty

Someone closed the wrong thread. If this one was closed, I could win.:Sabrefight:


----------



## oldognewtrick

I don't know, weird......


----------



## zannej

Speaking of winning, one of my brother's Facebook friends posted an article about some woman claiming something was sexist and my brother said that the article failed to convincingly show that something was sexist.

So people were debating back and forth and then someone accused him of "mansplaining" and then basically said that because he was a man he had no business joining in the conversation and he needed to "sit down and shut up" and when he said that it was sexist of her to say that because of his genitals his opinion was invalid, she started calling him "transphobic" and making completely illogical leaps. It was amusing but disturbing at the same time. So, now he's trolling her just for fun with very long-winded posts.


----------



## Rusty

Knock, knock, who's here? No one, I win.

:Sabrefight:


----------



## havasu

Wrongo Dongo.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Wrongo Dongo.



Where did you dig this up from?


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Where did you dig this up from?



Stone age?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Stone age?



I think he's older than that......

My kids think I rode a dinosaur to school.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I tell my kids all the time, I'm not older than dirt, but I remember when it was clean.....


----------



## zannej

Tiger blood and Adonis DNA!!


----------



## zannej

Thanks, Oldog!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thanks go to you. I'm just doing my job.


----------



## zannej

Heh. Spammers piss me off.


----------



## Rusty

Can you hear me now?:flames:


----------



## oldognewtrick

:waggingfinger: not yet, keep trying.....


----------



## havasu

Hear what? I must be deaf....


----------



## oldognewtrick

I think I'll take the day off, just not feeling like fighting traffic today.....


----------



## zannej

spam spam spam bacon eggs and spam!
Wow, they were really going at it.


----------



## havasu

Yes, they are getting desperate, aren't they?


----------



## zannej

Speaking of desperate, I noticed a certain person on another forum is desperately taking swipes at other people for pointing out that his defensiveness is suspicious and his attitude is unwarranted. I saw you were on the receiving end recently.

And I still don't know what his beef with "the government" is. LOL

I almost said something, but I don't think you can reason with irrational people.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, he needs to be put in place occasionally.


----------



## oldognewtrick

He sometimes has some constructive comments. But most of the time he's a horses ***. I'd love to meet him in the real world and see what he's like with out his keyboard commando attitude. Probably a 40 year old virgin living in his mothers basement. Not that there's anything wrong with being a virgin. I'm working on regaining my own. &#128563;


----------



## havasu

I believe the guy is pretty informative, but say one cross thing about a bad install with ANY contractor and he immediately places the blame on you, and not the contractor.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I believe the guy is pretty informative, but say one cross thing about a bad install with ANY contractor and he immediately places the blame on you, and not the contractor.



After 42 years in flooring, I have seen some BAD contractors. I remember a new house with an outside wall that ran out-of-square 3 inches in 5 feet.


----------



## Chris

Here in CA there is almost more bad contractors than good ones. We don't have any craftsman anymore and people just don't care, it's all about making that buck now. It's a sad world we live in.


----------



## havasu

Maybe this is why you are always stressed Chris. Maybe try that "don't give a shit attitude?"


----------



## Chris

I should. I need to also only think of myself. I'd have deeper pockets by now.


----------



## zannej

Heh. Some people act so tough when they are behind the keyboard. 

I'm glad there are still people like Chris who actually care and want to do things right.

That is almost impossible to find around here. It's almost impossible to find good contractors in my area.

On a side note, today I dismantled my flush valve assembly and cleaned it again. The inside of the tank has a black coating and black stuff was coming off on my hands when I was cleaning. Not sure what it is.

But the valve is working better now at least.


----------



## Chris

I was raised to not half *** anything. Not saying I never do but I atleast give an effort.


----------



## Chris

I win! Suckers!


----------



## zannej

That reminds me, I wonder how many suckers the average Vampyroteuthis squid/octopus has...


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I win! Suckers!



You could, you just need to post and then close the thread.:waggingfinger:


----------



## zannej




----------



## havasu

I heard Apple Phones is now replacing the dangerous gun emoji and replacing it with a not so scary green squirt gun. What the hell has happened to us?


----------



## Chris

Welcome to the land of sissies. How did we let ourselves get this way?


----------



## Rusty

Who won?:Sabrefight:


----------



## Chris

Steve did!


----------



## Rusty

Is Havasu still on vacation?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Is Havasu still on vacation?



Vacation from what....


----------



## havasu

Hey now! We just arrived home an hour ago. We went to Roseburg, Oregon for 2 days. Gold Beach, Oregon for 2 days, Astoria Oregon for 1 day, Seattle, Washington for 2 days, Klamath Falls, Oregon for 1 day, then Grass Valley, Cal for 2 days. We put about 2,000 miles on the car and spent about $2400. It was fun but good to be home.


----------



## zannej

I saw this article on the worst cars ever made (I'm sure it is subject to some debate). The descriptions were rather amusing.
25 Worst Cars. I liked how they mentioned how the French car was one of the safer ones-- if only because it would deteriorate before people had a chance to drive it for too long. LOL.


----------



## Rusty

Can you hear me now? Where did everyone go? Should I turn out the lights?


----------



## havasu

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Does that mean you get to turn out the lights?


----------



## havasu

Leave them on. I Keith powers this forum from an extension cord plugged in next door so it doesn't cost us anything.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Leave them on. I Keith powers this forum from an extension cord plugged in next door so it doesn't cost us anything.



Probably stealing your electricity.


----------



## Rusty

"Turn out the lights, the party's over".


----------



## zannej

I bumped my nose into a door last night. The door has glass panes and I was reaching for something in the room and the door didn't open as far as I'd expected. I could see through the glass and didn't realize how close the wood part was to my face. My mother was highly amused.


----------



## Rusty

Do you wear bifocals? I do and they are hell on depth perception.


----------



## zannej

Rusty said:


> Do you wear bifocals? I do and they are hell on depth perception.



No. I am supposed to wear glasses, but I need to get new lenses. I've always had crap depth perception though.


----------



## Rusty

Did someone win?


----------



## Chris

Putin did!


----------



## Rusty

Would the last person out, please turn off the lights. And the place needs to be winterized before It is shut down.


----------



## Chris

I brought some antifreeze. Where did everyone go?


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I brought some antifreeze. Where did everyone go?



Well, Mark is on another trip, I think that is the 10th or 12th this year. (That is what rich, retired people do)


----------



## Chris

Must be nice!


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> Must be nice!



I will never know. Last trip I took was to Walmart.


----------



## Chris

I took a trip to the gas station this morning.


----------



## havasu

Crap. Im on vacation and now sitting in Starbucks in San Diego 

View attachment 14781965121561568445219.jpg


----------



## Chris

Go ahead and vote for Hillary now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Go ahead and vote for Hillary now.



Havasu's having brunch with Nancy tomorrow. And I heard he has a beautiful new Man Purse..


----------



## havasu

Out at the pool. 

View attachment 20161103_125838.jpg


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Havasu's having brunch with Nancy tomorrow. ..



I imagine that Moonbeam will be there, too.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I took a trip to the gas station this morning.



That can be an expensive trip.


----------



## havasu

............ 

View attachment 20161103_093551.jpg


View attachment 20161103_094200.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

In for the win.


----------



## Chris

I want some win.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I want some win.



You have a house in Idaho, 2 in California, 2 beautiful little girls, a Jeep and a friend named Rik...how much more win do you need...


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> You have a house in Idaho, 2 in California, 2 beautiful little girls, a Jeep and a friend named Rik...how much more win do you need...



3 in California......

I guess I do have a lot of win if win= stress and bills.


----------



## Rusty

Is this the winner? 

View attachment th.jpg


----------



## havasu

Awe, eff it all. I win!


----------



## Chris

You win a dinner for two, all expenses paid by you.


----------



## havasu

Speaking of dinner...we went to Logan's Roadhouse (15 fwy and Baseline, Fontucky) great food!

Also, just heard that my ex just put a offer on a house in Texas. Good riddance!


----------



## Chris

It gets swampy in Texas.


----------



## Rusty

I think under Texas law, there is an open season on exes. Don't know about the bag limit.


----------



## havasu

With her size, I would need two bags!


----------



## Chris

Two bags of win!


----------



## havasu

My ex asked me if I would go over and help her paint the house I gave her, so SHE can get top dollar when it sells. Umm, not a fat chance in hell, beotch!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> My ex asked me if I would go over and help her paint the house I gave her, so SHE can get top dollar when it sells. Umm, not a fat chance in hell, beotch!



So, when do you start your painting project?


----------



## havasu

You sound like my G/F! She is still jealous of the ex but as we all know, when you have kids with a witch, you will need to be civil for the rest of your lives.


----------



## Rusty

Be careful, she will turn you into a toad.


----------



## havasu

she decided to use my realtor. Maybe I can have my realtor friend siphon off some of the money I got suckered into losing during the divorce?


----------



## Chris

I win!.............


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I win!.............



Yep, you are the weiner.


----------



## Chris

Rusty said:


> Yep, you are the weiner.



Always have been.


----------



## havasu

I've been called worse.


----------



## Chris

I've been called worse today.


----------



## havasu

I bet. Why don;t you videotape these terminations for us to laugh at?


----------



## Chris

This would have been a good one. He was the victim because I fired him before Christmas. Didn't matter that he didn't show up to work and stole from me.


----------



## zannej

Yeah. Boohoo. He committed a crime and was a lousy employee and he was surprised to be fired. What an idiot! If he hadn't wanted to be fired, maybe he shouldn't have been a thieving lazy scumbag.

man, it is cold here (well, for this area). The number of kitties on my bed is inversely proportionate to the temperature. at least they will keep me warm.


----------



## Rusty

Supposed to get down around zero here Saturday night.


----------



## Chris

My Idaho house is supposed to -4 this weekend. Can't wait to be living there.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> My Idaho house is supposed to -4 this weekend. Can't wait to be living there.



At least here, that kind of weather rarely lasts long. Supposed too be back in the 30s by Monday and 40s Tuesday.


----------



## Chris

Its the same there. Doesn't usually get more than an inch or two of snow and melts within a few days.


----------



## havasu




----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


>



Chris, she comes with Mark's lake house I am trading for the truck.


----------



## havasu

Are we up to $800 bid for that truck? I'm still in! I'll even include a one night stand with the "Goo- Gobbler", the self proclaimed 50 year old meth tweaker that hangs at the bar in Havasu. She has a purty mouth when she puts in her dentures!


----------



## Chris

No dentures, I want a gummer.


----------



## Rusty

Merry Christmas 

View attachment th.jpg


----------



## Chris

Merry Christmas! Can't wait to be less busy in life. Or at least have some help.


----------



## Rusty

After the first, I  am going to go back to actively looking for flooring work. I have been semi-retired, but I need the money.


----------



## brownieboy

Does this mean I'm winning?

garage door repair new haven ct


----------



## Rusty

Brownieboy said:


> Does this mean I'm winning?
> 
> garage door repair new haven ct



No winners here, just a few wieners.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> No winners here, just a few wieners.



Or, whiners.......


----------



## Rusty

Knock Knock, who's there?





No one.


----------



## havasu

Nobody???????


----------



## Rusty

Forum is dead.


----------



## Chris

Not dead, just has no friends.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Post some boob pics, that will get cruzin57 posting.


----------



## Chris

Are you talking about those duck looking things with blue feet?


----------



## oldognewtrick

See, all you have to do is mention boobs and it gets a response.


----------



## Chris

Speaking of boobs, it's my anniversary in two days, you thing I will remember it by then?


----------



## havasu

Happy anniversary in 2 days. I believe I will get you the same thing I got you last year for your present. You did like it, right?


----------



## Chris

Yeah a handful of nothing. It was great.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Happy anniversary in 2 days. I believe I will get you the same thing I got you last year for your present. You did like it, right?



Yeah, I'm not getting you anything just because I don't want you to have to worry about exchanging it for the right size. I'm thoughtful like that.

Oh, and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Chris

I am submitting an offer on buying an old gas station in the middle of town. Tanks are good but pumps have been removed. Has a two Bay shop with lifts and a couple offices. Price is right. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Rusty

Depends on what you are doing with it. Here if you don't plan to sell gas, the state makes you remove the tanks and pay for any clean-up.


----------



## Chris

Rusty said:


> Depends on what you are doing with it. Here if you don't plan to sell gas, the state makes you remove the tanks and pay for any clean-up.



I am looking into that now but I don't believe I need to. It is not being used for gas at the moment now, it is being used for the auto shop. My plan is to just lease the building and be a landlord and eventually sell it. Just an investment. It is cheap and has a great location.


----------



## Chris

Wake up people, its raining out and I'm sick. I need entertainment.


----------



## Rusty

Snowing here and bitterly cold. Down to 5 tonight with -10 WC.


----------



## havasu

Tell us about your anniversary dinner last night Chris. How was In N Out?


----------



## Chris

Went to a place called the Gambling Cowboy in Temecula. One of the best steaks I have ever had but the dinner was still not worth the 175 it cost me to get out the door. How do people afford to eat out?


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> Went to a place called the Gambling Cowboy in Temecula. One of the best steaks I have ever had but the dinner was still not worth the 175 it cost me to get out the door. How do people afford to eat out?



How many people?


----------



## Chris

Rusty said:


> How many people?



My wife and I.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> My wife and I.



Wow. No way I would pay that much. I can get a good steak and drinks here for $50.


----------



## havasu

You need to go to Fleming's Steak House. The bone in rib eye is aged for 21 days, and is the best I've ever had. 

https://www.flemingssteakhouse.com/menus/


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> You need to go to Fleming's Steak House. The bone in rib eye is aged for 21 days, and is the best I've ever had.
> 
> https://www.flemingssteakhouse.com/menus/



Won't happen. I have built one of them and they are a ****ty company to work for. I am still fighting to get paid for one I finished back in June. They like to approve things to get them done but then when it comes to getting paid they come back and try not to pay for them.


----------



## Chris

Rusty said:


> Wow. No way I would pay that much. I can get a good steak and drinks here for $50.



I can get one here for 5.99 a pound. I can cook a mean Ribeye and it is usually better than most restaurants. Only time theirs are better is if they can find a better cut of meat or how they dry age it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Tell us about your anniversary dinner last night Chris. *How was In N Out*?



Getting kinda personal there aren't ya?


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Getting kinda personal there aren't ya?



Have you ever had IN N Out?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Have you ever had IN N Out?



Not around here. I thought havasu was talking about undercover activities.


----------



## Chris

I'm sure he was.

In N Out I think is only in California. Good burgers, everyone seems to think they are the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Rusty

We have a place here that has been In business since 1938. I would put their burgers up against anyone.


----------



## havasu

Chris, I know In N Out is now in Arizona and Las Vegas. I'd match their burgers to anyone, but since the lines at that fast food joint are horrendous, I don't go there anymore.


----------



## havasu

As far as undercover activities, I know your wife must be blind to be with you, so her standards are pretty low currently. She might just be ready for me at that level!



So, look out!


----------



## Rusty

http://www.ozarksalive.com/white-grill-serves-made-from-scratch-eats-milkshakes-and-memories/


----------



## zannej

LOL!
FYI, Menopuase sucks.


----------



## Chris

I heard yesterday that the owner of In N Out is 35 and she is on her third or fourth marraige. You think she would go for a guy like me? I could use some of her billions.


----------



## havasu

The Snyder's were a local family and we have (or had) numerous mutual friends. When we hike, we pass by the owner's compound. They died in a plane crash years ago. 

_SANTA ANA &#8212; The crash of a private jet in which the two top executives of the In-N-Out Burger chain were killed Wednesday afternoon may have been caused by heavy turbulence from a Boeing 757 landing just ahead of it at John Wayne Airport, federal investigators said Thursday.

The fiery crash into a field next to the Santa Ana Auto Mall also killed three others aboard the plane, but no one was hurt on the ground. The crash occurred at the height of the evening rush hour.

In-N-Out President Richard A. Snyder of Newport Beach and Executive Vice President Philip R. West of Irvine apparently had broken a longstanding rule about not flying together and were both aboard the chartered jet.

The National Transportation Safety Board is studying the possibility that the crash may have occurred because the private plane mistakenly crossed the wake of the 757 and may have been affected by the resulting turbulence, officials said._

And here is the owner today:

_Lynsi Lavelle Snyder (previously Martinez and then Torres, currently Ellingson born May 5, 1982) is an American businesswoman, the owner and heiress of the In-N-Out Burger company. She is the only child of Lynda and H. Guy Snyder and the only grandchild of Harry and Esther Snyder, who founded In-N-Out in 1948._


----------



## Chris

So, you think she goes for guys like me?


----------



## havasu

I heard she likes hookers and blow, so you both have alot in common.


----------



## Chris

It would make for some fun family vacations. Can't get hookers and blow near home, bad mojo.


----------

